# February IVF Buddies!! 2nd Cycle. FET



## barbikins

Hi girls!
My first IVF failed. I am just waiting for AF to show & then starting a FET cycle. Who's with me?!

How many cycles are you on?


----------



## BabyDancing13

So sorry your cycle failed- my first did too and I know it's heart wrenching. I'm nearly coming to the end of my first medicated FET as transfer is on Wednesday. I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment and wish you all the best with your FET cycle xx


----------



## barbikins

Thanks! Good luck to you :)
What's been your FET protocol, may I ask? I'm curious what goes on. Are you medicated? I can see in your siggy it seems as such.
Also I'm curious when the thaw the embryo, do they try and grow it some more first?


----------



## BabyDancing13

barbikins said:


> Thanks! Good luck to you :)
> What's been your FET protocol, may I ask? I'm curious what goes on. Are you medicated? I can see in your siggy it seems as such.
> Also I'm curious when the thaw the embryo, do they try and grow it some more first?

Yep medicated as my ovulation is not reliable and I have low progesterone levels. It has been one long ass cycle though :growlmad: I started on Norethisterone, had a bleed once it stopped and scan to ensure lining was thin, then started buserelin and estrogen to build lining back up. As it was 14mm at scan I stopped the buserelin and triggered that night. 2 days later I started the progesterone and continue the estrogen and transfer was scheduled for 1 week after trigger. :happydance: 

As far as i'm aware, at my clinic they thaw the embryos the morning of transfer and I have them put back in at 1.30pm that day. x


----------



## barbikins

How long of a process is that for you to get your lining up to a good measurement?
Ah OK thanks for letting me know. So I see you also had 4 frosties? I have 4 and thought they'd probably take out two. What were your given options? Can they do one at a time?


----------



## BabyDancing13

barbikins said:


> How long of a process is that for you to get your lining up to a good measurement?
> Ah OK thanks for letting me know. So I see you also had 4 frosties? I have 4 and thought they'd probably take out two. What were your given options? Can they do one at a time?

I was lucky as it only took 1 week for my lining to thicken on the Progynova- I know others have taken longer. They freeze embryos in vials of 2. So they thaw the first two, see how they are, and if their's a problem then they thaw the next two. My clinic does not re-freeze embryo's, so we have to be prepared to loose one or two. We are hoping to transfer two tomorrow.x


----------



## barbikins

Do you know the twin rates to transfer two frozen?
I can't risk twins but doubling my odds is favorable.


----------



## Allie2009

This is my 1st FET cycle. I'm in my 1st week and am doing patches. Ill have my scan next Tuesday to check my lining. Then transfer will be on the 21st!!! I could have done it the 17th, but because of work we wanted to do it on a Friday so I only have to take one day off from work. Good luck hoping this one will work for you!!!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the replies! I came back from my CD3 & meeting with our RE.
He didn't have an explanation why my IVF failed except for the matter of the numbers. 50/50%. Anyhow, we can defrost one embryo at a time & hope they only have to defrost ONE!
I will go back on the 14th for ultrasound & transfer on the 17th :) FAMILY DAY!
It's Family Day here in Ontario, Canada on the 17th.
I'm really excited!

So I am taking, Estrogen twice a day until the 14th. And Baby Asprin.
Then I'll start Progesterone on the 14th, onward.
xo


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Looks like I will be joining you, AF showed up today, right on time, so just waiting for the OTD on Monday to get my BFN result so I can move onto FET. Onwards and upwards...


----------



## barbikins

pisces, I'm curious were you on Progesterone? How come your AF showed?
Sorry to hear she showed her ugly face :( You have frosties?

I tried to make a correction, I am actually on two Estrogen pills, three times a day to build up my lining. Wow, thats a LOT! Hope I dont go nutters.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Barbikins, 

Yes, I was on progesterone suppositories, Crinone gel, once a day. I did ask the nurses if progesterone can stop or delay AF but they said it can in some ladies but others can get their AF before OTD or the day of OTD. So, I guess everyone is different. 

Yes, I have 5 frosties, so that is good news, apparently I don't even need to see the FE and can go straight to FET for my next cycle, which I think I will after hearing your experience it doesn't seem that the FE can really say much to you after one IVF failure, and one less bill I have to pay!

Barbikins how come you have to have a medicated cycle, do you not ovulate on your own or is your cycle irregular? 

I will have a non-medicated FET as my clinic only recommends medicated cycles only to ladies that don't ovulate on their own or have irregular cycles. I have to ring up on CD1 but since this will before OTD I will have to ring the clinic and ask what is the procedure in this circumstance.


----------



## barbikins

pisces78 said:


> Hi Barbikins,
> 
> Yes, I was on progesterone suppositories, Crinone gel, once a day. I did ask the nurses if progesterone can stop or delay AF but they said it can in some ladies but others can get their AF before OTD or the day of OTD. So, I guess everyone is different.
> 
> Yes, I have 5 frosties, so that is good news, apparently I don't even need to see the FE and can go straight to FET for my next cycle, which I think I will after hearing your experience it doesn't seem that the FE can really say much to you after one IVF failure, and one less bill I have to pay!
> 
> Barbikins how come you have to have a medicated cycle, do you not ovulate on your own or is your cycle irregular?
> 
> I will have a non-medicated FET as my clinic only recommends medicated cycles only to ladies that don't ovulate on their own or have irregular cycles. I have to ring up on CD1 but since this will before OTD I will have to ring the clinic and ask what is the procedure in this circumstance.


That's great you have 5 left. I have 4 & hoping we only need to defrost one & it'll survive!
We had to see our RE for a low down & to talk about next protocols but we just jumped into the next cycle as well.

I ovulate on my own but I need to take Estrogen right now to build up a good lining. It's to improve my chances with IVF. And then Progesterone starts on the 14th to Aide in the lining as well but Progesterone supports a healthy pregnancy so these things need to be in place to improve my odds. It's a lot of money being spent right so make sure it's the best conditions. YOu don't need to have Progesterone or Estrogen?
It's just to support a pregnancy, should it occur. Like extra insurance :)


----------



## pisces78

Ahhh, I see, my clinic gives progesterone just before and after ET and each day in the 2ww as per the fresh IVF cycle. 

What is the procedure for your FET?, 

for me I will have the usual ultrasound to see how my follicles are developing around day 10-12 and when a dominant follicle is identified, I will be using morning urine OPK with blood tests to check for presence of LH and when surge detected, ET will be arranged for next day. My clinic also only does one embryo transfer per FET.


----------



## barbikins

Well, I went in for my CD3 blood/ultrasound. I go back on the 14th for another ultrasound/blood & make sure all is good. I could have chosen any day the following week & chose the 17th since it's a Provincial Holiday here so no time needed to take off work. And it's the earliest too! I've read lots where woman had to give themselves Ovidrel right before FET but my doctor didn't mention this. Mind you I'll see if they mention it on the 14th. That's when I'll start Progesterone again. 
And then, TWW. Good times!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Ladies, Mind if I join? Looks like I'll be going in tomorrow for CD2 monitoring for my FET..

Here's my story in short
- Did antagonist protocol IVF in Nov but had to freeze all of my embryos because of a premature rise in my progesterone during the stim phase- Had 3 blastocysts to freeze
- Proceeded with FET #1 right away in Dec (although did get delayed as my hormones were still off so took bcp for about a week - 2 AF 1 week apart was no fun!) but it didn't work despite transferring 2 great looking embryos - 1 :cold: left
- Took January off and went on vacation to Mexico!! :dance:

This time around we are doing things a little differently, so I'm hoping for the best from 'Lonely Larry' - our affectionate name for the last remaining embaby! :thumbup:

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you! :flower:


----------



## pisces78

Welcome Hatethewait! 

Will be good to hear your journey through this process are you undergoing a medicated or non-medicated cycle? Will keep my fx for you! Hope your 1st scan goes well. What will your protocol be for FET?

Love the name for your frostie, I named my last failed ivf cycle embryo "emma rose" (emb-ryo)! Maybe this one will be emma rose jr!! 

Barbikins: That's interesting, so you get to choose ET date? wow! I think I just have to keep monitoring for the LH surge and then ET will happen next day. So, you don't have to do any OPK at all? Did your FE suggest any issues with having FET straight after failed stim IVF cycle? Or if waiting or not waiting for FET affects the success rates of successful pregnancy?

AFM: I rang the clinic yesterday as it was my CD1 which is before OTD, and the nurses said its up to to the discretion of the individual FE if I'm allowed to do FET straight after failed stimm cycle (apparently some do & some don't). As apparently a small number of cycles may be cancelled due to no ovulation occurring after a stim cycle, as your cycle may be all over the place. Also, I asked about the progesterone at ET and 2ww apparently some RE will prescribed it others will not. 

So, I guess I will have to wait and see on both accounts. I'm sure my FE will have my best interests at heart!


----------



## barbikins

Nope I don't need to use opk. I don't think they care about ovulation from me since we are doing a FET. Every RE & clinic will have their own protocol depending on each woman's case. So I assume there in lies the difference. 
Yeah it's weird I could have picked any day between Monday the 17 through to that Friday. So I picked ASAP! I was surprised. I thought I'd have to so monitoring for the best day. But nope.


----------



## Hatethewait85

I spent a lot of time reading about FETs (or what little I could find) when my first FET failed. From what I read there are 3 ways to approach it:
(1) Natural, like what you're doing pisces. It's nice because there are no extra hormones or anything but you are at the mercy of your cycle as far as timing things.
(2) Medicated with stim drugs (like letrozole, follistim, etc) - this I think can help with lining issues.
(3) Medicated with estradiol, like barbikins. This gives you the most flexibility to do the ET when most convenient, which is nice. 

My protocol for my first FET was similar to barbikins. I took estradiol 2mg 4x/day and a daily aspirin. After 10 days I went in to check my lining and started the progesterone (vag tabs) the next day. Transfer was after 5 days of the progesterone (I had 2 5-day blastocysts transferred).

When my FET failed I asked what we could do to get a lil better lining (it was 7.77mm for the first one), my fs added estradiol patches every 3 days. I'm sure I'll be a crazy, hormonal mess! :headspin: I'm also going in after 12 days for the lining check but mostly because I happened to have that day off work so it was convenient. She offered to try using letrozole instead but I have such a time with the opk's that I didn't want to stress about interpreting if it was time. So let the fun begin! Next check for me on the 21st!

How are you tolerating the meds barbikins? V-day lining check will be here so soon!! 

Pisces, you mentioned it will depend on your fs if you get to start an FET right away? Will your doc call you tomorrow after your results are in? I hope you don't have to wait! Emma Rose is a beautiful name for an embryo! One of our last embryos we referred to as Emma!


----------



## pisces78

Thanks so much Hatethewait for explaining the different approaches for FET this all makes sense now and why you girls can choose a day!! and also why the FE may want me to wait a month till my cycle is back to normal after stimms if relying on my ovulation for replacement of embryos. 

This estradiol cycle sounds so much more practical than the natural approach at the mercy of your cycle! Also, girls do you know why you have to take baby aspirin each day? Just wondering if it something that I should be doing to help implantation?

Hatethewait, I go into the nurses appt today for my OTD for my failed stimms cycle today and then they will discuss with my FE and then let me know if I can do a FET this cycle I'm currently on CD3 so hopefully I should know by today, what are the next steps.

Barbikins: did you have any pet names for your little embie?


----------



## barbikins

Nice clarification!! I am doing OK but not without symptoms. 
Nausea, headache, dizziness. This is all from Estrogen. I am taking 4mg, 3 times a day! I am hoping I will adjust soon. Anyone else get this?! Blurg. 

No haven't got any nicknames for the frostie embies. 
Are you going for bloods on Tuesday or did the clinic say otherwise because AF arrived?! Are you doing another cycle ASAP?


----------



## pisces78

Sorry to hear your feeling sick Barbikins, sounds terrible! I thought these cycles are suppose to be easier than the stimms!!! :wacko:

Yes, went for bloods today, to get the "official BFN". Lucky me, which I already knew.

Looks like I'm out girls for the month, as at my clinic they are relying on my natural ovulation to determine the date of ET, and due to the stimm IVF cycle, my cycle will most likely be all messed up and I may not even ovulate resulting in cancellation of cycle therefore I have to wait a month for cycle to normalise :coffee: 

So, I will be cheering you girls on from the sidelines!! :happydance: Hoping you get :bfp: for this cycle!


----------



## barbikins

You gotta love when you have your period and sitting at the clinic to get a pregnancy test. Ya I love those moments lol. 
Sorry Hun. Hope you can start a new cycle soon!

Ya I feel better than when stimming but I'm taking some three times the Estrogen amount and so I'm getting symptoms. 
Blah


----------



## Hatethewait85

Ugh sorry you are not feeling so well on the meds, Barbikins! I had terrible stomach issues (nausea, cramping) yesterday but feel quite a bit better today. Although this afternoon I feel a bit bloated which I do not like. Hopefully your body starts getting used to the estrogen soon!

Sorry about the 'official' results, Pisces. I hope this month flies by so you can get started on your FET. OR maybe you will be one of the lucky ones who gets a surprise BFP! One can always hope, right!

I found my FET much easier to manage as I did not have to give myself any injections and there was only the 2 appointments (baseline and lining check) but mentally I found myself wondering what the heck was going on in my uterus which I found stressful, too. I'm hoping that now that I've been through one FET that the second one will not stress me out as much! So far so good...


----------



## pisces78

Thanks girls for the support! Yes, I was abit disappointed not being able to jump straight back in the saddle but also happy to take an enforced break, as it is a stressful process! 

Sorry, to hear about all those symptoms! Yes, you hope FET will be less stressful, I guess once you have been through it like yourself Hatethewait, you know what to expect. With IVF everything is new, you learn so much and that can be stressful in itself really.

Do you girls know why you have to take aspirin daily, just curious?


----------



## barbikins

I started taking E vaginally & happy to report I feel better in general. 
I'm taking Asprin too but took a break yesterday because it can also cause me nausea. But took one tonight and we will see how I'm feeling tmr. 
Asprin my RE told me is also for the lining but I've read that it helps implantation and prevents blood fr clotting. 
We shall see :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Pisces - a forced break is good. I found having this last month off after my failed FET was a good break to relax and enjoy things in life I'd forgotten about. By the time AF came the other day, I was ready for FET#2 and fully recharged! As for the aspirin, my understanding is it improves blood flow and improve the lining. A part of me wonders if it also serves some purpose to prevent blood clots which can be caused by high doses of estrogen. 

Barb- Glad you found a way to tolerate the meds better. I am feeling pretty good today. I wonder if I'll feel more symptoms when I change my estrogen patches tomorrow? Did you find that AF was much shorter this cycle than usual? Mine was really only 3 days and I am used to it being 6-7 days long. Even with my last FET I had spotting thru days 5-6. Just curious as to what your experience has been.


----------



## Allie2009

Had my scan today Everything is looking good! uterus lining was 12.2 so I will start my progesterone injections on the 16th and transfer will be on the 21st.


----------



## barbikins

Hatethewait85 said:


> Pisces - a forced break is good. I found having this last month off after my failed FET was a good break to relax and enjoy things in life I'd forgotten about. By the time AF came the other day, I was ready for FET#2 and fully recharged! As for the aspirin, my understanding is it improves blood flow and improve the lining. A part of me wonders if it also serves some purpose to prevent blood clots which can be caused by high doses of estrogen.
> 
> Barb- Glad you found a way to tolerate the meds better. I am feeling pretty good today. I wonder if I'll feel more symptoms when I change my estrogen patches tomorrow? Did you find that AF was much shorter this cycle than usual? Mine was really only 3 days and I am used to it being 6-7 days long. Even with my last FET I had spotting thru days 5-6. Just curious as to what your experience has been.

I had a fresh IVF cycle and my period was heavier and longer by a day. 
Lots of lining to shed I suppose! Glad to hear you're feeling better. 
I have a wonky appetite but I'm not feeling nauseated anymore. I'm so glad for it. Having blue discharge is a bit weird but really, such a small sacrifice! I'm still tired, had a headache most of yesterday and I get the foggy head feeling. But it is what it is.


----------



## barbikins

Allie2009 said:


> Had my scan today Everything is looking good! uterus lining was 12.2 so I will start my progesterone injections on the 16th and transfer will be on the 21st.

That's a great lining! I have my lining check on Friday & my transfer Monday!


----------



## barbikins

Pieces, I had a forced break last year when I found out my tubes were blocked. Between then, my surgery & IVF was three months. 
Not that I would have wished this predicament on me or anything but I felt normal again. So it's completely understandable!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Allie that sounds like a great lining! I'm trying to figure out when my ET will be, but I thought I'd start the PIO the day of the lining check if everything looked good. Why are they waiting to have you start the PIO injections until the 16th? Anyway, I'm anxiously awaiting the 21st, too since that's my lining check day. I hope it flies by for both of us!! :thumbup:

That's a good point about your AF after fresh IVF barbikins. Only 2 days to go to see how things are looking! Hopefully it looks great - that'll make all the side effects worth it! 

AFM just got done with acupuncture and feeling pretty good. Do any of you do acupuncture with your IVF cycles?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Keep the faith ladies, I just got my first ever BFP from a FET cycle. xx


----------



## barbikins

I did some acupuncture for relaxation and that it did work. 
I don't believe my practitioner was quite aggressive enough to provide treatments fore to prepare for IVF. For that I'm disappointed. 
I decided to just do nothing this time around. I'm always doing something to improve my chances and thought I'd just try nothing for a change!

Congrats baby dancing! Is this your first FET?


----------



## BabyDancing13

barbikins said:


> I did some acupuncture for relaxation and that it did work.
> I don't believe my practitioner was quite aggressive enough to provide treatments fore to prepare for IVF. For that I'm disappointed.
> I decided to just do nothing this time around. I'm always doing something to improve my chances and thought I'd just try nothing for a change!
> 
> Congrats baby dancing! Is this your first FET?

Yep sure is. I had a failed fresh ICSI cycle with a top grade blast, 5AA, and success on this FET with blasts with lower grades. x


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbikins said:


> I did some acupuncture for relaxation and that it did work.
> I don't believe my practitioner was quite aggressive enough to provide treatments fore to prepare for IVF. For that I'm disappointed.
> I decided to just do nothing this time around. I'm always doing something to improve my chances and thought I'd just try nothing for a change!
> 
> Congrats baby dancing! Is this your first FET?

I definitely think it's a good relaxation tool, but I'm not sure it helped much for my IVF either as my lining for my last FET was < 8 with the acupuncture. This time I'm adding in 1-2 sessions to see if it gets better (but also made other changes to the protocol so who knows what's doing what). I think if we decide/need to do another round of IVF I will skip the acupuncture, too. Perhaps I'll just get a couple of massages for 'relaxation' instead!

How'd your lining check go today??? Fx you are good to go for ET on Monday!


----------



## Hatethewait85

BabyDancing13 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> I did some acupuncture for relaxation and that it did work.
> I don't believe my practitioner was quite aggressive enough to provide treatments fore to prepare for IVF. For that I'm disappointed.
> I decided to just do nothing this time around. I'm always doing something to improve my chances and thought I'd just try nothing for a change!
> 
> Congrats baby dancing! Is this your first FET?
> 
> Yep sure is. I had a failed fresh ICSI cycle with a top grade blast, 5AA, and success on this FET with blasts with lower grades. xClick to expand...

Congrats!! It is always good to hear success stories. This will be my second FET and I'm hoping this is THE ONE!!! Not sure how I'll handle another BFN.


----------



## barbikins

Oh man I understand disappointments & failure cycle after cycle. I'm so over it! Fuck you'd think a FET & my second IVF would works since we are 'perfect' otherwise!

Happy Valentine's ladies! Hope you have an awesome one.
I've been MIA b/c I've been SO busy at work!!!

I went in for my ultrasound & bloods & RE says my lining is great!
I am ready for 8am on Monday for my FET!!! Whoop!
I am starting Progesterone shots today, continuing my high dose of Estrogen, baby Asprin. I have three days of antibiotics to take & four days of a steriod. I hadn't a clue about the steriods until today. Basically it's to suppress my immune system so that my antibodies don't attack the frozen embryo. Apparently this is common with frozen transfers. Interesting!

Other than that, not much going on over here. I can't wait until this day's over (not yet for me) and I can go into weekend mode. I plan to hit the liquore store. I need to take off the edge from this week. AND it's my last weekend to drink up! I'll be sobre for minimum 2 weeks, Maximum 40plus LOL


----------



## Hatethewait85

I hear ya barbikins! So frustrating to be 'perfect' but still failing! :growlmad: 

Thanks for the v-day wishes. I hope you had a wonderful day with your hubby! Sorry work kept you so busy though. I, too, needed a nice glass of wine (or two) this weekend. I hope you enjoyed the last hooray before a very long 40 week break (fx!!!!)

How are the PIO shots going? I'm doing them this cycle for the first time ever and am shakin' in my boots just thinking about them! Any tips??

I did 5 days of an antibiotic and 5 days of prednisone (both starting 2 days before ET) with my last FET too. The pred is supposed to suppress the immune system around the time implantation can occur I guess. This time I'm going to take the prednisone for the entire tww (and the first tri if it works) just to try something different- it's what my fs does with recurrent mc patients. Not sure that it'll really give me much of an advantage but it certainly won't hurt anything either.

Good luck tomorrow!!! Sending good vibes your way :flower:


----------



## barbikins

Its a busy week & last week was as well. Too much to get done ASAP and while BNB is a wonderful distraction & I"d rather be here, I need to disconnect. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I've been naughty & was putting things on the back burner & now it's catch up time! AHHHHH
I can't wait to have more slack time to chat with you girls all day LOL 

I had a few drinks this weekend but to be honest, I've not been craving alcohol much at all. I find when I am most stressed, I want the booze but other wise I'm slightly turned off? Which is good now that we're TTC. Anyway yes I hope this was it & I will not drink booze for a year! YIKES!

I had my transfer yesterday. I only had to defrost one embryo thankfully so I have 3 left! I am hoping we don't need to use them, of course!
It's an 8 cell, 3 day embryo if that means anything to you ladies Anyway now I'm in the awful two week wait! Although I plan to start testing this weekend.
It seems woman going through IVF get really early results. Much earlier than the norm!

The PIO shots are going. My husband does them for me so that makes it easier on me. However, they do cause as sore ass. I have lumps in my ass & it feels mega bruised. I did them last month too & some days it was just SO bad. But I'll do anything if it means the best success rate. It could be worse, you know?


----------



## BabyDancing13

barbikins said:


> Its a busy week & last week was as well. Too much to get done ASAP and while BNB is a wonderful distraction & I"d rather be here, I need to disconnect. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I've been naughty & was putting things on the back burner & now it's catch up time! AHHHHH
> I can't wait to have more slack time to chat with you girls all day LOL
> 
> I had a few drinks this weekend but to be honest, I've not been craving alcohol much at all. I find when I am most stressed, I want the booze but other wise I'm slightly turned off? Which is good now that we're TTC. Anyway yes I hope this was it & I will not drink booze for a year! YIKES!
> 
> I had my transfer yesterday. I only had to defrost one embryo thankfully so I have 3 left! I am hoping we don't need to use them, of course!
> It's an 8 cell, 3 day embryo if that means anything to you ladies Anyway now I'm in the awful two week wait! Although I plan to start testing this weekend.
> It seems woman going through IVF get really early results. Much earlier than the norm!
> 
> The PIO shots are going. My husband does them for me so that makes it easier on me. However, they do cause as sore ass. I have lumps in my ass & it feels mega bruised. I did them last month too & some days it was just SO bad. But I'll do anything if it means the best success rate. It could be worse, you know?

Congrats on being PUPO! You have had the fastest cycle I have ever read. Really keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## tulip1975

Barb - that was so fast! That is wonderful that you did not have to wait. I'm glad they were able to only thaw one embryo. I hope this one is the sticky one!


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear the updates girls, and congrats on PUPO Barbs will keep my fx! Barb you will be testing POAS this weekend?

I also had a glass of wine and a lovely cocktail with a night out in the city for valentines day! First time I have had drinks since December! I felt a little guilty! Also, had a real coffee too after giving up caffeine! So, getting all the vices this month!

Interesting to hear that both your FE have you taking steroids, I have autoimmue issues with hypothyroidism and my FE has given me no treatment for this. I have my WTF appointment on Monday and will be insisting he treats me for my immune issues, if it can't hurt I don't see why he can't treat me for this! Sometimes I feel I don't have any control of this process! Are your FE willing to allow you input into your treatment?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Congrats barbikins on being PUPO!! :dance:

That is great they only needed to thaw 1. I hope this is THE one! And as much as it stinks, I hope you are forced to keep on with those PIO shots for several more weeks! :winkwink:

It's too bad work has to be so crazy busy BUT the plus side is that it will help the 2ww fly by! I'm looking forward to hearing about your testing this weekend, too. I tested early with my last FET and seeing the BFN made it sooo hard to keep up with the meds. So I am not planning to test early this time... but who knows if I'll change my mind again!


----------



## Hatethewait85

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear the updates girls, and congrats on PUPO Barbs will keep my fx! Barb you will be testing POAS this weekend?
> 
> I also had a glass of wine and a lovely cocktail with a night out in the city for valentines day! First time I have had drinks since December! I felt a little guilty! Also, had a real coffee too after giving up caffeine! So, getting all the vices this month!
> 
> Interesting to hear that both your FE have you taking steroids, I have autoimmue issues with hypothyroidism and my FE has given me no treatment for this. I have my WTF appointment on Monday and will be insisting he treats me for my immune issues, if it can't hurt I don't see why he can't treat me for this! Sometimes I feel I don't have any control of this process! Are your FE willing to allow you input into your treatment?

Enjoy the booze and the caffeine while you can!!! Hopefully we are all on a restriction soon. 

I really love my fs because she lets me ask a lot of questions and is open to a lot of my suggestions/opinions on things. I don't know if it has anything to do with the fact that I work in a health care field or not but I have a feeling that she'd be like that with anyone. She suffered with infertility and underwent all the treatments and was never able to carry a pregnancy to term so I think she gets how desperate we are feeling and understands or crazy desire for this to work. I had a wtf appointment after my last transfer and we agreed to change a lot of things because of that conversation. There's not a lot of strong evidence to any of the changes we made but the risks of the changes are pretty small and worth it to me to try something different. So I am totally grateful my fs is open to all of that! I hope you find that your doc is the same way at your appointment next week. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls! Thanks for the well wishes. I went from feeling like this is it to nada. I am nervous :S yes I plan to start testing this weekend! Got tests left over from last month. Yes, lucky for me I didn't have to wait very long t all. And the time flew. It's too bad the TWW doesn't fly in the same manner. However, I am so buy these days so it should help. 

@hatethewait, when I knew I wasn't preggers I felt like an idiot to keep up with the drugs. It felt like a slap in the face. But what can you do?! My RE has me come in two weeks after transfer and that's like 17dpo. I think it's an overkill. 

I am so nervous girls. I want this so badly and I'm afraid of another failed cycle.


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbikins said:


> Hey girls! Thanks for the well wishes. I went from feeling like this is it to nada. I am nervous :S yes I plan to start testing this weekend! Got tests left over from last month. Yes, lucky for me I didn't have to wait very long t all. And the time flew. It's too bad the TWW doesn't fly in the same manner. However, I am so buy these days so it should help.
> 
> @hatethewait, when I knew I wasn't preggers I felt like an idiot to keep up with the drugs. It felt like a slap in the face. But what can you do?! My RE has me come in two weeks after transfer and that's like 17dpo. I think it's an overkill.
> 
> I am so nervous girls. I want this so badly and I'm afraid of another failed cycle.

2 weeks after transfer is way long to wait! I can totally understand testing early. I didn't go in until '15dpo' with my last FET but I think that was because they didn't want to test on the weekend. 

I so hope this is it for you!! Stick lil bean, stick!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Bad news. Lining not triple layer today. :growlmad: 

Given the option of continuing meds 5 more days and checking again or taking provera to shed lining and having a hysteroscopy. Opted to have hysteroscopy. 

I am so freakin frustrated with my body!!!! I can't decide if I want to punch a hole in the wall or cry or do both!


----------



## pisces78

So, sorry for you HTW :hugs: must be so frustrating!! You had such a promising start! What made you make the decision to not take more meds?What will the hysteroscopy do for you? Are they looking for something?


----------



## eveclo

I hope you don't mind me joining! I did my first Ivf in December and transferred one 3 day embryo, and got a BFN. I am on cycle day 3 now of my FET cycle, it's a natural one so we are just blood test monitoring until we get a positive and then 5 days later will be transferring another one embryo (5 day this time). I'm not allowed to transfer 2 embryos until I have 2 failed transfers. So if this month doesn't work next month it's 2!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbikins- Have you tested yet?? Hoping for good news from you!!! 

Eveclo- Hi! Glad to hear you are underway for your FET. When's your first blood test? Do they do a lining check too?

Pisces- When do you expect AF so you can get started on your FET? 

We decided to stop the meds because I'd already gone 2 days longer with meds than I did with my last FET so I didn't think more time should really be necessary. Also, I asked my fs what she'd do (she had fertility issues and ultimately ended up adopting) and she said she'd do the hysteroscopy, too. I figure we don't know why things aren't working so why not get another look and maybe find a reason? If anything she said she can take some biopsies which may help with blood flow/plump up the lining. As my fs says, 'go big, or go home' and since this is my last embie I want to go big!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Love,

I did test today at 7dp3dt and got a stark white. 
I am getting very nervous I won't get a positive this month.
I'm totally convinced I'm not pregnant now :( It's so hard.

I'm sorry about your lining. I'm glad you are offered a next step to see what's going on. I was supposed to do a hysteroscopy but we didnt b/c wasn't high priority. I'm curious to know how the experience goes. Keep me posted!


----------



## barbikins

eveclo said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining! I did my first Ivf in December and transferred one 3 day embryo, and got a BFN. I am on cycle day 3 now of my FET cycle, it's a natural one so we are just blood test monitoring until we get a positive and then 5 days later will be transferring another one embryo (5 day this time). I'm not allowed to transfer 2 embryos until I have 2 failed transfers. So if this month doesn't work next month it's 2!

Welcome, hun & sorry for your failed cycles's. I'm on my second IVF (FET) first was fresh. And I am starting to wonder if this is a fail, do we try for two embies next month? Problem is, I don't want to risk multiples. :dohh:


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Welcome eveclo! :hi: My first fresh failed in Feb and I will also be doing a natural FET with blood tests and poas ovulation tests next month. Let us know how your progressing!

Barbikins :hugs: Hope your feeling ok hun, such a stressful period, could it be a late implanter, I did hear that FET can often be late implantations?

HTW: Hopefully, you will get some answers and you can move forward asap! When will you be doing the procedure?

AFM: I had my WTF appointment yesterday, my FE does not believe in any autoimmune issues with implantation or any additional supplements with IVF. As long as I'm on my medication for hypothyroidism it should not affect pregnancy. Though he has give me and DH a further blood test to test our karotypes to see if we have a normal chromosome makeup (99% chance that it is fine). Also, found out we have 3 embies which are 8-cell which are good quality and 2 average quality, one embie with 5 cell and one embie with 11 cell for day 3. They will try FET with the 8-cell embies first. As you can't tell much from one fail, we will proceed with another 2 FET and if they both fail, I will have further tests for blood clotting issues, I think other immune diseases, and a uterine biopsy to test for infection or inflammation. So, at least I have a plan of action now. I didn't ask about multiple transfers as my DH does not want to risk multiples. So, now :coffee: till AF begins around 10 march to start the process of 1st FET!


----------



## barbikins

Were you advised to use Baby Asprin during your IVF?
I'm on it this cycle. Not sure why not last cycle but it does help with implantation apparently & helps thin the blood so no clotting. I am hoping some how this helps things for me. Even though I dont seem to have lining issues.
I have done research & most likely any IVF issues are going to be some 80-90% an egg quality problem.
This is my first FET (second IVF) and we have three more Grade 3 embies. My first fresh was a Grade 2. This FET was a grade 3 8 cell. Apparently that's good. 
It's all over my head. Either you will get pregnant or not I say LOL

Thanks love, well I'm hanging in there becasue it can still happen. 
It just makes me so incredibly frustrated when I see photos of woman at the same dpt as me with bfps!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining! I did my first Ivf in December and transferred one 3 day embryo, and got a BFN. I am on cycle day 3 now of my FET cycle, it's a natural one so we are just blood test monitoring until we get a positive and then 5 days later will be transferring another one embryo (5 day this time). I'm not allowed to transfer 2 embryos until I have 2 failed transfers. So if this month doesn't work next month it's 2!
> 
> Welcome, hun & sorry for your failed cycles's. I'm on my second IVF (FET) first was fresh. And I am starting to wonder if this is a fail, do we try for two embies next month? Problem is, I don't want to risk multiples. :dohh:Click to expand...


It's a hard question, the 2 embryo thing... The way I see it is, if I am struggling to have just one embryo attached (with a fresh and a FET) I'd rather give myself the best chance possible to have at least one stick! But you definitely have to think whether multiples would be right for you and your family. Such a hard choice. A lot of ladies say only transfer the amount of embryos you are comfortable raising. I am going to do 2 next time (after this FET if it is unsucessful) just because we have discussed it and its the best option for us. But that's not the same as everyone is it hehe :) 

Is anyone here using accupuncture? I went and had my first session yesterday and it was really good! I'm not sure how much it can do for me- he said it increases blood flow etc but man it calms me down! I am grateful for just that one hour of me time to just relax and have a little rest. 

Cycle day 4 now- so blood test on the 3rd and then just wait for ovulation! I'm so excited. Hopefully it's all of our turns ladies!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbi- So sorry about the bfn :hugs: It's still early though! I remember someone from another thread had a BFN at 6dp5dt and BFP on 6dp6dt so you are definitely not out yet! Will you continue to test each day? Why did they want you to get a hysteroscopy? I'm quite nervous for some reason but will definitely keep you updated. 

Pisces- I'm glad you got the 'next steps' stuff figured out. I always feel good to have a game plan in place. What happens if your karyotype testing comes back problematic? Would you have to do pgd on your embryos in the future? Sounds like you have some good :cold: waiting for a nice warm home. I hope you don't have to go through the other work-up! Just 2 weeks of waiting to go now. How are you passing the time? I'm going crazy right now waiting to get a move on... makes me think I need a hobby!! :haha:

eveclo- That's great that you liked the acupuncture! I've been doing it since October (when I decided to start the IVF process) and find it relaxing too. Like you said, it's supposed to help with blood flow and lining but I'm not sure. Either I am really messed up or it really doesn't help lining as much as I thought since the lining issue got worse for me this FET! I even did extra acupuncture sessions this time to help! So who knows :shrug: I bought a package and have 4 or 5 more sessions left and then I'm not sure if I'll keep going. It's so expensive!!

AFM- just waiting for the provera to kick in. Tomorrow's my last day. Starting to have some cramping today so maybe things will get moving by tomorrow. If so, I'll start bcp on Thursday. I was expecting to hear from my clinic today on scheduling the hysteroscopy but no word. I guess I will call them tomorrow afternoon if I haven't heard from them. It is really making me anxious not to know when. My hubby is having surgery on 3/20 and I'm hoping to be well on my way to FET 2.1 by then!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Barbi- So sorry about the bfn :hugs: It's still early though! I remember someone from another thread had a BFN at 6dp5dt and BFP on 6dp6dt so you are definitely not out yet! Will you continue to test each day? Why did they want you to get a hysteroscopy? I'm quite nervous for some reason but will definitely keep you updated.
> 
> Pisces- I'm glad you got the 'next steps' stuff figured out. I always feel good to have a game plan in place. What happens if your karyotype testing comes back problematic? Would you have to do pgd on your embryos in the future? Sounds like you have some good :cold: waiting for a nice warm home. I hope you don't have to go through the other work-up! Just 2 weeks of waiting to go now. How are you passing the time? I'm going crazy right now waiting to get a move on... makes me think I need a hobby!! :haha:
> 
> eveclo- That's great that you liked the acupuncture! I've been doing it since October (when I decided to start the IVF process) and find it relaxing too. Like you said, it's supposed to help with blood flow and lining but I'm not sure. Either I am really messed up or it really doesn't help lining as much as I thought since the lining issue got worse for me this FET! I even did extra acupuncture sessions this time to help! So who knows :shrug: I bought a package and have 4 or 5 more sessions left and then I'm not sure if I'll keep going. It's so expensive!!
> 
> AFM- just waiting for the provera to kick in. Tomorrow's my last day. Starting to have some cramping today so maybe things will get moving by tomorrow. If so, I'll start bcp on Thursday. I was expecting to hear from my clinic today on scheduling the hysteroscopy but no word. I guess I will call them tomorrow afternoon if I haven't heard from them. It is really making me anxious not to know when. My hubby is having surgery on 3/20 and I'm hoping to be well on my way to FET 2.1 by then!

It sure is expensive! I wish they offered a package! One session is $90 and I pay $60 after my health fund pays a bit. But that was the first session apparently the second is $70 so I will only pay $50 or something like that. We'll see. Hehe.

I'm just hoping it can help me relax because technically the reason we weren't conceiving was because of my DP (DH as of Saturday) has low count, mobility and motility. So I was a bit disappointed that it didn't work first go, but they say a couple with no issues trying naturally can take up to 6 months so I'm just pretending its just months of natural cycles (just bloody expensive, not so sexy ones haha) 

So we just have to keep on keeping on!! 

It would be so nerve wracking for you just waiting to hear when you need to go have your test done! I hope it gives you some insight. What does a hysteroscopy detect ? (I might google this actually)


----------



## barbikins

@eveclo - I am starting to think along your lines. If this IVF fails then I'm going into my third IVF. How am I so fertile I can implant two? Really? I'm doubtful. But it's a good point to consider transferring as many as you're willing to raise. It's so tough!!! My RE says most woman only have a singleton with a two embryo transfer. But then again, it's happened when it's the last attempt & all of them take!

@HTW - Yes I continue to test multiple times a day LOL I hope I am still in the running & a bfp will POOF! Appear! My doc wanted to do the test so he could see with his own eye (not through ultrasound) that there wasn't some thine amiss. I am healthy & yet not getting pregnant. We know now my tubes were blocked & I removed them so we never got around to it because he wasn't very concerned, just thought 'may as well' and actually we were supposed to do it the day of my surgery but he couldn't b/c he perforated my uterus. Blurg. So anyway, we just left it as is.

I did try acupuncture for a long time but didn't really help. I wanted acupuncture for my first IVF and my practitioner told me that he decided he can't be at the appointment. I was pissed. But what ever, moving on.


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear everyone updates!

Barbikins: keeping my fx for you! No FE didn't even recommend baby aspirin! So, I guess will wait and see, though I suppose I could just take it myself, it couldn't hurt could it? What is the dosage amount of aspirin you take each day? When do you start taking it before ET or after ET?

HTW: Yes, if the karotype comes back abnormal I guess pdg would be the next step. Yes, 2 weeks to go and going crazy waiting, googling everything I can, as on holidays, so have this extra time on my hands to drive myself crazy! Have my mum staying with us for the last week and she has really being supportive, already have a good cry with her, thinking negative about this whole process and I guess my head is starting to think what if this never happens for us, and on top of this going on FB and seeing another couple now who are older than me having their 2nd child, and other friends showing off pictures of their baby bumps!! Ahhh! I'm never going on FB again!! It's so hard to keep picking yourself up again and think, yes I failed this time but it could work next time! You have to be sooo brave!

Eveclo: My partner also have morphology issues, count is fine, motility fine. My poor DH even went to acupuncture for 3 months and took horrible tasting chinese herbs twice a day to try and improve his sperm parameters! After the 3 months everything improved but his morphology!!! So, then we went to ICSI, did you think of putting your DH onto acupuncture to try and treat his sperm issues?


----------



## barbikins

pisces, you can take Asprin. Just one BABY Asprin a day. Or the 'Low Dose Asprin'. I started taking it some time after my period ended. I forget when to be exact. It would be before ET to help with the lining. You can ask your RE when a good time to start. It's a fairly normal protocol.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- You must be getting so excited for your wedding!! :happydance: That's too bad that your place doesn't offer package pricing! But you are still better off with your benefit assistance than I am with the package pricing. Mine would be 75$ per session but the package deal brings it down to 65$ (I think) which helps. I can totally relate to the disappointment of failure - with no known problems, it should've worked!! But, as you said, we have to keep on keepin' on! Did you google hysteroscopy? Basically it looks for problems with your uterus- polyps, scar tissue, etc. 

Barbi- I really hope you get your poof! BFP soon!! When's your OTD again? Next week? Do you think you'll ever do the hysteroscopy? Can't believe her perforated your uterus!! I assume this won't affect things?!

pisces- Will the results of the karyotyping come back before your FET? That's so nice that your mom is around during the wait and you can chat about things with her. But all the extra time to google and research... I think I'd be going crazy!! Hope the time flies fast for you. Facebook definitely makes infertility more of a challenge because you are CONSTANTLY reminded of your friends cute lil babies. I've thought of canceling my account but haven't done it yet...

AFM- I have a surgery date!! Pre-op scheduled for 3/6, hysteroscopy on 3/12. It seems more intense than I had thought since I need a pre-op visit?! Oh well... just taking it one day at a time I guess. Last dose of provera tonight. I'm definitely not a fan of extra visits from the :witch: so I hope this is the last time I have 2 in 1 month!


----------



## barbikins

HTW: The perforation I'm told doesn't affect anything. And no, I doubt we'll do it unless my RE suggests we need to. 

Got my bfn today at 12dpo (9dp3dt) so I know I'm out. No guessing. I'm already planning our nest FET. Ugh.

You have a pre-op. Really? Wow I didnt realize it was that big a deal!

@pisces, I agree Facebook makes Infertility very difficult. There was a time I removed my FB. Then I reactivated it but blocked everyone pregnant or with babies. I am still having moments where I have to unsubscribe to certain friends because it's too stressful/painful. You don't realize what other people are going through & what that's like until you've walked in their shoes. It's like when you take a preggo test that's negative & 5 minutes later there is a very pregnant woman. There's a lot of things in this world to deliver IF woman pain unfortunately. And you can't hide from it.


@eveclo, I didn't realize you're getting married. How nice!!! When's the wedding?


----------



## MiracleAngel

barbikins said:


> HTW: The perforation I'm told doesn't affect anything. And no, I doubt we'll do it unless my RE suggests we need to.
> 
> Got my bfn today at 12dpo (9dp3dt) so I know I'm out. No guessing. I'm already planning our nest FET. Ugh.
> 
> You have a pre-op. Really? Wow I didnt realize it was that big a deal!
> 
> @pisces, I agree Facebook makes Infertility very difficult. There was a time I removed my FB. Then I reactivated it but blocked everyone pregnant or with babies. I am still having moments where I have to unsubscribe to certain friends because it's too stressful/painful. You don't realize what other people are going through & what that's like until you've walked in their shoes. It's like when you take a preggo test that's negative & 5 minutes later there is a very pregnant woman. There's a lot of things in this world to deliver IF woman pain unfortunately. And you can't hide from it.
> 
> 
> @eveclo, I didn't realize you're getting married. How nice!!! When's the wedding?

Barbikins for your BFN today... I am really sad for you. I feel your pain and agree with you about this facebook thing. All my friends decided to get preggo starting last year and facebook is there tho rub on my face. 
I just came back from my RE office and he was as frustrated as I am. He said my cycle went so well. Excellent quality embryos, perfect transfer, perfect lining... He almost apologized. I will do my next round in April. A few more blood work to do to see if there's any abnormal results on my immunity system. Good luck to you all!


----------



## barbikins

Isn't it just so frustrating, Miracle? That's the thing. Everything is text book perfect between DH & I yet I can't get pregnant. I just don't understand :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbi- :hugs: I know it seems unlikely, but I hope your BFP is just around the corner! If need be, will you do another FET right away? The pre-op totally shocked me... the worst part is how much it costs ($380!!).


----------



## barbikins

OH wow that's expensive. Where do you live? Are you in the USA?

I got my bfn today at 10dp3dt. It's over. So I'll take my last dose of drugs Saturday & move forward. We're strongly considering thawing two embies & transferring two.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Boo on your bfn this am barbi. I'm sad for you. Have you talked to your doc? I saw someone in another thread suggest growing enbies to blast... Can you do that? Then you'd know you're putting strong ones back in at least! 

Yes I'm in the us. I have $1500 deductible and they say the $380 will count towards that so after the hysteroscopy I should meet it! So then any health care expenses the remainder of the year will be covered.


----------



## pisces78

Barbs: :hugs: so sorry to hear about bfn! So, frustrating! I hope you get some answers from your fe. Has he given you a success rate for each transfer? Will you ask for any further testing at this stage? Would you consider another single FET or double FET? 

HTW: The results take 2-4 weeks to get back, so as FE think it highly unlikely anything will be wrong (99% everything is fine) we will proceed with FET March cycle. What are you doing in the meantime waiting for your test?


----------



## barbikins

Hi girls, I haven't spoken to my RE yet.
I have my Beta on Monday so I have to get through that. Then start my period & go in for cycle monitoring. The day of cycle monitoring, I"ll meet with him.
I would like to discuss two embryo transfer for sure. And I'm given about a 40% odds on Frozen Cycle. Lower than the fresh. 
I will ask about growing to a Blast. See if they do this or not. I got 3day embies becasue I didnt have many embryo & they believe they'd have a better chance of survival inside the uterus than in a dish. So I'm not sure he'd recommend that to me???

HTW: thats a big discount. Good for you! I hope everything goes well.
Let me know how it all works out for you! fingers crossed they see nothing amiss.


----------



## MiracleAngel

barbikins said:


> Isn't it just so frustrating, Miracle? That's the thing. Everything is text book perfect between DH & I yet I can't get pregnant. I just don't understand :(

I really don't know what to think... It is so frustrating! Let's try to keep our hopes and wish for better days to come! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Sounds good! I can't wait for AF to start now so I can come on with the next IVF!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Hi girls, I haven't spoken to my RE yet.
> I have my Beta on Monday so I have to get through that. Then start my period & go in for cycle monitoring. The day of cycle monitoring, I"ll meet with him.
> I would like to discuss two embryo transfer for sure. And I'm given about a 40% odds on Frozen Cycle. Lower than the fresh.
> I will ask about growing to a Blast. See if they do this or not. I got 3day embies becasue I didnt have many embryo & they believe they'd have a better chance of survival inside the uterus than in a dish. So I'm not sure he'd recommend that to me???
> 
> HTW: thats a big discount. Good for you! I hope everything goes well.
> Let me know how it all works out for you! fingers crossed they see nothing amiss.


We have 4 frozen embryos- 1 x 5 day, and 3 x 3 day. Our FS said she would be taking 1 x 3 day and defrost it to grow to 5 day. And then transfer. So hopefully they can do this for you! She said if that one doesn't survive the freeze they will just take out the 5 day one the morning of. :) so hopefully they can work something out that makes you feel comfortable!


----------



## barbikins

Well if they grow one of my 3 day, I have no 5 day to defrost on the spot. I may end up forfeiting that cycle. I do plan on transferring two out of three so hopefully one of those will stick!!!
Your plan sounds good. Is go with that too if I had any 5 day embies.


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Well if they grow one of my 3 day, I have no 5 day to defrost on the spot. I may end up forfeiting that cycle. I do plan on transferring two out of three so hopefully one of those will stick!!!
> Your plan sounds good. Is go with that too if I had any 5 day embies.

Ohhh of course! I didn't think of that duh. I really wanted to grow them all to 5 day! But they froze all the good ones on day 3 and left the crappy ones (I think there was 3 others) and then one just shot off and started to be awesome! 

When is your beta? Xx


----------



## barbikins

sounds great if I had lots of embies to start with. i wish we had retrieved more.

my beta was this morning. 
Im feeling extremely deflated & even though I know the answer, I just dont want to officially hear it.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbi- Did you get to talk to your doc today? Will you do the same protocol for your next FET? Fx March = BFP for all of us!

Eveclo- When does the monitoring start for you? It must be soonish? Do they just check e2 and LH levels?


----------



## barbikins

HTW yep got the official "your womb is empty" call - lol
I will go in for cycle monitoring once AF shows her ugly face & another transfer this month. 
All we do is wait. So will your next attempt be in April?


----------



## MiracleAngel

barbikins said:


> HTW yep got the official "your womb is empty" call - lol
> I will go in for cycle monitoring once AF shows her ugly face & another transfer this month.
> All we do is wait. So will your next attempt be in April?


Sorry for the results today Barbikins... I am trying to keep myself busy and out of the internet. I am quietly checking you all status and praying to every one of us, strugling with this poor results, to finally have good news! According to my plans, I will start stimulating on April 22. Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## barbikins

Thanks love! Oh April 22nd - seems like forever from now eh? But it's almost here. 
I hope it happens for you!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks love! Oh April 22nd - seems like forever from now eh? But it's almost here. 
I hope it happens for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbikins said:


> HTW yep got the official "your womb is empty" call - lol
> I will go in for cycle monitoring once AF shows her ugly face & another transfer this month.
> All we do is wait. So will your next attempt be in April?

Ugh that call is the worst! :hugs: I didn't even answer when my fs called with the news - I knew I would cry and did NOT want to do that at work. So depressing.

When did you stop your meds? My AF came 2 days after stopping the progesterone last time. That's good that you get to do another FET right away though :thumbup:

I'm hoping FET 2.1 will still be March (maybe beginning of April depending on timing)... but if everything is good at the hysteroscopy next week, I'll stop bcp and go in for cd2 monitoring again after that. Hopefully...


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Barbi- Did you get to talk to your doc today? Will you do the same protocol for your next FET? Fx March = BFP for all of us!
> 
> Eveclo- When does the monitoring start for you? It must be soonish? Do they just check e2 and LH levels?

I had my first bloods on Monday (d11) and then they said another blood test on Thursday (tomorrow), I don't usually ovulate until day 18 ish so I don't expect to hear much for a while. But I am guessing the transfer will be done by next Saturday at the latest. 

I got married Saturday!! But DH goes away on Monday for work so he misses the transfer :( that's ok though! Hopefully he will be back for when we get the bad news or the good news! 

So sorry to hear your news Barbi- fingers crossed for your next FET ! It's great they are doing a back to back. Are you going to transfer 2?


----------



## goldfishy

Congratulations Mrs Eve! I hope you had a lovely day on Saturday. It's a shame your hubby is away already. No honeymoon?


----------



## barbikins

Eve- congrats on your wedding! That's so exciting. Are you planning a honeymoon??
When do you start your FET?

I did my FET medicated. Just Progesterone & Estrogen so it's easy to so back to back.
I predict my earliest transfer can be on the 18th. 
AF finally arrived today so I can go in Friday for Cycle Monitoring and a chat with our RE. HTW I was on 2cc progesterone so it can take longer. Today's day five from the last dose. 

I am hoping this cycle works. I'm so deflated right now. 
I don't feel anything about it. Yes I want to do two embryo to increase my odds. After two years and a third IVF I can't see how two will stick.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- How could I forget to congratulate you on your wedding! :dohh: CONGRATS!!! I hope you had a fabulous day!! Good luck with bw tomorrow. Your ET will be here so soon! It's too bad your hubby will have to miss it for work. Will he be gone long?

barbi- Yay for getting to start the next cycle! I found it helpful for 'moving on' after a failed FET but I totally get the deflated feeling. I wish there was some way to know growing up if we'd have a hard time conceiving because at least this wouldn't have been a shock to struggle for years to get pregnant! 

AFM- Preop appointment tomorrow! Can't believe the hysteroscopy is now just a week away.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- How could I forget to congratulate you on your wedding! :dohh: CONGRATS!!! I hope you had a fabulous day!! Good luck with bw tomorrow. Your ET will be here so soon! It's too bad your hubby will have to miss it for work. Will he be gone long?
> 
> barbi- Yay for getting to start the next cycle! I found it helpful for 'moving on' after a failed FET but I totally get the deflated feeling. I wish there was some way to know growing up if we'd have a hard time conceiving because at least this wouldn't have been a shock to struggle for years to get pregnant!
> 
> AFM- Preop appointment tomorrow! Can't believe the hysteroscopy is now just a week away.



No honeymoon for us! Ivf consumes our funds and our lives haha! Thanks ladies the wedding was beautiful! Feeling amazing and so so healthy so I am hoping everything goes well... But with only a 20% chance roughly the odds are stacked against us! 

How many embryos do you have frozen now Barbi?


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls!
HTW, I felt good each time a cycle ended to dive into the next one. First time was the first round, knowing full well it may not take as FET is easier on the body. And then when we did our first FET I felt like surely this will work. And now I don't have anything to count on. Another FET cycle and sure two embryo but that's all that changes. Not a different protocol, not different drugs. Anyway we'll see if my RE changes anything at all. I'm very nervous about two embryo sticking - that's what's coursing through my mind right now. I want to hear stats from our RE.
We'll go in tomorrow morning for baseline & the 'wtf' appointment.

eveclo - I hear ya about IVF consuming money...& time! Maybe you can do a honeymoon another year. So glad you're feeling great.
I have three frosties left.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- No kidding on IVF consuming all the time and money. Honeymoons are overrated anyway- perhaps you'll get to go on a babymoon instead!! I try not to think of the odds, it's too depressing!

barbi- I know the unknown is scary but try not to stress too much about what will happen if both embryos stick. :hugs: Stress is definitely not good during IVF. See what your doc says tomorrow- hopefully he can reassure you. Let us know what he says!

AFM- Passed the pre-op. Although my blood pressure and heart rate were WAY higher than they are typically :dohh: I was definitely nervous. Doc isn't sure what to expect to find but I think we are both sort of hoping we find something (small?). She can't understand why my lining was fine before December and now it's not... that makes 2 of us! :shrug: Only 6 days until some answers!


----------



## barbikins

I am back from our 'what the fuck' appointment. And Dr. B says we still just need to look at this as I have tubal issues. Rather than 'what else could be the matter' because I've been pregnant before so he knows that my embryo can make it to day 5 blast & he knows I can implant. So at this point in the game, he believes that its a numbers game. He did say however that about 60% of woman would have gotten pregnant by the second round. However, there are still that 40% of woman who have not. But because this is our third round, he did say he would suggest a double transfer as long as we're comfortable with the out come. He did say if we end up with both implanting, he'd send us for counseling to help make a decision.
He's not convinced there's anything wrong with me yet. He said he doesn't feel any urgency or that we really need to be taking big risks but that transferring two is very reasonable at this point.
So we are going with that route but I still have time to think about it. But I'm sure it's what I'll end up consenting to in the end. It makes the most sense right now.
So I'm going back either next Thursday or Friday for a lining check & then we'll get our transfer date. As of today, back on drugs. Just estrogen & asprin until lining check & then Progesterone again. But suppositories for this girl. No more needles,thank you. 

HTW, so glad you passed the pre-op! They weren't concerned about your blood pressure? I'm sure nerves play a part in it??? I've never had high blood pressure or low so I would think it was nerves.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Glad to hear doc is on board for transferring 2! :thumbup: I hope you just get one sticky lil bean though!

That is so great you don't have to do the IM shots this time. I did the vag tabs with my first FET and it was fine but soo messy! LTTTC life is so glamorous, isn't it? :haha:

I guess they weren't concerned about my BP or heart rate? They didn't even recheck it before I left. Perhaps a lot of people have that when they go in for pre-op because they are nervous? I'm not too worried because I've honestly never had problems before so I'm pretty sure it was just nerves. I rechecked my heart rate and it was 74 :thumbup: The doc said that even though my heart was beating fast she couldn't hear a murmur which is what she was looking for so I guess that is good. I'm sure they'll check things again when I get there Wed and give my BP drugs that morning if they need to before the anesthesia. I guess we will see.


----------



## barbikins

I'm already using Estrogen as suppository and makes my vag blue lol
So really what's the difference?!?! Lol

Yes they check your stats again before surgery!


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear everyone updates and everyone is progressing to the next stage! 

Currently, frustrated with AF at the moment, she is usually spot on time even when my first IVF she came right on time! Now, when I want AF to arrive she is giving me brown discharge and no AF cramps, so goodness knows when she will arrive! Hurry up already :witch: so I can start CD1 for FET!!! Ahhh, so annoying! Arrives when you don't want it too, and stays away when you want it to come!!!


----------



## barbikins

I hate waiting for AF! How many days has it been?


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear everyone updates and everyone is progressing to the next stage!
> 
> Currently, frustrated with AF at the moment, she is usually spot on time even when my first IVF she came right on time! Now, when I want AF to arrive she is giving me brown discharge and no AF cramps, so goodness knows when she will arrive! Hurry up already :witch: so I can start CD1 for FET!!! Ahhh, so annoying! Arrives when you don't want it too, and stays away when you want it to come!!!

Ohhhh I feel your pain! Except I'm waiting for O! It's cycle day 17 and still no + on the opks and blood tests! My doctor rang this morning and said 'well this is a long cycle as you already know! Your hormones are climbing up slowly though so we'll get there over the next few days' argh! I usually have a positive around d15-17 so this is very frustrating! Maybe it's due to the accupuncture I'm not sure! Hopefully af comes soon for you


----------



## pisces78

Barbs: 3 days late and counting....so frustrating!! When do you have your first ultrasound check on your lining barbs, do you have a ET date yet?

Eveclo: That is so frustrating for you too! I hope you O soon! So, you can get closer to ET!! So, annoying when our body's are doing what they usually do!!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Barbs: 3 days late and counting....so frustrating!! When do you have your first ultrasound check on your lining barbs, do you have a ET date yet?
> 
> Eveclo: That is so frustrating for you too! I hope you O soon! So, you can get closer to ET!! So, annoying when our body's are doing what they usually do!!

It's always late when you want it to come! Good news though- did 2 opks this morning and both positive! Yay. Finally ovulating! I think i will be ovulating tomorrow. (Tuesday) so I guess that means a 5 day transfer would be on Sunday? I'm not sure how they work it out- but it's so bloody hard because they are closed on SUNDAYS! This is why I had to have a 3 dt last time. I'm going to push for a 6 day transfer if I can but I can put money that it'll probably be another 3 day. Blah. 

How is everyone? What's updates ;)


----------



## barbikins

My next lining check is Thursday. I can go in Thursday or Friday. We haven't decided yet. I'll find out ET then. I'm assuming Tuesday the 18th. 
I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> My next lining check is Thursday. I can go in Thursday or Friday. We haven't decided yet. I'll find out ET then. I'm assuming Tuesday the 18th.
> I can't wait!!!!!

Yay! How great. 2 embryos?? 

I had my blood test and they didn't call back!!! So I am up in the air with what to do!!! Hopefully Et is Saturday ish:)


----------



## barbikins

eveclo, yes two embryo! on our third round it makes sense now.
big guns!!!

Saturday would be great. Lots of time to relax.
I am not sure when mine will be. I'm assuming early next week.
I'll find out this Thursday when I go in for a lining check.


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> eveclo, yes two embryo! on our third round it makes sense now.
> big guns!!!
> 
> Saturday would be great. Lots of time to relax.
> I am not sure when mine will be. I'm assuming early next week.
> I'll find out this Thursday when I go in for a lining check.

How great! Hopefully one sticks for you. Positive vibes your way!!! 

It is officially Saturday at 8am. So excited now! Husband is away until Friday so I am glad he can be there to hold my hand. I'm guessing it is a day 5 embryo that they will grow ? I didn't ask.. I am just realizing I have no control over these things but I am curious! Hehe. 

Can't wait to hear updates Barbi!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbi- Seriously? Blue Vag!? Definitely glamorous! :haha: Hope your lining looks fab on Thursday! 

pisces- Has AF made her grand appearance yet?? Hope she gets her act in gear!

eveclo- YAY for O! I'm glad you are able to get your transfer on Saturday!! It's perfect time to have your hubby there, too :happydance: Will he get to come in for the transfer. I would totally ask what day your embie will be... I couldn't handle not knowing! 

AFM- Last dose of bcp tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## pisces78

Eveclo, Yay glad O has happened and moving onto ET, and great to have your husband there, it's always good to have as much support as possible!

Barbs:Not too far barbs, next week for ET, and 2 little embies, should give you a great chance this time! What is the success rate for 2 embies? Is that the success rate of one embie + another embie, 80%?

HTW: Not too long for you HTW for your Hysteroscopy, will they also give you an endo scratch for FET?

ATM: Still waiting for AF, rang the nurses and they said upto 10 days late is not unusual and to call back then, as we may have to run some tests if I'm still waiting (so still awhile to go for that, 18th March). Also, said in rare cases AF may not even come and will have to wait for the month after for FET!! Delays, delays I want to get the show on the road!! Still no cramps and even brown discharge is clearing up, ahhhh!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Barbi- Seriously? Blue Vag!? Definitely glamorous! :haha: Hope your lining looks fab on Thursday!
> 
> pisces- Has AF made her grand appearance yet?? Hope she gets her act in gear!
> 
> eveclo- YAY for O! I'm glad you are able to get your transfer on Saturday!! It's perfect time to have your hubby there, too :happydance: Will he get to come in for the transfer. I would totally ask what day your embie will be... I couldn't handle not knowing!
> 
> AFM- Last dose of bcp tomorrow! :dance:

Ok ! I asked! Haha. I also couldn't deal but decided to email to see what the go was. Apparently the doctor has asked the scientists to defrost one of our 3 day embryos (we have 3) and if that fails to progress, they will take out the 5 day embryo we have (we have one- as it looked as though it wasn't as good but ended up progressing nicely) and transfer that on game day. 

I also called the acupuncturist and have organized to go in on Friday after work, and an hour or so after the transfer. So it looks as though everything is falling into place I just am so excited for Saturday now! I hate the wait (pardon the pun HTW ;) )


----------



## eveclo

This is a bit of a weird/ different post, but the last 3 nights I have dreamt that I have a little boy baby. It's so strange to me because I never dream about this even in the last year or so of TTC before we knew of any issues... I always thought we would have a girl first but for some reason I keep having these dreams with the same baby and it isn't much; just me with him, with my husband just doing random day to day things? Does anyone else have weirdo dreams that make you feel weird? Haha- wow I make no sense! Apologies in advanced...


----------



## barbikins

@htw, yes blue vag. i joke that it's my smurf vag :) imagine now how romantic getting it on w/my hubby is lol
the pills are tiny but blue so yeah - you get the drift. and i swear i saw it for days after i stopped from the last round.
yay for last pill! your test is around the corner now :)
how are you feeling about it? you must update us tomorrow - if you feel up to it xo good luck!

@pisces, unfortunately putting in two doesn't double my chances. it goes up actually only by 5-10% which was shocking to hear. My chances with twins is 20%.
I am looking forward to it but this cycle feels like I just need to know wtf is going to happen this half the year. I may have one or two cycle's left from my ER and if this fails I have to wait to save money for another fresh ER. So I"m really stressed and anxious and nervous. I want the time to fly and while I'm keeping busy, the time is moving so very slowly for me.

Sorry your AF is taking forever. She never comes when you want & always shows up when you don't want her too :( bummer

@eveclo, your time is near! So exciting! I can't wait to hear when my ET is too.
I wish you ALL the best! Are you taking down time this weekend then? What's your doctor like about taking it easy? I hear bedrest is a waste of time but lot of RE's do it. Mostly in the USA for some reason. It's good to get blood flowing to your uterus so least move around doing easy stuff around the hosue.

I've had too many to count baby dreams. After two years, yeah LOL
Ugh. I just want it to be real already.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Pisces- 10 days late seems so long to wait! I really hope you get some answers before then. I know how it feels to have all these delays! I started IVF 5 months ago and have only had 1 transfer (and not a fresh one!) since then because 'delays' keep popping up! So frustrating. My doc said she will do 4 biopsies if she finds nothing else at the hysteroscopy and this is to help with blood flow/lining and implantation. Is that what you mean by endo scratch?

eveclo- Glad you asked! I would have gone crazy not knowing. That's cool that they will defrost a 3-day embryo and grow it to blast. I hope it grows perfectly for transfer. And yay for acupuncture getting set up! :happydance: I did acupuncture right before ET (she actually came to the clinic that morning to do it) but I found it a little stressful (and I had to pee so badly halfway through acupuncture!!) I think when I do my next transfer I may try to do it the day before like you are doing. Saturday will be here so soon!!! Oh- and I never/rarely have baby dreams but I hope this is a good sign for you! Fx your baby boy becomes a reality soon!

Barbi- Nice with the smurf! I never wanted to get romantic with my hubby when I was using the vag tabs - soo messy. So I know exactly what you mean :haha: This was part of the reason I was willing to try the PIO injections. I'm ready for tomorrow but I have a feeling I'll struggle sleeping tonight! I will definitely up to you all once I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Pisces- 10 days late seems so long to wait! I really hope you get some answers before then. I know how it feels to have all these delays! I started IVF 5 months ago and have only had 1 transfer (and not a fresh one!) since then because 'delays' keep popping up! So frustrating. My doc said she will do 4 biopsies if she finds nothing else at the hysteroscopy and this is to help with blood flow/lining and implantation. Is that what you mean by endo scratch?
> 
> eveclo- Glad you asked! I would have gone crazy not knowing. That's cool that they will defrost a 3-day embryo and grow it to blast. I hope it grows perfectly for transfer. And yay for acupuncture getting set up! :happydance: I did acupuncture right before ET (she actually came to the clinic that morning to do it) but I found it a little stressful (and I had to pee so badly halfway through acupuncture!!) I think when I do my next transfer I may try to do it the day before like you are doing. Saturday will be here so soon!!! Oh- and I never/rarely have baby dreams but I hope this is a good sign for you! Fx your baby boy becomes a reality soon!
> 
> Barbi- Nice with the smurf! I never wanted to get romantic with my hubby when I was using the vag tabs - soo messy. So I know exactly what you mean :haha: This was part of the reason I was willing to try the PIO injections. I'm ready for tomorrow but I have a feeling I'll struggle sleeping tonight! I will definitely up to you all once I'm feeling up to it.


Yes! I think the day before is better for accupuncture. Just less stressful. I am so excited! I love FET's! My fresh was horrible! I was so ill and I really think I wasted that poor emby! I am refusing to be negative this time around, because I am just grateful to at least have the option to do a frozen transfer!! I hope that everything has gone well for you!!! 




barbikins said:


> @htw, yes blue vag. i joke that it's my smurf vag :) imagine now how romantic getting it on w/my hubby is lol
> the pills are tiny but blue so yeah - you get the drift. and i swear i saw it for days after i stopped from the last round.
> yay for last pill! your test is around the corner now :)
> how are you feeling about it? you must update us tomorrow - if you feel up to it xo good luck!
> 
> @pisces, unfortunately putting in two doesn't double my chances. it goes up actually only by 5-10% which was shocking to hear. My chances with twins is 20%.
> I am looking forward to it but this cycle feels like I just need to know wtf is going to happen this half the year. I may have one or two cycle's left from my ER and if this fails I have to wait to save money for another fresh ER. So I"m really stressed and anxious and nervous. I want the time to fly and while I'm keeping busy, the time is moving so very slowly for me.
> 
> Sorry your AF is taking forever. She never comes when you want & always shows up when you don't want her too :( bummer
> 
> @eveclo, your time is near! So exciting! I can't wait to hear when my ET is too.
> I wish you ALL the best! Are you taking down time this weekend then? What's your doctor like about taking it easy? I hear bedrest is a waste of time but lot of RE's do it. Mostly in the USA for some reason. It's good to get blood flowing to your uterus so least move around doing easy stuff around the hosue.
> 
> I've had too many to count baby dreams. After two years, yeah LOL
> Ugh. I just want it to be real already.

20% sounds like so little, but my FS always reminds me that in a normal, healthy ovulating woman and a healthy normal sperm man they have a 20% chance each cycle of falling pregnant, and sooo many people fall pregnant first month but the average is 3 months... So if we are doing FET's that are healthy embryos then 3 transfers would be average Right? I have good vibes Barbi. I hope that everything is smooth for you! 

My FS says once the transfer is done, I can do whatever as in go back to work etc; but no sex until bfn or 12 weeks! You can imagine my husbands love of this rule... Not hehe. So transfer is Saturday but I think I will probably have the Monday off work and maybe Tuesday. See what I can do. I'm wanting to save my sick days for another possible ivf fresh cycle if we need to Do that (if the frozen babies don't work) 

I'm glad I'm not the only one dreaming babies! ;) haha


----------



## barbikins

eveclo, i wasnt given restriction on sex. when i looked it up online there's no conclusive evidence. people naturally continue having sex. but i do refrain until pregnancy test is done. i dont know why but wont risk anything during IVF.

as for Acupuncture, I want to book it for before/after my transfer. I hear the results an be amazing. But I did worry about having to pee so badly! I mean I'm bursting before/during & after!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> eveclo, i wasnt given restriction on sex. when i looked it up online there's no conclusive evidence. people naturally continue having sex. but i do refrain until pregnancy test is done. i dont know why but wont risk anything during IVF.
> 
> as for Acupuncture, I want to book it for before/after my transfer. I hear the results an be amazing. But I did worry about having to pee so badly! I mean I'm bursting before/during & after!

Is this because you have to have a full bladder for transfer? I have heard that that is the norm overseas but here, it's be as comfortable as you need to be / not necessary to have a full bladder. They don't use an ultrasound to guide it either, it's just up through the cervix and then put the little tube under the microscope to make sure the embryo didnt stay in the tube haha.

So I will be going to the bathroom before and after transfer I guess? They've never said anything otherwise..

Where abouts are you from barbi? It might say it under your pic but I am oh my phone :) 

I'm getting excited for ET now ! Only 2 more sleeps. I like knowing my embryo is back inside haha! I really am curious as to how it is defrosting... It's Thursday now, so would that mean they would be taking the embryo out today (as it is a 3 day already) and then today it will grow to day 4 and tomorrow day 5? Or will they take it out tomorrow and tomorrow will be day 4 and Saturday is day 5 ? It's so confusing because Saturday is not a full day!! Haha. Oh man.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Optimistic is the best way to go in to a transfer! :thumbup: My doc says bed rest is no good because they want blood flowing to the uterus. I just took it easy the day of transfer but went back to work the next day! I felt fine but it was a somewhat stressful day at work so I wonder if that caused problems? Anyway, a transfer on the weekend sounds perfect to give you a few extra days of relaxation. I wasn't given sex restrictions either. So interesting to hear how different places do different things. I would think they would thaw it today and let it grow until Saturday. My day 5s were thawed the morning of transfer. It'll be here before you know it! 

Barbi- The bursting bladder thing is no joke! The worst part is when I went in for my transfer my doc didn't think my bladder was full enough even though I was practically in tears trying to hold it in - I even asked if they'd ever been peed on :haha: (they had, that day even!)

AFM- I survived the hysteroscopy! They did remove some 'tissue' according to my husband but nothing that was causing problems (or so they thought). I feel pretty good though as far as recovery goes. Just some mild pain and bleeding. Hopefully the bleeding stops so I can tell when AF starts. :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

I've read it's best to have full bladder and ultrasound guided transfer so they get the embryo in the right spot. Do you know why they don't do that where you live eveclo? It would definitely be more relaxing not to stress about having a full bladder!! And I KNOW stress is not helpful. Hmm...


----------



## eveclo

I'm not sure why they don't do that! It's a bit strange how everywhere is different; Oh well! Rang the embryologists to check on my embryos, and one was defrosted this morning, and when frozen it was 8 cell. It is still 8 cell and 100% in tact. Which sounds pretty good. It's been given a grade of 3. 1 being best 5 being worst, so it's right in the middle. Not sure how I feel about that number. I asked about my one 5 day embryo, and apparently that's a 6BB. Not sure what that means either but she said it was really good. Meh. I always feel like they're trying to make me feel better. Hah. 

What do you ladies think? I will call then again tomorrow to check progress on my baby. Possible baby. Hehe.

So glad to hear it went well HTW! Are you feeling good about everything?


----------



## barbikins

HTW, seems like we have similar protocols in our offices.
The full bladder - few reasons I'm told. First, it places the uterus in a good spot so that they can see with the ultrasound where they need to go. The uterus needs to be pushed up out of the pelvic cavity. Secondly, ultrasound works best when it has water to bounce off of - hense your urine. I nearly peed myself the last transfer. I hate the whole bs. The first transfer, I was bursting & my doc was one hour late. The second transfer I didn't drink enough b/c I figured I'd be waiting for ever. Boy was I wrong. And then doc had to come back later b/c my bladder wasn't full enough. ARGH. You know, show up full bladder & pee a little if needed. That's what I do. Keep drinking & half empty my overly full bladder. FUN TIMES!

Eveclo, all except for one embie is graded a 3. My first & failed was a 4.
My doctor said a few times already 3 is very good & I have an 8 cell which is perfect. it's all relative. You have a great embryo, don't worry :)


----------



## barbikins

Alright, AFM:

I am going in for my FET on Monday the 17th! Irish be giving me some good luck please!!! Going to transfer two embryo!!!
I've decided NOT to do PIO ever again & my drug protocol just got more complicated. I am already taking Estrace three times a day. I now have to take Progesterone suppository 4 times a day & Oral Progesterone three times a day. Holy fuck. I start P tomorrow. Long with Steroids for 4 days & antibiotic for the FET. And my Aspirin daily. And Folic Acid. And on, And on, and on.


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Alright, AFM:
> 
> I am going in for my FET on Monday the 17th! Irish be giving me some good luck please!!! Going to transfer two embryo!!!
> I've decided NOT to do PIO ever again & my drug protocol just got more complicated. I am already taking Estrace three times a day. I now have to take Progesterone suppository 4 times a day & Oral Progesterone three times a day. Holy fuck. I start P tomorrow. Long with Steroids for 4 days & antibiotic for the FET. And my Aspirin daily. And Folic Acid. And on, And on, and on.

Yay!!! This has come up so quickly how great. So these will be day 3 embryos? I still can't believe how different the protocol can be in different countries. I haven't seen my FS once in this whole thing, the first and last time I do is on transfer day! Aka TOMORROW! And no medication or anything whatsoever, but I assume ill have to start taking the progesterone tomorrow. Wew.


Thanks Barbi for the help on my embryos! I have no idea what it means. That's great news though. Fingers crossed this little one has progressed over night. 

Good luck good luck!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

I'm kind of glad that everywhere is a bit different really. It make me think some of the little details that I stress about a probably not all that important! I know success rates everywhere are likely different, it helps me keep calm to think that so I'll go with it... 

I wish I could help you with the grading on your embies, eveclo, but my clinic doesn't do that. :shrug: But based on what barbi says it sounds great! Best of luck tomorrow!! :happydance: Super excited for you! Let us know how it goes. 

I did the same thing, too Barbi. My clinic does trial transfers when you come in for CD2 monitoring and one time, I was not ready when they called me back so I had to keep drinking. By the time I was ready, my doc was in the middle of real transfers so I had to wait... I thought I was going to pee myself waiting!! That is by far the worst part of the whole thing. Glad you got good news at your lining check today. But holy progesterone!! That does not sound fun to have to take. Did they think your progesterone was too low last transfer? Good luck! 

AFM- Just waiting for AF so I can go in for CD2 monitoring. I've pretty much stopped any bleeding from yesterday so anything from this point forward is AF. I started having off/on cramping this afternoon so I have a feeling she'll come late tonight/early tomorrow. It will stink if I have to go in Saturday AM as I'm supposed to go out of town tomorrow for a St Patrick's Day party on Saturday. But at this point I'm used to AF and monitoring getting in the way of having a normal life...


----------



## eveclo

Hmm, so I rang the embryologist and they said that our embryo is now 9 cells (yesterday it was 8) which isn't great... Only one cell of growth but she said it was good that it was still growing but I can't help but be a little disappointed. Hoping that something magical will happen over night but maybe not :(


----------



## barbikins

LOL @ HTW that's similar to what I went through & why I ended up waiting. I went from this important moment in my life & I should be ooing & aweing to "oh yeah nice embryo....holy F I have to peee!!!!!" and just totally consumed by having to pee.

Yes, both embryo are 3 day transfers! I am crossing fingers they both survive. Well, all three do :) I have an 80-90% survival rate so technically one should not. But who knows right?
During FET I see my RE three times only. Once for CD2/3 baseline, another about 9-10 days later for a lining check & then the transfer. Very easy.


----------



## eveclo

Embryo transfer day! I just got home from the transfer. We got there at 7am, and signed some forms and changed into our gowns. We were led into the transfer room and our FS and a nurse were there. FS explained to us that overnight and today our embryo had become a morula and if we were to to the transfer at 5pm it would be a blastocyst she believes. She said it was looking really good. So fingers crossed! I'm feeling good- had my pretransfer accupuncture yesterday and i have my post transfer accupuncture at 11.30am. 

Feeling on top of the world knowing that the emby can defrost and become something more. Phew. Next time two embryos if this doesn't work! 

Barbi- that's a really good thaw rate. I have a feeling you won't have a problem with them defrosting.


----------



## barbikins

Yay eve!! Wishing you the best. Hope it's a sticky!!!!!
Yes, I should have good thaw rate but with those odds it's very possible they won't all thaw. We will see in two days :)


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Yay eve!! Wishing you the best. Hope it's a sticky!!!!!
> Yes, I should have good thaw rate but with those odds it's very possible they won't all thaw. We will see in two days :)

Can't wait to hear! Bet you're getting excited! I'm so torn whether I should test before hand or not? My official test date / blood test is Thursday 27th March. My guess is that I won't be able to control myself but I only have one first response left! 

Do you test early?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Congrts on being PUPO eveclo!! :wohoo: Sounds like you got a good lookin embaby back home. Hoping it's a sticky one!! The 27th seems so far away! I tested early with my last transfer (5dp6dt) and was so depressed when it was negative that it was hard for me to keep doing meds and staying optimistic. I fully intend to wait to test until the night before my OTD. I don't want to have to get the call and not know what they are going to say.

Barbi- Good luck tomorrow!!! :happydance: Sending sticky thoughts your way! Will they refreeze the 3rd embryo if all 3 survive?? 

AFM- AF made her grand appearance. Went in for CD2 monitoring and started meds yesterday. I'm a little nervous because we are doing the exact same protocol as last cycle and that was a bust. But the biopsies she took at my hysteroscopy are supposed to help with blood flow/lining issues so perhaps this is the magic combination to get me a beautiful lining... Will know a week from tomorrow when I go in for my lining check. Even though I was warned my AF would likely be light this time because of the hysteroscopy it's not as light as the last two have been so I feel a bit better that I'm shedding my lining like I'm supposed to again. I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck as Monday gets closer until I can see how my lining looks. Hope this week flies by for all of us!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Congrts on being PUPO eveclo!! :wohoo: Sounds like you got a good lookin embaby back home. Hoping it's a sticky one!! The 27th seems so far away! I tested early with my last transfer (5dp6dt) and was so depressed when it was negative that it was hard for me to keep doing meds and staying optimistic. I fully intend to wait to test until the night before my OTD. I don't want to have to get the call and not know what they are going to say.
> 
> Barbi- Good luck tomorrow!!! :happydance: Sending sticky thoughts your way! Will they refreeze the 3rd embryo if all 3 survive??
> 
> AFM- AF made her grand appearance. Went in for CD2 monitoring and started meds yesterday. I'm a little nervous because we are doing the exact same protocol as last cycle and that was a bust. But the biopsies she took at my hysteroscopy are supposed to help with blood flow/lining issues so perhaps this is the magic combination to get me a beautiful lining... Will know a week from tomorrow when I go in for my lining check. Even though I was warned my AF would likely be light this time because of the hysteroscopy it's not as light as the last two have been so I feel a bit better that I'm shedding my lining like I'm supposed to again. I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck as Monday gets closer until I can see how my lining looks. Hope this week flies by for all of us!

Heh thanks HTW, I have promised my husband I wouldn't be testing ridiculously early, so maybe only a few days before my OTD. I would rather have time to be prepared of the 'no'. Everyone that I see in my medical team (particularly my acupuncturists) seem to think that because I'm 'healthy' and 'young' we will get pregnant eventually but it's more about dh's sperm and their quality... Which is pretty sh*t to hear. We will just have to keep on keeping on hey? Builds us all as better people, if I want to look at it positively... 

Oh wow!!! Your fet cycle has come around fast! I hope that you get some beautiful news. Just keep positive and think thick lucious lining! Haha. I wouldn't worry too much about having such a light period, usually when they put people on the birth control before a cycle they have a light breakthrough bleed and then go on to have successful babies! 

I bet you are getting excited though! 3rd embryo is a charm ;)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls... I was out for a few days, but checking on your status! :) I came here today to share some information... As many of you know I had a failed IVF and before try the second time, I decided to do some blood work... The nurse draw 22 tubes of blood! I thought I would have no blood left. I did not get the results, but a friend of mine had 2 failed IVF's and her doctor recommended her to test her "NK cells". Her results came back positive, and this is probably the reason why she can't conceive... Below are two links where you all can get information about it and maybe run the test before a new IVF or FET attempt. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html

https://inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=immunology&id=374


The treatment seems to be easy and can be done along with stimulation... Just thought it would be good to share, so the ones who had a previous failed IVF can explore... 

Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

IVF is definitely a numbers game. But it is great that they are optimistic it will work for you eventually. I hope this is THE one that sticks! 

My husband said the same thing this weekend about it making us better people... I said no! it makes us jealous people!! :haha: But in all seriousness you and my hubby are right. Adversity definitely builds character. I am stronger than I ever realized! And YES I am getting so excited for FET 2.1 - 3rd embie will be the charm for sure!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thinking of you Barbi!! Hope your embies are getting nice and cozy now!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> IVF is definitely a numbers game. But it is great that they are optimistic it will work for you eventually. I hope this is THE one that sticks!
> 
> My husband said the same thing this weekend about it making us better people... I said no! it makes us jealous people!! :haha: But in all seriousness you and my hubby are right. Adversity definitely builds character. I am stronger than I ever realized! And YES I am getting so excited for FET 2.1 - 3rd embie will be the charm for sure!

Haha, your husband sounds wise ;) but in all honesty, i do believe that it has build both my husband and I to be more patient and accepting of life's ups and downs. Things have been really bad for us with work situations, and baby etc. but things are starting to look up. On our wedding day, (first of march) it poured and poured the whole morning, and at 12pm the sun came beaming down, dried all of the soil and the sun stayed out all afternoon. It was the most beautiful day we have had in months. So we decided, that this was the change in our bad luck and ever since then, good things have been happening for us. So I hope this can be included. Maybe I'm more positive because of it but I do think it helps! If not this time, next time will work. I know it :)


Will you be on progesterone ? Because I did a natural cycle, my FS said she wasn't going to put me on any support, but changed her mind last minute and said 'we've made it this far- we should just so it' and prescribed me 200mg progesterone which I'm SURE is giving me a dull ache in my uterus region! Such a weird feeling. It's kinda the same as last time but its a different dose of progesterone and its higher so I assume that's why I notice it more this time :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls,

Everything went well yesterday. We thawed two & both survived!
So, we've got one left.

@eve, yes I test early! I'm planning to start this Sunday (so, like 9dpo) and onward. My test date is on March 31st which is the equivalent of being 17dpo. That's just too damn long! How many days post what transfer are you today?

I am having a HARD time thinking it's going to work.
I feel quite Blase!!!!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Everything went well yesterday. We thawed two & both survived!
> So, we've got one left.
> 
> @eve, yes I test early! I'm planning to start this Sunday (so, like 9dpo) and onward. My test date is on March 31st which is the equivalent of being 17dpo. That's just too damn long! How many days post what transfer are you today?
> 
> I am having a HARD time thinking it's going to work.
> I feel quite Blase!!!!

Woohoo! Congratulations that is excellent news! 

I am currently 4dp5dt so 9dpo.. But because my embryo was a morula it was more like a 4 day so probably 8 dpo. I'm not testing until Saturday/Sunday probably which will be 7 or 8 days post transfer. So 12 or 13 dpo. 

I too am having a hard time thinking it has worked... Just feels like it hasn't. I am so nervous I want to test on the weekend but I really don't want to let go of the feeling of maybe being pregnant. Hehe.


----------



## barbikins

@htw, I have the same protocol too as last busted cycle. 
But the issue mostly lies on the embryo so not much can be done there.i wish you so much luck! I hope the procedure helps you get preggo!


----------



## barbikins

@eve, I hear what you're saying. I'm nervous to find out and in a way if you don't test then you live in ignorant bliss. But. I hate not knowing or being pregnant but stressing that I am not. I'm a need to know. Lol
Good luck to us!!!!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> @eve, I hear what you're saying. I'm nervous to find out and in a way if you don't test then you live in ignorant bliss. But. I hate not knowing or being pregnant but stressing that I am not. I'm a need to know. Lol
> Good luck to us!!!!

I'm getting a little anxious! I'm only 4dp5dt (more like 4dt) so only 8 dpo but I want to test! I'm leaving it until Sunday I think ! Can't wait to hear how you go with the testing :) did you say your going to start on Friday?


----------



## barbikins

It's hard to wait eh? It is for me!
I'm going to test on Sunday. That's the plan, anyway.
I have a test that can use whole blood & at 9dpo I should have HCG in my blood if I'm knocked up! I also ordered a bunch of IC tests too pee on :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- It definitely sounds like your wedding day was a turning point. I hope that means your lil embaby is getting nice and cozy right now!! Sending loads of sticky vibes your way. Is your progesterone oral? I'll be taking PIO injections and I am NOT looking forward to it! 

barbikins- Yay for successful thaw and transfer! Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance: :wohoo: Sending loads of sticky vibes your way, too. One of these embies are meant to be your forever baby, I just know it!

I can't wait to see how both of your tests turn out on Sunday! It'll be here FAST!

AFM- I've been busy with life stressors - my grandma fell and broke her pelvis this past weekend and just got released to nursing home for rehab. My hubby is having surgery tomorrow (gallbladder removal). My mother-in-law was just diagnosed with breast cancer yesterday and my father-in-law has a prostate biopsy planned for Friday. So needless to say there's been a lot going on- and as if I needed a reminder, life really is unfair sometimes! The good news among all of this is it's left little time to stress about my lining!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- It definitely sounds like your wedding day was a turning point. I hope that means your lil embaby is getting nice and cozy right now!! Sending loads of sticky vibes your way. Is your progesterone oral? I'll be taking PIO injections and I am NOT looking forward to it!
> 
> barbikins- Yay for successful thaw and transfer! Congrats on being PUPO!! :dance: :wohoo: Sending loads of sticky vibes your way, too. One of these embies are meant to be your forever baby, I just know it!
> 
> I can't wait to see how both of your tests turn out on Sunday! It'll be here FAST!
> 
> AFM- I've been busy with life stressors - my grandma fell and broke her pelvis this past weekend and just got released to nursing home for rehab. My hubby is having surgery tomorrow (gallbladder removal). My mother-in-law was just diagnosed with breast cancer yesterday and my father-in-law has a prostate biopsy planned for Friday. So needless to say there's been a lot going on- and as if I needed a reminder, life really is unfair sometimes! The good news among all of this is it's left little time to stress about my lining!


Not oral- vaginally. Just a little bullet like thing that I put up there before bed and you have to lay down for 30mins after (hence the before bed). Much better than injecting! I hope that it goes ok for you.

So sorry to hear about all of this craziness happening in your life! Focus on yourself & being healthy & happy. Life definitely is very unfair sometimes.


I've been having on & off headaches since Tuesday, and my lower tummy is sooo bloated. I hope this is a good sign! It's hard to be positive and confident though. 

@barbi- how are you feeling? Hope your resting up!


----------



## eveclo

Argh- feeling so deflated and had to post on here because I don't want to tell DH that I'm second guessing this... But my boobs have started to hurt in the same way they always do before AF. Usually they start to hurt a few days before & I'm due on Wednesday. So it's arrived. I think I'm going to see if I start spotting and maybe hold off on that Sunday test. I've started to become a little scared to actually test!


----------



## barbikins

HTW I hope you're right!! I am having a hard time seeing the light :( I wish I were are confident as you! I am prepared to start testing Sunday. Eeep! That's not far from now.
Oh my gosh. That's a lot to deal with. I am so sorry! Is everyone going to be OK? 
You poor thing. Yeah, you definitely will have a lot of distractions. Crap.
Sending you a big virtual hug. xo

@eve, I'm feeling Ok-ish. I'm stressed and irritable. I'm very nervous about this shit. Ugh. I wish I could just move on some how. I'm done with my limbo-life.
Sore boobies are from Progeseterone which is normal. Doesn't mean AF is on her way. It's been 5 days, have you tested? Will you test?


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> HTW I hope you're right!! I am having a hard time seeing the light :( I wish I were are confident as you! I am prepared to start testing Sunday. Eeep! That's not far from now.
> Oh my gosh. That's a lot to deal with. I am so sorry! Is everyone going to be OK?
> You poor thing. Yeah, you definitely will have a lot of distractions. Crap.
> Sending you a big virtual hug. xo
> 
> @eve, I'm feeling Ok-ish. I'm stressed and irritable. I'm very nervous about this shit. Ugh. I wish I could just move on some how. I'm done with my limbo-life.
> Sore boobies are from Progeseterone which is normal. Doesn't mean AF is on her way. It's been 5 days, have you tested? Will you test?

Haven't tested yet.. I'm now 6dp5dt but I am so scared to see a BFN I'd rather just wait. I will test on Sunday. At least then ill be 12/13 dpo and it should be correct by then. Period is due Wednesday according to my usual 33 day cycle / without progesterone. Last time on my fresh cycle Af came fully on 13dpo (9dp3dt) so ill wait it out a little and see how i go. 

I'm glad the progesterone can cause sore boobs- I always get them before AF so it made me feel a little down. I feel your pain! I hope this cycle brings good news for you Barbi! 

Any symptoms as of yet?


----------



## pisces78

Barbs & Eveclo: Congrats girls on being PUPO! :happydance:
Keeping my fx for you both for testing on Sunday! Sending :dust: for sticky beans!

HTW: You poor thing, sending you lots of :hugs: , what alot to be going through, look after yourself and lots of good wishes for your family! It does put things in perspective when you have sick family members.

ATM: Finally the witch showed up 4 days late, so now on day 10, had my first scan and have a 15mm dominant follie growing so now will be testing for O each morning, nurse thinks Sunday or Monday, which hopefully means ET later next week fx! 

Have been abit teary and emotional the last week, :wacko: feeling like I'm in a funk and don't want spend time with friends who 1) don't know I'm going through IVF and 2) all have babies and children!

Had my heavily pregnant sister who also has a 1yo son staying with us, which was nice but also quite confronting when going through infertility treatment. I have decided to see the IVF counsellor to hopefully have a chat about coping strategies, as finding things really tough, I feel bitter and sad, and not the person I was before the TTC and IVF and this is only my 2nd cycle! Sorry, girls if I'm being a downer just needed to vent! 

How do you ladies pick yourselves up? The only thing I can think of is keep busy with work as a distraction and try and focus on the present and not keep thinking about the possible future? Be thankful that I have a wonderful relationship with DH.


----------



## barbikins

@eve, so are you on Progesterone this cycle?
I hear ya - I feel like I'm already out & I'm only 4dp3dt :( LOL

@pisces, I know what you mean. I'm pretty anxious these days & tend to not want to be around people. Especially happy people. They make me want to barf some days LOL And Kids. Just not in the mood. Oh yippee for me I have to be around family with too many kids this Sunday. Kill me.

That must be so hard to have your sister around. You're very strong to be dealing with that. I don't think I could. And counseling is a great thing. I've one on/off through out my IF bullshit. I probably should go again but I am just tired of appointments. This is very hard process & coping mechanisims are great.
I actually find that talking about it - even if it's not nice things I have to say, is great. Gets it off my chest. But to be honest, I haven't found much 'coping'. For the most part last year, I distanced myself from everyone expecting or had babies. And I just kept it that way. I needed to not be around them.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I went MIA ladies - thanks for the big hugs!! Was feeling emotionally and physically exhausted with the week, but hubby's sleeping now so feeling like I can relax again. 

eveclo- I had the vaginal progesterone tablets with my first FET. They were certainly painless, but sooo messy! I got annoyed with them after awhile... I think there's no pleasing me with these meds :haha: Sorry you were feeling down yesterday- this is such a roller coaster journey! But like barbi said, the sore boobs could definitely be from the progesterone! I hope your BFP is right around the corner. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

barbi- Sorry you are feeling so nervous/doubtful. I will be optimistic for you!! :flower: One of those lil embies is getting nice and cozy in it's new home! Have you tested yet? Good luck with your outing on Sunday. I am the last of my regular group of friends to have kids (some are actually have already had 2 since i started ttc) and I've definitely been avoiding them more and more. Hubby and I really need new friends!

pisces- :hugs: That would be so hard to have your sister around while pregnant. My sister is pregnant too and I have a hard time being around her- I can only imagine what it'd be like to have her stay here! I think it's great that your clinic offers counseling. I've definitely considered finding someone to talk to, but like barbi said - I'm so sick of appointments! I haven't figured out a good coping mechanism yet. I get out a good cry in the shower every now and again and just tell myself it'll be ok in the end. And then hunt down some peanut butter m&m's :haha: Sounds like you'll O soon! Maybe we will have our ET on the same day! I go in Monday for my lining check :thumbup:

AFM- Not much news to report. Just poppin pills day and night trying to get my lining right :haha: Sorry, that made me laugh for some reason... overtired probably! I've had some pink tinged CM off and on the last few days and I can assure you it is not from bd-ing! Anyone have any idea what it could be? At first I thought it was from the hysteroscopy last week, but then I figured that it'd probably be dark brown (old blood) if it was? :shrug: It just makes me wonder what my lining is looking like - only 3 sleeps to go.


----------



## eveclo

I just took a test... 7dp5dt. Negative. I'm assuming I'm out... I couldn't help it my brain was going crazy. My husband is really upset and I just feel a little empty. Not sure how to feel. If I don't start spotting I will do another test on Monday or Tuesday. Blood test Thursday so hopefully by then ill be either no or yes :)


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> @eve, so are you on Progesterone this cycle?
> I hear ya - I feel like I'm already out & I'm only 4dp3dt :( LOL
> 
> @pisces, I know what you mean. I'm pretty anxious these days & tend to not want to be around people. Especially happy people. They make me want to barf some days LOL And Kids. Just not in the mood. Oh yippee for me I have to be around family with too many kids this Sunday. Kill me.
> 
> That must be so hard to have your sister around. You're very strong to be dealing with that. I don't think I could. And counseling is a great thing. I've one on/off through out my IF bullshit. I probably should go again but I am just tired of appointments. This is very hard process & coping mechanisims are great.
> I actually find that talking about it - even if it's not nice things I have to say, is great. Gets it off my chest. But to be honest, I haven't found much 'coping'. For the most part last year, I distanced myself from everyone expecting or had babies. And I just kept it that way. I needed to not be around them.


Barbi, Yes i am on progesterone, Just the little bullet like ones. 200MG just before bed at night. 




Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I went MIA ladies - thanks for the big hugs!! Was feeling emotionally and physically exhausted with the week, but hubby's sleeping now so feeling like I can relax again.
> 
> eveclo- I had the vaginal progesterone tablets with my first FET. They were certainly painless, but sooo messy! I got annoyed with them after awhile... I think there's no pleasing me with these meds :haha: Sorry you were feeling down yesterday- this is such a roller coaster journey! But like barbi said, the sore boobs could definitely be from the progesterone! I hope your BFP is right around the corner. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!
> 
> barbi- Sorry you are feeling so nervous/doubtful. I will be optimistic for you!! :flower: One of those lil embies is getting nice and cozy in it's new home! Have you tested yet? Good luck with your outing on Sunday. I am the last of my regular group of friends to have kids (some are actually have already had 2 since i started ttc) and I've definitely been avoiding them more and more. Hubby and I really need new friends!
> 
> pisces- :hugs: That would be so hard to have your sister around while pregnant. My sister is pregnant too and I have a hard time being around her- I can only imagine what it'd be like to have her stay here! I think it's great that your clinic offers counseling. I've definitely considered finding someone to talk to, but like barbi said - I'm so sick of appointments! I haven't figured out a good coping mechanism yet. I get out a good cry in the shower every now and again and just tell myself it'll be ok in the end. And then hunt down some peanut butter m&m's :haha: Sounds like you'll O soon! Maybe we will have our ET on the same day! I go in Monday for my lining check :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- Not much news to report. Just poppin pills day and night trying to get my lining right :haha: Sorry, that made me laugh for some reason... overtired probably! I've had some pink tinged CM off and on the last few days and I can assure you it is not from bd-ing! Anyone have any idea what it could be? At first I thought it was from the hysteroscopy last week, but then I figured that it'd probably be dark brown (old blood) if it was? :shrug: It just makes me wonder what my lining is looking like - only 3 sleeps to go.

I actually don't find them too messy! Usually because i put them in before bed and then wake up and go straight to the toilet so the rest just goes down the loo etc hehe. :)


----------



## pisces78

Eveclo: will still keep my fx, maybe you have a late implanter and those sticks are not always 100%, still have a shot, when is AF normally due? 

HTW: Good to hear you haven't long to get your lining check, how thick does it need to be? Will they give you a ET transfer date when you go in?

Barbs: Yes, this process is really hard, hopefully the counsellor will have some good suggestions. It's was hard to even admit maybe I need to see a counsellor almost like admitting a little defeat that I'm not dealing with this very well! My DH seems way more positive about this process than me, how does your Dh handle the process?

Thanks girls, it is good to hear you thoughts on this makes me feel that what I'm feeling is not unusual. Still waiting for O, nothing today, but will go in for a blood test tomorrow to make sure I haven't missed it over the weekend!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Eveclo: will still keep my fx, maybe you have a late implanter and those sticks are not always 100%, still have a shot, when is AF normally due?
> 
> HTW: Good to hear you haven't long to get your lining check, how thick does it need to be? Will they give you a ET transfer date when you go in?
> 
> Barbs: Yes, this process is really hard, hopefully the counsellor will have some good suggestions. It's was hard to even admit maybe I need to see a counsellor almost like admitting a little defeat that I'm not dealing with this very well! My DH seems way more positive about this process than me, how does your Dh handle the process?
> 
> Thanks girls, it is good to hear you thoughts on this makes me feel that what I'm feeling is not unusual. Still waiting for O, nothing today, but will go in for a blood test tomorrow to make sure I haven't missed it over the weekend!

It's due on Wednesday. I like your theories I might hold onto that. Haha. No spotting this morning... I usually spot before AF and last cycle when I was on progesterone I had AF 10dp3dt. I am on a slightly higher dose of progesterone this time so maybe that's stopping it. Boobies still hurt & that's the same as when AF is coming. We'll see. :) 

I hope O hurries up! My O day was late this month with my FET (probably because I wanted it to hurry up- body always has a way of showin me that it's boss!) can't wait to hear when your FET is! Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day? And one embryo or two?


----------



## barbikins

My DH also handles it so much better than me. 
He was upset that the first IVF didn't work. He thought it would for sure. 
But the day to day I don't seem to see the stress. 
But like me he's worried if it's not going to happen.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- :hugs: Sorry to hear about the BFN. Seeing those stark white tests is so gut wrenching. I hope it's just too early. Good news that you aren't spotting yet. I'm still keeping my fx for you!! As for the progesterone- I had to do it 3 times a day so I think that's why it got to be messy! Once a day wouldn't be so bad like you said. 

pisces- Did you get word on your blood test yet? Are they just checking LH? For lining, they are happy if it's > 7mm but we are trying to get it > 9mm per my request. With my first FET my lining was 7.77mm and so I did some research and while it definitely will work with lining > 7, it seems like some studies showed higher success rates with lining >8-9. :shrug:

Barbi- did you test?? Hoping for good news from you! 

AFM- Lining check tomorrow. I'm getting very nervous to see how things look. I'm not sure how I'll handle bad news again. If this doesn't work, I think we will try a medicated cycle with letrozole... if they can help guarantee we won't miss my o (I've had weird OPKs when doing IUIs which always made me second guess the timing of things!)


----------



## eveclo

Another test this morning (9dp4/5dt) and negative again. Definitely out now but wanting to stop progesterone ASAP so my period comes!!! I will wait until blood test on Thursday though. Our big dilemma is whether to do another FET with 2 embryos, or do another fresh cycle & transfer one or two. It's $2500 for a FET ($2000 after rebates) & $5000/$5500 for ivf fresh cycle. 

Such a hard choice ! Booking DH in at my naturopath to get his opinion on possible herbs he can take. 

Any opinions would be helpful ladies!!!


Hope your lining check goes ok htw 

And barbi- have you tested yet?! I'm living vicariously through you now so I'm excited to hear how it goes!


----------



## pisces78

Eveclo; I'm so sorry to hear this Eveclo :hugs: That is a big decision another fresh or FET when do you have a review appt with the RE to discuss these options with. How many snow babies do you have left? 

HTW: Hope you get good news for your lining check! Grow lining grow! :happydance: Blood test is today to check for LH hormone to detect surge!

Barbikins: Hope your embryos are getting cozy! Will keep my fx!

ATM: Finally + for urine O test but still going in for blood test and my counselling appt today so will report back later.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I was so hopeful for you!!! Why does this have to be such a hard journey :growlmad: Can you call your clinic and ask them to move up your OTD? 

The decision to fresh v frozen cycle would be an easy one for me to make because my costs are much different than yours (~$9,000 + meds for fresh v ~$3,000 + meds for frozen). Even without considering the cost, I'd probably use up my frozen embryos first before doing another fresh cycle just because frozen cycles are much easier on the body. But what a tough decision to make!! There's definitely no right or wrong, just what feels best to you and your hubby.

pisces- Yay for O on your opk. I hope blood test today confirms it. I hope we will be transferring around the same time!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Eveclo; I'm so sorry to hear this Eveclo :hugs: That is a big decision another fresh or FET when do you have a review appt with the RE to discuss these options with. How many snow babies do you have left?
> 
> HTW: Hope you get good news for your lining check! Grow lining grow! :happydance: Blood test is today to check for LH hormone to detect surge!
> 
> Barbikins: Hope your embryos are getting cozy! Will keep my fx!
> 
> ATM: Finally + for urine O test but still going in for blood test and my counselling appt today so will report back later.

We have 2 x 3 day left and 1 x 5 day. Today I'm leaning towards doing a FET... With 2 embryos. If they refuse to transfer two then I will do a fresh. I just can't help but wonder if the other 2 haven't stuck what would make the others from the same batch! I seriously couldn't get any healthier than I am or more relaxed than I was this cycle... Ahh decisions:) 




Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I was so hopeful for you!!! Why does this have to be such a hard journey :growlmad: Can you call your clinic and ask them to move up your OTD?
> 
> The decision to fresh v frozen cycle would be an easy one for me to make because my costs are much different than yours (~$9,000 + meds for fresh v ~$3,000 + meds for frozen). Even without considering the cost, I'd probably use up my frozen embryos first before doing another fresh cycle just because frozen cycles are much easier on the body. But what a tough decision to make!! There's definitely no right or wrong, just what feels best to you and your hubby.
> 
> pisces- Yay for O on your opk. I hope blood test today confirms it. I hope we will be transferring around the same time!

I agree the fets are so much easier. I have really enjoyed this cycle. Feels normal. Or as normal as intervention can be :) but I think I need to focus and remain positive. I am going to fight to have 2 transferred, because I honestly am more scared about it not working for us than having twins plus I don't believe we will have twins if not even one of these can stick in a fresh and frozen cycle! We'll see anyway. I will be speaking to my RE after my blood test on Thursday, although il be in the office so I probably won't be able to ask as much as I would like. I will ask what she suggests we do regarding another FET or fresh but I assume she will say FET but I will make sure it's a 2 embryo FET. 

I still haven't had any spotting and AF is due Wednesday. Usually I spot 4 days roughly before but the progesterone is obviously holding that bad boy back. 


How are you feeling HTW ? Do we have a transfer date set?


----------



## eveclo

Hello ladies, me again... I thought I would just post something that may help the ladies that are doing FET's now & in the future. I had an appointment with my acupuncturist / naturopath this afternoon, and he said to me quite simply, something I should have already know but it just felt so nice to hear from someone that was just listening to all of my issues, he said "You need to remember... Not all embryos are created equal. You have had 5 embryos, growing, developing & then 2 transferred. Every one of those embryos have a completely different genetic make up, and you need to remember that just because these 2 have not worked, that the next 3 are all the same. Focus on yourself & your health & ultimately your baby will come from an embryo, it just has to be 'just right'." 

It was something deep down I knew, but just needed to be told. I need to have faith in those little embryos. It really made me happy to hear him say that, and the way he said it was completely out of the bottom of his heart after hearing me rattle on about our issues. 

My husband has an appointment with him tomorrow so hopefully we can get him started on some herbs:) 

Hope your all well ladies, sorry for the double post but I just thought it was such a perfect thing to hear while doing a FET


----------



## pisces78

Thanks Eveclo! :flower: That's really lovely to hear! I will have to keep that focus as well. Thank you for posting this we all need as much support and positivity as possible with our FET! We need to pick ourselves up, that it can be a different result, we can get a BFP. 

Does that mean your focussing on maybe giving your snow babies another go before fresh IVF? 

The IVF counsellor was really helpful too today, telling me not to focus on the past previous 2 years of trying naturally, that with IVF it wipes the slate clean, you have to start again from scratch. So, one failure is only just that one failure. 

Also, about my greatest fear for the future that I will never be a mum, she told me to not to give weight to that thought yet, that I have so many steps before that, before I should even face that thought. So, I will try not to torture myself with that thought. 

My blood tests confirmed my O so I'm scheduled in for ET this Friday, I doing just the one day 3 embie! "Emma Rose Jr"


----------



## barbikins

Pieces wishing your embie to stick!!! Your ET is on my birthday :)

I am 7dp3dt and bfn. I'm starting to feel dread. Like it didn't work.
I'm already planning like it didn't work :(


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Pieces wishing your embie to stick!!! Your ET is on my birthday :)
> 
> I am 7dp3dt and bfn. I'm starting to feel dread. Like it didn't work.
> I'm already planning like it didn't work :(

Oh barbi love- don't count yourself out. Wait & see. I need to take my own advice but I decided to skip my progesterone last night hoping AF would arrive this morning but nothing... So now I am using a little haha! Just in case ;) 




pisces78 said:


> Thanks Eveclo! :flower: That's really lovely to hear! I will have to keep that focus as well. Thank you for posting this we all need as much support and positivity as possible with our FET! We need to pick ourselves up, that it can be a different result, we can get a BFP.
> 
> Does that mean your focussing on maybe giving your snow babies another go before fresh IVF?
> 
> The IVF counsellor was really helpful too today, telling me not to focus on the past previous 2 years of trying naturally, that with IVF it wipes the slate clean, you have to start again from scratch. So, one failure is only just that one failure.
> 
> Also, about my greatest fear for the future that I will never be a mum, she told me to not to give weight to that thought yet, that I have so many steps before that, before I should even face that thought. So, I will try not to torture myself with that thought.
> 
> My blood tests confirmed my O so I'm scheduled in for ET this Friday, I doing just the one day 3 embie! "Emma Rose Jr"

Yep- i feel like I need to focus on the snow babes! They need a chance. They've worked so hard to be where they are & for me to just dismiss them would be a bit dodgy! Ill probably make up my mind more on Thursday. My naturopath keeps suggesting having a break for a month but I haven't been on any meds bar progesterone so I don't really want to break when I don't have to! ;) I like to just keep it moving as though we were trying naturally month to month, back to back. My only worry is that my transfer date will fall over Easter, and my clinic is ALWAYS closed. So frustrating. But if AF if delayed I'm sure it'll be late anyway. Hehe. 

Yay!! Congratulations. I bet you can't wait for Friday to come. Now, when you say Emma Rose jnr... Does that mean you know the sex? If so- how cool! Good luck! So much luck!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo - I love what your acupuncturist said. I was thinking the same but couldn't put it into words quite as eloquently! It is so true though and that thought is helping me hold on to hope! 

pisces- Yay for O and ET in a few days! That will be here so fast. :happydance: Are you starting progesterone or no meds?

Barbi- :hugs: You are still early!! Give it a few more days before counting yourself out. Sometimes frozen embryos are late implanters so perhaps you are just taking awhile to build up that hcg! Fx!

AFM- I am so relieved to say that my lining was in fact 3 layers today!! :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: My doc walked into the exam room and first thing she said was 'I'm so nervous!' :haha: It was 8.35 by one measurement and 7.something at another measurement - goal is to get it > 9 so I am continuing on the same meds and have another lining check on Saturday. Now on to acupuncture tonight to hopefully plump that lining up a bit more. Soooooo relieved :)


----------



## barbikins

HTW great news in your lining!!!
FX for you:)

I'm having myself a pitty party. What can I say?! But truly I think I'm out. 
You will ALL see I'm right. ;) LOL


----------



## pisces78

Barbs: Sending you lots of :hugs: Will keep my fx for a late implanter, could take awhile for HCG to build up, fx, when is OTD? Hope you look after yourself and have a little time out for your birthday, do you have plans? My bday was a couple of weeks ago and I got a voucher for a day spa and had a 30min facial and body massage which was lovely, good stress reliever.

HTW: Great news with the lining! :happydance: Grow lining grow, GL with your check up on Saturday. No meds at all this cycle not even progesterone au natural! Which makes it very easy!

Eveclo: Yes, getting excited for ET after a month out, ready to try again with our snow baby. No, don't know the sex of our embryo, but DH and I would love a little girl and Emma Rose is our pseudonym for Embryo! So, when talking over the phone at work, so noone overhears us about IVF we can say how is Emma Rose going? Silly I know! Sounds great you will give your snow babies a chance, just like your natropath said each one is an individual with diff genetic makeup and gives you a chance!


----------



## barbikins

bfn today - 11dpo - you know how this all works ladies. chances are now slim.


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbi- :hugs: Most people do get their BFP by now, but a few people are a bit delayed. I'm forever the optimist (at least for everyone but me :haha:) so I'll keep my fingers crossed tight that a line starts showing up on your tests tomorrow!! Perhaps it will be the BEST birthday present of all time!

pisces- No meds sounds good, lucky lady!! :thumbup: Only a few days until ET. Got any plans before you are officially PUPO? I love your embies name. If embie = she, would you name her Emma Rose once she's born? We refer to our embie as Larry or Lonely Larry, but if he actually is a he, I will not be naming him Larry! :dohh:


----------



## barbikins

thanks but the verdict is in with a ....BFN!!!!
so onto next round :(

good luck to all who are still in the running!


----------



## pisces78

Barbs: so, sorry hon, :hugs: , hope you get some answers from your FE about why this has happened asap and there is something new he can try in the protocol for your snowbaby. This journey is so tough...

HTW: Just taking it easy before ET, DH has a meeting tomorrow he can't get out of so I will be going solo to ET, but at least I have gone through the process before and I know what to expect and last time I didn't have my FE as was on a conference so at least this time fx he should be there. 11:15am is my appointment time, not long now. No, if it's a girl I wont name her emma rose, still can't decide on a girls name, though have purchased lots of baby book names, I don't know if this is too presumptuous!

Eveclo: How are you going?


----------



## eveclo

Hello ladies! 

So... I got my period yesterday! Right on time. Haha. I haven't spoken to my RE, because this morning is my blood test. I'm guessing she will call me later to say she's sorry & it's a negative but I already know... Again! Haha. Oh well.


Barbi- so sorry to hear about your negative. & yes- onto the next round! Are you doing another FET? I'm waiting to talk to my dr but I think I will be doing a transfer of two, but then again I'm not sure how lucky we are going to be with that... :( and then a fresh cycle after that as we will only have one embryo left. 

Htw & Picses, transfer day is coming soon! Are you getting excited? Hope it all runs smoothly for you both :) good to hear about your lining HTW as well, what a relief!

My husband went and saw my naturopath for some herbs that can help with sperm. It's a 3 month thing but we want to see how he goes on them. They taste horrible and every time he has to take them/ drink some of the liquid he feels ill :( but all in the name of babies! Hehe


----------



## barbikins

Eve, good luck to you! I've heard great things for sperm the natural medicine way. I'd consider a traditional Chinese medicine doctor. And it's not that expensive. 

Well ladies, I used a mixture of water and blood on a test when I got home and got an instant bfp. I freaked out thinking it was false and dipped a FRER. Positive. Then my third and last pink dye cheapie and BFP! 
I've tried this method in the past but all were bfns. And I've read a lot of posts online of woman getting a positive reading this way as well. So now fingers are crossed hard!!!!!
Im so nervous.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Breaking Dawn

barbikins said:


> Eve, good luck to you! I've heard great things for sperm the natural medicine way. I'd consider a traditional Chinese medicine doctor. And it's not that expensive.
> 
> Well ladies, I used a mixture of water and blood on a test when I got home and got an instant bfp. I freaked out thinking it was false and dipped a FRER. Positive. Then my third and last pink dye cheapie and BFP!
> I've tried this method in the past but all were bfns. And I've read a lot of posts online of woman getting a positive reading this way as well. So now fingers are crossed hard!!!!!
> Im so nervous.

Found you barb:). I was looking for this in our other thread...lol

Definitely positives....if you did only one test in would be more hesitant bit three very different tests is a great positive!!!


----------



## barbikins

I'm mega nervous about it being viable. Ak!!!


----------



## pisces78

Barbs: OMG!!!!! That's is bloody fantastic! 3 x BFPs, sounds good to me! I'm so excited and nervous all at once for you! Are you 12dpo now? We need some + on this thread!!! Could be the best birthday present ever!! I will keep my fx and tx, might just go to show snow babies can be late implantors after all? Are you feeling any symptoms at all? When is OTD?


----------



## pisces78

Hi Eveclo!

We tried chinese herbs 2 x daily and weekly acupuncture for my DH's sperm issues for 3 months. Poor thing hated his horrible herbs as well and made him feel nauseous! At the end of the 3 months we retested his SA and all his sperm parameters improved except morphology unfortunately so went straight to IVF, will keep my fx for your DH, I think it is a good to give it a go, it can't hurt!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Eve, good luck to you! I've heard great things for sperm the natural medicine way. I'd consider a traditional Chinese medicine doctor. And it's not that expensive.
> 
> Well ladies, I used a mixture of water and blood on a test when I got home and got an instant bfp. I freaked out thinking it was false and dipped a FRER. Positive. Then my third and last pink dye cheapie and BFP!
> I've tried this method in the past but all were bfns. And I've read a lot of posts online of woman getting a positive reading this way as well. So now fingers are crossed hard!!!!!
> Im so nervous.

I'm confused - your last post said the verdict was in so I assumed you had a blood test!!!! This is amazing! Soooo happy for you! When is your actual blood test? 

Have you had any bleeding or spotting? 

Yayayayaya!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Eveclo!
> 
> We tried chinese herbs 2 x daily and weekly acupuncture for my DH's sperm issues for 3 months. Poor thing hated his horrible herbs as well and made him feel nauseous! At the end of the 3 months we retested his SA and all his sperm parameters improved except morphology unfortunately so went straight to IVF, will keep my fx for your DH, I think it is a good to give it a go, it can't hurt!

It's definitely worth a try! Our naturopath is a Chinese specialist too he's been doing it for 30 years he's great! Expensive but good.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Barbi- OMG! That's great!!! :happydance: I've never heard of doing that before. So interesting. Have you POAS, too? When's your beta? Fx this is a sticky one!!!

pisces- Bummer your hubby can't make it!! But that is good your doc will be there this time :thumbup: I always feel reassured when I get to see MY doc, not her partner (who is her hubby!) I just like that she knows ME. Good luck!!! Sending sticky vibes your way! I don't think it's presumptuous to buy baby name books. You will get your bundle of joy (and sooner rather than later I hope) so it's good to be prepared :)

eveclo- :hugs: Gosh your AF sure means business! She won't even go into hiding for the progesterone! Will you get to try again right away? Your poor hubby.. but yes! Anything for the sake of a baby!! Is there anything he can add to the drink to mask the taste?

AFM- Nothing new to report. Just chugging along taking my meds hoping my lining is thickening up nicely. 3 more sleeps until I get the (good?) news!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Barbi- OMG! That's great!!! :happydance: I've never heard of doing that before. So interesting. Have you POAS, too? When's your beta? Fx this is a sticky one!!!
> 
> pisces- Bummer your hubby can't make it!! But that is good your doc will be there this time :thumbup: I always feel reassured when I get to see MY doc, not her partner (who is her hubby!) I just like that she knows ME. Good luck!!! Sending sticky vibes your way! I don't think it's presumptuous to buy baby name books. You will get your bundle of joy (and sooner rather than later I hope) so it's good to be prepared :)
> 
> eveclo- :hugs: Gosh your AF sure means business! She won't even go into hiding for the progesterone! Will you get to try again right away? Your poor hubby.. but yes! Anything for the sake of a baby!! Is there anything he can add to the drink to mask the taste?
> 
> AFM- Nothing new to report. Just chugging along taking my meds hoping my lining is thickening up nicely. 3 more sleeps until I get the (good?) news!

Hehe yep! Can't keep away ! At least she didn't make me wait for bad news! Nothing seems to help, he basically has to shot it but will do anything since he watched me with needles for weeks (2x) and then surgery! He will be fine ;) 

Yay excited for you! So 3 days will be transfer day or just another lining check? 

I'm waiting for my doctors call to see what our next step can be!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Good point about your hubby. If that's the worst part he has to go through than it's not so bad. Glad he's being a good spirit about it! Hope your doc will let you transfer two this next time! Let us know what he has to say. 3 days for me will be just another lining check!


----------



## Deepsea

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread since my failed IVF in February and I'm in limbo waiting for my FET. But when I saw Barb's post with a BFP I had to add my CONGRATS!!!!! Its about time! FX this is a sticky bean for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Good point about your hubby. If that's the worst part he has to go through than it's not so bad. Glad he's being a good spirit about it! Hope your doc will let you transfer two this next time! Let us know what he has to say. 3 days for me will be just another lining check!

Ok! Got a very apologetic and sympathetic call from our FS, she's such a sweetheart. Basically, she said it's just a game of luck and we can try straight away if we want to / financially and emotionally are able to. I said "Yep! Let's do it!" so i'm just waiting for O again. I'm CD2, and she's wanting a blood test on CD13, although i don't ovulate until between CD16-CD20. (Such a pain!). So, we'll see how this cycle goes.

I asked about having 2 embryos transferred, and she said that since we have had 2 transfers without success that we are now eligible (the clinic that she works under doesn't allow it) to do it. So she said, "No problem, of course we can transfer 2 if you want to go down that path, I think it's probably the best course of action"

She still maintains we will get pregnant, it's just a matter of perfect embryos and perfect timing. It's got to happen soon though, right?! I'm in my early twenties (And depending on different peoples opinion- yes, maybe we are too young to be 'worrying' about falling pregnant etc) but i should be in the prime of my fertile life! Just so frustrating and i don't understand it at all. In the beginning of this journey, when we found out we had MFI, we thought it could just be solved by his Sperm finally being able to meet my egg and BOOM! baby. Not so much. You ladies all know how i feel! It's more frustrating than anything.

End of rant and i apologise !!! hehe.

Still so excited to hear more news from @Barbi!!! It gives me hope that my embies can still be good even when they are from the same batch! Yay :happy dance: so well deserved


----------



## goldfishy

Oh congrats barbi! How many days post transfer did you get bfp? Hmmm wonder if you're having twins! 

Eveclo - sorry this time didn't work but your fs right - it's a case of finding the perfect embryo. I read somewhere that only 1 in 4 embryos is chromosomally normal. You've had 2 shots now and if you transfer 2 for your next fet, one is likely to stick if not both. Keep faith.

Htw - fingers crossed for you! Hope lining stays strong.


----------



## barbikins

OK girls, I totally regret posting that photo & jumping to conclusions. My tests today re NEGATIVE. 
I had a bad feeling but was ever so hopeful. That's all we can be.
So, I'm probably going to be lurking but not much talking for a while.
I need to step back from all this crazy TTC and not be so absorbed in it for a while.
I wish everyone so much luck xo


----------



## pisces78

:hugs: Barbs , please don't regret the post any of us would have done the same. Those tests can break your heart. Look after yourself Barbs, wishing you and DH peace on whatever the next step of your journey turns out to be.


----------



## eveclo

Sorry to hear Barbi :( onto the next cycle! 

Picses - I hope your ET goes well !!! Thinking of you! 

HTW hope your good too miss !


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this. I has my Embryo transfer yesterday with a different FE, than previously, the previous transfer was fine no blood and made me cough several times to place the catheter through my cervix. This FE did not make me cough to place the catheter When checking the catheter to make sure the embryo was deposited alot of blood and mucus (sorry for tmi) came out of the catheter. The FE did not seem worried and just said that's from your cervix. But after doing alot of research I have found that blood in or on the catheter is a big no no and sign of a difficult transfer which can reduce pregnancy rates. Has anyone experienced this? What did your FE tell you about it? So, as you can see a little stressed out about this experience and scared this has reduced my chances! I guess just have to try and be positive about the next 2ww. 

HTW: GL with lining check today?

Eveclo: will you be cycling straight away with your next cycle?



Thanks!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Glad your doc is a sweetheart - mine is too and it makes this whole process better, I think! Yay for transferring 2 embies this time! :dance: It'll give you a better chance of finding the perfect one!! O will be here before you know it, too! Feel free to rant anytime - we've all needed to get stuff off our chest before! :)

goldfishy- Thanks!! How was your appointment this week??? You never updated the other thread!! Hope things are lookin good in there :thumbup:

Barbi- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. You must be devastated. I so thought this was the one for you. Take all the time you need- and definitely spoil yourself this weekend! You more than deserve it!

pisces- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: How exciting!! When's your OTD?

AFM- Lining check TOMORROW!! The nerves are starting to come back. It certainly can't be thinner than Monday so I guess I should just be at peace with things, right?


----------



## Hatethewait85

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced this. I has my Embryo transfer yesterday with a different FE, than previously, the previous transfer was fine no blood and made me cough several times to place the catheter through my cervix. This FE did not make me cough to place the catheter When checking the catheter to make sure the embryo was deposited alot of blood and mucus (sorry for tmi) came out of the catheter. The FE did not seem worried and just said that's from your cervix. But after doing alot of research I have found that blood in or on the catheter is a big no no and sign of a difficult transfer which can reduce pregnancy rates. Has anyone experienced this? What did your FE tell you about it? So, as you can see a little stressed out about this experience and scared this has reduced my chances! I guess just have to try and be positive about the next 2ww.
> 
> HTW: GL with lining check today?
> 
> Eveclo: will you be cycling straight away with your next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!

We must've posted at the same time as I didn't see this until I was done! 

I've had 1 transfer and never had to cough to get the catheter in. All I had to do was come with a ridiculously full bladder which is supposed to help make sure the catheter is in the right place. I didn't have any bleeding with the transfer either but have heard what you read- that it can be a sign of a difficult transfer. But I don't remember if that was just by other posters or if I read it on a scientific site... either way could you talk to your usual doc and just get her opinion about the bleeding? Did the bleeding continue?? 
I think if bleeding continued long after transfer that would be more concerning. :hugs: Hope it's nothing serious and your lil embie is getting ready to snuggle in for the long haul!


----------



## pisces78

Thanks HtW! Good luck with lining check tomorrow!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced this. I has my Embryo transfer yesterday with a different FE, than previously, the previous transfer was fine no blood and made me cough several times to place the catheter through my cervix. This FE did not make me cough to place the catheter When checking the catheter to make sure the embryo was deposited alot of blood and mucus (sorry for tmi) came out of the catheter. The FE did not seem worried and just said that's from your cervix. But after doing alot of research I have found that blood in or on the catheter is a big no no and sign of a difficult transfer which can reduce pregnancy rates. Has anyone experienced this? What did your FE tell you about it? So, as you can see a little stressed out about this experience and scared this has reduced my chances! I guess just have to try and be positive about the next 2ww.
> 
> HTW: GL with lining check today?
> 
> Eveclo: will you be cycling straight away with your next cycle?
> 
> Hmm, I have never had to cough or have a full bladder... Your right! Just relax and try to be positive. Yes, we will be cycling straight away. D4 now! Just waiting for O and then we will defrost our 2 x 3 day embryos and grow them out to 5 day embryos. Which makes me not so Keen, since our last 3 day embryo grown was only at a morula on day 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Glad your doc is a sweetheart - mine is too and it makes this whole process better, I think! Yay for transferring 2 embies this time! :dance: It'll give you a better chance of finding the perfect one!! O will be here before you know it, too! Feel free to rant anytime - we've all needed to get stuff off our chest before! :)
> 
> goldfishy- Thanks!! How was your appointment this week??? You never updated the other thread!! Hope things are lookin good in there :thumbup:
> 
> Barbi- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. You must be devastated. I so thought this was the one for you. Take all the time you need- and definitely spoil yourself this weekend! You more than deserve it!
> 
> pisces- Congrats on being PUPO!!!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: How exciting!! When's your OTD?
> 
> AFM- Lining check TOMORROW!! The nerves are starting to come back. It certainly can't be thinner than Monday so I guess I should just be at peace with things, right?

Hopefully O doesn't stay away too long ;) 

Yay for lining check! Hope everything goes well, definitely normal to be nervous though. Let us know how you go!


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced this. I has my Embryo transfer yesterday with a different FE, than previously, the previous transfer was fine no blood and made me cough several times to place the catheter through my cervix. This FE did not make me cough to place the catheter When checking the catheter to make sure the embryo was deposited alot of blood and mucus (sorry for tmi) came out of the catheter. The FE did not seem worried and just said that's from your cervix. But after doing alot of research I have found that blood in or on the catheter is a big no no and sign of a difficult transfer which can reduce pregnancy rates. Has anyone experienced this? What did your FE tell you about it? So, as you can see a little stressed out about this experience and scared this has reduced my chances! I guess just have to try and be positive about the next 2ww.
> 
> HTW: GL with lining check today?
> 
> Eveclo: will you be cycling straight away with your next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!

Pisces ! I screwed up my last reply to you, i replied before i ended your quote so it just looks like your question, but i said

Hmm, I have never had to cough or have a full bladder... Your right! Just relax and try to be positive. Yes, we will be cycling straight away. D4 now! Just waiting for O and then we will defrost our 2 x 3 day embryos and grow them out to 5 day embryos. Which makes me not so Keen, since our last 3 day embryo grown was only at a morula on day 5. 




I hope you are doing OK and stress free! Hopefully that embie is nice and comfy now for the long haul. :happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

How have you been feeling pisces? Hope your bean has started getting cozy in his new home now :)

Will you start POAS before you start to go in for blood tests eveclo? I can't remember how it went for you last time?

Still thinking of you Barbi :hugs: Hope your hubby spoiled you for your birthday! And I hope this is the year you get your rainbow baby!

AFM- Lining check was OK yesterday. While the lining wasn't >9, it was >8 which is as good as it's been for these FETs. Not sure what it was for the IUIs and they stopped measuring at my fresh cycle when we realized it was a freeze all. I didn't have my usual fs at the appointment yesterday either, but I trust the doc I did have (I had him a few times during my fresh cycle and he's my docs hubby). We discussed the pros/cons of continuing to try to grow a bigger lining. The main risk being that it will stop responding and actually get WORSE - I had read about that and since that was my biggest fear we decided to start the PIO. I did my first injection this AM and it wasn't too bad but the one tonight was a killer - I think my hubby didn't get it in the 'right' spot.... we are still learning what we are doing :haha: He felt terrible though but I don't fault him one bit. Anyway, transfer is officially scheduled for Friday 4/4! :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> How have you been feeling pisces? Hope your bean has started getting cozy in his new home now :)
> 
> Will you start POAS before you start to go in for blood tests eveclo? I can't remember how it went for you last time?
> 
> Still thinking of you Barbi :hugs: Hope your hubby spoiled you for your birthday! And I hope this is the year you get your rainbow baby!
> 
> AFM- Lining check was OK yesterday. While the lining wasn't >9, it was >8 which is as good as it's been for these FETs. Not sure what it was for the IUIs and they stopped measuring at my fresh cycle when we realized it was a freeze all. I didn't have my usual fs at the appointment yesterday either, but I trust the doc I did have (I had him a few times during my fresh cycle and he's my docs hubby). We discussed the pros/cons of continuing to try to grow a bigger lining. The main risk being that it will stop responding and actually get WORSE - I had read about that and since that was my biggest fear we decided to start the PIO. I did my first injection this AM and it wasn't too bad but the one tonight was a killer - I think my hubby didn't get it in the 'right' spot.... we are still learning what we are doing :haha: He felt terrible though but I don't fault him one bit. Anyway, transfer is officially scheduled for Friday 4/4! :happydance:

Hmm, last cycle I ovulated on CD19/20 which was one of the latest ever! Usually I get positive OPK's on CD15,16 or 17. So ill definitely keep the OPK's up just so I know what's going on :) 

I don't know whether ill want to test early with this cycle, to be completely honest I feel a little crappy about the whole thing. Starting to feel as though it might not ever happen for us... I just can't imagine being any healthier or younger than I am now! So crazy. I just need to stay positive but you ladies all know how hard it is! 

2 embie transfer so hopefully this is the magic trick needed for my body to make them cosy. I would love twins but one is definitely enough! 

We will go for a fresh cycle straight after this one if it doesn't work. :) 

HTW, your pretty close to +9 ! Hopefully you'll get there by ET day. How exciting you have a date! It's so nice to have your embryo back where it belongs. So exciting. I really hope things go perfect for you. I am thinking of you often during this process! Do you think that you will test early with this one? When did you start testing with your previous transfer? 

My doc said she will defrost our 2, 3 day (8 cell) embryos and grow them again to 5 day. (Last time she did this, we only got to morula stage so I might ask if we can wait it out until they hit blast but obviously she knows better than I do :haha: ) if one of these embryos don't make it, or both (omg that would be horrible) we still have one lonely blast we can defrost and use as well. 

Our last FET, our embryo defrosted 100% in tact so fingers crossed these 2 beauties do & at least one sticks around for 9 months / the rest of my life hehe.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hello ladies it's been a while since I posted but always read to see how you are doing. I kinda went Mia after my last fet that ended in another chemical. My fresh also ended in a chemical. So on 4/4 I have another fet..... Hoping for a diff outcome


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- 
Thanks for thinking of me! I need all the positive vibes I can get. I'm not testing until the day before OTD (probably later in the day as my in laws will be here that morning). Last time I tested at 6dp5dt and it was gutt-wrenching to keep on with the meds after I saw the BFN. Since I'm doing PIO this time, I absolutely need to continue to think I'm PUPO if I'm going to keep those up until OTD! :haha:

I sure hope you don't O as late this time! How much longer until your first blood test? 

I know what you mean about feeling like it won't work - I've been there. We just need to find your embie with the perfect :spermy: in there and this time you are doubling your odds of finding it :thumbup: 

I'd love twins, too but now that ship has sailed and I'm kind of sad... but that being said, I'll be happy with 1 lil bambino!

I hope your embies thaw perfectly. I'm VERY nervous my lil embie won't survive the thaw and I am pretty sure I'll be a hot mess if that happens! There's no back-up this time so lil Larry (our embryo) has no choice but to thaw like a champ! 

CJohnson- 
We will have our FET's on the same day!! :dance: I hope we both get our BFP and can be bump buddies :thumbup: Sending lots of good thoughts your way. 

AFM - My tush is quite sore. These PIO shots are no joke. Hubby is getting better though (I think anyway). I keep telling him how I hope we are lucky to continue these for the next 9+ weeks because that would be AWESOME! 4 sleeps to go :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo-
> Thanks for thinking of me! I need all the positive vibes I can get. I'm not testing until the day before OTD (probably later in the day as my in laws will be here that morning). Last time I tested at 6dp5dt and it was gutt-wrenching to keep on with the meds after I saw the BFN. Since I'm doing PIO this time, I absolutely need to continue to think I'm PUPO if I'm going to keep those up until OTD! :haha:
> 
> I sure hope you don't O as late this time! How much longer until your first blood test?
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling like it won't work - I've been there. We just need to find your embie with the perfect :spermy: in there and this time you are doubling your odds of finding it :thumbup:
> 
> I'd love twins, too but now that ship has sailed and I'm kind of sad... but that being said, I'll be happy with 1 lil bambino!
> 
> I hope your embies thaw perfectly. I'm VERY nervous my lil embie won't survive the thaw and I am pretty sure I'll be a hot mess if that happens! There's no back-up this time so lil Larry (our embryo) has no choice but to thaw like a champ!
> 
> CJohnson-
> We will have our FET's on the same day!! :dance: I hope we both get our BFP and can be bump buddies :thumbup: Sending lots of good thoughts your way.
> 
> AFM - My tush is quite sore. These PIO shots are no joke. Hubby is getting better though (I think anyway). I keep telling him how I hope we are lucky to continue these for the next 9+ weeks because that would be AWESOME! 4 sleeps to go :happydance:

Blood test is on the 7th April which will be CD13. I still don't know why she makes me go so early, but i suppose she doesn't want to miss the boat. That's a good idea, waiting until the day before, i too found it hard to want to keep up the progesterone just because i knew i wanted my period to come so i could work out next move out!!

I have faith in you Larry! Make us proud!!!

Do you think you will go for another fresh round if this FET doesn't work (even though it will :winkwink: )

Hope your bum feels better soon, although it may just have to get used to it for a while heh


----------



## pisces78

HTW: Sounds like you have a great lining! That is great that is 8, should give your embie a nice cosy home! :happydance: Great to hear you now have a transfer date only 2 sleeps away! Go Larry Go!

Eveclo: That is great, you have so many frosties, which gives you good variety of options, that you can grow to day 5. I can't remember if I saw you posted about your WTF appt with your FE. Did they say to go FET rather than fresh for your next round? As I remember you not being sure as to which way to go? No, wont be testing early before OTD, I got AF 2 days before last time. So, will wait it out, so I can believe I'm still pregnant even if not, gives me hope!

CJ: :wave: Hiya, GL with ET on Friday, I'm sure you will be 3rd time lucky!

ATM: I'm back to work this week after nearly 3 months off, so lots of work to do, keeping me busy so less focused on the 2ww, this time! OTD is 10 April so not too far away, and if AF stays away before then I know I have a good chance as I'm always on time and AF arrived 2 days before test last time.


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> HTW: Sounds like you have a great lining! That is great that is 8, should give your embie a nice cosy home! :happydance: Great to hear you now have a transfer date only 2 sleeps away! Go Larry Go!
> 
> Eveclo: That is great, you have so many frosties, which gives you good variety of options, that you can grow to day 5. I can't remember if I saw you posted about your WTF appt with your FE. Did they say to go FET rather than fresh for your next round? As I remember you not being sure as to which way to go? No, wont be testing early before OTD, I got AF 2 days before last time. So, will wait it out, so I can believe I'm still pregnant even if not, gives me hope!
> 
> CJ: :wave: Hiya, GL with ET on Friday, I'm sure you will be 3rd time lucky!
> 
> ATM: I'm back to work this week after nearly 3 months off, so lots of work to do, keeping me busy so less focused on the 2ww, this time! OTD is 10 April so not too far away, and if AF stays away before then I know I have a good chance as I'm always on time and AF arrived 2 days before test last time.

We were very lucky to get 4 good quality ones (said to be good but none of stuck yet :( ) well, I spoke to my FS and she basically just said we would be silly not to use them as we have only tried ONE frozen transfer, and it doesn't mean it won't work next time. I know we are just waiting for our perfect one. The only thing that makes me feel better about this cycle is the fact that we are transferring two embryos. I feel as though it mixes it up a little bit from our last transfers. 

We only have one embryo on ice left after this so we will probably do another fresh cycle next month if this ends up being a bfn. :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- That's good that they're checking bloods early- definitely good not to miss things just in case you O earlier than usual. The 7th will be here before you know it! I'm torn on whether to do another fresh cycle of IVF or pursue adoption. I think my hubby is getting tired of IVF stuff but I am having a hard time letting go of having a biological child... I will definitely be doing some soul searching if Larry doesn't stick around! But let's hope that won't be necessary! 

Pisces- Going back to work will deifnitely help keep you distracted! How have you been feeling? I hope AF stays far far away. My OTD is just 4 days after yours - fx we get to be bump buddies!! 

AFM- I've definitely noticed the PIO makes me a bit nauseated in the AM. I also had crazy craving for french fries this afternoon :haha: Starting the doxycycline and prednisone tomorrow. It's getting so close!! Can't wait.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- That's good that they're checking bloods early- definitely good not to miss things just in case you O earlier than usual. The 7th will be here before you know it! I'm torn on whether to do another fresh cycle of IVF or pursue adoption. I think my hubby is getting tired of IVF stuff but I am having a hard time letting go of having a biological child... I will definitely be doing some soul searching if Larry doesn't stick around! But let's hope that won't be necessary!
> 
> Pisces- Going back to work will deifnitely help keep you distracted! How have you been feeling? I hope AF stays far far away. My OTD is just 4 days after yours - fx we get to be bump buddies!!
> 
> AFM- I've definitely noticed the PIO makes me a bit nauseated in the AM. I also had crazy craving for french fries this afternoon :haha: Starting the doxycycline and prednisone tomorrow. It's getting so close!! Can't wait.

This is true - wouldn't want to miss it! Just filled out my consent form - felt weird writing "2" in the How many embryos are we transferring section woohoo!

It's such a hard choice isn't it? My hubby struggles whenever donor sperm gets brought up, he is so against it he just wants to see his and my little creation and he really can't imagine it. I think you will have a biological child HTW. You are so young. I hope this FET is your take home baby. Positive thoughts ey ? :) 

Woohoo you are on the home stretch! I feel like i should be taking some sort of medication through this but i get absolutely nothing! Weird. Maybe i should ask for no progesterone since i have had that both times and it hasn't worked... haha Ahhh man, i have a feeling i will be going for another Freshie next month. That, is terrifying in itself.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yay for 2 embryos!!! One of them is meant to be your forever baby (ies?) I know it. So keep the faith! You could have them check your progesterone after O to make sure it's high enough and then only supplement if it comes back too low? I've changed quite a few things for this ET that if it does work I'll have no clue what it was that did the trick :haha:

I think we will all have our own biologic child(ren)! You and your hubby are young, and while his :spermy: are against you, it's only a matter of time before you find the perfect one! I think it will be so neat to see someone me and my hubby made, someone that's part me and part him learning something new, growing up, becoming a kick-ass person. I just can't give up on hoping for that opportunity. There's no reason we're not getting pregnant so there's no reason we won't this time around. 

My doc mentioned after our last failed ET that she's had 2 other couples like us - young, no explanation for why IVF didn't work and they conceived on the first try with donor eggs/embryos. My heart sank a little when she said that because I have a hard time thinking that's the best answer for me. I know one of the coolest part of being a woman is the ability to carry a baby in utero, but I want to carry MY baby - made by me. And I feel like there are so many helpless babys looking for a forever home already that it's so selfish of me to adopt an egg or an embryo when I could just adopt a baby... but the other part of me thinks adoption is way too hard. How do you tell your kid they were adopted? How involved do you want the birth parents to be? Gah - sorry that got longer than I intended. But yes - it is SO HARD to decide what to do.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Yay for 2 embryos!!! One of them is meant to be your forever baby (ies?) I know it. So keep the faith! You could have them check your progesterone after O to make sure it's high enough and then only supplement if it comes back too low? I've changed quite a few things for this ET that if it does work I'll have no clue what it was that did the trick :haha:
> 
> I think we will all have our own biologic child(ren)! You and your hubby are young, and while his :spermy: are against you, it's only a matter of time before you find the perfect one! I think it will be so neat to see someone me and my hubby made, someone that's part me and part him learning something new, growing up, becoming a kick-ass person. I just can't give up on hoping for that opportunity. There's no reason we're not getting pregnant so there's no reason we won't this time around.
> 
> My doc mentioned after our last failed ET that she's had 2 other couples like us - young, no explanation for why IVF didn't work and they conceived on the first try with donor eggs/embryos. My heart sank a little when she said that because I have a hard time thinking that's the best answer for me. I know one of the coolest part of being a woman is the ability to carry a baby in utero, but I want to carry MY baby - made by me. And I feel like there are so many helpless babys looking for a forever home already that it's so selfish of me to adopt an egg or an embryo when I could just adopt a baby... but the other part of me thinks adoption is way too hard. How do you tell your kid they were adopted? How involved do you want the birth parents to be? Gah - sorry that got longer than I intended. But yes - it is SO HARD to decide what to do.

I was reading somewhere that it is RARELY a sperm issue once the egg is fertilised / growing... so that's a positive? I guess it's more about making sure it's the perfect timing and embryo. 

I think before i ever went down the path of adoption (me, personally) i would be using donor eggs JUST because in Australia the adoption process is roughly 5 years to do so, and usually you get a 3 year old and most of the time they have special needs - which is fine! But, there is something about carrying a baby that is yours most definitely. Are you in the US? What's the adoption process like there?

I hope that you get a baby of your own. After only one and two transfers ( in my case ) i think it is a bit premature for us to be worrying this much, isn't it? I had a bit of a panic attack at work today, although nobody knows what i am going through (they believe it is other issues) i just cried and cried it was so embarrassing! Usually i can hold my own but today i just had enough and i had a horrible dream last night that it just never happened for us which was just heartbreaking. 

I am going to try and be positive though! I can't wait to see how you go with this FET! when is your transfer now?!

Oh, i can imagine why your heart sank when your specialist said this; just keep your head up and let's just not give up together! I know i need to be strong and keep going. Financially it's draining but if i work hard for it, i'll get there. I just know it. :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you and keepin my fx we both get sticky lil beans!!

pisces- how are you feeling? Any promising symptoms? Will you test before the 10th?? 

eveclo- 
Sorry about your mini break down :hugs: I've nearly had a few in the past month. So emotionally draining! I'm glad we can (try) to be strong together!! :) Our time will definitely come and I hope in APRIL! Patience, patience, patience, right?!

5 years to adopt? Crazy train! I'm in the US and average is 1-2 years for newborn adoption and it's crazy expensive (more than IVF). You can adopt from foster care relatively quickly and inexpensively but it is typically older children or those with disabilities. I'm not opposed to having a special needs child but it scares me if I'm being honest. Especially because the adoption process itself is hard. I just don't know if I'm strong enough :nope:

AFM- TOMORROW is the day!!!! I'm getting quite excited, nervous, hopeful. This is it. I will have done everything I could to prepare a great home for Lonely Larry. I hope he finds it nice and cozy so he sticks around for awhile. I'll have acupuncture at 9:30, ET at 11:30, acupuncture at 1:45 and then home to rest. Did you guys do anything after your ET special? I've read to do something that makes you laugh, so I'm going to try to watch part of an episode of the Ellen show- love her! I also heard to eat mac n' cheese afterwards, so I'll be going to Panera in between ET and acu. Just one more sleep.... here we go!


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Sorry, things have been so tough for you both! Keep positive, girls we can do it!! :happydance: 

No wont be testing before OTD don't want to be prematurely disappointed, I want to keep thinking I'm PUPO as long as possible. Last time I got AF 2 days before testing day, so hope the witch stays away! No symptoms maybe a few twinges around the uterus area, but dont know if imagining it!

HTW: :happydance: GL for embryo transfer, looks like you have it all under control, stick larry stick!! I have taken things are little bit more relaxed this cycle. One different things is I have been listening to fertility mediation, which is great, really helps push away the negative thoughts in your head, might be worth a try there are a few on youtube! 

Eveclo: Good to hear you have a plan with 2 embies! Sorry, to hear of your mini-breakdown, I had one of those and ended up seeing the ivf counsellor which was really helpful to put things in perspective, this ride can be so emotional!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Htw- thinking of you today!!! Today is the day we put our babies back in their home!!!! Eek!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls. I've been Mia. I've updated my blog with our new cycle plans. I'm doing a short protocol and doing a fresh cycle. Transferring 2 and hoping for 5 day embryo this time. I am on day 3 Gonal f. Been soooooo tired!

HTW - good luck today!!! FX


----------



## pisces78

Hi Babs: Good to hear from you! That is great you have a new plan and the short protocol, that is great news! As the FE changed your meds at all? It wont be too far away until ET! So, will you try 2 fresh embies this time? How are you feeling about it?


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Hey girls. I've been Mia. I've updated my blog with our new cycle plans. I'm doing a short protocol and doing a fresh cycle. Transferring 2 and hoping for 5 day embryo this time. I am on day 3 Gonal f. Been soooooo tired!
> 
> HTW - good luck today!!! FX

Yay Barbi! So happy to hear this news. I was hoping that's what you and your hubby will decide. It's time to wipe the past clean and start fresh! How exciting. Hope those injections are ok I'm definitely not looking forward to another fresh cycle either! What iu of gonal f are you on? :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

pisces- I'm with you on not testing early. It's too devastating to see the BFN even if it 'might be' too early to see a BFP. I'm rootin for you!!!

eveclo- any signs of impending O? I know it's still early. 

CJ- How'd it go??? Hope you had an excellent ET!! When's your OTD? Mine is 4/14... soooo long to wait. Especially as I had a 6dt. Oh well. I hope it goes fast for both of us!

Barbi- That's great!!! Can't believe you're already 3-days in a fresh cycle :happydance: So excited for you!!! When's your first u/s and bloods? Gosh I hope this is it for you. You deserve this happy ending!

AFM- I'm officially PUPO with the best lil embryo I've ever known. :) My doc said it couldn't have gone any better yesterday! I had the faintest of faint brown spotting after transfer yesterday so I'm not sure what to make of it :shrug: I've also had some cramping which I'd love to take as a good sign... So now we wait and hope for good news on 4/14.


----------



## Cjohnson13

My otd is the 17th, was suppose to be the 18th but I talked them into a day early. But I do have frers ready...... I can't wait that long! Et went well , pupo with 1 5 day blasto. Laying around today just reading books and watching tv.... Now this dreaded 2ww


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> pisces- I'm with you on not testing early. It's too devastating to see the BFN even if it 'might be' too early to see a BFP. I'm rootin for you!!!
> 
> eveclo- any signs of impending O? I know it's still early.
> 
> CJ- How'd it go??? Hope you had an excellent ET!! When's your OTD? Mine is 4/14... soooo long to wait. Especially as I had a 6dt. Oh well. I hope it goes fast for both of us!
> 
> Barbi- That's great!!! Can't believe you're already 3-days in a fresh cycle :happydance: So excited for you!!! When's your first u/s and bloods? Gosh I hope this is it for you. You deserve this happy ending!
> 
> AFM- I'm officially PUPO with the best lil embryo I've ever known. :) My doc said it couldn't have gone any better yesterday! I had the faintest of faint brown spotting after transfer yesterday so I'm not sure what to make of it :shrug: I've also had some cramping which I'd love to take as a good sign... So now we wait and hope for good news on 4/14.

I haven't done any opks yet but I'm starting to get a little more CM when I wipe ( sorry tmi!) but it's getting more ovulation like! So tomorrow first blood test and then acupuncture again... I'm guessing that I will have the transfer on the 16th or 17th so by the time I will be having my transfer- you will know if your PREGNANT!!!! Or almost hehe. Was yours a 5 day? Congratulations I hope this cramping is a good sign! It is, I'm positive about this! 



Cjohnson13 said:


> My otd is the 17th, was suppose to be the 18th but I talked them into a day early. But I do have frers ready...... I can't wait that long! Et went well , pupo with 1 5 day blasto. Laying around today just reading books and watching tv.... Now this dreaded 2ww

Awesome CJ ! Congrats on being PUPO !


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- When do you think you will test? I have no tests at home so I won't even be tempted! I was glad to have the ET on a Friday to have the extra weekend days off to relax after transfer. Last time I went back to work the next day and it was just too stressful!! 

Eveclo- Good luck with bloods tomorrow. Hope it shows O is coming soon! Crazy to think I may be pregnant by the time you have your transfer!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> CJ- When do you think you will test? I have no tests at home so I won't even be tempted! I was glad to have the ET on a Friday to have the extra weekend days off to relax after transfer. Last time I went back to work the next day and it was just too stressful!!
> 
> Eveclo- Good luck with bloods tomorrow. Hope it shows O is coming soon! Crazy to think I may be pregnant by the time you have your transfer!!

You may just be pregnant now :happydance: that's an exciting thought! Just about to leave on the train for the clinic now! Lets get this party started


----------



## Cjohnson13

Idk when I will test maybe Wednesday 5dp5dt I think both times I got my positive around then even though they ended in mc. I was off this weekend too , went to the mall with hd today I'm exhausted and crampy so now it's time to go home and rest again! I stayed in bed for well over 24 hrs so I had to get out some. How are you feeling?


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- I forget how much ahead time is in Australia! :dohh: How were lab results?? Also- crazy that I could be pregnant right.now.! If only this was an instantaneous result kind of thing...

CJ- Wed will be here so fast! :dance: I will live vicariously through you! FX! I did NOT stay in bed for 24 hours. I think I'd go crazy! I rested all day Friday but went to the dog park around noon on Saturday and walked quite a bit. It was a beautiful day and so nice to get out side. My doc just says take it easy the rest of the day but back to usual life the next day... 

AFM- I've been feeling pretty normal. I'm not sure if my head is playing tricks on me but I feel as though there is some lower abdominal cramping off and on today and I took a great 2 hour nap this afternoon! It was amazing. Oh and my bbs are definitely sore- but I can blame the PIO for that. We'll see if I can refrain from buying an HPT until this weekend...


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- I forget how much ahead time is in Australia! :dohh: How were lab results?? Also- crazy that I could be pregnant right.now.! If only this was an instantaneous result kind of thing...
> 
> CJ- Wed will be here so fast! :dance: I will live vicariously through you! FX! I did NOT stay in bed for 24 hours. I think I'd go crazy! I rested all day Friday but went to the dog park around noon on Saturday and walked quite a bit. It was a beautiful day and so nice to get out side. My doc just says take it easy the rest of the day but back to usual life the next day...
> 
> AFM- I've been feeling pretty normal. I'm not sure if my head is playing tricks on me but I feel as though there is some lower abdominal cramping off and on today and I took a great 2 hour nap this afternoon! It was amazing. Oh and my bbs are definitely sore- but I can blame the PIO for that. We'll see if I can refrain from buying an HPT until this weekend...

Still waiting on results :) I'm guessing another blood test on Wednesday. :) 

Was yours a 5 day ? Or 3 day?


----------



## Hatethewait85

6 day transfer actually!


----------



## barbikins

Go girls! Fingers crossed for some bfps!!! 
PIO give pregnancy side effects. Cramping is totally normal too. 


Yes I'm on the same protocol as before but in 300iu of Gonal. I was on 150 for my first ER. I started Orgalutron today & added another stimming drug today. Repronex. 

Yes two embryo transfer. I'm hoping for a blast this time. 

I'll go in for CM on Wesnesday next. I was I. sat and Sun. I could use a break!
I have 29 follies growing thus far. Too soon to know how many we are expecting for ER. This is probably our last ER so I'm crazy nervous and hope I'll get pregnant.


----------



## barbikins

HTw a 6 day transfer is optimistic! How come they waited to day six? That's rare.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> 6 day transfer actually!

Wow!! How great! Is this because it was frozen at 5 days but defrosted into a 6 day? Or froze as a 6 day? Omg you could test soon! :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbi- 29 eggs already!? YIKES! And they aren't worried about OHSS?! You are an egg making machine! ER will be here before you know it!

AFM- I'm not really sure it's better to have a 6-day embryo. It just means it was a slower grower than the 5-day embryos I had so they gave it another day to catch up. I've read conflicting reports on how success compares with a 6-day vs 5-day - some studies say no difference others say 6-day have lower odds of working. Who knows?! :shrug: I did spend some time yesterday reading about a lot of success stories with 6-day FETs so I know it can work. I just have to hope lil Larry is my forever baby. It is crazy to think I could test in a day or two and know but I'm too terrified to test early. I will just live in PUPO bliss for 7 more days!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> barbi- 29 eggs already!? YIKES! And they aren't worried about OHSS?! You are an egg making machine! ER will be here before you know it!
> 
> AFM- I'm not really sure it's better to have a 6-day embryo. It just means it was a slower grower than the 5-day embryos I had so they gave it another day to catch up. I've read conflicting reports on how success compares with a 6-day vs 5-day - some studies say no difference others say 6-day have lower odds of working. Who knows?! :shrug: I did spend some time yesterday reading about a lot of success stories with 6-day FETs so I know it can work. I just have to hope lil Larry is my forever baby. It is crazy to think I could test in a day or two and know but I'm too terrified to test early. I will just live in PUPO bliss for 7 more days!

I have always read great things about 6 day embryos, my doctor also says its good because if they can get to day 6 they're usually pretty darn strong!

Wow! So how many days post transfer are you now? I feel you- I like pretending I could be pregnant. I think with this FET I will just hold out testing until a day or so before OTD. I would rather postpone my heartbreak if that is the case. :) 

Hope you are feeling ok! Any nice symptoms that could be promising?


----------



## eveclo

Another blood test tomorrow (Thursday) which will be CD 15. Hoping o will hurry up but by the sounds of it we have a little while to go now!


----------



## Cjohnson13

So I have no will power and tested 4dp5dt and in the right light at the right angle I might see a line so now at 5dp5dt I know I see a very faint line!!! I still can't be to happy yet as I ha a chemical with my fresh and last fet. But I can hope that little bob will continue to grow!!


----------



## eveclo

Cd 15 today and heading for a bt this morning... I had an almost positive opk and I think it would be positive by lunch so looks like transfer will be sooner rather than later! Yay hopefully bloods say the same ;)


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- That's great!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATS!! I hope this is your sticky lil bean. Do you really have to wait over a week for OTD?! That just seems ridiculous. Did you have any promising symptoms? I'm way too chicken to test...

eveclo- Hoooray for O!! That's much earlier than last time isn't it? You're transferring 2 this time, right? Will you grow them to blasts again? OOOH so exciting!!! 

Barbi- How was your appointment this morning? Are your eggies doing well?

pisces- Have you tested yet???? I'm keeping everything crossed tightly for good news from you!!!

AFM- I'm 5dp6dt today and still afraid to test. I don't have any at home to even tempt me so that is good. I will probably test Sunday (beta is on Mon). I have my nephews 3rd birthday party on Saturday afternoon and I will have a hard time going if I test before that and it's a bfn. I actually don't feel much of anything. I thought I was maybe a little nauseated yesterday but really nothing significant. My bbs aren't even that sore and I thought for sure the PIO would do that. If anything I feel a bit crampy like AF is coming so who knows. Last time AF didn't come until 2 days after stopping the progesterone. At this point I can't change the outcome so I am still preferring the whole ignorance is bliss route.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> CJ- That's great!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATS!! I hope this is your sticky lil bean. Do you really have to wait over a week for OTD?! That just seems ridiculous. Did you have any promising symptoms? I'm way too chicken to test...
> 
> eveclo- Hoooray for O!! That's much earlier than last time isn't it? You're transferring 2 this time, right? Will you grow them to blasts again? OOOH so exciting!!!
> 
> Barbi- How was your appointment this morning? Are your eggies doing well?
> 
> pisces- Have you tested yet???? I'm keeping everything crossed tightly for good news from you!!!
> 
> AFM- I'm 5dp6dt today and still afraid to test. I don't have any at home to even tempt me so that is good. I will probably test Sunday (beta is on Mon). I have my nephews 3rd birthday party on Saturday afternoon and I will have a hard time going if I test before that and it's a bfn. I actually don't feel much of anything. I thought I was maybe a little nauseated yesterday but really nothing significant. My bbs aren't even that sore and I thought for sure the PIO would do that. If anything I feel a bit crampy like AF is coming so who knows. Last time AF didn't come until 2 days after stopping the progesterone. At this point I can't change the outcome so I am still preferring the whole ignorance is bliss route.


Yay I know! Hopefully it is actually o and not a fake positive! We'll see. Last month i got my first positive opk at CD 18 and continued onto day 19 so it was quite late. grateful that it has hurried up alittle this time, maybe its the acupuncture doing something good ? 

Hopefully they will call me today but if they don't call by 3 I will give them a ring to make sure all is good and well. Yes, we have 2 x 3day (8 cell and 10 cell i believe) left and 1 x blast. So we will be defrosting the 2 x 3 day embryos and growing them to day 5. Last time, by day 5 they were only morula, so hopefully they make it to blast this time. We'll see! 

Cramps are good sign ! Don't worry just yet. I hope you get a big positive result on your blood test day! So excited for you.


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's def a bfp! I try to remain hopeful as my last 2 x it went down hill after the first beta. As for signs not many, tmi but loose stools for 2 days and just blah and not wanting to eat much, and cramps but idk if it's cramps from my uterus or tummy. Crossing my fingers for you htw!!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo - What were lab results like? Do we have an ET date yet?? It will be here soooo soon. Fx your embies thaw perfectly and grow into perfect looking blasts. 

CJ- I'm so glad to hear you didn't have many symptoms either. Did you call your clinic and let them know you tested early or will you just wait until your beta next week? That seems so far away!

AFM- 6dp6dt and still holding off on testing. I feel really good about waiting. I sincerely thought I'd be itching to test but it's much less stressful to just sit and wait it out... weirdly enough! 3 more days until I POAS!


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck everyone! We will be transferring on the 17!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

My clinic will still make me wait:(


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo - What were lab results like? Do we have an ET date yet?? It will be here soooo soon. Fx your embies thaw perfectly and grow into perfect looking blasts.
> 
> CJ- I'm so glad to hear you didn't have many symptoms either. Did you call your clinic and let them know you tested early or will you just wait until your beta next week? That seems so far away!
> 
> AFM- 6dp6dt and still holding off on testing. I feel really good about waiting. I sincerely thought I'd be itching to test but it's much less stressful to just sit and wait it out... weirdly enough! 3 more days until I POAS!

Great idea to wait! Whatever helps you pass the time :) did you ever bleed or get af on progesterone ? 

We have a date! Wednesday 16th at 9.15am. So exciting! Can't wait to have my 2 embabies back! Unfortunately, both my husband and I are feeling a bit flat about it all, and knowing we will probably have to do another fresh cycle. On a lighter note, DH's cousin just had her 2nd baby girl today and that has made me feel like this journey is all worth it. I know the end product and I just want it all now! Haha :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## barbikins

Hey girls. I'm going for ER tomorrow at 10:30am!
We counted around 12 follicles yesterday. Hoping more will develops and lots will fertilize nice and healthy!


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Good to hear updates from you all! Congrats to CJ on BFP! Sounds like all is going well with the rest of the girls! Hang in there we will get our BFP soon! 

Had my OTD 2 days ago and BFN, AF showed up on the OTD after spotting for 3 days, so onto the next FET, here we go again! It has not hit me as hard this time, which is good, just have to keep playing the embie lottery! We have 4 embies left and DH also brought up that he would be happy to do another fresh cycle if this batch of embies doesn't work, so that keeps me feeling alot less stressed that this is our last chances with this batch!

So, just hanging out with AF eating dark chocolate and relaxing watching TV!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Eve /Allie congrats on the wt date!!
Barb thing of you today waiting for an update
Htw- still holding out?
Pisces- I'm sorry for the bfn:( I had 1 ivf and 1 fet be chemicals so I know how you feel, my re says very very rarely would a whole batch be bad I'm sure you take home baby is waiting!

Afm (tmi sorry) iv had a stomach bug or something giving me diarrhea for about 4 days I called the clinic to ask if I could take anything and they wanted me to come in for bw. My htc was 31.2 @ 7dp5dt! So I go back tomorrow to see if it doubles...... This is where it went wrong both times so I'm nervous


----------



## barbikins

CJ congrats! I hope it's a viable pregnancy! Good luck :)

Pieces, I'm SO sorry your cycle didn't work out. I glad you still have frosties and DH is willing to do another fresh round. That helps a lot xo

I'm going to start getting my ass I hear now to get ready for my appointment. I'm nervous. Even though I've been through it before and was fine lol


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> CJ congrats! I hope it's a viable pregnancy! Good luck :)
> 
> Pieces, I'm SO sorry your cycle didn't work out. I glad you still have frosties and DH is willing to do another fresh round. That helps a lot xo
> 
> I'm going to start getting my ass I hear now to get ready for my appointment. I'm nervous. Even though I've been through it before and was fine lol

Good luck barb!!! You'll do great. Can't wait to hear how it all goes :)

and HTW, How are you!? It's your official test date tomorrow? (it's sunday here already in Aus). Have you done a test yet?

AFM, not much going on here! Just waiting until Wednesday for my 2 embies to be put back. :)


----------



## barbikins

Eve, I should be having my ET on Thursday. Five day embie. Either way we sill be cycle buddies by one day! Xo
I'm transferring two as well :)

Ear went well, retrieving 15 embies. Update on how many fertilized tomorrow!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Eve, I should be having my ET on Thursday. Five day embie. Either way we sill be cycle buddies by one day! Xo
> I'm transferring two as well :)
> 
> Ear went well, retrieving 15 embies. Update on how many fertilized tomorrow!

Woohoo! We can be 2ww buddies together!!! How exciting.


Wow Barbi! What a great number off eggs! Hopefully they all fertilize and you get some great quality embies :) great idea with the 2 embryos. Are you feeling positive about this cycle? I have everything crossed that everything goes well for you! Please keep us up to date :) x


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Good to hear updates from you all! Congrats to CJ on BFP! Sounds like all is going well with the rest of the girls! Hang in there we will get our BFP soon!
> 
> Had my OTD 2 days ago and BFN, AF showed up on the OTD after spotting for 3 days, so onto the next FET, here we go again! It has not hit me as hard this time, which is good, just have to keep playing the embie lottery! We have 4 embies left and DH also brought up that he would be happy to do another fresh cycle if this batch of embies doesn't work, so that keeps me feeling alot less stressed that this is our last chances with this batch!
> 
> So, just hanging out with AF eating dark chocolate and relaxing watching TV!

Pisces, sorry to hear this :( that's wonderful about your husband being supportive. We are both in the same position at this point! One fresh failed and one frozen failed am i correct? Are you doing another single embryo transfer or are you transferring 2? We are doing out ET on Wednesday and planning on transferring two this time, instead of the previous 1. But, as we all know with IVF things don't always go to plan but hopefully our 2 embies grow well and go to 5 day. :) keep up with the dark chocolate you deserve it hehe xx


----------



## barbikins

Hi Girls,
Well I got my numbers. 7/15 fertilized and 5 are where they should be with a possibility that two might catch up....or not.
I'm seriously disappointed. We had only 5/10 in January and had really thought that having 15 would mean at least...10?! FAK.
I know it only takes one time but we already went through a fresh transfer, 2 FET and all of them bfn. So the only thing we can hope for is that these embryo are rock stars. Because this is our last ER and after they're all gone, that's it. Its just deflating, you know?
I'll be getting a call tomorrow to let me know if we're doing a 3-day transfer or 5. I have a strong feeling it will be 3-day.
Anyhow, I can do nothing more than hope for the very best. I have to figure, if after all this if nothing happens, my chances of pregnancy, period, is small. 
I was excited...and now, I'm just nervous. Argh.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Yay for ET date!! :dance: How exciting!! Are they thawing your embies tomorrow? I've only been on progesterone once - endometrin vaginal tabs with my last FET and I didn't get AF until 2 days after stopping the meds. 

Barbi- 7 embryos is good. :thumbup: Don't count the 2 out yet- perhaps they are late bloomers! I know how upsetting it can be to get the initial fert report - I had 22 eggs collected but only 11 fertilized (with ICSI!) so I felt defeated too. I will keep my FX your rainbow baby(ies) are still growing, growing, growing!! This journey sure sucks sometimes and I really really want you to get your happy ending!

Pisces- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN with your FET. It sounds like you and your hubby have a great attitude about it all though! Dark Chocolate usually makes me feel a wee bit better too :winkwink:

CJ- Hope you are feeling better. How was your second beta? FX for good doubling times!

AFM- Sorry I went MIA for a few days. My MIL had her mastectomy last week and it turns out they punctured her lung so she had another procedure a couple of days ago and is recovering a bit slower than expected. It seems she will be fine but is having an extended hospital stay so we were visiting her the last 2 days. My SIL was here staying with us too so I haven't had a chance to buy a test yet. I'm a bit of a nervous wreck about testing. I actually couldn't help but cry a few times this morning because I am so stressed about it all. I really just can't fathom it working. I mean, why would it?! I've never had a whiff of a BFP in 2.5+ years so it's so unlikely they'll be one this time. I can't even bear to think of what I'll do if (when?) just one line is all I see... Hubby is out running errands and is picking up a test for me. I think I will now just wait until after my PIO shot this evening to test. I'll keep you updated....


----------



## barbikins

HTW, I feel that way too. "Why this time?". It's so hard. This journey sucks so badly and it's hard to deal with constant disappointed cycles. How many dpt are you today??

Nothing I can do about my results. But I can't help but be disappointed. 
These embies have to work or else I'm done trying. And I don't want to have to move on without being a parent to my own child. I'm not even asking for much in this world.

:hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Big ((Hugs)) back at ya, Barbi. 

I'm 9dp6dt. Which I think adds to my fear of testing. A bfn will be just that. There's no maybe its too early optimism. 

This may have been my last ET, too. So I totally get the disappointment of failure. We'll adopt if we don't do anymore IVF cycles, but I can't help but be sad for what I'm missing out on. How do you decide to quit on the joy of pregnancy?! How do I just say, it's ok... I'll never be pregnant?! 

Here's hoping I won't have to think about that. Planning to test in 3-4 hours...


----------



## Cjohnson13

(Hugs htw) I know how you feel and I'm not sure anything I can say would make a diff. I just know how you feel. Barb I'm sure your little embies will grow!! 

Afm my 2nd beta at 9dp5dt was 50....my first was 31.....the re thinks it will be fine because it was a 60% increase and they just hope or a 53% but after the last 2 chemicals idk.....I hate to be hopeful


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Yay for ET date!! :dance: How exciting!! Are they thawing your embies tomorrow? I've only been on progesterone once - endometrin vaginal tabs with my last FET and I didn't get AF until 2 days after stopping the meds.
> 
> 
> Barbi- 7 embryos is good. :thumbup: Don't count the 2 out yet- perhaps they are late bloomers! I know how upsetting it can be to get the initial fert report - I had 22 eggs collected but only 11 fertilized (with ICSI!) so I felt defeated too. I will keep my FX your rainbow baby(ies) are still growing, growing, growing!! This journey sure sucks sometimes and I really really want you to get your happy ending!
> 
> Pisces- :hugs: Sorry about the BFN with your FET. It sounds like you and your hubby have a great attitude about it all though! Dark Chocolate usually makes me feel a wee bit better too :winkwink:
> 
> CJ- Hope you are feeling better. How was your second beta? FX for good doubling times!
> 
> AFM- Sorry I went MIA for a few days. My MIL had her mastectomy last week and it turns out they punctured her lung so she had another procedure a couple of days ago and is recovering a bit slower than expected. It seems she will be fine but is having an extended hospital stay so we were visiting her the last 2 days. My SIL was here staying with us too so I haven't had a chance to buy a test yet. I'm a bit of a nervous wreck about testing. I actually couldn't help but cry a few times this morning because I am so stressed about it all. I really just can't fathom it working. I mean, why would it?! I've never had a whiff of a BFP in 2.5+ years so it's so unlikely they'll be one this time. I can't even bear to think of what I'll do if (when?) just one line is all I see... Hubby is out running errands and is picking up a test for me. I think I will now just wait until after my PIO shot this evening to test. I'll keep you updated....

Yes, I think they will thaw them tomorrow :) I hope they make it past a morula this time, as last time we defrosted one it moved from a 8/9 cell 3 day to a morula on day 5. We are defrosting those last 2 day 3, and then if one arrests we can use our good quality blast (which was just a 'we'll see how it goes' embie when it was growing, and all the good quality were frozen at day 3. And it turned out to be one of our best so that's a good sign !

So sorry to hear about your MIL, I hope she is feeling better... Good luck testing! I hope there's a strong second line there for you! So badly. 



barbikins said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well I got my numbers. 7/15 fertilized and 5 are where they should be with a possibility that two might catch up....or not.
> I'm seriously disappointed. We had only 5/10 in January and had really thought that having 15 would mean at least...10?! FAK.
> I know it only takes one time but we already went through a fresh transfer, 2 FET and all of them bfn. So the only thing we can hope for is that these embryo are rock stars. Because this is our last ER and after they're all gone, that's it. Its just deflating, you know?
> I'll be getting a call tomorrow to let me know if we're doing a 3-day transfer or 5. I have a strong feeling it will be 3-day.
> Anyhow, I can do nothing more than hope for the very best. I have to figure, if after all this if nothing happens, my chances of pregnancy, period, is small.
> I was excited...and now, I'm just nervous. Argh.

I know you must hear this all the time, but it really is quality and not quantity !! As you said, hopefully these are rock stars. My RE says she doesn't like to see any more than 15 eggs anyway, because there quality decreases. So lets keep our fingers crossed that all of these embies keep growing, and in my post above to HTW you can see i had 3 that were really good to freeze on day 3 and transfer one, and we had 3 others that looked crap and they continued to grow them to day 5 to see what would happen and one took the lead and became one of our best quality embryos! I can't remember it's grade but it was a good one! So hopefully you have the same surprise :) good luck ! Keep us updated with them. 


I am a little confused though ladies... And I hope I don't sound stupid... I had a positive OPK on Thursday... Cd 16. So possibly ovulated on Friday Cd 17... And my ET is scheduled for Wednesday. I'm a little confused... Because it will be a 5 day transfer isn't that six days between? Friday being ovulation day (1), Saturday (2), Sunday (3), Monday (4) Tuesday (5) Wednesday (6)??? Does that make sense? I just worry it will be the wrong time to put it back like to late or something? Oh well. I guess we'll see how it goes. Maybe they're giving it the extra day to grow to blast? Because it didn't make it last time. As long as they defrost it on the right day which I assume will be tomorrow?? Maybe today they should... Ah who knows haha


----------



## barbikins

Well I would still have frosties. But DH doesn't want to do fresh cycle again :/

I wish you the best HTW. When is your beta?!
It's such a shitty process. Waiting. And knowing it could be over. 
I think about how if my first IVF worked I'd be in my second trimester :(


----------



## barbikins

Thanks for the encouragement eve!
I'll keep you guys posted xo


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Thanks for the encouragement eve!
> I'll keep you guys posted xo

Although both you & I haven't had success with either fresh / frozen, I know that we are just waiting for the one that is perfect and capable of being our take home baby. It's just a waiting game I suppose! Which is LAME! I would be about 18 weeks if my first worked. Wow that's a kick to the guts! 

Hoping those embryos are growing well! I am eager to hear whether you'll be having a 3dt or 5dt !


----------



## eveclo

HTW! I hope your test has gone ok?!


----------



## pisces78

HTW: Good luck with your testing, keeping my fx and tx for you! Go larry go! :happydance:

Eveclo: Wow, transfer has come up so fast! Only 2 sleeps to go! I will just go for the one embryo transfer, my DH does not want to risk twins at all! 

CJ: Will keep my fx for your betas, good to hear your re think your numbers a good sign! :flower:

Barbs: Hope your embies are growing big and strong to turn into your take home baby! Seems like time has gone so fast that you have already gone through another fresh and looking to ET this week! My DH will also only go 2 fresh, I was lucky he agreed to this as well, as it sure costs alot! 

ATM:Start OPK's this Friday, bcas it easter I can't get in for an early scan so will have it on Tuesday, next week at CD13, I had + OPK last month at CD14, so hopefully will stay the same. If I have +OPK over the easter holiday, will have to go in for a confirmation blood test, so hoping O doesn't happen over easter! Public holidays, makes things so difficult!! :dohh:


----------



## eveclo

I rang the embryologists today just to check on the embies, and apparently they were defrosted today. So, both of the defrosted embryos were originally frozen at 8 cell. Now, one embryo has only 3 cells left & the other only has 5! Geez, speaking of a big blow to the confidence about this cycle! I was already doubting it but now just feeling worse! Last FET, our embryo defrosted 100% in tact, which was awesome! But I guess, that wasn't successful so I just can't imagine how this one would work ! The lady said that the they hope for roughly 50% cells in tact so she thinks the 3/8 one is out, but they're watching it over the next day and a bit. Luckily we have that 5 day frozen but it probably will arrest or something knowing our luck!

But that's my update. Fingers crossed they develop into something great


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> HTW: Good luck with your testing, keeping my fx and tx for you! Go larry go! :happydance:
> 
> Eveclo: Wow, transfer has come up so fast! Only 2 sleeps to go! I will just go for the one embryo transfer, my DH does not want to risk twins at all!
> 
> CJ: Will keep my fx for your betas, good to hear your re think your numbers a good sign! :flower:
> 
> Barbs: Hope your embies are growing big and strong to turn into your take home baby! Seems like time has gone so fast that you have already gone through another fresh and looking to ET this week! My DH will also only go 2 fresh, I was lucky he agreed to this as well, as it sure costs alot!
> 
> ATM:Start OPK's this Friday, bcas it easter I can't get in for an early scan so will have it on Tuesday, next week at CD13, I had + OPK last month at CD14, so hopefully will stay the same. If I have +OPK over the easter holiday, will have to go in for a confirmation blood test, so hoping O doesn't happen over easter! Public holidays, makes things so difficult!! :dohh:

Definitely best to do one if you don't want twins! We would love just one healthy baby, but the risks and having twins to us is much less scary than being faced with possibly never having babies! 

How frustrating about the holidays... When I had my blood test on my fresh cycle everything was closed (christmas) which was painful! 

How many embies do you have frozen?


----------



## barbikins

eveclo, yes there's a few times I could have been pregnant or had that baby. I had a chemical over a year ago...so yep. Lots of what ifs...

piesces - yes the time really did fly when you stim. Don't know why that is. I think a part of it is that you have to go through ER and it makes me a little nervous. There's just so much going on during those days. I find with a FET it doesn't go by as fast. You're just taking P&E and waiting for your transfer date. It's similar to waiting for ovulation to me.

eveclo, I feel what you're saying. We wouldn't have dared to transfer more than one embryo but we're so desensitized now and know it doesn't happen for us so easily so I just want to have a baby...so, increasing my odds, I am OK with!

AFM, waiting for that phone call to find out when we're transferring. I have a feeling with 5 strong embryo, its a 3 day. We did 3 day last time too because we only had 5 embryo. I was really hoping for 5 day transfers so they can see which are the best to transfer and have a hopefully higher chance. FX


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- I hope your levels keep doubling appropriately. Will you do anymore betas? Fx this one sticks around for awhile. 

eveclo- I think you count ovulation as day 0. So your timing sounds right for Wed. I hope your thawed embies get back on track - will you get another update tomorrow? I am glad you have a spare though just in case you need it. ET is almost here!! :happydance:

pisces- Hope your body cooperates and you O at a good time. Holidays do make it hard!! Can't believe you'll be doing another ET soon enough!

barbi- Have you gotten the verdict? Fx for 5-day transfer!! Sending lots of growing vibes to your embabies!

AFM- Stark white hpt last night and BFN on the labs today. :cry: I've been crying off and on since last night. Slept like crap. I hate this. I hate that I am broken and we don't know how to fix it. I have a wtf appointment on 4/17. Not sure if we are going to do another IVF or just give up on a biological child. I guess we will see what the doc says. May pursue NK cell testing but will have to consult another doc for this. I just don't know what to do anymore. This was supposed to be it. This was supposed to be the one that stuck.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> CJ- I hope your levels keep doubling appropriately. Will you do anymore betas? Fx this one sticks around for awhile.
> 
> eveclo- I think you count ovulation as day 0. So your timing sounds right for Wed. I hope your thawed embies get back on track - will you get another update tomorrow? I am glad you have a spare though just in case you need it. ET is almost here!! :happydance:
> 
> pisces- Hope your body cooperates and you O at a good time. Holidays do make it hard!! Can't believe you'll be doing another ET soon enough!
> 
> barbi- Have you gotten the verdict? Fx for 5-day transfer!! Sending lots of growing vibes to your embabies!
> 
> AFM- Stark white hpt last night and BFN on the labs today. :cry: I've been crying off and on since last night. Slept like crap. I hate this. I hate that I am broken and we don't know how to fix it. I have a wtf appointment on 4/17. Not sure if we are going to do another IVF or just give up on a biological child. I guess we will see what the doc says. May pursue NK cell testing but will have to consult another doc for this. I just don't know what to do anymore. This was supposed to be it. This was supposed to be the one that stuck.

Noooooooo :( 
I am so so so sorry to hear this. Please don't feel alone though, I know it's just a matter of time. Definitely have a chat to your doctor. Is NK cell testing the 'killer cells'? I hope you find an answer that helps you make a decision. So many hugs right to you, i have been seriously thinking of you the last few days so you weren't short of any positive vibes my way :( 


Yes. Ill call today for an update but they sound like crappy embryos!! I think we just have really crappy ones, because even our last FET only grew from 8 cells to 9 cells over night and then to a morula. I'm counting on that one blast but none of our other embryos have stuck and they were supposed to be the 'good ones'. We are already planning another fresh :( maybe we can be cycle buddies again HTW? 

Come on future babies, your mummy's / mommy's have had enough of waiting for you!! :) xx


----------



## barbikins

HTW, that breaks my heart. I so dearly know how you're feeling. I'm with you on that. Will you consider a fresh cycle?!

Yes, got the verdict after I had to hunt someone down. I think someone dropped the ball to phone me. I'm going in on Thursday for my ET! 5-day embie. 

I've been searching on Pinterest on IF shit and came across this. So fucking true.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cjohnson13

Oh htw I'm so sorry!! Message me if you want to. talk


----------



## Allie2009

HTW so sorry about the Neg bloods :( Just take some time to think about things. We are unsure about what to do if this FET doesn't work. We are using our last two...so fresh would be all we can do. It was hell on me and everyone around me. I was a total B..lol so bad I didn't want to be around me... 

I have blood work in the AM to see what time we will go in on Thursday. So hoping this one will work for us. Good luck to all hoping the best for us all!!!


----------



## Allie2009

HTW so sorry about the Neg bloods :( Just take some time to think about things. We are unsure about what to do if this FET doesn't work. We are using our last two...so fresh would be all we can do. It was hell on me and everyone around me. I was a total B..lol so bad I didn't want to be around me... 

I have blood work in the AM to see what time we will go in on Thursday. So hoping this one will work for us. Good luck to all hoping the best for us all!!!


----------



## eveclo

Embryologist updates this morning say our 3 cell (frozen at 8 cell) is still a 3 cell. So no growth at all. Our 5 cell (also originally frozen at 8 cell) is now 7 cell, so at least it shows it is growing. It looks as though the 3 cell will probably be not great enough for transfer tomorrow, so please keep me in your thoughts and hope that our 7 cell starts to multiply and grow into a strong embie! We are going to talk to the dr this afternoon about possibly defrosting our 6BB 6 day blastocyst, and transferring that tomorrow. I thought it was a 5 day but apparently it's a 6 day. And I'm pretty sure that grading '6' is hatching. Hmm. Confidence down again today. Feeling sorry for those embryos. Hehe. 

Barbi; love the meme! So true. I was so naive thinking it were to work first go. Human bodies are so weird!


----------



## barbikins

eveclo, I'm rooting for you. What a stressful situation. I agree if your 7 cell doesn't get better, get that embie out of the freezer! A 6-day is fantastic!

things went a bit of a different turn today. unexpected everything.
i got a call this AM to come in for a day 3 transfer instead of Thursday for a day 5.
RE said today that the leading two were growing a head a bit so they wanted to transfer it today. 
And then, the 3 which are left will stay in the incubator & hope to grow all or some to day 5 for freezing. Wow, that makes me so nervous. He doesn't want to risk freezing them & then not growing after thawing. Those three are Grade 3 embryo. The two we transferred today were 2. I am worried now, my embies aren't good. Like smth is not right w/my eggs or smth. He said as of today, he still considers this a tubal issue but if these fail, we have to consider some thing more. 
I had hoped we would have all these FET we could do down the line. And DH wanted this to be the last Retrieval. So you can imagine how I'm really nervous. I went from excited to deflated this week.
And now the wait to hear about those three embryo. Yeah, not stressful at all.
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hatethewait85

Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!

Barbi- That's so great you'll do a 5-day ET!! :dance: Your embies must be doing great!! Will you get another update today? Grow, embies, grow! Also, I love that pic you found on pinterest. So true! Grrrr

Eveclo- Can't believe you go in today? tomorrow? (it's only Tuesday here). It is too bad your one embie didn't survive the thaw real well. I hope if they need to use your blast it thaws perfectly. Would they push your ET back a day then since a 6-day?

AFM- Thanks for the support ladies. I am completely devastated with the results. I'm not sure I'm strong enough for another round of IVF. It's hard to remain positive after all of this. You guys are much braver, stronger than I am and I admire you!! Every time I think I've decided what to do, I get pulled the other direction again. So frustrating. My hubby is the same. I think we are both having a hard time grasping at the fact we may never have a biological child but also ready to move on from the emotional heartache of IVF/lttc. Another thing weighing on my mind is that through this whole process I've had to forgo treatment for a medical condition of mine - the medications used to treat it are contraindicated during pregnancy. So I need to decide how much longer I should risk going without treatment. No easy answer I guess. For now, I'll hold off on deciding anything until meeting with the doc on the 17th. Perhaps it will provide me some clarity.

Regardless, I'm still here rooting you all on!!!! I hope this month is YOUR month. We definitely need some positive and happy news on this thread.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh no Barb! I didn't see the change in plans until after I posted. BIG ((HUGS)). That would be so nerve wracking. It's good that you got the leading embies back in their home sooner rather than later though. I really hope they stick around for awhile. What an f'ing roller coaster this is. My doc mentioned egg quality issue to me too after my first failed FET. My embies weren't great either. I wish there was a way to test this. 

FX for good news with the rest of your embies. Will they call you later today or tomorrow? I know easier said then done, but try to stay relaxed today - watch a funny movie or read a good book. :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

Barb - that's for sure stressful. I'm glad they put the two best in, I think that gives you a good shot. My friend who recently went through a fresh cycle was hoping for a 5dt but the embies weren't great so she put in 2 at 3dt and now is pregnant with twins. There is definitely hope!

hatethewait - I am so sorry. I think that people who haven't gone through this don't understand how powerful the devastation can be. Our fertility psychologist said that in her experience (30 years of IVF), she found that the single most important thing for people was to set an end date...so that you know this won't be your life forever. Only you can know how many IVFs/FETs you're willing to do, though. I know people who stopped after 3, and I know people who got pregnant after 5...it's just so hard.

I'm just plugging along on the birth control pill. Will start stimming in just under 2 weeks. Nothing really happening, so trying to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> eveclo, I'm rooting for you. What a stressful situation. I agree if your 7 cell doesn't get better, get that embie out of the freezer! A 6-day is fantastic!
> 
> things went a bit of a different turn today. unexpected everything.
> i got a call this AM to come in for a day 3 transfer instead of Thursday for a day 5.
> RE said today that the leading two were growing a head a bit so they wanted to transfer it today.
> And then, the 3 which are left will stay in the incubator & hope to grow all or some to day 5 for freezing. Wow, that makes me so nervous. He doesn't want to risk freezing them & then not growing after thawing. Those three are Grade 3 embryo. The two we transferred today were 2. I am worried now, my embies aren't good. Like smth is not right w/my eggs or smth. He said as of today, he still considers this a tubal issue but if these fail, we have to consider some thing more.
> I had hoped we would have all these FET we could do down the line. And DH wanted this to be the last Retrieval. So you can imagine how I'm really nervous. I went from excited to deflated this week.
> And now the wait to hear about those three embryo. Yeah, not stressful at all.

My doctor ended up calling me yesterday, and said that she has decided to defrost my 6 day (yesterday) so it had time to replump (this wasn't her exact word but it was something like that) so I have been hoping all night that it made the freeze and is still in good quality this morning! :( so nervous! We will be transferring both the 7 cell (if it has grown to something more by today, hopefully morula.) and the blast (if it survives). I am assuming I will get a call this morning before I go in if they have all died or arrested. I will be so unhappy if I have just a single embryo transfer but I can't really do much now! ;) 

Barb, so sorry to hear about the sudden change of plans. That must be so stressful for you. I hope that one of those 3 day embryos are your take home baby. You never know with embryos sometimes the crappy ones can end up being really good so just wait it out.. Hopefully you have some great blasts on freeze to use. Also, you have put back 2 fresh good quality grade 2 embryos, fresh first of all has a much higher success rate than frozen ad you've put back two which is more than your previous cycle. So your already winning there so lets just keep our fingers and toes crossed for you. When do you think you will start testing ;) 




Hatethewait85 said:


> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> 
> Barbi- That's so great you'll do a 5-day ET!! :dance: Your embies must be doing great!! Will you get another update today? Grow, embies, grow! Also, I love that pic you found on pinterest. So true! Grrrr
> 
> Eveclo- Can't believe you go in today? tomorrow? (it's only Tuesday here). It is too bad your one embie didn't survive the thaw real well. I hope if they need to use your blast it thaws perfectly. Would they push your ET back a day then since a 6-day?
> 
> AFM- Thanks for the support ladies. I am completely devastated with the results. I'm not sure I'm strong enough for another round of IVF. It's hard to remain positive after all of this. You guys are much braver, stronger than I am and I admire you!! Every time I think I've decided what to do, I get pulled the other direction again. So frustrating. My hubby is the same. I think we are both having a hard time grasping at the fact we may never have a biological child but also ready to move on from the emotional heartache of IVF/lttc. Another thing weighing on my mind is that through this whole process I've had to forgo treatment for a medical condition of mine - the medications used to treat it are contraindicated during pregnancy. So I need to decide how much longer I should risk going without treatment. No easy answer I guess. For now, I'll hold off on deciding anything until meeting with the doc on the 17th. Perhaps it will provide me some clarity.
> 
> Regardless, I'm still here rooting you all on!!!! I hope this month is YOUR month. We definitely need some positive and happy news on this thread.

We defrosted the 6 day yesterday afternoon, as it needs time to regenerate or something... And because the transfer is quite early in the am, it will be back right before its 'ready to go'. So hopefully this is what we need! I'm still really nervous it hasn't made the thaw, but we will see this morning. 

This is such a crappy situation. :( I'm so sorry to hear about your results & I understand how heartbreaking it is. Even if it feels like you and your husband are the only ones in pain (I feel like this soooo often). You should look into your future and think when you are older, are you happy with how much you did? You have given it a really amazing go, and considering your medical condition, you have kind of put this all first! If this is as far as you can go emotionally, physically & spiritually, then you will always know that & nothing can change that. If you have done all you can, then you will be content. I have seen in your sig you are thinking of adoption, would you ever consider possibly adopted embryos? I firstly want to commend you, and all other ladies on here doing this because we are doing the best that we can. And no one can say we didn't try our hardest. 

I hope your appointment goes smoothly, and you have some answers to put your mind at ease. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Allie2009

Hatethewait85 said:


> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> .

I just got the call ET will be Thursday @ 12:30!!:happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

3 chords- That's really good advice on setting an end date. I've been thinking a lot about just that this afternoon. I was reading a lot about multiple failed IVF cycles and finally getting a BFP after 3, 4, 5 and it makes me want to keep going! Definitely enjoy the quiet time while you can- in 2 weeks you'll be so busy! Hooray for the hope of another fresh start!!

eveclo- I really hope everything works out for you to transfer 2 embryos tomorrow/today!! GOOD LUCK!! You bring up a good point and I think I'm afraid if I stop now I'll always wonder what if. I have not thought much about embryo adoption because there's no reason my/hubbys parts aren't working so I'm not sure a new embryo would? Plus I know there are a lot of a babies that need adopting and perhaps I can be a good mom to one of them? I feel less awful now and more optimistic about another round but who knows how many times I'll change my mind :headspin:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Allie2009 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> .
> 
> I just got the call ET will be Thursday @ 12:30!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck! FX!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> 3 chords- That's really good advice on setting an end date. I've been thinking a lot about just that this afternoon. I was reading a lot about multiple failed IVF cycles and finally getting a BFP after 3, 4, 5 and it makes me want to keep going! Definitely enjoy the quiet time while you can- in 2 weeks you'll be so busy! Hooray for the hope of another fresh start!!
> 
> eveclo- I really hope everything works out for you to transfer 2 embryos tomorrow/today!! GOOD LUCK!! You bring up a good point and I think I'm afraid if I stop now I'll always wonder what if. I have not thought much about embryo adoption because there's no reason my/hubbys parts aren't working so I'm not sure a new embryo would? Plus I know there are a lot of a babies that need adopting and perhaps I can be a good mom to one of them? I feel less awful now and more optimistic about another round but who knows how many times I'll change my mind :headspin:

I have kind of set an end date i think. 3 fresh cycles. So we are down to 2 more! This will probably take YEARS! It's a scary thought and I hope it doesn't come to that, but only because in Australia adoption is $30,000+ and also, so much more difficult. :( 

Hehe, you will change your mind often I'm sure. It's a hard choice with so many positives and negatives of each situation. Please look after yourself. 


ET went well today, and bad as well. Our 3 cell had died and our 7 cell was still 7 cell so likely to die. The doctor asked if I still wanted to transfer it but I said no. The embryologist strongly suggested I didn't as he suspected it was dying. Our blast, which was a 6BB, defrosted perfectly into a 6AB. (I have no idea what this is but dr and embryologist were super happy). 

So I have ONE blast on board. Official test date is the 28th. But we'll see. That seems so far away! :) 

Husband is so happy, as he has been wanting to transfer this one the whole time. Our only blast and the one that went from being just 'ok' on day 3 to great on day 6. I'm nervous. But just have I try and stay positive. On the plus side, plan is to transfer 2x 5 day blasts next fresh cycle. Woohoo. Xx


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> .
> 
> I just got the call ET will be Thursday @ 12:30!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Woo! Good luck! How many are you transferring? 3 day or 5 day? :) fingers crossed!


----------



## Allie2009

eveclo said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> .
> 
> I just got the call ET will be Thursday @ 12:30!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woo! Good luck! How many are you transferring? 3 day or 5 day? :) fingers crossed!Click to expand...

We are transfering two. Hoping they both do well in the morning and we can use them both! They are day 5 so hoping it all works out well for us. I have a slight yeast infection, waiting to hear back from the doc on that now. I just dont want it to interfer with transfer.... Has this every happen to any of you guys????


----------



## goldfishy

Hatethewait85 said:


> Allie- Fx this one is successful so you don't have to worry about figuring out next steps! Did you find out when you'll go in on Thursday? GL!
> 
> Barbi- That's so great you'll do a 5-day ET!! :dance: Your embies must be doing great!! Will you get another update today? Grow, embies, grow! Also, I love that pic you found on pinterest. So true! Grrrr
> 
> Eveclo- Can't believe you go in today? tomorrow? (it's only Tuesday here). It is too bad your one embie didn't survive the thaw real well. I hope if they need to use your blast it thaws perfectly. Would they push your ET back a day then since a 6-day?
> 
> AFM- Thanks for the support ladies. I am completely devastated with the results. I'm not sure I'm strong enough for another round of IVF. It's hard to remain positive after all of this. You guys are much braver, stronger than I am and I admire you!! Every time I think I've decided what to do, I get pulled the other direction again. So frustrating. My hubby is the same. I think we are both having a hard time grasping at the fact we may never have a biological child but also ready to move on from the emotional heartache of IVF/lttc. Another thing weighing on my mind is that through this whole process I've had to forgo treatment for a medical condition of mine - the medications used to treat it are contraindicated during pregnancy. So I need to decide how much longer I should risk going without treatment. No easy answer I guess. For now, I'll hold off on deciding anything until meeting with the doc on the 17th. Perhaps it will provide me some clarity.
> 
> Regardless, I'm still here rooting you all on!!!! I hope this month is YOUR month. We definitely need some positive and happy news on this thread.

Oh man I'm so sorry Htw. I was so certain this was it for you and had been thinking about you offline. Its no easy decision and I feel for you, also as you are putting your health at risk. Maybe take some out and enjoy your life with hubby. Hopefully the right path will show itself. God bless x


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- CONGRATS on being PUPO!!! :dance: Your embaby sounds fab and definitely like a rock star! I'm super excited for you to test. I will live vicariously thru you! Adoption should not be so expensive. It definitely scares me to think of the cost and even that isn't a sure thing... although it's more of a sure thing than IVF I guess. 

allie- good luck today!! what did they end up saying about the yeast infection? I had one right before my first attempt at FET 2.0 - they stink! 

barbi- how are you doing? hanging in there? sending sticky, positive thoughts your way!!

pisces- any update?

AFM- I'm so nervous I may puke. Appointment in a few hours to discuss 'next steps'... I'm afraid she'll tell me my reproductive organs are worthless and I should give up now. So scary. Back to nearly crying at the drop of a hat. I did so well yesterday - even felt good about giving IVF another go. This type of pain is torture! I wish nothing but success for each and everyone of you! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Allie2009

HTW, 
Doc called me a pill in to take. Took that yesterday afternoon. Was much better by this morning!! Well things went really good today!!! Both look great. Dr said they were expanded blastocyst...thinking this is a good thing!! Now I just wait 12 DAYS.........:haha: We all know I can't wait that long..LOL Hoping for good news in 12 days


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- CONGRATS on being PUPO!!! :dance: Your embaby sounds fab and definitely like a rock star! I'm super excited for you to test. I will live vicariously thru you! Adoption should not be so expensive. It definitely scares me to think of the cost and even that isn't a sure thing... although it's more of a sure thing than IVF I guess.
> 
> allie- good luck today!! what did they end up saying about the yeast infection? I had one right before my first attempt at FET 2.0 - they stink!
> 
> barbi- how are you doing? hanging in there? sending sticky, positive thoughts your way!!
> 
> pisces- any update?
> 
> AFM- I'm so nervous I may puke. Appointment in a few hours to discuss 'next steps'... I'm afraid she'll tell me my reproductive organs are worthless and I should give up now. So scary. Back to nearly crying at the drop of a hat. I did so well yesterday - even felt good about giving IVF another go. This type of pain is torture! I wish nothing but success for each and everyone of you! Wish me luck!!

It sounds good, but our others were supposedly 'good' too... I've kind of dealt with the fact this will probably be a bfn as our others, but I am looking forward to the next step :) 

Thank you for the well wishes!!! :) 

Ohh you poor thing :( I hope your appointment has gone well! It is sooo torturous isn't it? Horrible times. It's funny though, I'm sure once we have a baby in our arms we won't even remember the hurt and the pain. 

Let us know how your appointment went. 

DH and I asked our dr at the transfer if there was any thing more we could do, she basically just said its luck. We have unfortunately fallen on the wrong side of 40% both times, and she seemed not so worried about it... So we'll see what happens! Just hoping that you get some answers! Xx


----------



## pisces78

HTW: :hugs: sorry to hear your cycle ended in bfn. I hope your doc can give you some further opportunities on what do do next or you and dh have peace in whatever your next option is if you look into adoption.

Eveclo: Congrats on PUPO :happydance: , gee that is a very long wait till OTD, will you hold off on POAS or test early? Hoping your embabies snuggle in nicely! If you had a 7 cell and a 6 day blast does that mean they transfer them at different times in your cycle or both at once?

Barbs and Allie: Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your embabies!

ATM: Had a false positive on my OPK yesterday so had to run into the clinic for a confirmation blood test, which was negative, so another blood test tomorrow, then tuesday with my first scan! So, just waiting on + OPK at the moment. We have 4 snow babies remaining will just go for the one embabie transfer.


----------



## Allie2009

Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure. 

Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> HTW: :hugs: sorry to hear your cycle ended in bfn. I hope your doc can give you some further opportunities on what do do next or you and dh have peace in whatever your next option is if you look into adoption.
> 
> Eveclo: Congrats on PUPO :happydance: , gee that is a very long wait till OTD, will you hold off on POAS or test early? Hoping your embabies snuggle in nicely! If you had a 7 cell and a 6 day blast does that mean they transfer them at different times in your cycle or both at once?
> 
> Barbs and Allie: Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your embabies!
> 
> ATM: Had a false positive on my OPK yesterday so had to run into the clinic for a confirmation blood test, which was negative, so another blood test tomorrow, then tuesday with my first scan! So, just waiting on + OPK at the moment. We have 4 snow babies remaining will just go for the one embabie transfer.

It is, isn't it?! I probably will test early.. Maybe on Anzac Day? At least ill have the day off to be depressed if necessary ;) 

I think that ideally a 7 cell would be transferred on day 3 following ovulation so I didn't want to transfer it in case it got in the way of the other one implanting but yeah... :) 

Great news about your 4 snow babies! I hope they all survive the thaw well for you! 




Allie2009 said:


> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?

I think I will! Only because I will need to stop progestone. I think that on the 25th I will be 10dp6dt so if its not positive by then, then it won't be. So I would stop progesterone to get my period and move onto a fresh cycle. :)


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?

Are you going to test early?


----------



## amazingLife

Allie2009 said:


> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?

Allie how many days post are you ? Testing early??


----------



## amazingLife

eveclo said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?
> 
> Are you going to test early?Click to expand...

When is you beta .good luck


----------



## Allie2009

eveclo said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?
> 
> Are you going to test early?Click to expand...


I'm sure I will I Just want to hold out as long as possible...I'm now 2dp5dt. I didn't use a trigger shot so I couls probably test any day past 4/5. Um just really nervous about doing that. I've read some people test pos 5dp5dt.. the 28th is the dayI go for bloods


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well things are going sooooo slow. .lol still just laying in the bed. Might move around more tomorrow afternoon. Just want ti make sure.
> 
> Eveclo we have the same test date!! Will you test early?
> 
> Are you going to test early?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will I Just want to hold out as long as possible...I'm now 2dp5dt. I didn't use a trigger shot so I couls probably test any day past 4/5. Um just really nervous about doing that. I've read some people test pos 5dp5dt.. the 28th is the dayI go for bloodsClick to expand...

My doc said that FET's can be slower than fresh, to implant. So I am probably going to wait until at least 6 dp 6 dt. Then ill be 12dpo or so! I just don't want to have bad news again I don't know how to deal!


----------



## Hatethewait85

allie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you!

eveclo- How's the wait going? Only 8 days left, huh? But sounds like you'll test in 5? Have you noticed anything promising? Fx for a sticky lil one!!

barbi- how are you doing? I've been checking in on your blog. Sorry to see you only got one :cold: this cycle :hugs: Has your doc said anything to you about why you aren't getting more to freeze? My doc suspects I have an egg quality issue to explain my poor results :cry: Hope you have a good lil bean snugglin in there!!! Keep us updated!

pisces- any sign of O yet? Hope it comes soon!

AFM- Appointment the other day went as well as I expected. The doc suspects I have an egg quality issue given my fertilization rate (only 11 out of 22) and number of blasts (3 out of 11). She said that most of the eggs they got were immature and if we had waited 1-2 more days to retrieve I probably would've ovulated on my own :/ Another reason she thinks quality may be bad is due to the premature inc in my progesterone level when I was stimming. On paper everything looks fabulous and I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now, but I 'failed' the microscope test. Since there's no definitive way to test egg quality she said it's really hard to be certain without doing another cycle. It's possible that my IVF was just done in a 'bad month' which she says can happen. It's also possible that it was the protocol (antagonist) that caused problems. So if we did another round it would be with the long protocol - and that does NOT excite me. She wasn't super optimistic it would work but she also didn't say it would likely fail. In the end she said she really didn't know and she wished she could give me a better estimation of the odds. She did say if another round didn't work, we would need to discuss donor egg, donor embryo or adoption. So hubby and I have been having lots of long chats on what we want to do and we both change our minds a lot. We were also given a name of a reproductive immunologist in the area that we could work with for testing. At this point, we think we will at least proceed with immune testing. If it finds something it will give us a more positive look on another round. If it's all clear, it will make the decision a bit harder. I just worry about giving up on my eggs too soon.... Sorry for the novel. 

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> allie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you!
> 
> eveclo- How's the wait going? Only 8 days left, huh? But sounds like you'll test in 5? Have you noticed anything promising? Fx for a sticky lil one!!
> 
> barbi- how are you doing? I've been checking in on your blog. Sorry to see you only got one :cold: this cycle :hugs: Has your doc said anything to you about why you aren't getting more to freeze? My doc suspects I have an egg quality issue to explain my poor results :cry: Hope you have a good lil bean snugglin in there!!! Keep us updated!
> 
> pisces- any sign of O yet? Hope it comes soon!
> 
> AFM- Appointment the other day went as well as I expected. The doc suspects I have an egg quality issue given my fertilization rate (only 11 out of 22) and number of blasts (3 out of 11). She said that most of the eggs they got were immature and if we had waited 1-2 more days to retrieve I probably would've ovulated on my own :/ Another reason she thinks quality may be bad is due to the premature inc in my progesterone level when I was stimming. On paper everything looks fabulous and I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now, but I 'failed' the microscope test. Since there's no definitive way to test egg quality she said it's really hard to be certain without doing another cycle. It's possible that my IVF was just done in a 'bad month' which she says can happen. It's also possible that it was the protocol (antagonist) that caused problems. So if we did another round it would be with the long protocol - and that does NOT excite me. She wasn't super optimistic it would work but she also didn't say it would likely fail. In the end she said she really didn't know and she wished she could give me a better estimation of the odds. She did say if another round didn't work, we would need to discuss donor egg, donor embryo or adoption. So hubby and I have been having lots of long chats on what we want to do and we both change our minds a lot. We were also given a name of a reproductive immunologist in the area that we could work with for testing. At this point, we think we will at least proceed with immune testing. If it finds something it will give us a more positive look on another round. If it's all clear, it will make the decision a bit harder. I just worry about giving up on my eggs too soon.... Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Hope you are all well :flower:

HTW! So good to have an update from you. It sounds like your appointment has kind of left you up in the air & I suppose ultimately it is all on you and your husband now! Which isn't fun. I always like to be told, 'this is what has to be done'. :( I hope that you find your path. 

You are so young, how are your eggs not great quality? Did she suggest possibly genetic testing on your next cycle? :( have you taken royal jelly before? Apparently that's meant to be the bees knees when it comes to upping egg quality? 

As for me, I did a sneaky test this morning because I'm clearly crazy & stupid, but as I expected BFN. 5dp6dt. Sooo disappointed, had a little cry before (one of the first cries in this whole experience surprisingly), and DH just tried to reassure me that next cycle we will be transferring two blasts hopefully and maybe it's just a shi**y batch. I am also shocked, as are you HTW, that two healthy young people such as my husband and myself (and you and your DH) are unable to have babies! Especially since our infertility issue is my husbands low sperm count, and there was supposedly nothing 'wrong' with me... I am astounded that this hasn't worked after 3 transfers! I guess the only thing you can do is pick your head up and keep on keeping on. :) I won't test until Friday again, and if it is negative then I will probably stop progesterone so I can get AF and hopefully begin a freshie. Hopefully with better luck that the last :)


----------



## Allie2009

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> allie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you!
> 
> eveclo- How's the wait going? Only 8 days left, huh? But sounds like you'll test in 5? Have you noticed anything promising? Fx for a sticky lil one!!
> 
> barbi- how are you doing? I've been checking in on your blog. Sorry to see you only got one :cold: this cycle :hugs: Has your doc said anything to you about why you aren't getting more to freeze? My doc suspects I have an egg quality issue to explain my poor results :cry: Hope you have a good lil bean snugglin in there!!! Keep us updated!
> 
> pisces- any sign of O yet? Hope it comes soon!
> 
> AFM- Appointment the other day went as well as I expected. The doc suspects I have an egg quality issue given my fertilization rate (only 11 out of 22) and number of blasts (3 out of 11). She said that most of the eggs they got were immature and if we had waited 1-2 more days to retrieve I probably would've ovulated on my own :/ Another reason she thinks quality may be bad is due to the premature inc in my progesterone level when I was stimming. On paper everything looks fabulous and I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now, but I 'failed' the microscope test. Since there's no definitive way to test egg quality she said it's really hard to be certain without doing another cycle. It's possible that my IVF was just done in a 'bad month' which she says can happen. It's also possible that it was the protocol (antagonist) that caused problems. So if we did another round it would be with the long protocol - and that does NOT excite me. She wasn't super optimistic it would work but she also didn't say it would likely fail. In the end she said she really didn't know and she wished she could give me a better estimation of the odds. She did say if another round didn't work, we would need to discuss donor egg, donor embryo or adoption. So hubby and I have been having lots of long chats on what we want to do and we both change our minds a lot. We were also given a name of a reproductive immunologist in the area that we could work with for testing. At this point, we think we will at least proceed with immune testing. If it finds something it will give us a more positive look on another round. If it's all clear, it will make the decision a bit harder. I just worry about giving up on my eggs too soon.... Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Hope you are all well :flower:
> 
> HTW! So good to have an update from you. It sounds like your appointment has kind of left you up in the air & I suppose ultimately it is all on you and your husband now! Which isn't fun. I always like to be told, 'this is what has to be done'. :( I hope that you find your path.
> 
> You are so young, how are your eggs not great quality? Did she suggest possibly genetic testing on your next cycle? :( have you taken royal jelly before? Apparently that's meant to be the bees knees when it comes to upping egg quality?
> 
> As for me, I did a sneaky test this morning because I'm clearly crazy & stupid, but as I expected BFN. 5dp6dt. Sooo disappointed, had a little cry before (one of the first cries in this whole experience surprisingly), and DH just tried to reassure me that next cycle we will be transferring two blasts hopefully and maybe it's just a shi**y batch. I am also shocked, as are you HTW, that two healthy young people such as my husband and myself (and you and your DH) are unable to have babies! Especially since our infertility issue is my husbands low sperm count, and there was supposedly nothing 'wrong' with me... I am astounded that this hasn't worked after 3 transfers! I guess the only thing you can do is pick your head up and keep on keeping on. :) I won't test until Friday again, and if it is negative then I will probably stop progesterone so I can get AF and hopefully begin a freshie. Hopefully with better luck that the last :)Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure its just to soon hun...have you had any symptoms? 

I picked up a few test today, but going to wait until wed to test. I've been feeling really full all the time. Also have been having some cramps and had a headache today.


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> allie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you!
> 
> eveclo- How's the wait going? Only 8 days left, huh? But sounds like you'll test in 5? Have you noticed anything promising? Fx for a sticky lil one!!
> 
> barbi- how are you doing? I've been checking in on your blog. Sorry to see you only got one :cold: this cycle :hugs: Has your doc said anything to you about why you aren't getting more to freeze? My doc suspects I have an egg quality issue to explain my poor results :cry: Hope you have a good lil bean snugglin in there!!! Keep us updated!
> 
> pisces- any sign of O yet? Hope it comes soon!
> 
> AFM- Appointment the other day went as well as I expected. The doc suspects I have an egg quality issue given my fertilization rate (only 11 out of 22) and number of blasts (3 out of 11). She said that most of the eggs they got were immature and if we had waited 1-2 more days to retrieve I probably would've ovulated on my own :/ Another reason she thinks quality may be bad is due to the premature inc in my progesterone level when I was stimming. On paper everything looks fabulous and I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now, but I 'failed' the microscope test. Since there's no definitive way to test egg quality she said it's really hard to be certain without doing another cycle. It's possible that my IVF was just done in a 'bad month' which she says can happen. It's also possible that it was the protocol (antagonist) that caused problems. So if we did another round it would be with the long protocol - and that does NOT excite me. She wasn't super optimistic it would work but she also didn't say it would likely fail. In the end she said she really didn't know and she wished she could give me a better estimation of the odds. She did say if another round didn't work, we would need to discuss donor egg, donor embryo or adoption. So hubby and I have been having lots of long chats on what we want to do and we both change our minds a lot. We were also given a name of a reproductive immunologist in the area that we could work with for testing. At this point, we think we will at least proceed with immune testing. If it finds something it will give us a more positive look on another round. If it's all clear, it will make the decision a bit harder. I just worry about giving up on my eggs too soon.... Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Hope you are all well :flower:
> 
> HTW! So good to have an update from you. It sounds like your appointment has kind of left you up in the air & I suppose ultimately it is all on you and your husband now! Which isn't fun. I always like to be told, 'this is what has to be done'. :( I hope that you find your path.
> 
> You are so young, how are your eggs not great quality? Did she suggest possibly genetic testing on your next cycle? :( have you taken royal jelly before? Apparently that's meant to be the bees knees when it comes to upping egg quality?
> 
> As for me, I did a sneaky test this morning because I'm clearly crazy & stupid, but as I expected BFN. 5dp6dt. Sooo disappointed, had a little cry before (one of the first cries in this whole experience surprisingly), and DH just tried to reassure me that next cycle we will be transferring two blasts hopefully and maybe it's just a shi**y batch. I am also shocked, as are you HTW, that two healthy young people such as my husband and myself (and you and your DH) are unable to have babies! Especially since our infertility issue is my husbands low sperm count, and there was supposedly nothing 'wrong' with me... I am astounded that this hasn't worked after 3 transfers! I guess the only thing you can do is pick your head up and keep on keeping on. :) I won't test until Friday again, and if it is negative then I will probably stop progesterone so I can get AF and hopefully begin a freshie. Hopefully with better luck that the last :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sure its just to soon hun...have you had any symptoms?
> 
> I picked up a few test today, but going to wait until wed to test. I've been feeling really full all the time. Also have been having some cramps and had a headache today.Click to expand...

I feel super full and have been having a few cramps, but obviously it's just the progesterone giving me grief!! I hope you get your BFP on Wednesday!


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls, good to hear the updates!

HTW: So, frustrating never having any clear answers isn't it! At least you have options that you and DH can consider, to move forward with whatever option you decide on. Sending lots of :hugs: your way!

Eveclo: Sorry, to hear about BFN, but maybe too early still? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is a late implanter! 

Barbs: Congrats on early BFP, will keep my fingers crossed it's a sticky bean! 

Allie: Keeping my fx and tx it's a sticky bean!

ATM: Had my + OPK today, confirmed by blood test which is great, so ET is on Saturday and DH will be able to attend this time, which is great. 

We had my DH cousins wedding on Sat, and was really hoping to have a night away from focussing on babies and stressing about IVF and of course I have the pregnant woman and another woman with a 11 month old baby on our table at the reception. :dohh: To make things worst my DH got really upset with all the wedding speeches with the father of the bride talking about expecting granchildren and the bride saying she can't wait to be the mother of her husbands children, with us thinking if only it was that easy!! It was really hard to see DH so upset as I have always been the basket case and he has been the strong one. I didn't realise how much this IVF thing is really affecting him. I hope we can get through this pathway together.


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls, good to hear the updates!
> 
> HTW: So, frustrating never having any clear answers isn't it! At least you have options that you and DH can consider, to move forward with whatever option you decide on. Sending lots of :hugs: your way!
> 
> Eveclo: Sorry, to hear about BFN, but maybe too early still? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is a late implanter!
> 
> Barbs: Congrats on early BFP, will keep my fingers crossed it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Allie: Keeping my fx and tx it's a sticky bean!
> 
> ATM: Had my + OPK today, confirmed by blood test which is great, so ET is on Saturday and DH will be able to attend this time, which is great.
> 
> We had my DH cousins wedding on Sat, and was really hoping to have a night away from focussing on babies and stressing about IVF and of course I have the pregnant woman and another woman with a 11 month old baby on our table at the reception. :dohh: To make things worst my DH got really upset with all the wedding speeches with the father of the bride talking about expecting granchildren and the bride saying she can't wait to be the mother of her husbands children, with us thinking if only it was that easy!! It was really hard to see DH so upset as I have always been the basket case and he has been the strong one. I didn't realise how much this IVF thing is really affecting him. I hope we can get through this pathway together.

That's such a sad story :( it is so heartbreaking. My husbands sister, is getting married at the end of the year and has expressed that her and her fiancé will most likely want to start trying but have been a bit worried about how we would feel about it. It makes me sad that people worry about us that much but I don't want any ones life to be on hold for us. Ah well, we will get there eventually! 



Barbi- Congratulations on your BFP! This makes me SO happy. I hope this embie is sticky!


----------



## barbikins

Hatethewait85 said:


> allie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance: Hope the rest of the 2ww flies by for you!
> 
> eveclo- How's the wait going? Only 8 days left, huh? But sounds like you'll test in 5? Have you noticed anything promising? Fx for a sticky lil one!!
> 
> barbi- how are you doing? I've been checking in on your blog. Sorry to see you only got one :cold: this cycle :hugs: Has your doc said anything to you about why you aren't getting more to freeze? My doc suspects I have an egg quality issue to explain my poor results :cry: Hope you have a good lil bean snugglin in there!!! Keep us updated!
> 
> pisces- any sign of O yet? Hope it comes soon!
> 
> AFM- Appointment the other day went as well as I expected. The doc suspects I have an egg quality issue given my fertilization rate (only 11 out of 22) and number of blasts (3 out of 11). She said that most of the eggs they got were immature and if we had waited 1-2 more days to retrieve I probably would've ovulated on my own :/ Another reason she thinks quality may be bad is due to the premature inc in my progesterone level when I was stimming. On paper everything looks fabulous and I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now, but I 'failed' the microscope test. Since there's no definitive way to test egg quality she said it's really hard to be certain without doing another cycle. It's possible that my IVF was just done in a 'bad month' which she says can happen. It's also possible that it was the protocol (antagonist) that caused problems. So if we did another round it would be with the long protocol - and that does NOT excite me. She wasn't super optimistic it would work but she also didn't say it would likely fail. In the end she said she really didn't know and she wished she could give me a better estimation of the odds. She did say if another round didn't work, we would need to discuss donor egg, donor embryo or adoption. So hubby and I have been having lots of long chats on what we want to do and we both change our minds a lot. We were also given a name of a reproductive immunologist in the area that we could work with for testing. At this point, we think we will at least proceed with immune testing. If it finds something it will give us a more positive look on another round. If it's all clear, it will make the decision a bit harder. I just worry about giving up on my eggs too soon.... Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Hope you are all well :flower:

HTW, that's a lot to swallow. I really hope you can get pregnant on your own but there are options, as long as you're comfortable with donor. How do you feel about a donor egg or embryo?
Did you ever do an ovarian reserve test? 
I didn't fertilize a lot either and one made it to blast this time...well I suppose two or maybe three given I'm pregnant now. But, point is I wonder if I have a bit of an egg quality issue as well. My ovarian reserves were excellent however, you can't really know how good your eggs are until you see what they do fertilized.
I hope you guys figure it out soon, love. Keep us posted xo


----------



## barbikins

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls, good to hear the updates!
> 
> HTW: So, frustrating never having any clear answers isn't it! At least you have options that you and DH can consider, to move forward with whatever option you decide on. Sending lots of :hugs: your way!
> 
> Eveclo: Sorry, to hear about BFN, but maybe too early still? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is a late implanter!
> 
> Barbs: Congrats on early BFP, will keep my fingers crossed it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Allie: Keeping my fx and tx it's a sticky bean!
> 
> ATM: Had my + OPK today, confirmed by blood test which is great, so ET is on Saturday and DH will be able to attend this time, which is great.
> 
> We had my DH cousins wedding on Sat, and was really hoping to have a night away from focussing on babies and stressing about IVF and of course I have the pregnant woman and another woman with a 11 month old baby on our table at the reception. :dohh: To make things worst my DH got really upset with all the wedding speeches with the father of the bride talking about expecting granchildren and the bride saying she can't wait to be the mother of her husbands children, with us thinking if only it was that easy!! It was really hard to see DH so upset as I have always been the basket case and he has been the strong one. I didn't realise how much this IVF thing is really affecting him. I hope we can get through this pathway together.

I am also quite sensitive to all things related to procreation.
I find it hard to deal with that getting pregnant is supposed to be easy. I feel sorry for those who are so naiive & think it will just happen. And I am envious of those who it "just happens" for. 
Even if I end up having this viable pregnancy & bring home baby, I'll never forget that pain. And I think I'll always carry it around. That I can't have a baby on my own. Or that it was a massive struggle with lots of heart ache.


----------



## 3chords

Barb - super happy for you and looking forward to your beta. I know you are cautious as it is early still but I'm just over the moon for you. After one fresh and 2 FET cycles I'm sure you were thrilled to see the lines!

pisces - I totally get what you mean, I can sometimes be really sensitive about pregnant women, babies, etc and I totally agree with Barb that I will always carry this with me, even if I had like 6 kids in the end. It's not just the insensitivity of some people, but just basically how the world revolves around babies, particularly once you get into your 30s and everyone you know suddenly starts popping them out. Don't get me wrong, I love babies (obviously else I wouldn't be torturing myself!) but I find that so many people are ignorant about how difficult it is for some of us and that makes it a lot worse.

hatethewait - definitely a lot to think about. We've already gone down the route of those discussions (no issue with donor eggs, but DH has issues with surrogacy) which is nice to know in case it's needed. My neighbour had 4 IVFs before it took, and they ended up doing PGD on the last cycle. Turns out that out of the 9 embryos they had following that fresh cycle, only one was deemed to be "normal" according to PGD and they implanted that one and she recently gave birth to her daughter, right on time, all is well. She is also in her early 40s so that gives me hope.


----------



## barbikins

3chords, thank you :) Yes it's a relief. Especially given DH didn't want to do any more retrievals & we only had 1 5-day blast frozen & one 3-day. 
And if this didn't work, we'd have to wait until most likely after summer to try again. 
I just hope this is a sticky bean....


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> 3chords, thank you :) Yes it's a relief. Especially given DH didn't want to do any more retrievals & we only had 1 5-day blast frozen & one 3-day.
> And if this didn't work, we'd have to wait until most likely after summer to try again.
> I just hope this is a sticky bean....

So exciting :) when is your beta?


----------



## barbikins

eveclo, my Beta is now on Monday the 28th. Originally scheduled for the 29th. I asked to come in early & the best they could do is 1 day! :dohh:


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbi- :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: That's so great you got your BFP!!! I hope it's a sticky one (or two!!) It also gives me some little hope to try again and for that I'm grateful!

allie- did you test? fx for you! 

eveclo- Sorry you got a BFN yesterday :hugs: I hope it was just too early. You have such a good attitude about it all. I wish a little of that would rub off on me! 

pisces- yay for o!! good luck with ET on Saturday. It will be here before you know it! Sorry you had to sit through all those speeches at the wedding. That had to be hard :hugs: 

afm- Still trying to figure out what comes next and continue to change my mind several times a day. I have a hard time grasping it's an egg quality issue given my age and AMH (barbi - it was a 4 on US scale - anything > 1 is great). I feel like it had to be either a) a fluke or b) protocol. I wish I could remember exactly what my doc said and how she said it. Part of me thinks I probably went fatalistic and worst case scenario and only focused on the negativity - I have bad eggs, not I _may_ have bad eggs. The more I read on here the more I think my response wasn't THAT bad either. I've seen people have lots of embryos at first, get pregnant with a fresh transfer and have nothing left to freeze. BUT on the other hand, I also read about many people who try many times and fail many times. It's the possibility of failing that scares me soooo much! Initially I thought donor eggs was a reasonable option, but the more I read about donor-conceived children the more I wonder if it's super selfish of me to deny a kid their genetic family? We are working on getting an appointment with a reproductive immunologist in Chicago - Dr. Kwak-kim. But I have to fill out some forms and send her my records to see if I "qualify" to be a patient of hers??! I definitely wish I just had someone telling me this is what you need to do.


----------



## Allie2009

Hatethewait85 said:


> barbi- :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: That's so great you got your BFP!!! I hope it's a sticky one (or two!!) It also gives me some little hope to try again and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> allie- did you test? fx for you!
> 
> eveclo- Sorry you got a BFN yesterday :hugs: I hope it was just too early. You have such a good attitude about it all. I wish a little of that would rub off on me!
> 
> pisces- yay for o!! good luck with ET on Saturday. It will be here before you know it! Sorry you had to sit through all those speeches at the wedding. That had to be hard :hugs:
> 
> afm- Still trying to figure out what comes next and continue to change my mind several times a day. I have a hard time grasping it's an egg quality issue given my age and AMH (barbi - it was a 4 on US scale - anything > 1 is great). I feel like it had to be either a) a fluke or b) protocol. I wish I could remember exactly what my doc said and how she said it. Part of me thinks I probably went fatalistic and worst case scenario and only focused on the negativity - I have bad eggs, not I _may_ have bad eggs. The more I read on here the more I think my response wasn't THAT bad either. I've seen people have lots of embryos at first, get pregnant with a fresh transfer and have nothing left to freeze. BUT on the other hand, I also read about many people who try many times and fail many times. It's the possibility of failing that scares me soooo much! Initially I thought donor eggs was a reasonable option, but the more I read about donor-conceived children the more I wonder if it's super selfish of me to deny a kid their genetic family? We are working on getting an appointment with a reproductive immunologist in Chicago - Dr. Kwak-kim. But I have to fill out some forms and send her my records to see if I "qualify" to be a patient of hers??! I definitely wish I just had someone telling me this is what you need to do.

I did test this morning....it was neg :( hoping its just to early. I will test again in the morning before work. Maybe ill see something on it! Starting to not feel good about this cycle. Tomorrow ill be 6dp5dt. Here's hoping!!


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> barbi- :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: That's so great you got your BFP!!! I hope it's a sticky one (or two!!) It also gives me some little hope to try again and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> allie- did you test? fx for you!
> 
> eveclo- Sorry you got a BFN yesterday :hugs: I hope it was just too early. You have such a good attitude about it all. I wish a little of that would rub off on me!
> 
> pisces- yay for o!! good luck with ET on Saturday. It will be here before you know it! Sorry you had to sit through all those speeches at the wedding. That had to be hard :hugs:
> 
> afm- Still trying to figure out what comes next and continue to change my mind several times a day. I have a hard time grasping it's an egg quality issue given my age and AMH (barbi - it was a 4 on US scale - anything > 1 is great). I feel like it had to be either a) a fluke or b) protocol. I wish I could remember exactly what my doc said and how she said it. Part of me thinks I probably went fatalistic and worst case scenario and only focused on the negativity - I have bad eggs, not I _may_ have bad eggs. The more I read on here the more I think my response wasn't THAT bad either. I've seen people have lots of embryos at first, get pregnant with a fresh transfer and have nothing left to freeze. BUT on the other hand, I also read about many people who try many times and fail many times. It's the possibility of failing that scares me soooo much! Initially I thought donor eggs was a reasonable option, but the more I read about donor-conceived children the more I wonder if it's super selfish of me to deny a kid their genetic family? We are working on getting an appointment with a reproductive immunologist in Chicago - Dr. Kwak-kim. But I have to fill out some forms and send her my records to see if I "qualify" to be a patient of hers??! I definitely wish I just had someone telling me this is what you need to do.
> 
> I did test this morning....it was neg :( hoping its just to early. I will test again in the morning before work. Maybe ill see something on it! Starting to not feel good about this cycle. Tomorrow ill be 6dp5dt. Here's hoping!!Click to expand...

Ohh not good, hopefully a second line comes up! I haven't tested since 5dp6dt. And I don't plan on it until Friday and if its negative I will stop progestone as that's the day before my periods due and I'd like to get it on time :)


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> eveclo, my Beta is now on Monday the 28th. Originally scheduled for the 29th. I asked to come in early & the best they could do is 1 day! :dohh:

How frustrating! At least a day is a bit better :) can't wait to hear. Are the lines getting darker??



Hatethewait85 said:


> barbi- :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: That's so great you got your BFP!!! I hope it's a sticky one (or two!!) It also gives me some little hope to try again and for that I'm grateful!
> 
> allie- did you test? fx for you!
> 
> eveclo- Sorry you got a BFN yesterday :hugs: I hope it was just too early. You have such a good attitude about it all. I wish a little of that would rub off on me!
> 
> pisces- yay for o!! good luck with ET on Saturday. It will be here before you know it! Sorry you had to sit through all those speeches at the wedding. That had to be hard :hugs:
> 
> afm- Still trying to figure out what comes next and continue to change my mind several times a day. I have a hard time grasping it's an egg quality issue given my age and AMH (barbi - it was a 4 on US scale - anything > 1 is great). I feel like it had to be either a) a fluke or b) protocol. I wish I could remember exactly what my doc said and how she said it. Part of me thinks I probably went fatalistic and worst case scenario and only focused on the negativity - I have bad eggs, not I _may_ have bad eggs. The more I read on here the more I think my response wasn't THAT bad either. I've seen people have lots of embryos at first, get pregnant with a fresh transfer and have nothing left to freeze. BUT on the other hand, I also read about many people who try many times and fail many times. It's the possibility of failing that scares me soooo much! Initially I thought donor eggs was a reasonable option, but the more I read about donor-conceived children the more I wonder if it's super selfish of me to deny a kid their genetic family? We are working on getting an appointment with a reproductive immunologist in Chicago - Dr. Kwak-kim. But I have to fill out some forms and send her my records to see if I "qualify" to be a patient of hers??! I definitely wish I just had someone telling me this is what you need to do.

Thanks lovely! Haha- ill try and send my positivity towards you as best I can! It is SO hard to keep picking yourself up again after everything falls apart, but even stories like Barbis makes me feel like this is all worth it! Maybe we just had a bad batch of embies. Who knows. I need to know I'm doing my best in getting what I want right now, which is a baby of mine and my husbands. I will fight for that for as long as I can emotionally and financially! I have decided if our next FET fails we will be just breaking for a while and maybe travel a little, and stop living our lives like this for a bit. It's important to concentrate on 'us' for a while too. 

It's easy for me to say, I suppose. But I know that for me, I'll need that. 

I hope we can both build enough strength to pull through. I am really interested in looking into NKC (natural killer cells) but I don't know whether my dr will be on board. We'll see. She says its normal for some batches of embryos to fail, so we'll see. 

Man, that dr sounds very elite! I hope that you 'qualify' so you can get some answers! Haha.

Try & remember the reasons why we do this. We will be awesome mothers!!! :) xx


----------



## Allie2009

So I did a test at like 4am this morning and I thought is was NEG, so I go home at lunch time I had one last test... so I said WHT..lol Ill just take it and if its neg Ill just wiat until Monday for bloods to come back....I took the last test and it came up with a very faint 2nd line!! Im not testing anymore just doing to wait and see what the bloods come back as now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Hey Girls,

I think the best we can do is be persistent & not give up the fight until there's not a fight left in us. I was in your shoes. Money running out, my husband not wanting to go through this roller-coaster anymore, etc, etc, etc...
I don't believe that conception will happen for everyone but I believe in not giving up some thing that you can't stop thinking about, hoping for. 

HTW, I have a few scenarios for you.
1) you haven't had a fresh transfer. Fresh Transfer rates are higher than Frozen.
2) you only had 2 FET. That's not enough IMO to say that you have an egg quality issue & need to think about alternatives.
3) you switch doctors.

I don't feel confident that your doctor is already thinking you have issues when there hasnt been a fresh transfer & you went through 2FET.
I had one failed fresh, two failed frozen. The second Fresh w/a modified protocol and Acupuncture made a difference. AND...out of 29 follicles, 15 retrieved, 5 survived, 2 implanted & 1/3 made it to day 5. So yes, My doctor this cycle said he still considers my IF a tubal issue & only if this cycle fails would he consider an embryo issue. 
So really - I think you should see a new RE. 

xo


----------



## barbikins

HTW, where do you live?


----------



## barbikins

Allie2009 said:


> So I did a test at like 4am this morning and I thought is was NEG, so I go home at lunch time I had one last test... so I said WHT..lol Ill just take it and if its neg Ill just wiat until Monday for bloods to come back....I took the last test and it came up with a very faint 2nd line!! Im not testing anymore just doing to wait and see what the bloods come back as now!!!!!!!!!

Allie, I have better results with second, third urine. My results this cycle have been stronger lines than FMU. So it makes sense.
Is your second line pink? PHOTO!!!!! :)


----------



## barbikins

If you check out my blog, there was a morning where you could barely tell there was a line (I think that was on 9dpo)...infact the 20miu looked negative. My second & third tests were clearly positive.


----------



## Allie2009

barbikins said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> So I did a test at like 4am this morning and I thought is was NEG, so I go home at lunch time I had one last test... so I said WHT..lol Ill just take it and if its neg Ill just wiat until Monday for bloods to come back....I took the last test and it came up with a very faint 2nd line!! Im not testing anymore just doing to wait and see what the bloods come back as now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Allie, I have better results with second, third urine. My results this cycle have been stronger lines than FMU. So it makes sense.
> Is your second line pink? PHOTO!!!!! :)Click to expand...

It looks pink to me!!! I cant get a pic where you can see the 2nd line its that faint but it looks pink to me. I showed it to by BFF and she saw the snd line. I showed it to two friends here at work and they both saw it!!!


----------



## barbikins

Wow exciting! Test again late tonight, before bed.
Cant wait to see your results tomorrow AM.


----------



## amazingLife

barbikins said:


> Wow exciting! Test again late tonight, before bed.
> Cant wait to see your results tomorrow AM.

Congrats barbi, good luck with betas ,,i have been stalking your blog :winkwink:


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> So I did a test at like 4am this morning and I thought is was NEG, so I go home at lunch time I had one last test... so I said WHT..lol Ill just take it and if its neg Ill just wiat until Monday for bloods to come back....I took the last test and it came up with a very faint 2nd line!! Im not testing anymore just doing to wait and see what the bloods come back as now!!!!!!!!!

Yay! That's so great! How many dpt are you now? Hope that line gets darker for you :)


----------



## Allie2009

eveclo said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> So I did a test at like 4am this morning and I thought is was NEG, so I go home at lunch time I had one last test... so I said WHT..lol Ill just take it and if its neg Ill just wiat until Monday for bloods to come back....I took the last test and it came up with a very faint 2nd line!! Im not testing anymore just doing to wait and see what the bloods come back as now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay! That's so great! How many dpt are you now? Hope that line gets darker for you :)Click to expand...


I'm now 6/7ishDPT. I did another test at work...I work at a urology office. that test came up POS also. Still faint but you could see it clearly!! I brought a test home from my office and will test again in the morning!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

Wow a faint line. Awesome. So exciting!
Post a photo if you can make it visible on camera!


----------



## Allie2009

Here are my pics! 1st Response you really cant see that well. The one from my work was taken way after time, but looked just the same at the 5 min mark!! I have one test from work to take in the morning then Ill do a digi on sunday the night before blood work on Monday!!!
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 19









6dp5dt2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## barbikins

Allie2009 said:


> Here are my pics! 1st Response you really cant see that well. The one from my work was taken way after time, but looked just the same at the 5 min mark!! I have one test from work to take in the morning then Ill do a digi on sunday the night before blood work on Monday!!!

I see a faint line of both. Not as sure about the FRER. I can't see if there is colour though. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> Here are my pics! 1st Response you really cant see that well. The one from my work was taken way after time, but looked just the same at the 5 min mark!! I have one test from work to take in the morning then Ill do a digi on sunday the night before blood work on Monday!!!

I'm also not sure about the FRER but my iPhone screen might throw it off. The other one I think I can see a little pink but if you test tomorrow I could probably see it a lot more!!! Can't wait to hear your beta!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats ladies on your bfps!!! 
I'm not through me beta hell here was the results 
7dp5dt 31
9dp5dt 50 60%
11dp5dt 93 84%
13dp5dt 261 182%
15dp5dt 812.5 211%
17dp5dt 2009 147%

And went for a scan Tuesday saw a very tiny sac with what looks like a yolk sac inside I go back Monday for another scan!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Now/my lol autocorrect


----------



## barbikins

great! so is that good news? Your Beta progression or you're on watch?


----------



## Cjohnson13

It's good news! But still on watch with ultrasounds since it was measuring small


----------



## Allie2009

Cj hoping things turn out good for you!!

I did a new test this afternoon and it was still faint pos!! I'll post when I get home from work. It was a test here from work. Think I'm going to pick up a 1st response on my way home.


----------



## Allie2009

here is a link to new test!! They look much better IRL...Getting a little darker!! I cant wait for Monday to get here!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...aming-day-fet-april-18th-86.html#post32444775


----------



## barbikins

I can see the faint line on the FRER! Hope it gets darker FX


----------



## Allie2009

I'm hoping the same thing!!


----------



## barbikins

Any thing on your test today, Allie?


----------



## Allie2009

I havent done one yet, but I'll be doing one soon. I'll do one around 4 or so!


----------



## Allie2009

Didnt get one in at work today...stoping by the store on the way home for a few more test...


----------



## Hatethewait85

ugh. I typed up a nice long response and my computer ate it. grrrr

Alie- Congrats on your BFP!!! I hope you get good news on your Beta on Monday!

Barbi- It's soooo good to see your lines progressing good on your blog!! I really hope you get a great beta result on Monday. I'm keeping my fx cross for a sticky bean or two for you. I agree that's probably premature to say my eggs are bad since I've only had 2 FETs. My doc is just preparing me for the worst. I'm a very practical person and given my lack of a BFP ever (not even a chemical to speak of) it's certainly something I should prepare for. But I'm not ready to give up on my eggs yet I've decided. My doc is of course open to trying another IVF with a different protocol but I'm going to wait a bit before going through it all again. I really like my RE and am hesitant to change docs, but I am trying to get an appointment with a reproductive immunologist to get another opinion and run some autoimmune tests to rule that out (or in) as a cause. I live in the US - Wisconsin to be exact so Chicago (where the RI is) is pretty convenient. 

eveclo- Thanks for sending some positivity my way. I think it worked- I'm feeling a bit better and actually haven't cried randomly in a few days! :thumbup: Have you tested again? I keep hoping to hear good news from you! I hope another fresh cycle isn't in your future. I'm glad you are able to keep fighting though- you'll make an excellent mom!! Have you ever talked to your doc about NK cells? I hope your doc is open to checking them if that's what you want. I hope you don't have to 'apply' like I do for testing!! :haha:

CJ- So good to get an update from you! I hope your scan on Monday shows more progression. Fx!!

Pisces - good luck for ET tomorrow! (I hope I got the right day!)

AFM- I'm feeling a bit more optimistic the last couple of days, although I do catch myself feeling down randomly. We are tough people though!! I met with my acupuncturist last night to discuss things- my husband came too. She's been trying to get me on herbs since I started but my fs said no to herbs (and so did I at first). But since western medicine has failed me miserably, I'm willing to give TCM more of a chance. I'm not really sure what I'm getting into and I hate that it's hard to research these herbs she wants to use, but I'm going to just trust the process. So for the next couple of months at least I'll be doing herbs/acu and TTC naturally. My hubs is going to try acupuncture too. My hope is to do another fresh cycle of IVF in August or so. My acupuncturist says some people need a year(!!!) of herbs/acupuncture but then ultimately conceive on their own so I guess we'll see. I've submitted my paperwork for the immunologist and my records were mailed yesterday so hopefully I'll hear from them in the next 1-2 weeks and that I'll 'qualify'. After using meds/ART for the last 1+ year it will be weird to be on my own!! I'll just be hoping for a miracle in the meanwhile.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> ugh. I typed up a nice long response and my computer ate it. grrrr
> 
> Alie- Congrats on your BFP!!! I hope you get good news on your Beta on Monday!
> 
> Barbi- It's soooo good to see your lines progressing good on your blog!! I really hope you get a great beta result on Monday. I'm keeping my fx cross for a sticky bean or two for you. I agree that's probably premature to say my eggs are bad since I've only had 2 FETs. My doc is just preparing me for the worst. I'm a very practical person and given my lack of a BFP ever (not even a chemical to speak of) it's certainly something I should prepare for. But I'm not ready to give up on my eggs yet I've decided. My doc is of course open to trying another IVF with a different protocol but I'm going to wait a bit before going through it all again. I really like my RE and am hesitant to change docs, but I am trying to get an appointment with a reproductive immunologist to get another opinion and run some autoimmune tests to rule that out (or in) as a cause. I live in the US - Wisconsin to be exact so Chicago (where the RI is) is pretty convenient.
> 
> eveclo- Thanks for sending some positivity my way. I think it worked- I'm feeling a bit better and actually haven't cried randomly in a few days! :thumbup: Have you tested again? I keep hoping to hear good news from you! I hope another fresh cycle isn't in your future. I'm glad you are able to keep fighting though- you'll make an excellent mom!! Have you ever talked to your doc about NK cells? I hope your doc is open to checking them if that's what you want. I hope you don't have to 'apply' like I do for testing!! :haha:
> 
> CJ- So good to get an update from you! I hope your scan on Monday shows more progression. Fx!!
> 
> Pisces - good luck for ET tomorrow! (I hope I got the right day!)
> 
> AFM- I'm feeling a bit more optimistic the last couple of days, although I do catch myself feeling down randomly. We are tough people though!! I met with my acupuncturist last night to discuss things- my husband came too. She's been trying to get me on herbs since I started but my fs said no to herbs (and so did I at first). But since western medicine has failed me miserably, I'm willing to give TCM more of a chance. I'm not really sure what I'm getting into and I hate that it's hard to research these herbs she wants to use, but I'm going to just trust the process. So for the next couple of months at least I'll be doing herbs/acu and TTC naturally. My hubs is going to try acupuncture too. My hope is to do another fresh cycle of IVF in August or so. My acupuncturist says some people need a year(!!!) of herbs/acupuncture but then ultimately conceive on their own so I guess we'll see. I've submitted my paperwork for the immunologist and my records were mailed yesterday so hopefully I'll hear from them in the next 1-2 weeks and that I'll 'qualify'. After using meds/ART for the last 1+ year it will be weird to be on my own!! I'll just be hoping for a miracle in the meanwhile.

Argh I hate when that happens! 

I did a test on Thursday (8dp6dt) negative again and I've started sporting today so I've stopped progesterone and af is due today, so hopefully tomorrow ill get her & start meds Tuesday. Not loving the idea of surgery again, but we currently live in Brisbane, (Queensland capital city) which has our awesome clinic & we are due to move to a country town for DH's work at the end of June / start of July. So we want to do our fresh cycle here with our doctor that knows us and knows our situation, rather than go to a country clinic with less success rates etc. I assume I'll be on 150iu gonal f again, which got me 10 mature eggs last time & 5 embies. Hopefully at least one of them stick this time! We are hoping for a 2 x blastocyst transfer too. :) I will ask about NK cells but on the website of our FS site, it says investigations aren't made until 3 failed fresh cycles. As we may have just been unlucky with this one. I asked about PGN testing and she said 'save your pretty pennies, lets just get through the next round and see how we go because your both young and healthy we can do this !' Plus, testing is $3500 with no money back so if we can save on that I'd be happy. I might ask about Assisted hatching or something but again I think she will say just let it be.

Hehe, it's normal to have breakdowns every now and then, I think we would be robots if we didn't! This is our fight & the time will come. It's just such a big gamble. Xx


----------



## eveclo

I ended up getting full blown AF today! So blood test tomorrow & start meds Monday.


----------



## Hatethewait85

So sorry to hear about AF :hugs: I can't believe how quick yours comes after progesterone! It took 4 days for mine to show up after stopping the progesterone this last time. 

I hope everything looks good at your baseline scan tomorrow so you can get stims started. Sounds like it's a good idea to get in another fresh cycle before your move. You and your hubby are both very young so hopefully your doc is right! :thumbup: I'm keeping everything crossed tightly that your perfect embryo is here this time around. Keep me updated!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> So sorry to hear about AF :hugs: I can't believe how quick yours comes after progesterone! It took 4 days for mine to show up after stopping the progesterone this last time.
> 
> I hope everything looks good at your baseline scan tomorrow so you can get stims started. Sounds like it's a good idea to get in another fresh cycle before your move. You and your hubby are both very young so hopefully your doc is right! :thumbup: I'm keeping everything crossed tightly that your perfect embryo is here this time around. Keep me updated!!

It's crazy hey? She's usually always on time nf very persistent haha. I was on 400mg of progesterone this time too so I thought it would take longer but obviously not! 

How are you going with everything htw? Just having some you time?


----------



## eveclo

Ladies, curious to know... When you did your fresh cycles, and had aspirin... When did you start / finish the aspirin ? Did you take it close to EPU? And how many mg's? Curious be because my dr doesn't do it but I thought why not ;) as I have super low blood pressure..


----------



## barbikins

Defo HTW, don't give up & be persistent and I switched doctors myself and I'm so happy I did. My other RE didn't find my blocked, infected tubes. Can you imagine if we just kept trying on our own?! None the wiser?!
Anyway with all I've been through is tell you that it's a bit early to say go for a do or egg. Keep trying. It took me 4 cycles!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about AF :hugs: I can't believe how quick yours comes after progesterone! It took 4 days for mine to show up after stopping the progesterone this last time.
> 
> I hope everything looks good at your baseline scan tomorrow so you can get stims started. Sounds like it's a good idea to get in another fresh cycle before your move. You and your hubby are both very young so hopefully your doc is right! :thumbup: I'm keeping everything crossed tightly that your perfect embryo is here this time around. Keep me updated!!
> 
> It's crazy hey? She's usually always on time nf very persistent haha. I was on 400mg of progesterone this time too so I thought it would take longer but obviously not!
> 
> How are you going with everything htw? Just having some you time?Click to expand...

I've been doing ok. I know I'll be a mom at some point whether is to a child hubs and I create or to one we adopt. And even though we are taking a break from IVF, I feel good knowing we are still working on things to improve our chances with accupuncture and herbs. So nothing too exciting going on here. Hubs and I are taking this opportunity to get some house projects checked off the list and giving our pup lots of attention and lovin!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Ladies, curious to know... When you did your fresh cycles, and had aspirin... When did you start / finish the aspirin ? Did you take it close to EPU? And how many mg's? Curious be because my dr doesn't do it but I thought why not ;) as I have super low blood pressure..

I didn't take aspirin with my fresh cycles. Only my FETs- and took 81mg. Careful with taking it before ER because it can make bleeding more likely. Takes about 7 days to get out of your system and decrease bleed risk.


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbikins said:


> Defo HTW, don't give up & be persistent and I switched doctors myself and I'm so happy I did. My other RE didn't find my blocked, infected tubes. Can you imagine if we just kept trying on our own?! None the wiser?!
> Anyway with all I've been through is tell you that it's a bit early to say go for a do or egg. Keep trying. It took me 4 cycles!

It is such a good thing you switched REs. How terrible to keep trying with no hope not knowing your tubes were blocked! I will definitely try one more round, but I need a bit of a break. Hopefully I'll be feeling good to go forward in a few months. Thanks for helping me stay positive!!! Can't wait to hear beta results tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, curious to know... When you did your fresh cycles, and had aspirin... When did you start / finish the aspirin ? Did you take it close to EPU? And how many mg's? Curious be because my dr doesn't do it but I thought why not ;) as I have super low blood pressure..
> 
> I didn't take aspirin with my fresh cycles. Only my FETs- and took 81mg. Careful with taking it before ER because it can make bleeding more likely. Takes about 7 days to get out of your system and decrease bleed risk.Click to expand...

Thank you!!! Ill save it for the FET's :) x


----------



## pisces78

Hi girls,

Eveclo: Sorry, to hear about AF visit, good to hear your on your new fresh cycle already! So, things moving along nicely!

HTW: Good to hear your concentrating on you time and trying some new approaches.

Barbikins & Allie: Fx for you betas, I'm sure you will both get a nice high number! Then can move onto a happy and healthy 9 months! 

ATM:Had embryo transfer, on Saturday with a different doctor, when placing the catheter I had intense pain, and blood again, I must have a kinky cervix! which has now happened 2 out of 3 transfers. I didn't complain but next time (hopefully, wont be a next time) I will def say something. Also, when I arrived I was told one of my 8-cell embryos had arrested :cry: so that was disappointing, so I have my last 8-cell embryo chance hopefully snuggling into my uterus now. I have only 2 average embryos left a 5-cell and a 11-cell which I'm not really holding up for much hope with. Not really feeling very positive about this cycle, I think learning that one of my embryos died really hit me for six, another lost chance. I have another counselling appointment tomorrow, so hopefully can help me feel abit more positive about this cycle!


----------



## Allie2009

Well my test haven't been getting any darker...I'm almost sure I'm having a CP.....I really thought this one would be it. I'm having blood work done in the morning and should know something by noon. I'll be lucky if my bloods are over 10. My test I did today was so faint you could hardly see anything on the test. 
I'm unsure as to what our next steps will be. We just really need a miracle at this point. Anyone ever have a CP and only get faint lines?


----------



## eveclo

Allie2009 said:


> Well my test haven't been getting any darker...I'm almost sure I'm having a CP.....I really thought this one would be it. I'm having blood work done in the morning and should know something by noon. I'll be lucky if my bloods are over 10. My test I did today was so faint you could hardly see anything on the test.
> I'm unsure as to what our next steps will be. We just really need a miracle at this point. Anyone ever have a CP and only get faint lines?

Oh... That's not good :/ I hope something comes up in your BT... Is the line still there at all? Or just staying the same light Colour?

Hoping for good news for you.


----------



## barbikins

pisces78 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Eveclo: Sorry, to hear about AF visit, good to hear your on your new fresh cycle already! So, things moving along nicely!
> 
> HTW: Good to hear your concentrating on you time and trying some new approaches.
> 
> Barbikins & Allie: Fx for you betas, I'm sure you will both get a nice high number! Then can move onto a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ATM:Had embryo transfer, on Saturday with a different doctor, when placing the catheter I had intense pain, and blood again, I must have a kinky cervix! which has now happened 2 out of 3 transfers. I didn't complain but next time (hopefully, wont be a next time) I will def say something. Also, when I arrived I was told one of my 8-cell embryos had arrested :cry: so that was disappointing, so I have my last 8-cell embryo chance hopefully snuggling into my uterus now. I have only 2 average embryos left a 5-cell and a 11-cell which I'm not really holding up for much hope with. Not really feeling very positive about this cycle, I think learning that one of my embryos died really hit me for six, another lost chance. I have another counselling appointment tomorrow, so hopefully can help me feel abit more positive about this cycle!

I"m sorry the results weren't what you'd hoped for. So you have two embryo from this fresh cycle that's going for freezing?
Hey I didn't do well either. Ended up with 1 5 day left & probably not an awesome blast but probably good enough to implant. 
I looked at it as, better I didn't waste money & time & heart ache on embryo that weren't good enough for a 5 day transfer. It's a hard thing but you know we watched a webinar last week (DH & I) and the doctor said that maybe only half of eggs get fertilized & only around half of those embryo will actually make it to day 5. And that's for 20 some thing year olds too that are young & fertile. So really, our procreating odds aren't awesome to begin with. It made me feel a bit better to know that.
Counseling is a great idea. I did see a therapist for a while myself when I was struggling to keep my head above water.


----------



## barbikins

Allie, when I had a CP my lines got darker but then stopped getting darker at a certain point that seemed too soon & I was a bit concerned but wasn't sure what to make of it. MY beta was around 49 & then it went up a tiny bit and then up to around 70 and then dropped. I'm sorry to hear. Let us know of your Beta.


----------



## Allie2009

I took one last test last night and it was so faint you couldn't really see anything. My beta was neg this morning :( we go see the doctor in 3weeks to see what needs to happen next. Maybe he can tell us more then. I know I was pg, but it just couldn't hang on. We are completely heart broken. I don't know what we are going to do now. Guess we will cross that bridge when we get there.....


----------



## barbikins

Allie, did they give you an HCG number? Or just said Negative?

What is your IF factor?


----------



## Allie2009

She just said it was negative...and I didn't ask for a number.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Ladies, my number is 751 today at 16dpo! I'm going back in on Wednesday.


----------



## 3chords

OMG! HUGE numbers! Congrats. :)


----------



## Allie2009

751 is great..my friend that did IVF over a year ago her number was around that and she had twins!!!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> Hey Ladies, my number is 751 today at 16dpo! I'm going back in on Wednesday.

Omg Barbi!!! That's a MASSIVE number! Well that must put your heart at ease completely. How exciting! It's either one super strong bean in there or maybe 2... I know you were a little freaked out about the possibility of twins though... When's your next blood test? Xx


----------



## barbikins

Ya I only want 1! Next is Wednesday. 
My mind isn't totally at ease. I hope the hormones will progress normally. Then I'll feel better however I think an u/a will help a lot. 
But it's a great step forward!


----------



## pisces78

Great news Barbs! :happydance: What a great beta no. but I can understand you want to be cautious, going through the IVF process and LTTC you can't help but worry until baby is here! So, are they looking for a doubling of beta on Wednesday? Or just a really really high number that 100% confirms pregnancy, I never made it that far!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks love!
Usually it's double but I'm not sure. Apparently after 1200, it doesn't rise as fast. I hope I only need another Beta.


----------



## pisces78

I'm so sorry Allie, that is so disappointing, sending :hugs: your way, do you have any frosties left for this cycle? or thinking about doing another fresh? or onto further testing, if this cycle fails that would be 3 cycles so I will be going for tests for blood clotting disorders and maybe a uterus biopsy, though I think they need to put you under for that which sounds expensive!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Allie - I'm so sorry to hear that, iv had 2 chemicals one for my fresh and one frozen .

Barb- sounds good! Crossing my fingers for u!!

Afm- 2nd ultrasound today at 6w1d showed a perfect little bean measuring perfect with a heartbeat of 120!!! I can't believe it, I'm thinking this will be my take home baby!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

pisces- Sorry to hear about your embabies. :hugs: I've seen many BFP from average looking embies though so FX!! I hope chance is snuggling in nice and tight!!! Counseling through this process is a good idea- hopefully it helped give you good perspective and a positive outlook. 

allie- :hugs: I'm sooo sorry to hear about your negative beta results. My heart breaks for you. Did you tell them about your positive pregnancy tests? I hope your doc has some good answers for you when you meet in a few weeks. Have you and your hubs talked about what your next steps will be? 

barbi- What a great Beta! You have to be pleased and happy to see such a good number. You definitely have at least 1 strong embie in there. :happydance: 

CJ- Congrats! So exciting to hear everything is right on track now. It sounds like this definitely could be your take home baby :dance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- any updates on your IVF cycle? Did you start meds?? When do you go in for your first scan? Grow eggies grow!!!


----------



## barbikins

Cjohnson13 said:


> Allie - I'm so sorry to hear that, iv had 2 chemicals one for my fresh and one frozen .
> 
> Barb- sounds good! Crossing my fingers for u!!
> 
> Afm- 2nd ultrasound today at 6w1d showed a perfect little bean measuring perfect with a heartbeat of 120!!! I can't believe it, I'm thinking this will be my take home baby!!

Wow congrats! How early did you have your u/s?!
I hope to have early scan too!
I hope this is your take home too. Xo


----------



## MiracleAngel

Barb&#8230; I am so happy for you!!! :) I wish you a very healthy pregnancy. 

I started my stimulation yesterday&#8230; Next scan wednesday. Let's see how my body responds at this time! :)


----------



## eveclo

I started injecting this morning! First scan on Monday. Orgalutran blocker objections start Saturday. Eep! 

Still on the same dose as last time, 150iu gonal f. Hoping it goes well and those eggs are growing!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I had an u/s at 5w1d and there wasn't anything went back at 5w3d there was a tiny little sac that was measuring small, 6w1d was a perfect little bean with its heartbeat. I go back in 1 week for another u/s. I think every week until week 12 then I get released to an ob.


----------



## barbikins

Wow once a week?! That's amazing. I'd love that. 
Ya 5 weeks is still early I've read. I think my clinic does a week 7 u/s. 

Good luck stimmers!!! FX


----------



## eveclo

Yay so happy for the ladies on here that have gotten their BFP's! 

I can already feel my ovaries being super weird already & we have only had one shot of the gonal! Last cycles I have felt my right side way more active than the left and I had more eggs on the right, but it's heaps of craziness in the left so maybe the lazy lefty is picking up! :)


----------



## barbikins

@ eveclo, my ovaries got huge. And felt like I needed to hold them LOL
Good luck, love!

@ Cjohnson, how's week 6 treating you?


----------



## Cjohnson13

Barb- so far not to eventful , I have a headache today and have to pee 20x at night but other then that pretty good


----------



## barbikins

Thats alright...hope you don't get MS! I have to pee once in the night now. But I try to sleep through it LOL


----------



## Hatethewait85

barb- Any updates on your beta??? I've been checking in all day (and your blog too!!) anxiously awaiting the good news! FX!!

eveclo- Good luck with the stims! Hope lazy lefty is pulling their weight this time :winkwink: It seems so long to me to wait until Monday for a scan - I think my first one was after 3 doses! But maybe since you've done one already they know you'll be fine until then? 

CJ- So nice to get weekly scans. Hopefully they prove to be very reassuring that your bean is snuggled in tight and growing like a weed!!

AFM- I'm just hanging it out in Non-ART land! Hubs and I have decided to jump in with both feet to this TCM and are actually NOT trying this month so I can take these 'strong' herbs that are contraindicated in pregnancy/ttc. But after this cycle is over - I'm definitely back in the game. And very secretly hoping for a natural BFP (but certainly not holding my breath :haha:). I also heard back from the RI and it appears I'll qualify (I think it was more of a please jump through all of these hoops before we'll schedule the appointment). I will hopefully hear back from them tomorrow or Friday to schedule an appointment. So we shall see. In the meantime, consider me your personal cheerleader because I want to see you all take home your rainbow babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

Hi HTW! I just updated my blog. All is looking well!
1724! I'll go back this weekend for a blood draw and weekend of the 10th we will have our first u/s!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh yay! I must've just missed your update- I checked a bit before posting here! So excited and happy for you. This has to be it. Now we just have to find out how many strong bean(s) you are cookin'. Keep us updated please. :)


----------



## barbikins

Enjoy your break, HTW and good luck! I was doing TCM as well however, my tubes were blocked and I didn't know it. I am sure it helped some. It worked to solve some stomach ailments too xo


----------



## Hatethewait85

I've been doing it since October and haven't noticed much but I think it's because I need the herbs to get things better. Anyway I hope it works! At the very least it is relaxing!


----------



## tulip1975

Barb - huge congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## barbikins

It takes at least 6 months for it to kick in. It takes time. I was taking Tibetian Herbs too & it was a lot about patience and time. I hope it works out for you. I really do! Some times it just takes a new protocol or a new RE. Would you consider a new RE??


----------



## eveclo

Woo hoo! Congrats on the beta Barbi. Excellent news.

htw- yay! I'm glad they 'accepted' you & you can hopefully get some answers! At least the next ivf cycle (if you choose to do so) you will have all the help you need so if there are any areas needing addressing you'll find them hopefully!!!

Day 3 of meds for us today, and I'm not feeling much in the ovaries. The last cycles I definitely felt lots of cramping and just them feeling larger, but I am only on day 3 of stimms so we will see :) yeah, I thought my first scan was quite late but maybe that's because I started stimms on a Tuesday ? I have no idea...
Anyway, hope all of you ladies are well x


----------



## 3chords

eveclo, we're on a similar schedule as I'm on Day 1 of stims. I actually haven't really had bad side effects at all although I am now starting to feel my ovaries. Not painful or anything, I just can tell that they are growing. I don't go in for a scan until Saturday (Day 6) so I won't know until then what kind of progress has been made.


----------



## barbikins

yay for stims! you know, both times i didnt feel like myself and by the end, i couldnt wait for it to be over. im glad to be off the drugs now. i will deal with new hormones however. hopefully they will be nice to me.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yeah, that's what my acupuncturist said too Barbi. So I'm trying to be patient. Based on my RI appointment (Not scheduled until the end of July with results mid Aug), I won't be able to do another cycle until September at the earliest- but I do plan to try another protocol then. I'm open to another RE, but I really like mine (hubs does too). If I were to switch, I'd have to drive a few hours away which would make it really hard with work. There's another RE near my current but I haven't heard as good of things about them so I don't think I would switch to that clinic. But I have several months to sit and think about things now (and research things :haha:) so maybe I'll feel differently in a few months. 

Can't wait to see how your first appointments go eveclo and 3chords! This part of the process is so exciting and full of hope. I've got everything crossed you're growing egg(s) for your rainbow right now!


----------



## 3chords

I expected not to feel like myself based on what I read and a couple of friends who have gone through IVF. Also, I found clomid and femara/letrozole REALLY difficult, basically had a 5-day long migraine each cycle. So I am shocked at how easy the stims have been so far. I know it will get worse towards the end but frankly that I've had 4 days with basically no side effects is awesome. :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

3chords said:


> I expected not to feel like myself based on what I read and a couple of friends who have gone through IVF. Also, I found clomid and femara/letrozole REALLY difficult, basically had a 5-day long migraine each cycle. So I am shocked at how easy the stims have been so far. I know it will get worse towards the end but frankly that I've had 4 days with basically no side effects is awesome. :)

That's great! I had zero problems with stims- couldn't even feel anything going on until after the trigger actually (then I started feeling pretty full and uncomfortable). Hope that's the case for you!


----------



## 3chords

Ooh I hope so too!

How are you liking acupuncture? I have been doing it since last month, never tried it before but I figured if I was spending all this time and $ on IVF, may as well try it all.


----------



## barbikins

I did IVF acupuncture this cycle that I got pregnant. There is a statistic that it can increase your chances of a successful IVF cycle by 20%.


----------



## eveclo

Hope all of you ladies are having a good weekend! 

How are you feeling Barbi? Getting any mega pregnancy symptoms? :) 

Day 6 of Gonal F and having a little bit of feeling in my ovaries but definitely not as much as last time... I'm guessing I might have a few less follicles than I did my previous cycle. I started orgalutran blocker injections last night, and will continue them until EPU. Have our first scan tomorrow so fingers crossed these follicles are growing and filled with excellent eggs!


----------



## 3chords

eveclo, looks like we're on almost the same schedule. I am finding the Orgalutran a HUGE pain to inject. Damn needle is so dull/blunt you really have to stab yourself!

I am on Day 7 with Puregon+Menopur and started Orgalutran yesterday. After 5 days of stims I had 10 lead follicles which were all about the same size (and all over 10 mm). I go back in tomorrow to see what progress has been made. ER will likely be Thursday or Friday. :)

barb - I wonder if we are using the same lady in TO for acupuncture? Seems like there is one that most people I know who did IVF use. I've been going since I started the long protocol and I find it very relaxing.


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> eveclo, looks like we're on almost the same schedule. I am finding the Orgalutran a HUGE pain to inject. Damn needle is so dull/blunt you really have to stab yourself!
> 
> I am on Day 7 with Puregon+Menopur and started Orgalutran yesterday. After 5 days of stims I had 10 lead follicles which were all about the same size (and all over 10 mm). I go back in tomorrow to see what progress has been made. ER will likely be Thursday or Friday. :)
> 
> barb - I wonder if we are using the same lady in TO for acupuncture? Seems like there is one that most people I know who did IVF use. I've been going since I started the long protocol and I find it very relaxing.

I can't believe I'm only having my first scan today! It feels like forever! Hopefully there's something going on in there. I guess we will find out later this afternoon! 

That is great about the 10 follies, hopefully they are al staying the same size and growing nice and steady! 

Yep! Orgalutran is a really bad needle! (Compared to the gonal anyway!) I get my husband to do it (as it has to be done at 8pm on my protocol). I usually get an ice cube, and numb up the area a heap then wipe off the water and get an alcohol wipe and be jabs me. He says its harder to get in because my skin goes all taut but if I can't feel it I don't care! First cycle I didn't numb it and my god it hurt! Haha.

Good luck with your scan! :)


----------



## eveclo

Scan today went ok, I have 5 follicles on the left and 5 on the right. Left have larger follicles though. Going for another scan on Wednesday, and doc thinks egg pick up will be on Friday or on Monday (they don't do surgery on the weekends- ugh)! 

So roughly about 10 follicles give or take. About the same as last time. I asked the doctor about our options if this cycle doesn't work- she has no idea. As our fertility issue is supposed to be a 'male' one. I am healthy & only in my early 20's. she seemed pretty much stumped as to why it hasn't worked for us, but will look into doing a laparoscopy or something else if this still doesn't work. I'm not sure how to feel positive about it after 3 failed transfers! The only thing we are doing different to the previous cycles is transferring two (hopefully... If we get that many!) :( 

Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## barbikins

3chords, i went to my natropath so unlikely.
who are you going to? i know of two bigger named acupuncturists in TO.
Kate Kent (whom I've gone to) and Francis Rock.


----------



## 3chords

Barb - mine is a naturopath too who does acupuncture - Judith Fiore. Really great experience with her!

eveclo - you are pretty young so I'd expect you'd have a lot more follicles but remember that in the end quality >> quantity. Have they thought about upping your dosage of Gonal F?

Day 8 for me, 12 follicles that are over 1.0 cm (lots of smaller ones but they don't bother counting them). 9 look really nice and juicy and around 1.7-1.9 cm whereas 3 are a bit lagging and closer to 1-1.3 so we'll see if they catch up. Plan is to come back in on Day 10 (Wednesday) and likely trigger that night with ER on Friday. Looking forward to it as my ovaries feel like they are the size of watermelons!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies! I am watching the progress from all of you just hoping one day we all can participate on the forums about healthy pregnancies.

I just came back from my scan today... 8 days of stimulation and I have 12 follies. All growing slow, but still on the game! I will probably have my retrieval on Friday. I ask you all to pray for me, since this is my last attempt. I pay everything out of my pocket and my gold mine is already empty. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hatethewait85

3chords- Sounds like you've got some good follicles growing in there! :happydance: So exciting ER is right around the corner!!! Can't wait to hear how things are going on Wed. Are you keeping up with your acupuncture? That was a good way to help me stay relaxed during the whole process. I'm liking the acu- I've been doing it since October but this is the first month I've added in herbs. Which I seem to be tolerating fine for the most part. Just trying to be patient as I wait for them to 'kick in' :) 

eveclo- 10 is a great number for your first scan! I bet a few more catch up too since it's still early. Grow, follies, grow!!! It's so hard when things aren't working and they don't know why, isn't it?! It sure frustrates me. Fx this batch of eggies is the one that gets you your lil bean! Can't wait to hear about the progress on Wed. That's too bad they don't do ER on the weekend! Having to choose between Friday and Monday is a big decision. I'm sure it will all work out in the end though. Fx!!

barbi- How's it going? Did you get a scan scheduled? When do we find out 1 vs 2?? (sorry if you told us, I can't seem to remember)

Miracle- Sending good thoughts your way this month! I hope you get your miracle this time around. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles growing in there! I can totally relate to the money well running dry. I'm nearing that point too. 

AFM- I survived my baby sister's baby shower weekend! It was a long and emotionally draining weekend but I did it. Otherwise nothing new with me. Still taking my herbs until I see my acupuncturist on Thursday. Then may switch to the 'strong' stuff :haha: I can't wait for this cycle to get over with so I can get back to ttc! 

Have a good week :flower:


----------



## barbikins

3chords, I haven't heard of her. Great if you're enjoying the experience though. I find its relaxing...

HTW, my first scan is this coming weekend. I'd like to go on Sunday!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh my gosh Barbi! That'll be here so soon. How exciting! Hope you've been feeling well.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> 3chords- Sounds like you've got some good follicles growing in there! :happydance: So exciting ER is right around the corner!!! Can't wait to hear how things are going on Wed. Are you keeping up with your acupuncture? That was a good way to help me stay relaxed during the whole process. I'm liking the acu- I've been doing it since October but this is the first month I've added in herbs. Which I seem to be tolerating fine for the most part. Just trying to be patient as I wait for them to 'kick in' :)
> 
> eveclo- 10 is a great number for your first scan! I bet a few more catch up too since it's still early. Grow, follies, grow!!! It's so hard when things aren't working and they don't know why, isn't it?! It sure frustrates me. Fx this batch of eggies is the one that gets you your lil bean! Can't wait to hear about the progress on Wed. That's too bad they don't do ER on the weekend! Having to choose between Friday and Monday is a big decision. I'm sure it will all work out in the end though. Fx!!
> 
> barbi- How's it going? Did you get a scan scheduled? When do we find out 1 vs 2?? (sorry if you told us, I can't seem to remember)
> 
> Miracle- Sending good thoughts your way this month! I hope you get your miracle this time around. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles growing in there! I can totally relate to the money well running dry. I'm nearing that point too.
> 
> AFM- I survived my baby sister's baby shower weekend! It was a long and emotionally draining weekend but I did it. Otherwise nothing new with me. Still taking my herbs until I see my acupuncturist on Thursday. Then may switch to the 'strong' stuff :haha: I can't wait for this cycle to get over with so I can get back to ttc!
> 
> Have a good week :flower:

Hatethewait38 A friend of mine did 4 IUI's that did not work and she started acupuncture in January She announced her pregnancy today! Keep going and you have chances too!!! For me it's a little too complicated. I removed my left tube and it seems like the other one is compromised If acupuncture could my tube grow back I would be so happy :happy dance: I wish you luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Deepsea

Hi girls, mind if I join in???

I had a failed IVF cycle in Febuary and I've just started my first FET cycle at the end of April. Currently I am on lupron and estrace. I have a lining check this Thursday and if all looks good will increase my estrace dosage. Then hopefully transfer should be May 21.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> Hi girls, mind if I join in???
> 
> I had a failed IVF cycle in Febuary and I've just started my first FET cycle at the end of April. Currently I am on lupron and estrace. I have a lining check this Thursday and if all looks good will increase my estrace dosage. Then hopefully transfer should be May 21.

Please join us!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Welcome ladies! 

I'm glad to see you ladies are trucking along on stims! 
Barb- so excited for Sunday!!!


Afm- I had another ultrasound yesterday- might be measuring a couple days behind , however maybe not.... The way my uterus sits it's so hard to get a good picture of baby and the slightest mm it's off by days.... But little bean had a perfect hb of 150!! Still very nervous , I'll get 1 ultrasound a week until week 12 when I released to a ob..... Just want it to be week 12 already!


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> Barb - mine is a naturopath too who does acupuncture - Judith Fiore. Really great experience with her!
> 
> eveclo - you are pretty young so I'd expect you'd have a lot more follicles but remember that in the end quality >> quantity. Have they thought about upping your dosage of Gonal F?
> 
> Day 8 for me, 12 follicles that are over 1.0 cm (lots of smaller ones but they don't bother counting them). 9 look really nice and juicy and around 1.7-1.9 cm whereas 3 are a bit lagging and closer to 1-1.3 so we'll see if they catch up. Plan is to come back in on Day 10 (Wednesday) and likely trigger that night with ER on Friday. Looking forward to it as my ovaries feel like they are the size of watermelons!

My dr said she didn't want to up the dose, and she didn't want heaps and heaps of eggs, as she finds the less you have the better and more that fertilize. We had a pretty good fertilization rate on our first cycle (8/10) so hopefully things are the same this time around! 




Hatethewait85 said:


> 3chords- Sounds like you've got some good follicles growing in there! :happydance: So exciting ER is right around the corner!!! Can't wait to hear how things are going on Wed. Are you keeping up with your acupuncture? That was a good way to help me stay relaxed during the whole process. I'm liking the acu- I've been doing it since October but this is the first month I've added in herbs. Which I seem to be tolerating fine for the most part. Just trying to be patient as I wait for them to 'kick in' :)
> 
> eveclo- 10 is a great number for your first scan! I bet a few more catch up too since it's still early. Grow, follies, grow!!! It's so hard when things aren't working and they don't know why, isn't it?! It sure frustrates me. Fx this batch of eggies is the one that gets you your lil bean! Can't wait to hear about the progress on Wed. That's too bad they don't do ER on the weekend! Having to choose between Friday and Monday is a big decision. I'm sure it will all work out in the end though. Fx!!
> 
> barbi- How's it going? Did you get a scan scheduled? When do we find out 1 vs 2?? (sorry if you told us, I can't seem to remember)
> 
> Miracle- Sending good thoughts your way this month! I hope you get your miracle this time around. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles growing in there! I can totally relate to the money well running dry. I'm nearing that point too.
> 
> AFM- I survived my baby sister's baby shower weekend! It was a long and emotionally draining weekend but I did it. Otherwise nothing new with me. Still taking my herbs until I see my acupuncturist on Thursday. Then may switch to the 'strong' stuff :haha: I can't wait for this cycle to get over with so I can get back to ttc!
> 
> Have a good week :flower:

 I know! Monday seems like such a long time away from Friday. I hate when things fall on a weekend with my bloody clinic! Oh well, I have a feeling it will be on Monday, just because the follies were only about 11mm.. We'll know more tomorrow I guess.!!

Glad to hear you survived the baby shower! I have been having a few moments lately where I worry that there's something wrong with me and it just might not ever work. I'm not sure how to feel! 



Cjohnson13 said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> I'm glad to see you ladies are trucking along on stims!
> Barb- so excited for Sunday!!!
> 
> 
> Afm- I had another ultrasound yesterday- might be measuring a couple days behind , however maybe not.... The way my uterus sits it's so hard to get a good picture of baby and the slightest mm it's off by days.... But little bean had a perfect hb of 150!! Still very nervous , I'll get 1 ultrasound a week until week 12 when I released to a ob..... Just want it to be week 12 already!

A couple of days behind is ok :) glad to hear there's a nice strong heart beat, 12 weeks will be here before you know it hopefully!


----------



## barbikins

Wow one u/s a week - that's brilliant. I would love that!
I am not sure....at 5w5d, could I see a h/b???

I am feeling fine actually. I am more tired these days....hard to stay awake in the evening. Been more irritable...moodly. But other than that great!


----------



## eveclo

All things good for EPU Friday, had 5 follicles on the left and 5 on the right (of the right size) and a few smaller ones. Lining is at 10mm which she said was on point so that's a bonus I guess... 

Hope everyone is going well! I'll update on Friday with how many eggs we got ;)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Eve- only a few more days!!!!!


----------



## barbikins

eve, fantastic - almost there! XO


----------



## Hatethewait85

MiracleAngel said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 3chords- Sounds like you've got some good follicles growing in there! :happydance: So exciting ER is right around the corner!!! Can't wait to hear how things are going on Wed. Are you keeping up with your acupuncture? That was a good way to help me stay relaxed during the whole process. I'm liking the acu- I've been doing it since October but this is the first month I've added in herbs. Which I seem to be tolerating fine for the most part. Just trying to be patient as I wait for them to 'kick in' :)
> 
> eveclo- 10 is a great number for your first scan! I bet a few more catch up too since it's still early. Grow, follies, grow!!! It's so hard when things aren't working and they don't know why, isn't it?! It sure frustrates me. Fx this batch of eggies is the one that gets you your lil bean! Can't wait to hear about the progress on Wed. That's too bad they don't do ER on the weekend! Having to choose between Friday and Monday is a big decision. I'm sure it will all work out in the end though. Fx!!
> 
> barbi- How's it going? Did you get a scan scheduled? When do we find out 1 vs 2?? (sorry if you told us, I can't seem to remember)
> 
> Miracle- Sending good thoughts your way this month! I hope you get your miracle this time around. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles growing in there! I can totally relate to the money well running dry. I'm nearing that point too.
> 
> AFM- I survived my baby sister's baby shower weekend! It was a long and emotionally draining weekend but I did it. Otherwise nothing new with me. Still taking my herbs until I see my acupuncturist on Thursday. Then may switch to the 'strong' stuff :haha: I can't wait for this cycle to get over with so I can get back to ttc!
> 
> Have a good week :flower:
> 
> Hatethewait38 A friend of mine did 4 IUI's that did not work and she started acupuncture in January She announced her pregnancy today! Keep going and you have chances too!!! For me it's a little too complicated. I removed my left tube and it seems like the other one is compromised If acupuncture could my tube grow back I would be so happy :happy dance: I wish you luck!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

That is a bit more complicated. :/ IVF is a great option though when it's just a tube problem! So that is good :thumbup:

Thanks for the well wishes. I'll take all the luck I can get!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

deepsea- Hi! Good luck with your lining check tomorrow!

CJ- Great HB!! :happydance:

barbi- Not sure on the HB question? I would say you may see it, but don't be alarmed if not because that's pretty early!

eveclo- That's great news for Friday!! :dance: Can't wait to hear the results!! Grow, eggies, grow!!


----------



## barbikins

I googled 5d5w u/s and you just see yolk & fetal pole so no h/b expectations yet.


----------



## 3chords

eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.

I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.

I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.
> 
> I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.
> 
> I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.

How awesome! We will be in our 2ww together :) fingers crossed we both have some good luck! 

:) 

Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!


----------



## Cjohnson13

Barb my 5w5d I had the smallest sac with what might have been the yolk sac, but it's so hard to see since my uterus is all funky tilted


----------



## 3chords

eveclo said:


> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!

If we can get to day 5 and there is a very good quality embryo, we will transfer one. But if they are not great quality or we only get to day 3 we may do two.


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls

Good to see everyone's progress! 

I have my OTD today, but got AF yesterday, so another BFN. This has been a particularly difficult cycle with my sister having her 2nd baby, who is 4 years younger than me! So, no more text book 8-cell embies left, only a 5-cell and 11-cell left, not the best but will give them a go. Will go for another embie transfer this month, then have review appt with FS later this month to hopefully get some answers and more prescribed tests.


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.
> 
> I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.
> 
> I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.
> 
> How awesome! We will be in our 2ww together :) fingers crossed we both have some good luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!Click to expand...

I think I also will be in the tww with you too! I had my trigger shot last night and my retrieval is tomorrow at 7am. I had better results than in the past cycle, so I wish I can get at least 9 eggs from the 15 follies I have. Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm sorry to hear that Pisces (hugs)


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!
> 
> If we can get to day 5 and there is a very good quality embryo, we will transfer one. But if they are not great quality or we only get to day 3 we may do two.Click to expand...

Ohh great idea :) hope you get some amazing quality embryos! 



pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress!
> 
> I have my OTD today, but got AF yesterday, so another BFN. This has been a particularly difficult cycle with my sister having her 2nd baby, who is 4 years younger than me! So, no more text book 8-cell embies left, only a 5-cell and 11-cell left, not the best but will give them a go. Will go for another embie transfer this month, then have review appt with FS later this month to hopefully get some answers and more prescribed tests.

So sorry to hear this Picses. Definitely worth a try with those frozen babes. 

It's really hard when you have friends and family falling pregnant around you. Our cousin who is 38 has just had her 3rd baby, and keeps telling us to give them some cousins! If only she knew... 

Are you going to transfer both of these embies? Of just one ? 



MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.
> 
> I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.
> 
> I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.
> 
> How awesome! We will be in our 2ww together :) fingers crossed we both have some good luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I also will be in the tww with you too! I had my trigger shot last night and my retrieval is tomorrow at 7am. I had better results than in the past cycle, so I wish I can get at least 9 eggs from the 15 follies I have. Good luck girls!!!Click to expand...

Yay!!! Lots of buddies! 15 follies are a great amount! Let us know how you go and good luck! 




AFM, I am in the recovery room. We got 7 eggs (our lucky number). Ideally would have liked more, but we got 10 last time & out of our 5 embryos, only 3 were transferred and none of them stuck, so numbers mean nothing to me it's all about quality... :) 

I haven't bled as much as last cycle, although I did faint after going to the bathroom and woke up on the floor... That was interesting: haha the poor nurse! When I don't eat I get extremely faint & pale. But now I've had some food & ginger ale and feeling good. Little bit of pain but definitely tolerable. Waiting for my DH to get here to pick me up. 

Good luck with your pick ups girlies! I'll be thinking of you


----------



## eveclo

pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress!
> 
> I have my OTD today, but got AF yesterday, so another BFN. This has been a particularly difficult cycle with my sister having her 2nd baby, who is 4 years younger than me! So, no more text book 8-cell embies left, only a 5-cell and 11-cell left, not the best but will give them a go. Will go for another embie transfer this month, then have review appt with FS later this month to hopefully get some answers and more prescribed tests.

Also, Pisces, have you seen the forum 'any Aussie ladies beginning IVF' ? There are a few really lovely ladies on there doing IVF/ FET's all in Aus which is pretty cool if you wanted to check it out! Just as all of the healthcare is relatively the same so it's interesting to hear etc. :)


----------



## barbikins

hey eve! wow an update from recovery room! I was way too tired zzzzzz
i'm so happy for you - some times what you least expect happens but it just takes one great embie. I didn't have the greatest outcome & I got pregnant. So really it's just a matter of numbers. 
I'm assuming you'll be doing a 3 day transfer given the amount of eggs retrieved. 
I really wish you the best. I hope this is it!!!


----------



## eveclo

barbikins said:


> hey eve! wow an update from recovery room! I was way too tired zzzzzz
> i'm so happy for you - some times what you least expect happens but it just takes one great embie. I didn't have the greatest outcome & I got pregnant. So really it's just a matter of numbers.
> I'm assuming you'll be doing a 3 day transfer given the amount of eggs retrieved.
> I really wish you the best. I hope this is it!!!

Determined, right? Haha the nurses were looking at me like I was crazy ;) 

I came home & slept for a few hours and now just laying on the couch with my puppy dogs while DH waits on me. Haha. 

Yes, doc said she would call tomorrow morning with fertilization results & she said that will kind of determine what day transfer. I was pretty set on having a 5 day transfer, but then at the same time if I only have 2 or 3 embryos what would be the point? So we'll see what happens tomorrow. Hope those little embryos are fertilizing and becoming something great! Thanks for the kind words Barbi! Hopefully I have some good luck that has been brushed off from you. Can't wait to hear how your U/S goes. :)


----------



## barbikins

It's a big, big numbers game. And even statistically of those fertilized, half survive. 
I have one two frosties left. One from each cycle...hope this is our take-home baby though. 
I'll be going in on Sunday for my u/s so I'll be updating :)
FX for you!!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!
> 
> If we can get to day 5 and there is a very good quality embryo, we will transfer one. But if they are not great quality or we only get to day 3 we may do two.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh great idea :) hope you get some amazing quality embryos!
> 
> 
> 
> pisces78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress!
> 
> I have my OTD today, but got AF yesterday, so another BFN. This has been a particularly difficult cycle with my sister having her 2nd baby, who is 4 years younger than me! So, no more text book 8-cell embies left, only a 5-cell and 11-cell left, not the best but will give them a go. Will go for another embie transfer this month, then have review appt with FS later this month to hopefully get some answers and more prescribed tests.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear this Picses. Definitely worth a try with those frozen babes.
> 
> It's really hard when you have friends and family falling pregnant around you. Our cousin who is 38 has just had her 3rd baby, and keeps telling us to give them some cousins! If only she knew...
> 
> Are you going to transfer both of these embies? Of just one ?
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.
> 
> I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.
> 
> I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.Click to expand...
> 
> How awesome! We will be in our 2ww together :) fingers crossed we both have some good luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I also will be in the tww with you too! I had my trigger shot last night and my retrieval is tomorrow at 7am. I had better results than in the past cycle, so I wish I can get at least 9 eggs from the 15 follies I have. Good luck girls!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! Lots of buddies! 15 follies are a great amount! Let us know how you go and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I am in the recovery room. We got 7 eggs (our lucky number). Ideally would have liked more, but we got 10 last time & out of our 5 embryos, only 3 were transferred and none of them stuck, so numbers mean nothing to me it's all about quality... :)
> 
> I haven't bled as much as last cycle, although I did faint after going to the bathroom and woke up on the floor... That was interesting: haha the poor nurse! When I don't eat I get extremely faint & pale. But now I've had some food & ginger ale and feeling good. Little bit of pain but definitely tolerable. Waiting for my DH to get here to pick me up.
> 
> Good luck with your pick ups girlies! I'll be thinking of youClick to expand...

Hello girls! I just had my ER this morning. I was frisking out because I woke up this morning and did not feel my ovaries heave, so I thought I had ovulated overnight. And I kind feel like I released 1 egg Maybe I am just crazy Any ways I was very nervous and almost got the whole nurse team crazy LOL I made the Nurse call the doctor to make sure he would not be late as I was afraid to be ovulating! So crazy! They retrieved 8 eggs. As I said I was expecting 9! I will do ICSI to increase chances of fertilization. Good luck for all of us! And I hope we all end up with our BFP's by the end of this journey!


----------



## barbikins

pisces, sorry to hear about your failed cycle.
have you thought about trying another fresh cycle instead of spending more money on frozen?
we decided on it and it worked for us. i didn't want to invest money in the least of the best embryo.


----------



## 3chords

eveclo - great job! Keep us posted on the fertilization report tomorrow!

I am also just back from my ER. Went without a hitch, I wasn't really out of it or anything. They retrieved 11 eggs so now just need to wait and see what they look like this weekend. Hoping for a good fertilization rate. :)


----------



## barbikins

3chords, good numbers! Good luck :)


----------



## barbikins

Good luck!!!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks! And same to you on Mother's Day!!


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!
> 
> If we can get to day 5 and there is a very good quality embryo, we will transfer one. But if they are not great quality or we only get to day 3 we may do two.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh great idea :) hope you get some amazing quality embryos!
> 
> 
> 
> pisces78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress!
> 
> I have my OTD today, but got AF yesterday, so another BFN. This has been a particularly difficult cycle with my sister having her 2nd baby, who is 4 years younger than me! So, no more text book 8-cell embies left, only a 5-cell and 11-cell left, not the best but will give them a go. Will go for another embie transfer this month, then have review appt with FS later this month to hopefully get some answers and more prescribed tests.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear this Picses. Definitely worth a try with those frozen babes.
> 
> It's really hard when you have friends and family falling pregnant around you. Our cousin who is 38 has just had her 3rd baby, and keeps telling us to give them some cousins! If only she knew...
> 
> Are you going to transfer both of these embies? Of just one ?
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> eveclo - we're right on the same schedule. Your lining/follicle count both sound very good! Looking forward to hearing how Friday goes and the fertilization report afterwards too.
> 
> I had my last scan too this morning. 13 follicles (7 on left, 6 on right), with 10 being between 19-2.5 mm and 3 being around 1.3-1.4 mm. Those last ones may or may not be ready on Friday, but very happy either way. My lining was also described as perfect - 1.5 cm thick and triple-layer. So at least I feel like we've done everything we could within our control and now it's just up to fate.
> 
> I am triggering with Pregnyl tonight at 9pm and off for ER on Friday at 9am.Click to expand...
> 
> How awesome! We will be in our 2ww together :) fingers crossed we both have some good luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> Are you transferring one or two embryos? And 3 day or 5 day? We are hoping for a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos, but if our fertilization rates aren't great we will probably do a 3 day transfer of two. :) I'm getting a bit nervous for tomorrow now! Just want the surgery to be over with. I like that when they give me the general I am just completely out of it and then I wake up! Phew :) Goodluck!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I also will be in the tww with you too! I had my trigger shot last night and my retrieval is tomorrow at 7am. I had better results than in the past cycle, so I wish I can get at least 9 eggs from the 15 follies I have. Good luck girls!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! Lots of buddies! 15 follies are a great amount! Let us know how you go and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I am in the recovery room. We got 7 eggs (our lucky number). Ideally would have liked more, but we got 10 last time & out of our 5 embryos, only 3 were transferred and none of them stuck, so numbers mean nothing to me it's all about quality... :)
> 
> I haven't bled as much as last cycle, although I did faint after going to the bathroom and woke up on the floor... That was interesting: haha the poor nurse! When I don't eat I get extremely faint & pale. But now I've had some food & ginger ale and feeling good. Little bit of pain but definitely tolerable. Waiting for my DH to get here to pick me up.
> 
> Good luck with your pick ups girlies! I'll be thinking of youClick to expand...
> 
> Hello girls! I just had my ER this morning. I was frisking out because I woke up this morning and did not feel my ovaries heave, so I thought I had ovulated overnight. And I kind feel like I released 1 egg Maybe I am just crazy Any ways I was very nervous and almost got the whole nurse team crazy LOL I made the Nurse call the doctor to make sure he would not be late as I was afraid to be ovulating! So crazy! They retrieved 8 eggs. As I said I was expecting 9! I will do ICSI to increase chances of fertilization. Good luck for all of us! And I hope we all end up with our BFP's by the end of this journey!Click to expand...

Haha!! I know how you feel exactly ... My left ovary wasn't feeling like anything was happening so i thought maybe he had jumped the gun but i guess not :)

8 eggs is a great number. I went into this hoping to get a little less because i am a big believer in quality over quantity but 8 i sit so much more comfortably with hehe. ICSI is a great idea. Just to make sure you have done all you can. :D

Goodluck! Hope they fertilise well for you :) :hugs:


3chords said:


> eveclo - great job! Keep us posted on the fertilization report tomorrow!
> 
> I am also just back from my ER. Went without a hitch, I wasn't really out of it or anything. They retrieved 11 eggs so now just need to wait and see what they look like this weekend. Hoping for a good fertilization rate. :)

I swear i am the only one that gets general anaesthetic? They knock me out completely. I went in at 8 and woke up at 10. Nice snooze though...hehe.

11 eggs!!! That is a great number :) can't wait to hear how those lil ones go ! :flower:


----------



## Hatethewait85

barbi- Glad you were able to find info about u/s that early so you go in with good expectations! Keep us updated this weekend :thumbup:

pisces- :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to see you got a bfn this time. I hope you get some insight at your wtf appointment and that this next cycle is the one that works! Are you planning on transferring both remaining embies? Also, I can relate regarding your sister. My sister is also 4 years younger than me and is due in July. It definitely makes an already hard journey even harder. 

3chords- 11 eggs! Excellent! :yipee: Glad to hear your ER went well. Keep us updated on fert reports.

MiracleAngel- 8 is great! :wohoo: That's so funny that you felt less full on ER day - that was the first day I actually felt full (and they collected 24 eggs- I must have a lot of spare room in there?!) Glad they were able to get all your eggies and you hadn't ovulated them on your own. Keep us updated!

eveclo- Hooray for 7 embies!!! :dance: That's a great number. I hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! I can't wait to hear. That's good news that you are bleeding less this time too. :thumbup: Scary on the fainting!! Make sure your hubs is taking good care of you as you recover.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> barbi- Glad you were able to find info about u/s that early so you go in with good expectations! Keep us updated this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> pisces- :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to see you got a bfn this time. I hope you get some insight at your wtf appointment and that this next cycle is the one that works! Are you planning on transferring both remaining embies? Also, I can relate regarding your sister. My sister is also 4 years younger than me and is due in July. It definitely makes an already hard journey even harder.
> 
> 3chords- 11 eggs! Excellent! :yipee: Glad to hear your ER went well. Keep us updated on fert reports.
> 
> MiracleAngel- 8 is great! :wohoo: That's so funny that you felt less full on ER day - that was the first day I actually felt full (and they collected 24 eggs- I must have a lot of spare room in there?!) Glad they were able to get all your eggies and you hadn't ovulated them on your own. Keep us updated!
> 
> eveclo- Hooray for 7 embies!!! :dance: That's a great number. I hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! I can't wait to hear. That's good news that you are bleeding less this time too. :thumbup: Scary on the fainting!! Make sure your hubs is taking good care of you as you recover.

Thankyou lovely, my FS just called... Apparently we only got 5 mature eggs NOT 7. The nurses must have gotten it wrong/ just told me the actual number retrieved. Although, out of those 5 eggs, 5 were fertilized via ICSI. So, 100% fertilization rates makes up for the fact we only got 5 eggs! I'm not too upset, as last cycle we got 10 eggs, 8 fertilized and none stuck... So, this might be a needed change up. ET is tentatively scheduled for Wednesday (day 5), but the doctor will call on Monday to tell me if she thinks we should do a 3 day transfer just in case/ if the others are starting to get crappy or not progressing. I have a feeling it will be a 3 day transfer, but I'm not worried. Just want a baby. :) hehe.


Hope you're going well HTW, how are those herbs treating you?


----------



## 3chords

Hatethewait, you are so sweet. I meant to ask you what herb combo you are doing? I had actually started looking into that but then ended up on an accelerated IVF path and then just stuck with the acupuncture.

eveclo, that is a great fertilization rate with ICSI, I was told the typical fertilization rate with ICSI is about 80% so you beat it by a lot!

I don't know how many of my eggs are mature, I'll find out tomorrow. I'd hope that out of 11, 8 would be mature...I'd be really happy with that, but like you said all we really need is one great one.


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> Hatethewait, you are so sweet. I meant to ask you what herb combo you are doing? I had actually started looking into that but then ended up on an accelerated IVF path and then just stuck with the acupuncture.
> 
> eveclo, that is a great fertilization rate with ICSI, I was told the typical fertilization rate with ICSI is about 80% so you beat it by a lot!
> 
> I don't know how many of my eggs are mature, I'll find out tomorrow. I'd hope that out of 11, 8 would be mature...I'd be really happy with that, but like you said all we really need is one great one.

You never know! 11 out of 11 might be mature and you'll be fine :) yep- it just takes one amazing embryo and we will be all good. Let me know how it all goes... I'll be wishing hard for you to have some great numbers :)


----------



## 3chords

Out of the 11 retrieved, 10 were mature and 7 fertilized so we have 7 cooking right now. Will get another update tomorrow about day 3 vs day 5. Hopefully they are all still with us tomorrow and Monday morning so we can push to a day 5!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> barbi- Glad you were able to find info about u/s that early so you go in with good expectations! Keep us updated this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> pisces- :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to see you got a bfn this time. I hope you get some insight at your wtf appointment and that this next cycle is the one that works! Are you planning on transferring both remaining embies? Also, I can relate regarding your sister. My sister is also 4 years younger than me and is due in July. It definitely makes an already hard journey even harder.
> 
> 3chords- 11 eggs! Excellent! :yipee: Glad to hear your ER went well. Keep us updated on fert reports.
> 
> MiracleAngel- 8 is great! :wohoo: That's so funny that you felt less full on ER day - that was the first day I actually felt full (and they collected 24 eggs- I must have a lot of spare room in there?!) Glad they were able to get all your eggies and you hadn't ovulated them on your own. Keep us updated!
> 
> eveclo- Hooray for 7 embies!!! :dance: That's a great number. I hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! I can't wait to hear. That's good news that you are bleeding less this time too. :thumbup: Scary on the fainting!! Make sure your hubs is taking good care of you as you recover.

Hello ladies First report and I am not very happy about From the 8 Eggs, only 6 fertilized. 5 Are developing good and 1 is not good at all. So now, I am with same numbers as my first IVF and I am frisking out

3chords and eveclo Great numbers for you!!! Hope we have all this little embies growing healthy!!!!!


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> barbi- Glad you were able to find info about u/s that early so you go in with good expectations! Keep us updated this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> pisces- :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to see you got a bfn this time. I hope you get some insight at your wtf appointment and that this next cycle is the one that works! Are you planning on transferring both remaining embies? Also, I can relate regarding your sister. My sister is also 4 years younger than me and is due in July. It definitely makes an already hard journey even harder.
> 
> 3chords- 11 eggs! Excellent! :yipee: Glad to hear your ER went well. Keep us updated on fert reports.
> 
> MiracleAngel- 8 is great! :wohoo: That's so funny that you felt less full on ER day - that was the first day I actually felt full (and they collected 24 eggs- I must have a lot of spare room in there?!) Glad they were able to get all your eggies and you hadn't ovulated them on your own. Keep us updated!
> 
> eveclo- Hooray for 7 embies!!! :dance: That's a great number. I hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! I can't wait to hear. That's good news that you are bleeding less this time too. :thumbup: Scary on the fainting!! Make sure your hubs is taking good care of you as you recover.
> 
> Hello ladies First report and I am not very happy about From the 8 Eggs, only 6 fertilized. 5 Are developing good and 1 is not good at all. So now, I am with same numbers as my first IVF and I am frisking out
> 
> 3chords and eveclo Great numbers for you!!! Hope we have all this little embies growing healthy!!!!!Click to expand...

I am hoping so hard for those 5 embryos to become strong little bubs! Each cycle is different regardless of numbers though so try to remember that:) I know it's hard.. I even feel scared knowing I have 5 embryos.. Not much room for error but I know that the stronger ones will have to make it. Something's gotta give ;) 



3chords said:


> Out of the 11 retrieved, 10 were mature and 7 fertilized so we have 7 cooking right now. Will get another update tomorrow about day 3 vs day 5. Hopefully they are all still with us tomorrow and Monday morning so we can push to a day 5!

Wonderful numbers!!! 7 embies! Let us know how you go. 

I'm nervous to hear tomorrow whether it will be a 3 day or 5 day. My guess is a 3 day. So tomorrow may just be transfer day eep! Good luck


----------



## Cjohnson13

Ladies all your embie numbers sound great!!!praying for you all!


----------



## 3chords

Miracle, 6/8 is a very good fertilization rate...don't worry!

eveclo - keep us posted. So nice to have a couple of ladies on the same schedule as me. :)

I will get an update tomorrow...grow my little embabies!


----------



## eveclo

Ahh, getting SO nervous to hear how our embies are going... I'm so scared to be told they have all not made it or only one has. I wish I had an update today! I'm about to go to bed, so I'm guessing ill get an update in the morning & know whether its a 3 day or 5 day transfer eep! Hope you ladies are going well!


----------



## 3chords

eveclo - any news yet?

We just heard that all 7 of our fertilized embryos are alive and well on day 2. So hoping that day 5 will still be it for our ET.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- 100% fertilization rate is amazing!! Any updates to share about ET??? I am pretty sure it's Monday where you are and I'm anxiously awaiting news from you!! Update us when you can :hugs: Herbs are treating me OK I guess. I'm not sure I notice too much. They are supposed to help with my sweaty palms/feet and feeling hot in the middle of the night (apparently I am yin deficient and have qi stagnation :shrug:). It's also to help with blood flow and my cramping when AF comes around. I'd love it if they help with that as my cramping is usually pretty brutal. I guess we'll see!!

3chords- 7 embryos is great at this stage of the game. Will you get an update each day? Right now I'm taking a supplement called Stasis in the mansion of blood. Sounds creepy doesn't it? I also take this other modified herb but forget what the base formula is called. My acupuncturist wanted to get me on herbs initially but because I was already set to do IVF she couldn't. I'm hoping a few cycles of herbs is exactly what my body needs and maybe I'll just conceive on my own. 

Hope all of you other ladies are hanging in there! :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hello lovely ladies, it is 9.16am here and I am awaiting a call from my doctor! She said she would call me to inform me whether it would be a transfer today or Wednesday... If I haven't heard from her by 11, I'm going to call the embryology lab direct and ask how my embryos are going because I am desperate to know! Please just be two good ones there to use!!! 

I will definitely update as soon as I get the call though;) I'm starting to think if she hasn't already called , it may be a Wednesday transfer OR they have all died and she is just putting off telling me hahaha. We'll see.

That would be amazing if the herbs helped with AF! I've noticed since going to accupuncture my period is heavier but only goes for 2 or 3 days instead of 5, like I used to have! 

@3chords AMAZING! So happy to hear that they are all still thriving at day 2. I'm interested to hear if ours are 8 cell (apparently that is what they should be on day 3) so I will hopefully get some info soon. Nervous wait... Hehe


----------



## eveclo

Ok, still haven't got a call from my doctor but I did ring the embryology lab to check our embies progress. Out of our 5 fertilized eggs, we have 2 x 9 cell, 1 x 8 cell, 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 4 cell. Guessing the 4 cell will die soon as it just isn't progressing very quickly but hopefully those other embryos become stronger and better! The 9/8 cells were given a grading of 3 (On a scale of 1-5, 5 being the best) and the 10 cell was 2 as it is more fragmented. Just hoping they keep progressing and become little blasts!


----------



## eveclo

Annnnnd another little update because I'm home all day doing nothing but cooking! ET is booked for Wednesday at 9.45am. So fingers crossed they keep going ok & become good blasts. I'm thinking we probably won't have any to freeze which is disappointing.. Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Annnnnd another little update because I'm home all day doing nothing but cooking! ET is booked for Wednesday at 9.45am. So fingers crossed they keep going ok & become good blasts. I'm thinking we probably won't have any to freeze which is disappointing.. Hope everyone's having a great day!

Hi Eveclo...
I don't have much good news... Although all 5 are still alive, I have 2 with 8 cells, 2 with 6 cells and 1 with 4 cells. I am praying at least the 2 8 cells are good enough to implant on Wednesday. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## 3chords

Good luck you guys!

I unfortunately don't have great news. We had to do a 3-day transfer with 2 5-cell embryos which is pretty bad. They should be at 6-8 cells. The two we transferred looked very good (minimal or no fragmentation) but they are obviously slow growers with lower odds. There are three others we have which are 4-cell and they will watch them over the next day or so to see if they progress to freeze. Looks like we have an egg quality issue so I have very little faith in this cycle. We did the best we could...nothing really to do but sit and wait.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Praying for all you ladies !!!


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Annnnnd another little update because I'm home all day doing nothing but cooking! ET is booked for Wednesday at 9.45am. So fingers crossed they keep going ok & become good blasts. I'm thinking we probably won't have any to freeze which is disappointing.. Hope everyone's having a great day!
> 
> Hi Eveclo...
> I don't have much good news... Although all 5 are still alive, I have 2 with 8 cells, 2 with 6 cells and 1 with 4 cells. I am praying at least the 2 8 cells are good enough to implant on Wednesday. I will keep you all posted!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this... Those 2 with 8 cells are on track though & hopefully they keep progressing. Also those 2 with 6 cells might catch up! On my first cycle I had a 3 day transfer and freeze of all my good embryos, and they let the crappy ones keep going to day 6 and I got a 6AB blast. Although it didn't implant, I don't think it's an embryo problem, rather just my stupid body. ;) good luck! I will be hoping for those little ones to keep pushing through. 



3chords said:


> Good luck you guys!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have great news. We had to do a 3-day transfer with 2 5-cell embryos which is pretty bad. They should be at 6-8 cells. The two we transferred looked very good (minimal or no fragmentation) but they are obviously slow growers with lower odds. There are three others we have which are 4-cell and they will watch them over the next day or so to see if they progress to freeze. Looks like we have an egg quality issue so I have very little faith in this cycle. We did the best we could...nothing really to do but sit and wait.

Maybe all those embies need is to be back with their mumma. That's great that they had barely any fragmentation, and I hope the thrive in your belly! It's a much more natural environment so hopefully, that's what they need! Hopefully they start to progress and they can freeze some of your other embryos! It really is a waiting game isn't it? I'm so sick of waiting and also SO nervous for tomorrow. 

I am going to ring today and ask how the embryos are going, and I am actually so nervous about this. I just want them to be ok.. I have kind of come to grips with the fact we probably won't have any to freeze. I believe that on day 4 embryos should be Morelas or something; so I guess that's what I'll be hoping for.

Good luck ladies & 3chords rest up now you're PUPO :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Great that your embies are looking good enough to wait until Wed to transfer. :thumbup: Grow, embies, grow!! Can't wait to hear how they're doing today. That's interesting about AF being shorter for you since starting acupuncture. I would LOVE a shorter AF. Mine was 7+ days last time :growlmad: I blame the progesterone on that one, but it's typically 5-6 days when I'm not on meds. 

Miracle- Good to hear your embies are growing!! Hope they keep on growing. In the end, remember it just takes 1 good embryo to make a baby!! Can't wait to hear how things go on Wed!

3chords- Sorry to hear things didn't go as planned. :hugs: But you have two lil embies on board and I hope they snuggle in soon. They may just be late bloomers. I agree with eveclo- they may just thrive in you!! When is your OTD? Hope the 2ww flies by. 

CJ- did you have another u/s today? I hope things are still growing as they should!

Barbi- I read your blog update. I am so happy to hear you saw a hb!!! :dance: That's fantastic. It sounds like you and hubs had to make a difficult decision but you did what was best for you and baby. That's the important part! No judgement here. I hope the next 7.5 months go as smooth as possible for you!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Great that your embies are looking good enough to wait until Wed to transfer. :thumbup: Grow, embies, grow!! Can't wait to hear how they're doing today. That's interesting about AF being shorter for you since starting acupuncture. I would LOVE a shorter AF. Mine was 7+ days last time :growlmad: I blame the progesterone on that one, but it's typically 5-6 days when I'm not on meds.
> 
> Miracle- Good to hear your embies are growing!! Hope they keep on growing. In the end, remember it just takes 1 good embryo to make a baby!! Can't wait to hear how things go on Wed!
> 
> 3chords- Sorry to hear things didn't go as planned. :hugs: But you have two lil embies on board and I hope they snuggle in soon. They may just be late bloomers. I agree with eveclo- they may just thrive in you!! When is your OTD? Hope the 2ww flies by.
> 
> CJ- did you have another u/s today? I hope things are still growing as they should!
> 
> Barbi- I read your blog update. I am so happy to hear you saw a hb!!! :dance: That's fantastic. It sounds like you and hubs had to make a difficult decision but you did what was best for you and baby. That's the important part! No judgement here. I hope the next 7.5 months go as smooth as possible for you!

I am super nervous to call today! I hate that anxious wait while they get me to say my date of birth / full name and then they go 'ok, so...' Argh! My little heart beats out of my chest. Fingers crossed its good news. Just want tomorrow to be here already! :) 

Wow 7 days long + ! I hope it does the same thing for you! AF is such a pain... I think we both need a 40 week break from it ;) 

@barbi, just checked your blog too. Congratulations on a heartbeat, and yes... Not an ideal situation for both you & your husband. You have to do what's right for you and your little family & your own health + the babies health. I'm glad your doctors are giving you good information and support, that's really important. Good luck with everything! I hope you are feeling ok today :hugs:

HTW- I am excited to hear about your appointment in a few months. I am really curious to hear what your RI has to say. I don't think we'll have any frosties this time / if this doesn't work I have no idea what is wrong with us. Either our embryos just don't gel well or my uterus rejects them. So much unknown. Ill update after I call in about an hour Eeep


----------



## eveclo

Ok embryo update... 

We have 1 embryo at a morela stage (which is where they should by today). It is graded 3 still. We have an 18 cell & a compacting 12 cell, and an 11 cell. She thinks if they keep progressing the way they are, we will transfer the morela (hopefully early blast by tomorrow) and the 18 cell (also, hopefully blast). Since its only 9 am here, they still have another 24 hours to get their act together and become something great! It didn't really settle my mind. But I guess we just have to go with it. At least one is doing what it is supposed to be doing. :) 

As for the 5th, that was a 4 cell yesterday... I didn't ask. But she didn't mention it, so I assume it hasn't made it.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Eve - that sounds great! Hopefully you Willa e 2 blasts tomorrow!!!
Barb- now I have to go check your blog iv been waiting for an update!
Htw- I did have a 8 week ultrasound and little bob is measuring perfect and a hb of 160!! He has grown so much since last week! Hurry up 12 weeks so I can relax a little!


----------



## eveclo

Cjohnson13 said:


> Eve - that sounds great! Hopefully you Willa e 2 blasts tomorrow!!!
> Barb- now I have to go check your blog iv been waiting for an update!
> Htw- I did have a 8 week ultrasound and little bob is measuring perfect and a hb of 160!! He has grown so much since last week! Hurry up 12 weeks so I can relax a little!

Thanks! I hope so. At least one maybe haha! 

That's wonderful news- do you already know the sex?! (Just noticed you called bubs a 'he') :) glad to hear.


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Good luck you guys!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have great news. We had to do a 3-day transfer with 2 5-cell embryos which is pretty bad. They should be at 6-8 cells. The two we transferred looked very good (minimal or no fragmentation) but they are obviously slow growers with lower odds. There are three others we have which are 4-cell and they will watch them over the next day or so to see if they progress to freeze. Looks like we have an egg quality issue so I have very little faith in this cycle. We did the best we could...nothing really to do but sit and wait.

I am sorry 3chords Let's think positive and send good vibes to your little embies and maybe inside you, they will feel all your love and grow faster! :flower: I will be praying for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eve- Yay for your morula!! I hope the others catch up or get close to blast by tomorrow. Will they keep a watch on them until day 6? I would hate having to be the one that called. At my clinic, they called me- and I always hesitated to answer :haha: I never knew what the news was going to be! We are both definitely due for 40+ week break from the :witch: I hope that break comes soon for both of us :thumbup: I'm also curious to hear what the RI has to say - she specializes in RPL, which is not me so I'm a little nervous about that. But I kind of hope she finds a problem that could explain why things aren't working (one that doesn't = bad egg quality). I hope this cycle works for you! Living in the world of unknown is brutal. FX for you!! And good luck tomorrow!

CJ- I too noticed you referred to your babe as a 'he' - Were they able to tell the sex at your u/s? Or is this just mother's intuition?? Inquiring minds need to know!!! :haha:


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Annnnnd another little update because I'm home all day doing nothing but cooking! ET is booked for Wednesday at 9.45am. So fingers crossed they keep going ok & become good blasts. I'm thinking we probably won't have any to freeze which is disappointing.. Hope everyone's having a great day!
> 
> Hi Eveclo...
> I don't have much good news... Although all 5 are still alive, I have 2 with 8 cells, 2 with 6 cells and 1 with 4 cells. I am praying at least the 2 8 cells are good enough to implant on Wednesday. I will keep you all posted!Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear this... Those 2 with 8 cells are on track though & hopefully they keep progressing. Also those 2 with 6 cells might catch up! On my first cycle I had a 3 day transfer and freeze of all my good embryos, and they let the crappy ones keep going to day 6 and I got a 6AB blast. Although it didn't implant, I don't think it's an embryo problem, rather just my stupid body. ;) good luck! I will be hoping for those little ones to keep pushing through.
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> Good luck you guys!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have great news. We had to do a 3-day transfer with 2 5-cell embryos which is pretty bad. They should be at 6-8 cells. The two we transferred looked very good (minimal or no fragmentation) but they are obviously slow growers with lower odds. There are three others we have which are 4-cell and they will watch them over the next day or so to see if they progress to freeze. Looks like we have an egg quality issue so I have very little faith in this cycle. We did the best we could...nothing really to do but sit and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe all those embies need is to be back with their mumma. That's great that they had barely any fragmentation, and I hope the thrive in your belly! It's a much more natural environment so hopefully, that's what they need! Hopefully they start to progress and they can freeze some of your other embryos! It really is a waiting game isn't it? I'm so sick of waiting and also SO nervous for tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to ring today and ask how the embryos are going, and I am actually so nervous about this. I just want them to be ok.. I have kind of come to grips with the fact we probably won't have any to freeze. I believe that on day 4 embryos should be Morelas or something; so I guess that's what I'll be hoping for.
> 
> Good luck ladies & 3chords rest up now you're PUPO :)Click to expand...

Thanks Eveclo! I was so nervous this morning and I requested a call from my RE. I wanted to talk to him. For some reason he has the power to calm me down He said it's possible to have the 6 cells to grow and I am praying that he is correct My embryologist said she will not give me a day 4 report, because they try to avoid taking the embryos from the incubator I will keep you all posted. Very nice to have you both as cycle buddies! :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Miracle- I love good REs like that!! Glad he was able to calm you down. Fx things are looking good on Wed!!


----------



## Deepsea

Hi everyone, I had a much needed mini-vacation with my DH this weekend. Went away to the beach for our 10th anniversary. Now I'm trying to get caught up with a couple busy days you all have had this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed for all these embies to grow. Good luck girls.

My ultrasound appt went well this last Thursday. I had a cyst on my left ovary that has resolved, and my lining is looking good. Upped my estrace dose to 2mg three times a day. Next up is another ultrasound this Thursday.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eve- Yay for your morula!! I hope the others catch up or get close to blast by tomorrow. Will they keep a watch on them until day 6? I would hate having to be the one that called. At my clinic, they called me- and I always hesitated to answer :haha: I never knew what the news was going to be! We are both definitely due for 40+ week break from the :witch: I hope that break comes soon for both of us :thumbup: I'm also curious to hear what the RI has to say - she specializes in RPL, which is not me so I'm a little nervous about that. But I kind of hope she finds a problem that could explain why things aren't working (one that doesn't = bad egg quality). I hope this cycle works for you! Living in the world of unknown is brutal. FX for you!! And good luck tomorrow!
> 
> CJ- I too noticed you referred to your babe as a 'he' - Were they able to tell the sex at your u/s? Or is this just mother's intuition?? Inquiring minds need to know!!! :haha:

I think they will watch the others until day 6 (Thursday) and make the call on freezing by then. Hopefully we have some to freeze but we probably won't. I don't think I'd even consider a FET unless we had 2 to transfer so, it kinda doesn't matter anyway... I say this now but my mind changes so often! Just want 2 awesome ones to transfer tomorrow! Ill be so nervous until then anyway. 

Ahh yes. You never know, I might have to find one of these specialists over here in Aus! I was reading about something called the bondi protocol or something which was interesting, if you do have 'higher' natural killer cells..




MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Annnnnd another little update because I'm home all day doing nothing but cooking! ET is booked for Wednesday at 9.45am. So fingers crossed they keep going ok & become good blasts. I'm thinking we probably won't have any to freeze which is disappointing.. Hope everyone's having a great day!
> 
> Hi Eveclo...
> I don't have much good news... Although all 5 are still alive, I have 2 with 8 cells, 2 with 6 cells and 1 with 4 cells. I am praying at least the 2 8 cells are good enough to implant on Wednesday. I will keep you all posted!Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear this... Those 2 with 8 cells are on track though & hopefully they keep progressing. Also those 2 with 6 cells might catch up! On my first cycle I had a 3 day transfer and freeze of all my good embryos, and they let the crappy ones keep going to day 6 and I got a 6AB blast. Although it didn't implant, I don't think it's an embryo problem, rather just my stupid body. ;) good luck! I will be hoping for those little ones to keep pushing through.
> 
> 
> 
> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> Good luck you guys!
> 
> I unfortunately don't have great news. We had to do a 3-day transfer with 2 5-cell embryos which is pretty bad. They should be at 6-8 cells. The two we transferred looked very good (minimal or no fragmentation) but they are obviously slow growers with lower odds. There are three others we have which are 4-cell and they will watch them over the next day or so to see if they progress to freeze. Looks like we have an egg quality issue so I have very little faith in this cycle. We did the best we could...nothing really to do but sit and wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe all those embies need is to be back with their mumma. That's great that they had barely any fragmentation, and I hope the thrive in your belly! It's a much more natural environment so hopefully, that's what they need! Hopefully they start to progress and they can freeze some of your other embryos! It really is a waiting game isn't it? I'm so sick of waiting and also SO nervous for tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to ring today and ask how the embryos are going, and I am actually so nervous about this. I just want them to be ok.. I have kind of come to grips with the fact we probably won't have any to freeze. I believe that on day 4 embryos should be Morelas or something; so I guess that's what I'll be hoping for.
> 
> Good luck ladies & 3chords rest up now you're PUPO :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Eveclo! I was so nervous this morning and I requested a call from my RE. I wanted to talk to him. For some reason he has the power to calm me down He said it's possible to have the 6 cells to grow and I am praying that he is correct My embryologist said she will not give me a day 4 report, because they try to avoid taking the embryos from the incubator I will keep you all posted. Very nice to have you both as cycle buddies! :coffee::coffee::coffee:Click to expand...

That's great that your doc can calm you down. It's so helpful having a good RE. It's definitely possible, those embryos usually know what they're doing & I also need to have a little more faith in my own! It's good they aren't removing them too much, as in real life they would just be in the same spot the whole time. Makes sense. 

Ahh the waiting game! Not too long now. Ill have your embryo growth on my growing wish list ;) :hugs:


----------



## Allie2009

Hey guys sorry I've been MIA.... Hoping everyone is doing well! We go see the Doctor on the 19th to see what our next move will be....I'll keep you updated, but might not be on much..


----------



## eveclo

Hi ladies, just finished the transfer and we have 1 3bb blast on board & 1 morula. 3 others are being watched but none good enough to freeze yet, just waiting for tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, but it's hard to go through all that and already feel as though you're out.


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Hi ladies, just finished the transfer and we have 1 3bb blast on board & 1 morula. 3 others are being watched but none good enough to freeze yet, just waiting for tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, but it's hard to go through all that and already feel as though you're out.

Hey eveclo Just back home from my transfer I transferred 2 Blasts transferred and the other 3 embryos are also in the incubator until tomorrow to see if they can freeze. We have so similar cycles :hugs: I will be praying God to protect our little embryos and make them stronger!!! I feel confident that it will work this time!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
My 3 other embryos are 6 cells. Do you know what is the minimum size that they are viable to freeze?


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just finished the transfer and we have 1 3bb blast on board & 1 morula. 3 others are being watched but none good enough to freeze yet, just waiting for tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, but it's hard to go through all that and already feel as though you're out.
> 
> Hey eveclo Just back home from my transfer I transferred 2 Blasts transferred and the other 3 embryos are also in the incubator until tomorrow to see if they can freeze. We have so similar cycles :hugs: I will be praying God to protect our little embryos and make them stronger!!! I feel confident that it will work this time!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> My 3 other embryos are 6 cells. Do you know what is the minimum size that they are viable to freeze?Click to expand...

Wonderful news! :) they told me they were watching ours until today but they kinda have me the impression that they had to be good quality blasts at the proper stage. So if mine aren't blasts by today, then they won't bother freezing. I hope those little ones get to blast!


----------



## Deepsea

Eveclo, fx for you that these are you sticky bean/s. When is you OTD?

Miracle, congrats on being pupo with 2 blasts! My RE will only freeze blasts, but there is so much variation in protocols... I hope your embies get into gear overnight. When is you OTD?

I'm getting impatient. My transfer should be next week, just wishing things would hurry up. Been really tired and grouchy with a little heartburn thrown in for fun. Not sure if I can blame this on the estrace or if its just working night shift...


----------



## eveclo

Deepsea said:


> Eveclo, fx for you that these are you sticky bean/s. When is you OTD?
> 
> Miracle, congrats on being pupo with 2 blasts! My RE will only freeze blasts, but there is so much variation in protocols... I hope your embies get into gear overnight. When is you OTD?
> 
> I'm getting impatient. My transfer should be next week, just wishing things would hurry up. Been really tired and grouchy with a little heartburn thrown in for fun. Not sure if I can blame this on the estrace or if its just working night shift...

Thank you. Otd is 26th may. :) 

Ahh I hope transfer comes quickly for you. Are you transferring two?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I haven't written anything in awhile. I've been silently stalking the last few days and rooting you all on!!

deepsea- Such good timing to get away for a bit. I'm glad to hear your lining is looking good! ET will be here soon! Have you started progesterone yet? Fx!

eveclo- Glad ET went well! :dance: I hope your lil bean is snuggling in. Fx these are your take home baby(ies)!!! Any news on frosties? Will you test early? I read something about the bondi protocol awhile ago, too. I can't remember what I read, though... too much 'reading' :haha: 

Allie- good luck on the 19th, hopefully they have some answers and next steps. I hope you are hanging in there ok.

Miracle- Hooray for ET! :happydance: Any news on your other embies? Hope your embies are snuggling in nice and tight!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I haven't written anything in awhile. I've been silently stalking the last few days and rooting you all on!!
> 
> deepsea- Such good timing to get away for a bit. I'm glad to hear your lining is looking good! ET will be here soon! Have you started progesterone yet? Fx!
> 
> eveclo- Glad ET went well! :dance: I hope your lil bean is snuggling in. Fx these are your take home baby(ies)!!! Any news on frosties? Will you test early? I read something about the bondi protocol awhile ago, too. I can't remember what I read, though... too much 'reading' :haha:
> 
> Allie- good luck on the 19th, hopefully they have some answers and next steps. I hope you are hanging in there ok.
> 
> Miracle- Hooray for ET! :happydance: Any news on your other embies? Hope your embies are snuggling in nice and tight!

Haha- so much reading! No frosties for us. I'm pretty disappointed. I won't be using my FS again. As much as I like her & I think she's a great person, she's also a OBGYN and I think that that's where her main priorities are, so next time we will be using a specializing doctor hopefully! And I'll be making them change the protocol & testing my husband for sperm DNA fragmentation. Something's gotta give & I am ready to take control! I just feel like we have wasted this whole cycle due to not enough eggs/ probably our crappy sperm ha ha. 

 
Hope you are all good & well. :) x


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't written anything in awhile. I've been silently stalking the last few days and rooting you all on!!
> 
> deepsea- Such good timing to get away for a bit. I'm glad to hear your lining is looking good! ET will be here soon! Have you started progesterone yet? Fx!
> 
> Deepsea - Glad to hear your cycle is on track! :thumbup:
> 
> eveclo- Glad ET went well! :dance: I hope your lil bean is snuggling in. Fx these are your take home baby(ies)!!! Any news on frosties? Will you test early? I read something about the bondi protocol awhile ago, too. I can't remember what I read, though... too much 'reading' :haha:
> 
> Allie- good luck on the 19th, hopefully they have some answers and next steps. I hope you are hanging in there ok.
> 
> Miracle- Hooray for ET! :happydance: Any news on your other embies? Hope your embies are snuggling in nice and tight!
> 
> No frosties for either They stopped developing :cry::cry::cry:
> Will try to focus on the two I have and pray for them to grow and stick stronger!
> 
> Haha- so much reading! No frosties for us. I'm pretty disappointed. I won't be using my FS again. As much as I like her & I think she's a great person, she's also a OBGYN and I think that that's where her main priorities are, so next time we will be using a specializing doctor hopefully! And I'll be making them change the protocol & testing my husband for sperm DNA fragmentation. Something's gotta give & I am ready to take control! I just feel like we have wasted this whole cycle due to not enough eggs/ probably our crappy sperm ha ha.
> 
> 
> Hope you are all good & well. :) xClick to expand...


Good luck to you all girls!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- I am so sorry to hear you didn't get frosties!! I've never heard of an OB who does IVF. Good idea to switch to a doctor who focuses just on IVF and to do some other tests before trying again. You must be so frustrated!!! I'm still staying hopeful you won't have to try again! :winkwink:

How are the rest of you doing?? Is anyone testing soon?

AFM- I think AF will be here by tonight :happydance: I'm so ready to get back on the ttc band wagon... even if it's au natural! And this would be a shorter cycle for me (30 days!) which makes the odds good my AF won't be here at all for my RI appointment in July!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- I am so sorry to hear you didn't get frosties!! I've never heard of an OB who does IVF. Good idea to switch to a doctor who focuses just on IVF and to do some other tests before trying again. You must be so frustrated!!! I'm still staying hopeful you won't have to try again! :winkwink:
> 
> How are the rest of you doing?? Is anyone testing soon?
> 
> AFM- I think AF will be here by tonight :happydance: I'm so ready to get back on the ttc band wagon... even if it's au natural! And this would be a shorter cycle for me (30 days!) which makes the odds good my AF won't be here at all for my RI appointment in July!!

It must be a weird Australian thing! A lot of people love going to them as they can be there from conception to birth. But we just need the first bit to happen and we will be ok! Haha. We are moving to a smaller town next month I did mention, but there is a clinic there I might have an appointment with, although we probably can't afford it for a while now, since putting a lot of it into our past cycles. Just some chill time :)

Yay that's a great cycle length if she does come! Ill have my fingers crossed ;) 

I'm not testing until my blood test probably, I can't even be bothered to buy any tests. I hate that feeling when I see those blank Tests so I'm just leaving it this time. I know I will get a negative probably but I would rather just not have to see it, just be told. I might change my mind but for now I'd just rather be in an unaware state hehe


----------



## Deepsea

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had some pretty bad nausea the past couple days... I hope it will get better as I just decreased my estrace dose back to twice a day instead of three times a day. And I started the dreaded progesterone shots tonight. Such a mental game sticking myself in my butt. I ice it before hand and I can barely feel it. But I definitely dont like the first couple days of it. Transfer is set for this next Thursday at 10am. And yes Eve, we will be transfer 2. 

I did find out some bad news at my last appt. My clinic will be closing down. If this cycle doesn't work in have to transfer to a new clinic. Not sure how that will work for my frosties... 

Eve and Miracle, any symptoms yet???


----------



## eveclo

Deepsea said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had some pretty bad nausea the past couple days... I hope it will get better as I just decreased my estrace dose back to twice a day instead of three times a day. And I started the dreaded progesterone shots tonight. Such a mental game sticking myself in my butt. I ice it before hand and I can barely feel it. But I definitely dont like the first couple days of it. Transfer is set for this next Thursday at 10am. And yes Eve, we will be transfer 2.
> 
> I did find out some bad news at my last appt. My clinic will be closing down. If this cycle doesn't work in have to transfer to a new clinic. Not sure how that will work for my frosties...
> 
> Eve and Miracle, any symptoms yet???

Oh no! That's a shame about your clinic. Does this mean you'll have to get a new FS? I'm sure they can transfer them somehow... Hmm. 

Yay for a date set! I hope everything goes smoothly & you have some great embies. 

No symptoms from me! Just normal me. Boobs hurt like they always do before AF / when I'm on progesterone. Nothing else. :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Deepsea said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had some pretty bad nausea the past couple days... I hope it will get better as I just decreased my estrace dose back to twice a day instead of three times a day. And I started the dreaded progesterone shots tonight. Such a mental game sticking myself in my butt. I ice it before hand and I can barely feel it. But I definitely dont like the first couple days of it. Transfer is set for this next Thursday at 10am. And yes Eve, we will be transfer 2.
> 
> I did find out some bad news at my last appt. My clinic will be closing down. If this cycle doesn't work in have to transfer to a new clinic. Not sure how that will work for my frosties...
> 
> Eve and Miracle, any symptoms yet???
> 
> Oh no! That's a shame about your clinic. Does this mean you'll have to get a new FS? I'm sure they can transfer them somehow... Hmm.
> 
> Yay for a date set! I hope everything goes smoothly & you have some great embies.
> 
> No symptoms from me! Just normal me. Boobs hurt like they always do before AF / when I'm on progesterone. Nothing else. :)Click to expand...

That's sad that your clinic will close deep sea

No symptoms at all My boobs stopped hurting. I am getting really anxious and can't sleep. This is my last try :wacko:
I did test my HCG last night at 7pm and the double lines were still there not really dark but visible. It was exactly 10 days past my trigger shot, but I am using FRER and they are very sensitive, so I am sure is still the residual from the trigger 
Just have to wait until Friday when my test is schedule :coffee:


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepsea said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had some pretty bad nausea the past couple days... I hope it will get better as I just decreased my estrace dose back to twice a day instead of three times a day. And I started the dreaded progesterone shots tonight. Such a mental game sticking myself in my butt. I ice it before hand and I can barely feel it. But I definitely dont like the first couple days of it. Transfer is set for this next Thursday at 10am. And yes Eve, we will be transfer 2.
> 
> I did find out some bad news at my last appt. My clinic will be closing down. If this cycle doesn't work in have to transfer to a new clinic. Not sure how that will work for my frosties...
> 
> Eve and Miracle, any symptoms yet???
> 
> Oh no! That's a shame about your clinic. Does this mean you'll have to get a new FS? I'm sure they can transfer them somehow... Hmm.
> 
> Yay for a date set! I hope everything goes smoothly & you have some great embies.
> 
> No symptoms from me! Just normal me. Boobs hurt like they always do before AF / when I'm on progesterone. Nothing else. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad that your clinic will close deep sea
> 
> No symptoms at all My boobs stopped hurting. I am getting really anxious and can't sleep. This is my last try :wacko:
> I did test my HCG last night at 7pm and the double lines were still there not really dark but visible. It was exactly 10 days past my trigger shot, but I am using FRER and they are very sensitive, so I am sure is still the residual from the trigger
> Just have to wait until Friday when my test is schedule :coffee:Click to expand...

How many days post transfer are you now? You'd be about 4? I can't believe the trigger is still there! That just seems so long to me! Maybe it's a positive for another reason? Hmm... I guess just keep testing until it starts getting darker or lighter? Or wait until Friday hehe:) my test isn't until next Monday, which is so annoying because I usually start to spot before hand as it ends up being 12dp5dt. So painful!


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepsea said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I've had some pretty bad nausea the past couple days... I hope it will get better as I just decreased my estrace dose back to twice a day instead of three times a day. And I started the dreaded progesterone shots tonight. Such a mental game sticking myself in my butt. I ice it before hand and I can barely feel it. But I definitely dont like the first couple days of it. Transfer is set for this next Thursday at 10am. And yes Eve, we will be transfer 2.
> 
> I did find out some bad news at my last appt. My clinic will be closing down. If this cycle doesn't work in have to transfer to a new clinic. Not sure how that will work for my frosties...
> 
> Eve and Miracle, any symptoms yet???
> 
> Oh no! That's a shame about your clinic. Does this mean you'll have to get a new FS? I'm sure they can transfer them somehow... Hmm.
> 
> Yay for a date set! I hope everything goes smoothly & you have some great embies.
> 
> No symptoms from me! Just normal me. Boobs hurt like they always do before AF / when I'm on progesterone. Nothing else. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad that your clinic will close deep sea
> 
> No symptoms at all My boobs stopped hurting. I am getting really anxious and can't sleep. This is my last try :wacko:
> I did test my HCG last night at 7pm and the double lines were still there not really dark but visible. It was exactly 10 days past my trigger shot, but I am using FRER and they are very sensitive, so I am sure is still the residual from the trigger
> Just have to wait until Friday when my test is schedule :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> How many days post transfer are you now? You'd be about 4? I can't believe the trigger is still there! That just seems so long to me! Maybe it's a positive for another reason? Hmm... I guess just keep testing until it starts getting darker or lighter? Or wait until Friday hehe:) my test isn't until next Monday, which is so annoying because I usually start to spot before hand as it ends up being 12dp5dt. So painful!Click to expand...

Today I am 4dp5dt. 11 days after my trigger shot. I tested tonight and the two lines are still there. Very visible :confused: No lighter or darker than last night. All the same. I was reading and some women can have their trigger in the system as long as 14 days. Do you know when your trigger shot is normally out?

I don't have sore boobs or cramping!!! Nothing! Nada!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- That would be nice to have the same doctor beginning to end. Wouldn't it be ironic that you get pregnant now right before you move and you'd need a new doctor anyway! I hope that happens though because then it means you are pregnant!! I don't blame you for not testing. I tested early with my first ET and the second half of the wait was tortuous. My second FET was much more enjoyable because I was in pregnancy bliss. I will definitely go through things that way again. I'm officially anti-testing early (but of course support all the POAS-aholic's!!) 

Deepsea- Sorry to hear your clinic is shutting down! Is there another one nearby? I'm sure they'll have a plan for your :cold: That's great that ET date is set. Only a few more days. I don't know how you do the PIO shots yourself. I didn't mind them, but hubs gave them to me. I never could've done it on my own. Way to go!! 

Miracle- That's crazy if the hcg is still in your system from the trigger shot. Although I think I have heard that in some people it can last longer than 10 days. I just hope you have hcg in your system for a different reason!! 

AFM- AF made it! I'm officially back in the ttc game :dance: For some reason I just feel completely optimistic that my lil bub is not far away from being real. I just have a sense of peace right now that I haven't had in a long time. I'm sure it doesn't mean anything but I'm going to enjoy it while its here.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- That would be nice to have the same doctor beginning to end. Wouldn't it be ironic that you get pregnant now right before you move and you'd need a new doctor anyway! I hope that happens though because then it means you are pregnant!! I don't blame you for not testing. I tested early with my first ET and the second half of the wait was tortuous. My second FET was much more enjoyable because I was in pregnancy bliss. I will definitely go through things that way again. I'm officially anti-testing early (but of course support all the POAS-aholic's!!)
> 
> Deepsea- Sorry to hear your clinic is shutting down! Is there another one nearby? I'm sure they'll have a plan for your :cold: That's great that ET date is set. Only a few more days. I don't know how you do the PIO shots yourself. I didn't mind them, but hubs gave them to me. I never could've done it on my own. Way to go!!
> 
> Miracle- That's crazy if the hcg is still in your system from the trigger shot. Although I think I have heard that in some people it can last longer than 10 days. I just hope you have hcg in your system for a different reason!!
> 
> AFM- AF made it! I'm officially back in the ttc game :dance: For some reason I just feel completely optimistic that my lil bub is not far away from being real. I just have a sense of peace right now that I haven't had in a long time. I'm sure it doesn't mean anything but I'm going to enjoy it while its here.

Haha- I'm hearing what you're saying! If only it were true. It would be so great to not need a new doc. I emailed the clinic in the new area that I'm moving to, and they said that I just need a referral & the doctor I will be seeing is the director of the clinic and has been Doing this for 25 years... So we'll see. I'm just going to meet with him & see if he can offer me something more or different. So that will probably be in late July- but we won't do another round of IVF until later this year or end of next year. Depending on whether or not we can save enough money for another round *sigh*! 

I'm SO happy to hear that you are feeling at peace with yourself right now. This miracle isn't far away. I refuse to accept its game over for either of us. Sometimes you do need some time out, and that's what we will have for the rest of this year hopefully. :) maybe a holiday is due!! 

How many eggs did you get on your ER htw? I'm hoping to up my dosage next time of gonal, and get a few more eggs than the crappy 7/5 mature. And then hopefully get a few more blasts! 

Xx


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls&#8230;. Thanks God I found this place to vent a little bit&#8230; I woke up this morning and of course&#8230; Tested again to see if my trigger shot was completely out! The second line faded out considerably from the last test and now is very light. I still can see it well but is faint&#8230; In the afternoon I can say I am 5dp5dt and I wish I could say this faint line was my real BFP. It sucks that my body metabolize the trigger so slow&#8230; 12 days to be completely gone&#8230; Really??? Getting closer to the finish line is so scary&#8230;](*,)


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Sounds like you'll be in good hands should you need them after your move! I'll still stay hopeful that one (or two!!) of your embabies stuck around this time. I had a lot at EC (24) but only 11 were mature enough to fertilize. Out of the 11 only 3 were good enough to freeze. So I didn't do great either :nope: So now I'm taking coQ10 to see if that helps with egg quality if that's the problem in the meantime. Hubs and I have a mini vacay planned in June (LA for a wedding) so it'll be good to get away. Have you planned anything?? 

Miracle- :hugs: It is so stressful to not know what's going on with your body! I hope the faint line is the start of your BFP! It's still really early after ET. FX!!!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Sounds like you'll be in good hands should you need them after your move! I'll still stay hopeful that one (or two!!) of your embabies stuck around this time. I had a lot at EC (24) but only 11 were mature enough to fertilize. Out of the 11 only 3 were good enough to freeze. So I didn't do great either :nope: So now I'm taking coQ10 to see if that helps with egg quality if that's the problem in the meantime. Hubs and I have a mini vacay planned in June (LA for a wedding) so it'll be good to get away. Have you planned anything??
> 
> Miracle- :hugs: It is so stressful to not know what's going on with your body! I hope the faint line is the start of your BFP! It's still really early after ET. FX!!!!

I've been taking coQ10 as well, how many mg's ?? I think my tablets are 150mg so sometimes I take two... Then some days just one haha. So sick of tablets blah! 

That'll be great!! We haven't planned anything but I'm hoping to pop over to New Zealand to explore maybe at the end of the year, or possibly Thailand. We've been to Bali a few times as its not too far away, and that's a nice little get away but I want something new ;) 

Miracle, yay finally that darn trigger is going! I can't believe how long it has stuck around. Now fingers crossed the BFP is coming :)


----------



## 3chords

eveclo & Miracle, how are you gals doing? Testing yet?

I think that my trigger has gone...it was basically only slightly visible on a wondfo a couple of days ago and now I have all positive tests, including a FRER which has progressively darkened over the last 24 hrs. I can't really believe it, in fact I still don't. Terrifying.


----------



## Cjohnson13

Congrats j! That's fantastic!


----------



## 3chords

Here are a couple of pics, hope they show up clear...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0323.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0319.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Deepsea

3chords: Looks like a BFP to me! Congrats!!!! When is you beta?


----------



## 3chords

Not until Monday (14dp3dt).


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- I've been taking 200mg of coq10 but I've been thinking of upping it to 300mg. But like you, I'm sick of all the meds! I'm so jealous of the neat places you have nearby to visit! I'd love to go to any of the places you mentioned! You should definitely plan a little getaway. I've been trying to think of a fun place to go this fall//winter if my acupuncturist thinks hubs and I aren't 'ready' to do IVF this fall. I always like going some place warm, but maybe I should plan a snowboarding trip instead. 

3chords- Congrats!! I definitely see that line! When do you go for your beta? Fx for a nice strong result!!


----------



## eveclo

3chords said:


> Here are a couple of pics, hope they show up clear...

I can see a great line on that recent one! And I'm really bad at seeing lines so its definitely good! Yay! So happy for you. Can't wait to see how your beta goes. 



Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- I've been taking 200mg of coq10 but I've been thinking of upping it to 300mg. But like you, I'm sick of all the meds! I'm so jealous of the neat places you have nearby to visit! I'd love to go to any of the places you mentioned! You should definitely plan a little getaway. I've been trying to think of a fun place to go this fall//winter if my acupuncturist thinks hubs and I aren't 'ready' to do IVF this fall. I always like going some place warm, but maybe I should plan a snowboarding trip instead.
> 
> 3chords- Congrats!! I definitely see that line! When do you go for your beta? Fx for a nice strong result!!

We are super lucky! Bali is only about a 6 hour flight away, give or take. And super cheap! Have you been to Australia before? I recommend it highly ;) haha. 

Snowboarding would be amazing! Where we are moving is about 2 hours away from the snow. I've never seen snow before except for on top of mountains in the distance, so I'm super excited! I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to pick up a snowboard or skis, I'm a bit unco. Haha. 

Well, I hope you are 'ready' for ivf! I love following you girls' journeys ! 

Afm, 6dp5dt today and I'm not testing. No spotting which is good. Maybe a little cramping but only in the last 10 mins. Weird. Ill see if I have any spotting over the next few days. I'm not ready to know if its a negative yet. I liked your advice of staying in PUPO bliss. Although, it's not really bliss when you're so paranoid about what you're going to do next. Silly over thinking brain. Hehe


----------



## Cjohnson13

3 chords congrats!!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> We are super lucky! Bali is only about a 6 hour flight away, give or take. And super cheap! Have you been to Australia before? I recommend it highly ;) haha.
> 
> Snowboarding would be amazing! Where we are moving is about 2 hours away from the snow. I've never seen snow before except for on top of mountains in the distance, so I'm super excited! I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to pick up a snowboard or skis, I'm a bit unco. Haha.
> 
> Well, I hope you are 'ready' for ivf! I love following you girls' journeys !
> 
> Afm, 6dp5dt today and I'm not testing. No spotting which is good. Maybe a little cramping but only in the last 10 mins. Weird. Ill see if I have any spotting over the next few days. I'm not ready to know if its a negative yet. I liked your advice of staying in PUPO bliss. Although, it's not really bliss when you're so paranoid about what you're going to do next. Silly over thinking brain. Hehe

Australia is definitely on my list of 'must sees'!!! I have a long list of those though and I keep spending all my money trying to make a baby :dohh: I need to go to Australia when I can take a couple of weeks off work to enjoy lots of time there! 

It's always so weird to me that there are people who've never seen snow. I can't imagine life without it! I find it so peaceful and pretty when it's freshly fallen. You should definitely give skiing/snowboarding a try! I hadn't done either until I met husband. I think I was 22 when I learned. I'm not good by any means (I am super nervous and fall a bit) but it's kind of relaxing at the same time. 

Good for you for not testing!! I found my second FET much more 'enjoyable.' I do think it was less stressful not seeing stark white tests. It didn't stop me from planning next steps either. I think it's just part of the process - always be prepared! :haha: I hope you won't even have to know about next steps. Have you decided if you'll test before your beta?


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> We are super lucky! Bali is only about a 6 hour flight away, give or take. And super cheap! Have you been to Australia before? I recommend it highly ;) haha.
> 
> Snowboarding would be amazing! Where we are moving is about 2 hours away from the snow. I've never seen snow before except for on top of mountains in the distance, so I'm super excited! I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to pick up a snowboard or skis, I'm a bit unco. Haha.
> 
> Well, I hope you are 'ready' for ivf! I love following you girls' journeys !
> 
> Afm, 6dp5dt today and I'm not testing. No spotting which is good. Maybe a little cramping but only in the last 10 mins. Weird. Ill see if I have any spotting over the next few days. I'm not ready to know if its a negative yet. I liked your advice of staying in PUPO bliss. Although, it's not really bliss when you're so paranoid about what you're going to do next. Silly over thinking brain. Hehe
> 
> Australia is definitely on my list of 'must sees'!!! I have a long list of those though and I keep spending all my money trying to make a baby :dohh: I need to go to Australia when I can take a couple of weeks off work to enjoy lots of time there!
> 
> It's always so weird to me that there are people who've never seen snow. I can't imagine life without it! I find it so peaceful and pretty when it's freshly fallen. You should definitely give skiing/snowboarding a try! I hadn't done either until I met husband. I think I was 22 when I learned. I'm not good by any means (I am super nervous and fall a bit) but it's kind of relaxing at the same time.
> 
> Good for you for not testing!! I found my second FET much more 'enjoyable.' I do think it was less stressful not seeing stark white tests. It didn't stop me from planning next steps either. I think it's just part of the process - always be prepared! :haha: I hope you won't even have to know about next steps. Have you decided if you'll test before your beta?Click to expand...

Haha, I understand completely. We have spent so much money on trying to get pregnant, we forget about other things in life! Although we are lucky in Aus to have subsidized ivf, it's still $5000 out of pocket each time roughly which is still a big chunk of your savings when you have rent, food and other bills. I know America is even more expensive possibly 4 x over, so I can understand the financial hardship completely. So hard, we didn't choose this life! 

I think I'll test on Sunday if I haven't had any other spotting. I have started spotting slightly today and I am 8dp5dt. So definately due for my period... If there's nothing more ill test on Sunday and then see how it goes.


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> We are super lucky! Bali is only about a 6 hour flight away, give or take. And super cheap! Have you been to Australia before? I recommend it highly ;) haha.
> 
> Snowboarding would be amazing! Where we are moving is about 2 hours away from the snow. I've never seen snow before except for on top of mountains in the distance, so I'm super excited! I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to pick up a snowboard or skis, I'm a bit unco. Haha.
> 
> Well, I hope you are 'ready' for ivf! I love following you girls' journeys !
> 
> Afm, 6dp5dt today and I'm not testing. No spotting which is good. Maybe a little cramping but only in the last 10 mins. Weird. Ill see if I have any spotting over the next few days. I'm not ready to know if its a negative yet. I liked your advice of staying in PUPO bliss. Although, it's not really bliss when you're so paranoid about what you're going to do next. Silly over thinking brain. Hehe
> 
> Australia is definitely on my list of 'must sees'!!! I have a long list of those though and I keep spending all my money trying to make a baby :dohh: I need to go to Australia when I can take a couple of weeks off work to enjoy lots of time there!
> 
> It's always so weird to me that there are people who've never seen snow. I can't imagine life without it! I find it so peaceful and pretty when it's freshly fallen. You should definitely give skiing/snowboarding a try! I hadn't done either until I met husband. I think I was 22 when I learned. I'm not good by any means (I am super nervous and fall a bit) but it's kind of relaxing at the same time.
> 
> Good for you for not testing!! I found my second FET much more 'enjoyable.' I do think it was less stressful not seeing stark white tests. It didn't stop me from planning next steps either. I think it's just part of the process - always be prepared! :haha: I hope you won't even have to know about next steps. Have you decided if you'll test before your beta?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I understand completely. We have spent so much money on trying to get pregnant, we forget about other things in life! Although we are lucky in Aus to have subsidized ivf, it's still $5000 out of pocket each time roughly which is still a big chunk of your savings when you have rent, food and other bills. I know America is even more expensive possibly 4 x over, so I can understand the financial hardship completely. So hard, we didn't choose this life!
> 
> I think I'll test on Sunday if I haven't had any other spotting. I have started spotting slightly today and I am 8dp5dt. So definately due for my period... If there's nothing more ill test on Sunday and then see how it goes.Click to expand...

Good morning girls! It's such a relief when I wake up and see you guys already have posted :) I don't think I could survive without this groups I agree with both of you about the traveling thing It would be good if we have some money left to travel but with IVF Not any time soon! I pay everything out of my pocket and IVF here in US is not cheap!!! 
I woke up this morning and tested. My husband do not know I am testing, so I had to be fast  Hehehe I looked at the test and saw no immediate line coming, so I came back to bed. 15 minutes later I came back to my bedroom to check and the second line is there. I think is darker than yesterday, but not as dark as I see other people on 8dp5dt. I hope this slow development of the line is not an ectopic or chemical I wish you all a very nice day!


----------



## 3chords

Miracle - we also pay out of pocket for everything except that the drugs were 90% covered. So we ended up about $8500 out of pocket for this fresh cycle. They haven't yet charged us for storage of the frosties, and I think that's like $400/year or something. We saved up for 2 full fresh cycles before starting the first one so I really keep praying it worked and then we can re-direct the cash to something nice like a vacation, etc. People who get pregnant without IVF just have no concept of the costs...can be so crazy.


----------



## Deepsea

Miracle, FX that this is the start of your BFP! Will you continue to test or wait for your OTD? My DH doesn't want me to test this time but I don't think I'll be able to hold out till the end...

I go in for my transfer in an hour! I haven't heard from my clinic on how my embryos defrosted so a little nervous on that end. Otherwise I'm pretty relaxed and ready to settle in for a long lazy weekend.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> Miracle, FX that this is the start of your BFP! Will you continue to test or wait for your OTD? My DH doesn't want me to test this time but I don't think I'll be able to hold out till the end...
> 
> I go in for my transfer in an hour! I haven't heard from my clinic on how my embryos defrosted so a little nervous on that end. Otherwise I'm pretty relaxed and ready to settle in for a long lazy weekend.

Hey Deepsea! Good luck on your transfer. I will say a pray for you. My clinic only give me updates when we get in the clinic to the actual transfer... I think is a standard procedure.
I will test tomorrow morning before my blood work. I don't want to go blind about the possible result. I tested more for curiosity to verify when the trigger would be gone from my system and I never got a stark white! It was a continuation of dark and then progressively being light... And the last couple of days, no changes at all other than this morning that it looks a shade darker... I will keep you posted :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 3chords

Deepsea, good luck today! Treat yourself nicely after the transfer...DH and I went out to a fancy grilled cheese restaurant for lunch after ours, haha.

Miracle, definitely keep us posted. All my fingers and toes crossed for your beta!


----------



## Deepsea

I'm officially pupo with 2 expanding blasts! Everything went very smoothly. Now I have 24 hrs of bed rest. OTD is June 2.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Deepsea said:


> I'm officially pupo with 2 expanding blasts! Everything went very smoothly. Now I have 24 hrs of bed rest. OTD is June 2.

Congrats Deepsea!!! :flower:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Testing Sunday is a good idea. I did it the same way, so maybe I am biased! Have you had any more spotting?? Fx things quieted down for you. It is nice that you have IVF subsidized. I think my out of pocket expenses were around 15000 for my fresh IVF. My FET was probably 200-300 as I only had to pay for meds. Either way it sucks we have to pay any amount to make a baby!!! Grr. 

Miracle- Yay for a faint line!! Have you tested again- is it getting darker??? Fx! 

Deepsea- Congrats on being PUPO!!! You had ET on my wedding anniversary- definitely a lucky day :thumbup: Wish you well. Will you test early?? 

How is everyone else doing?? Hope well :flower:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Testing Sunday is a good idea. I did it the same way, so maybe I am biased! Have you had any more spotting?? Fx things quieted down for you. It is nice that you have IVF subsidized. I think my out of pocket expenses were around 15000 for my fresh IVF. My FET was probably 200-300 as I only had to pay for meds. Either way it sucks we have to pay any amount to make a baby!!! Grr.
> 
> Miracle- Yay for a faint line!! Have you tested again- is it getting darker??? Fx!
> 
> Deepsea- Congrats on being PUPO!!! You had ET on my wedding anniversary- definitely a lucky day :thumbup: Wish you well. Will you test early??
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Hope well :flower:

My Beta results came back... 15. Probably a chemical again. I am out girls! Good luck to all of you...


----------



## Deepsea

So sorry Miracle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Testing Sunday is a good idea. I did it the same way, so maybe I am biased! Have you had any more spotting?? Fx things quieted down for you. It is nice that you have IVF subsidized. I think my out of pocket expenses were around 15000 for my fresh IVF. My FET was probably 200-300 as I only had to pay for meds. Either way it sucks we have to pay any amount to make a baby!!! Grr.
> 
> Miracle- Yay for a faint line!! Have you tested again- is it getting darker??? Fx!
> 
> Deepsea- Congrats on being PUPO!!! You had ET on my wedding anniversary- definitely a lucky day :thumbup: Wish you well. Will you test early??
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Hope well :flower:

Hello HTW, I got my period yesterday! So that's a bummer. It's super heavy today, so I stopped progesterone. I haven't let my doctor know, but will send her a txt tomorrow. I kept forgetting today because we were so busy! 

I'm ok. I will be fine, I already expected it, as we had transferred 3 great embryos already and none had stuck. We'll just have to see where the future takes us. Thanks for checking in on me. :hugs: 




MiracleAngel said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Eveclo- Testing Sunday is a good idea. I did it the same way, so maybe I am biased! Have you had any more spotting?? Fx things quieted down for you. It is nice that you have IVF subsidized. I think my out of pocket expenses were around 15000 for my fresh IVF. My FET was probably 200-300 as I only had to pay for meds. Either way it sucks we have to pay any amount to make a baby!!! Grr.
> 
> Miracle- Yay for a faint line!! Have you tested again- is it getting darker??? Fx!
> 
> Deepsea- Congrats on being PUPO!!! You had ET on my wedding anniversary- definitely a lucky day :thumbup: Wish you well. Will you test early??
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Hope well :flower:
> 
> My Beta results came back... 15. Probably a chemical again. I am out girls! Good luck to all of you...Click to expand...

:( so sorry to hear miracle! Xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Eve and miracle I'm so sorry


----------



## MiracleAngel

Worse day today&#8230; AF coming&#8230; 
My best friend announced she is pregnant! How about that?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Miracle- :hugs: I'm so sorry. Are they going to do another beta? I can't remember, do you have any frozen embryo?? It always seems that others announce their pregnant just when you find out you aren't. It totally sucks. Take some time to pamper yourself. It's ok. 

Eveclo- :hugs: This stinks. I officially hate your AF! It's definitely time she take a very long vacation. I'm so sorry things didn't work this time. I agree it's a good idea to do some other testing. ICSI is supposed to 'fix' MFI. Sounds like you are going to take a bit of a ttc break? Totally understandable. Hubs and I had a really great day yesterday doing things we used to do before this became our life and we didn't talk ttc once! It was really nice. Do you have a journal I can stalk? :winkwink: I'm really rootin for you and your hubs to get your little miracle and soon! You seem to have a great big heart and I know you'll make a great momma! 

CJ- How's everything looking at your scans? Have you been released to your OB yet? Can't believe you're already 10 weeeks!! :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow ! So far so good!!! I still will be with my re for 2 weeks however my ob overlaps them. I try not to post about it much because I know how I felt reading other ladies posts especially after my 2 chemicals. I still read the forum daily and are praying for each of you.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hatethewait85 said:


> Miracle- :hugs: I'm so sorry. Are they going to do another beta? I can't remember, do you have any frozen embryo?? It always seems that others announce their pregnant just when you find out you aren't. It totally sucks. Take some time to pamper yourself. It's ok.
> 
> Eveclo- :hugs: This stinks. I officially hate your AF! It's definitely time she take a very long vacation. I'm so sorry things didn't work this time. I agree it's a good idea to do some other testing. ICSI is supposed to 'fix' MFI. Sounds like you are going to take a bit of a ttc break? Totally understandable. Hubs and I had a really great day yesterday doing things we used to do before this became our life and we didn't talk ttc once! It was really nice. Do you have a journal I can stalk? :winkwink: I'm really rootin for you and your hubs to get your little miracle and soon! You seem to have a great big heart and I know you'll make a great momma!
> 
> CJ- How's everything looking at your scans? Have you been released to your OB yet? Can't believe you're already 10 weeeks!! :)

No. No more betas When is below 15 they don;t even bother doing it. I don't have any frozen embryos neither have the money for another IVF. This is it! I am done trying :( And don't know how to live with this sad reality!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Miracle- :hugs: I'm so sorry. Are they going to do another beta? I can't remember, do you have any frozen embryo?? It always seems that others announce their pregnant just when you find out you aren't. It totally sucks. Take some time to pamper yourself. It's ok.
> 
> Eveclo- :hugs: This stinks. I officially hate your AF! It's definitely time she take a very long vacation. I'm so sorry things didn't work this time. I agree it's a good idea to do some other testing. ICSI is supposed to 'fix' MFI. Sounds like you are going to take a bit of a ttc break? Totally understandable. Hubs and I had a really great day yesterday doing things we used to do before this became our life and we didn't talk ttc once! It was really nice. Do you have a journal I can stalk? :winkwink: I'm really rootin for you and your hubs to get your little miracle and soon! You seem to have a great big heart and I know you'll make a great momma!
> 
> CJ- How's everything looking at your scans? Have you been released to your OB yet? Can't believe you're already 10 weeeks!! :)

Yes! A little break. As we are moving interstate, about 17 hours drive away from where we are now... So no family/ friends / support network. So I need to just settle in for a bit. Also, I'm petrified of making the wrong choice regarding doctors. But, we'll see. We looked after my friends son yesterday 17 months, and I wanted to cry so often when I saw my husband with him. I need him to have one of his own, so I hope it isn't a sperm issue that is wrong with embryos. 

I don't have a journal but I probably should start a blog or something... Ill link you to it when I do! 

Thanks htw, you're great!! How's everything going with you? Just waiting on the RI appointment? I think that's a great idea. My doc said she's going to call today with some ideas for next steps as in testing. So hopefully she does. :) 

Xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

CJ- So glad to hear things are growing and looking as they should. I'm so happy for you! 

Miracle- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am sooo sorry. Infertility is so unfair and I wish I had something I could say to make this more bearable. I'm definitely hear if you need to talk about anything at any point. 

eveclo- Wow! You are moving so far away! Is it the end of the month that you set off? I hope the move goes well. Perhaps a scenery change is just what you need! I always have such a hard time being around my nephews, too. I love them and have so much fun but it makes me sad to know that I may always just be 'auntie.' Hang in there. Time is definitely on your side and when you are good and ready, I hope your next round of IVF is successful. It's hard to pick a doc, isn't it? Hubs and I both really like our current doc. She seems smart, practical, down to earth, sensitive to our needs. I like that she suffered through infertility and had every treatment under the sun so she 'get's it.' But when comparing success stats of my clinic to those within a couple of hours of my home, they aren't as good. So makes me wonder what the outcome would've been with a different doc. What did your doc have in mind for next steps testing? I'm just waiting for my RI appointment in July. It seems ages away. I'm also taking herbs and doing acupuncture and hoping lightning strikes so I can get a BFP before this appointment! Please let me know if you start a blog/journal. I'd love to follow along. I started a journal earlier this year and it's been very therapeutic. I mostly just babble to myself :haha:, but it's so good to get it off my chest! It's a good no judgement zone and I don't have to worry what others will think. Anyway, I hope you are doing ok. I've been thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> CJ- So glad to hear things are growing and looking as they should. I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Miracle- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am sooo sorry. Infertility is so unfair and I wish I had something I could say to make this more bearable. I'm definitely hear if you need to talk about anything at any point.
> 
> eveclo- Wow! You are moving so far away! Is it the end of the month that you set off? I hope the move goes well. Perhaps a scenery change is just what you need! I always have such a hard time being around my nephews, too. I love them and have so much fun but it makes me sad to know that I may always just be 'auntie.' Hang in there. Time is definitely on your side and when you are good and ready, I hope your next round of IVF is successful. It's hard to pick a doc, isn't it? Hubs and I both really like our current doc. She seems smart, practical, down to earth, sensitive to our needs. I like that she suffered through infertility and had every treatment under the sun so she 'get's it.' But when comparing success stats of my clinic to those within a couple of hours of my home, they aren't as good. So makes me wonder what the outcome would've been with a different doc. What did your doc have in mind for next steps testing? I'm just waiting for my RI appointment in July. It seems ages away. I'm also taking herbs and doing acupuncture and hoping lightning strikes so I can get a BFP before this appointment! Please let me know if you start a blog/journal. I'd love to follow along. I started a journal earlier this year and it's been very therapeutic. I mostly just babble to myself :haha:, but it's so good to get it off my chest! It's a good no judgement zone and I don't have to worry what others will think. Anyway, I hope you are doing ok. I've been thinking of you! :flower:

Thankyou for thinking of me, HTW. Honestly, it means more than you know. I had a missed call from my doctor yesterday, so I rang back and asked what was up, and she wanted to suggest we do a laparoscopy (I think she said the uterus one too but I couldn't hear exactly). She said that I may have some scar tissue / endometriosis that is affecting implantation. I just can't see how this could be the case as I have no symptoms of endometriosis but I am so badly hoping that I have some crazy amount so I can have an answer as to why ivf has not worked for us... At then I hope they can remove it all and I have a successful cycle hehe. My only drama is, I finish work on the 27th June. And she said she could do the surgery on the 16th, and I would need 3 days off work. I just feel bad to take my sick leave before I actually leave my job. And I would wait until we get into our new location, although, the doctors aren't as 'good' there as we currently live in a capital city and we are now moving to a country town. Ah, so much to think about. Did you have a lap? I know you had something similar? Did they find anything? She said she would test my NK cells, but said that she didn't believe there was enough evidence to support this study. But if they seemed 'overly high' she could look into some treatment to recommend to our new doctor. She's an absolute sweet heart and I adore her. She seems so sad that it hasn't worked for us, and I think that is something really nice. She really takes the time to explain it to me. If you and your husband like your RE and feel like she is doing everything she can to help, then I'd definately stay with her! I'd love to stay with my doctor, but I'm not completely sure she is Doing 'all' she can, but that could be due to my young age and that she thought as soon as you chucked an embryo in there id be knocked up... Hehe. 

Thanks again HTW, hope you and your husband are going well, and enjoying TTC the natural way;) xx


----------



## Cjohnson13

Eve- I had both a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy , during the hyster they found I had a sub septum, eventually they did a lap after. Y 2nd miscarrage and apparently I had a crazy amount of adhesions due to surgeries prior but to my surprise they found some endo... That's the one thing I didn't think they would find. I dunno if that's what helped this last time or not but it wasn't a horrible recovery I took a fri sat sun off


----------



## eveclo

Cjohnson13 said:


> Eve- I had both a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy , during the hyster they found I had a sub septum, eventually they did a lap after. Y 2nd miscarrage and apparently I had a crazy amount of adhesions due to surgeries prior but to my surprise they found some endo... That's the one thing I didn't think they would find. I dunno if that's what helped this last time or not but it wasn't a horrible recovery I took a fri sat sun off

Thanks for that! I guess everyone heals differently, I'm just scared now!hope you are feeling great :)


----------



## 3chords

Miracle - I am so sorry, this whole business of infertility is incredibly frustrating, expensive and so often heartbreaking. I am thinking of you and I hope that in the long term things work out.

eveclo - sorry about AF, that majorly blows. The only time I was ever happy to see AF was when I was starting IVF.

My situation continues to be super frustrating. My beta was only 51 at what would be 16 DPO. This is VERY low. My progesterone was 36 which I thought was actually pretty good since at my old clinic they were happy with anything over 15 but this RE says he sees better outcomes with 50+. Two days later (yesterday) my beta had risen to 129 and the progesterone stayed the same even though I upped the suppositories to 4x/day. So as of yesterday I am taking PIO shots which are absolutely horrible and since my DH is away on business and I can't administer them to myself I am going in to the clinic daily. They are still telling us that our odds of this being a viable pregnancy are like less than 25% so I just feel like the PIO shots will prolong the inevitable. Sigh. I go back tomorrow for my next beta/progesterone check. If my numbers go down, they will give up. If they increase but don't double, I'll go back in for a beta in another 48 hours. If they increase and double, I'll go back in for a beta in 4 days. It's like the neverending saga.


----------



## MiracleAngel

3chords said:


> Miracle - I am so sorry, this whole business of infertility is incredibly frustrating, expensive and so often heartbreaking. I am thinking of you and I hope that in the long term things work out.
> 
> eveclo - sorry about AF, that majorly blows. The only time I was ever happy to see AF was when I was starting IVF.
> 
> My situation continues to be super frustrating. My beta was only 51 at what would be 16 DPO. This is VERY low. My progesterone was 36 which I thought was actually pretty good since at my old clinic they were happy with anything over 15 but this RE says he sees better outcomes with 50+. Two days later (yesterday) my beta had risen to 129 and the progesterone stayed the same even though I upped the suppositories to 4x/day. So as of yesterday I am taking PIO shots which are absolutely horrible and since my DH is away on business and I can't administer them to myself I am going in to the clinic daily. They are still telling us that our odds of this being a viable pregnancy are like less than 25% so I just feel like the PIO shots will prolong the inevitable. Sigh. I go back tomorrow for my next beta/progesterone check. If my numbers go down, they will give up. If they increase but don't double, I'll go back in for a beta in another 48 hours. If they increase and double, I'll go back in for a beta in 4 days. It's like the neverending saga.

Hang in there! This must be your little warrior inside of you fighting for his life! 

I have an appointment with a immunologist to see my results. As per my RE, he is the only person he trust in this country, so he might suggest any additional exams and also give me his insight about my tests. I am still in a very emotional moment at a point a can not even accept a hug from anyone. My hubby is being very patient with me... It's being hard for me to accept that I will live without a child... :cry:


----------



## Hatethewait85

eve- I've not had a lap but for awhile wondered if one would be a good idea. But after some reading, I was under the impression that IVF was the way to go with endo and that it wouldn't really affect implantation. I wonder how it would affect implantation if endo is outside of the uterus? I had a hysteroscopy done back in March. It was pretty easy recovery, I popped right up after the conscious sedation wore off (didn't need general anesthesia) and was just a bit sore with some bleeding the rest of the day. I even went back to work the next day and felt completely normal. Anyway could you do the lap the day before you move and then you wouldn't have to take so many days off? I'm not sure though that moving would be a good idea while you're recovering. It's really too bad you can't keep your current doc - were you able to ask her for a recommendation of a doc in your area? I think my doc thought chucking an embryo in there would be enough for me. When I first saw her she said 'Oh yay! You are so young!' I was 27 at the time and couldn't believe it. She's used to dealing with late 30s/early 40s though so I suppose in comparison I was young. If only ttc was that simple, eh? 

3chords- Gosh that is nervewracking! I hope you have another good beta tomorrow. I am so hopeful for you! I'll keep everything crossed extra tight too!! I did vag tabs of progesterone for my first FET and HATED them... so messy! I thought I'd hate the PIO shots too but actually thought they were pretty easy. Although I didn't have to go to the clinic every day to get them. That would stink. Hope your hubby gets home soon if you have to keep them up! 

Miracle- I hope the immunologist has a new some insight. Did you have a reason for your troubles ttc or were you diagnosed as unexplained? I can't remember. It's ok to be an emotional mess. This is a huge potential loss you are grieving. I am glad your hubs is being patient with you. We're here if you need to vent, cry, whatever it takes. Just take your time and grieve.


----------



## 3chords

Hi all,

My beta increased from 129 to 269 in 47 hours. So it is just more than doubling over a 48 hour period. They were happy with that and my progesterone is up from 33 to 41 which was also good.

Nothing to really do but wait and see. I go for another beta in 4 days and if things are still progressing normally, for an ultrasound in 2 weeks.

Such a weird situation...


----------



## Deepsea

3chords, that's great news. FX that the next beta continues to climb. Such a stressful situation. I ice my bum for about 15 minutes before I give myself the PIO shot. Can't even feel it, well for the most part!

AFM, I'm 8dp5dt and still seeing bfn on a frer. Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle, but I'm trying to keep a little hope. I saw on another thread a girl who didn't have a second line until 14dp5dt and she is 32 wks and everything is great. That seems so crazy that it took that long to see a second line.


----------



## 3chords

Deepsea, how are you doing? Any news on how your cycle turned out? FX for the best!

My beta went from 269 to 1,551 in 4 days which is very good, as it is a doubling time of 35 or so hours. Now I sit and wait for 10 days before I will have my first ultrasound. Still have like a 50/50 chance due to initially slow numbers but it is better than nothing. Have to keep some hope alive!


----------



## Deepsea

3chords, great news!!! I hope this is your sticky bean!

My nurse called me this morning with the news I expected, BFN.... I expected it, but it still hurts. My husband doesn't want to do anymore cycles until I am off of night shift and on a normal schedule again.... I agree, but it's not that easy for me to find a new job. I'm a nurse practitioner and pretty specialized, and a bit picky ;) But I agree. This job was only supposed to be temporary, is fairly stressfull and I am a zombie. We have decided to take the summer off. Relax, take a vacation and not worry about things. Reevaluate at the end of the summer. So next step, find a new doctor as my clinic is closing. Hopefully get some new insight to why everything looks great on paper, but there is on obvious issue with the embies implanting. Maybe autoimmune???


----------



## eveclo

Hi ladies, i have decided to start writing a blog, i know you suggested it HTW, so i thought why not. It's a bit boring as it just outlines our past which a lot of you already know about! But i hope that in the future it will bring a good & happy ending for people that are struggling with infertility :) i will put a link in my signature. xxx


----------



## 3chords

eveclo said:


> Hi ladies, i have decided to start writing a blog, i know you suggested it HTW, so i thought why not. It's a bit boring as it just outlines our past which a lot of you already know about! But i hope that in the future it will bring a good & happy ending for people that are struggling with infertility :) i will put a link in my signature. xxx

I will follow your blog. :coffee:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I disappeared for a few weeks. Life got the better of me!! 

3chords- Congrats on your lil bean! I've been peeking at your blog and loving the good news with your scan!!! :dance: I sure hope this is a sticky bean is here to stay!!!

deepsea- :hugs: sorry about the BFN. It's a good idea to take a few months off and regroup though. Have you started looking for a new job. I've contemplated looking for a new job but am too picky also!! I found the whole idea of updating my CV, applying, interviewing, etc in the midst of IVF completely overwhelming to even think about it seriously. I, too, am pretty specialized in my field (I'm a pharmacist that works in an outpatient clinic seeing patients individually by appointment only). Hope you are able to find a new doc and some answers with a fresh pair of eyes looking at things. Have you done acupuncture?

eveclo- Yay for a blog!! I promise to read it and get all caught up on things. Have you moved yet?? 

AFM- I got the shock of my life this morning. For the first time ever, when I tested... it was POSITIVE! 2 lines! (There's a pic in my journal). I totally credit the herbs and acupuncture- this is the first time ttc since starting herbs and hubs doing acu. I still get all shaky and sweaty when I think about the fact that I'm pregnant!! Hubs cried today on our way to work. It just doesn't seem real. How do I get a natural bfp after failing 2 FETs?! Amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## goldfishy

Omg congratulations Htw! That is fabulous news! I just popped over to see how the ladies are doing and got the best news! It's a blessing and I wouldn't even bother questioning it! 

How are you feeling? Will read your blog xxx


----------



## goldfishy

Omg congratulations Htw! That is fabulous news! I just popped over to see how the ladies are doing and got the best news! It's a blessing and I wouldn't even bother questioning it! 

How are you feeling? Will read your blog xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh thanks so much goldfishy!! I've been feeling completely normal really. Some lower abdominal twinges off and on but nothing else out of the ordinary. Not even sore boobs! I was really hoping a pregnancy would help me gain a little boobage :winkwink: But so far no luck!! 

I've been thinking about you as well. You must be close to half way by now, yes? How are you!!?? Do you have a journal I can follow along?


----------



## Deepsea

Hatethewait YEAH!!! :happydance: How far along are you? I have heard so many stories recently with couples getting BFP on thier own after failed IVFs. So happy for you!

AFM, trying to relax and not obsess about getting pregnant. Easier said than done. I am looking for a new doctor that will hopefully do some auto-immune testing for me. I really think this has a role in my struggles. Still looking for a new job, but I know that will take a while. I'm hoping that my current hospital will open a day shift position here soon....


----------



## goldfishy

It is lovely to hear about a natural bfp when you thought it wouldn't happen. So happy for you! Fyi I had no real symptoms at start. Boobs didn't get sore until around 6 weeks. 

I didn't start a journal - sorry!

You wouldn't believe it but I'm 20 weeks on Fri and have my scan tmrw. The time has flown by and I felt movement for the first time last week. It's really weird! 

I haven't bought any baby stuff yet and don't feel prepared. I spent so long researching how to get preggers, that I'm under-prepared now! Still got lots of time I guess

Just enjoy the feeling and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. So guessing your due date is around end of Feb?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Aw thanks so much ladies! I really am amazed at the whole thing. Our bodies are a strange/wonderful thing sometimes. I just truly hope this lil bub is planning to stick around. I'm terrified at the thought of a m/c. It's reassuring though to hear how many people really have no symptoms at the beginning. I've actually started having bad hot flashes and a little dizziness. This morning I had the worst headache when I got up, too. I'm not sure if any of it's related or just coincidence but either way, I'm not feeling all that normal anymore!

Based on when I think I o'ed, I'm 4 wk, 3d now (+/- a day if my o day is off). So certainly super early in the process. I have an appointment with my OB 7/23 since that's the soonest they wanted to see me... but I also scheduled a beta with my fs on Friday and then if all good, they'll do an u/s at 7 weeks which will be about 2 weeks before my OB appointment. Due date based on LMP is Feb 20, but I o'ed a bit later so I think it's closer to the 22-23. But hey it'll probably change a handful of times!

Deepsea- That'd be great if you could get a day shift at your current job. Have you asked about any upcoming openings? Hope you find something perfect. It's so hard not to stress about getting pregnant. I totally feel ya on that. But it looks like you got pregnant on your own once before so it can certainly happen again!! I definitely credit the herbs and acupuncture I was doing the last 6 weeks before my BFP. I had honestly pretty much given up a lot of hope of it ever happening (as evidenced by the number of alcoholic beverages I had this past month :blush:) Best of luck on your search for a new doc too. That can't be easy but I am sure you'll find someone good. 

goldfishy- Wow!! 20 weeks. That's amazing. And movement! How awesome. You must be over the moon. Have you been feeling well? Hey you still have 20ish weeks to get stuff for the babe so you have plenty of time! Do you have any baby showers coming up? I'm sure you'll get loads of great things with that! Hope your scan this week goes well! Update us when you can.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I disappeared for a few weeks. Life got the better of me!!
> 
> 3chords- Congrats on your lil bean! I've been peeking at your blog and loving the good news with your scan!!! :dance: I sure hope this is a sticky bean is here to stay!!!
> 
> deepsea- :hugs: sorry about the BFN. It's a good idea to take a few months off and regroup though. Have you started looking for a new job. I've contemplated looking for a new job but am too picky also!! I found the whole idea of updating my CV, applying, interviewing, etc in the midst of IVF completely overwhelming to even think about it seriously. I, too, am pretty specialized in my field (I'm a pharmacist that works in an outpatient clinic seeing patients individually by appointment only). Hope you are able to find a new doc and some answers with a fresh pair of eyes looking at things. Have you done acupuncture?
> 
> eveclo- Yay for a blog!! I promise to read it and get all caught up on things. Have you moved yet??
> 
> AFM- I got the shock of my life this morning. For the first time ever, when I tested... it was POSITIVE! 2 lines! (There's a pic in my journal). I totally credit the herbs and acupuncture- this is the first time ttc since starting herbs and hubs doing acu. I still get all shaky and sweaty when I think about the fact that I'm pregnant!! Hubs cried today on our way to work. It just doesn't seem real. How do I get a natural bfp after failing 2 FETs?! Amazing. :cloud9:

Hatethewait, I am bawling my eyes out!!!! (in an amazingly good way) I am SO GODDAM HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I am so sorry i have been absent for a while, we are still mid move so everything is a bit up in the air but wow that is absolutely incredible. :happydance: I just knew that something amazing would happen for you, what an absolute miracle. This little baby is such a treasure. You must be over the moon with the herbs & acupuncture!!! 
What herbs did they put you on? as in, were they ones that help with your lining or your ovulation or what?! It's amazing that you can have 3 beautiful quality embies put back and they didn't work but the next minute you're pregnant! 

Congratulations to you and your husband, You both deserve this! It's your time. Can't wait to follow your journey :) xxxxxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh eveclo! You are going to make me cry (in a good way!!!) Honestly, I still can't believe it. I'm not even sure I'll believe it at my ultrasound. It is such a surreal feeling. 

I was on this custom herb mix to help with my yin deficiency and then I also took stasis in the mansion of heart (or something like that) during AF and pre-o. I also took magnesium 2x/day, aspirin 81mg/day, and coq10 3x/day. Hubs also did acu and took a bunch of herbs too. Hard to say what did it, but even if I knew I'm not sure I'd believe it!!

How are YOU doing? Moving is one of my least favorite things so I definitely don't envy you. I sure hope it's going smoothly for you. Have you had your testing/lap stuff done? Update when you can :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Oh eveclo! You are going to make me cry (in a good way!!!) Honestly, I still can't believe it. I'm not even sure I'll believe it at my ultrasound. It is such a surreal feeling.
> 
> I was on this custom herb mix to help with my yin deficiency and then I also took stasis in the mansion of heart (or something like that) during AF and pre-o. I also took magnesium 2x/day, aspirin 81mg/day, and coq10 3x/day. Hubs also did acu and took a bunch of herbs too. Hard to say what did it, but even if I knew I'm not sure I'd believe it!!
> 
> How are YOU doing? Moving is one of my least favorite things so I definitely don't envy you. I sure hope it's going smoothly for you. Have you had your testing/lap stuff done? Update when you can :flower:

Absolutely amazing. Just shows that this little bub is meant to be and has fought to be here! Exciting stuff. :) When will your first ultrasound be? Can't wait to hear how it goes! :)

I am going well, fertility stuff is a bit up in the air at the moment, as you could imagine, and i'm just kind of taking it easy and trying not to think too much about it. You can only control the controllable so i'm just stressing less. 

Once again, i am so super happy for you. I can't wait to follow your journey!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Stressing less is good! It's never easy, but good if you can get to that point. I try really hard to stress less over the uncontrollable, too! When will you be all moved in to your new place? I'll keep checking your blog for more updates :winkwink:

First ultrasound is in 2 weeks with my fs (July 7). I also have one with my OB July 23. At first I was just going to go with my OB but then when they said they didn't want to see me until then I freaked out... haha. Glad my fs was willing to do a beta and an earlier ultrasound. I have my moments where I'm a nervous wreck, but I'm trying to just let it go and just enjoy the moments.


----------



## eveclo

Oh HTW, I just saw your signature. I am going to check your blog. Hope you're ok honey. I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Oh HTW, I just saw your signature. I am going to check your blog. Hope you're ok honey. I'm so sorry xxx

Thanks eveclo. I'm hanging in there. It's been a rocky week but I just hope we started the treatment soon enough to prevent tube rupture or other damage. I'll go in tomorrow for another hcg level. It feels terrible to hope for it to drop, but I'm keeping everything crossed tightly that my levels are down quite a bit. I sort of new it was all too good to be true :cry:

Hope you are well! Have you finished up the move now?


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Oh HTW, I just saw your signature. I am going to check your blog. Hope you're ok honey. I'm so sorry xxx
> 
> Thanks eveclo. I'm hanging in there. It's been a rocky week but I just hope we started the treatment soon enough to prevent tube rupture or other damage. I'll go in tomorrow for another hcg level. It feels terrible to hope for it to drop, but I'm keeping everything crossed tightly that my levels are down quite a bit. I sort of new it was all too good to be true :cry:
> 
> Hope you are well! Have you finished up the move now?Click to expand...

It's horrible to have that feeling - like good things don't ever happen. I really hope that things start to work out for both of us. It's just not fair for you at all. :( I hope that now this has opened up something new for both you and your husband, as I read in your blog that your doctor said once you conceive naturally it's a completely different ball game? It's a big waiting game I'm just so sorry that this beautiful positive that came out of a stressful few years did not stay around longer. :( so it is definately ectopic? I will have my fingers and toes crossed that things work out ok over the next few weeks and hopefully no drastic action is taken! I'm sure you will be fine though. 

Yes! The move is still mid way, although we are already in Victoria. We move into our new house next week, so for now; We are confined to an apartment. It snows about 1 hour away from here so it's a lot more chilly than I am used to. :) 

Xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

I hope we both get sticky BFP very, very soon. Good news is long overdue for us both chica!!! I totally credit the herbs and acupuncture for getting me my first BFP and my acupuncturist seems to think more time on the herbs will prevent another ectopic. She's going to add things that will help nourish my tubes and make them more flexible and slippery. :shrug: Hopefully my fs was right about being in a whole new ball game. I'm definitely ready for a winning record! :haha: They could never confirm it's location, but my beta was 3600 when they did the last u/s and they say if it's over 2000 they should see something in the uterus. Labs were up to 10,400 today so I had to go in for another shot of methotrexate. Hoping for happier days soon!

Boo to the apartment, but yay for a new house next week! Is that the final step of the move?! Hope so! And Snow?! Is it winter in Australia or does it snow there year round? A good excuse to get some cute, warm sweaters I think!! :winkwink:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> I hope we both get sticky BFP very, very soon. Good news is long overdue for us both chica!!! I totally credit the herbs and acupuncture for getting me my first BFP and my acupuncturist seems to think more time on the herbs will prevent another ectopic. She's going to add things that will help nourish my tubes and make them more flexible and slippery. :shrug: Hopefully my fs was right about being in a whole new ball game. I'm definitely ready for a winning record! :haha: They could never confirm it's location, but my beta was 3600 when they did the last u/s and they say if it's over 2000 they should see something in the uterus. Labs were up to 10,400 today so I had to go in for another shot of methotrexate. Hoping for happier days soon!
> 
> Boo to the apartment, but yay for a new house next week! Is that the final step of the move?! Hope so! And Snow?! Is it winter in Australia or does it snow there year round? A good excuse to get some cute, warm sweaters I think!! :winkwink:

Oh wow they are dramatic numbers! I just can't see how this works ah! I'm glad you are in safe hands. It seems like the herbs have really done something for you, so definately keep them up and see what happens next! I have so much hope for you & I know things will work out. But on the plus side, how much are we going to appreciate our beautiful little bubbas when we finally get our turn :) 

Hehe, it is winter down here! I am used to 28-30 degrees (celcius- I have no idea what it is in farenheit) where I used to live... Now it's on average 5!!! A shock to the system but it for sure is fresh. Country air hopefully will do me well ;) the house is the final step of the move... We have our dogs fly down a few days after so I can't wait to have my little puppy babies back hehe. 

Keep me updated!! Xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks eveclo. 

Holy temp drop chica! Brrrr. There's definitely something about fresh air! Hopefully the last steps of the move go well. I'd be so sad to be without my pup so I can only imagine how excited you'll be to have yours back with you! Hope you're all settled in soon. Will you be seeing a new fs soon?


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Thanks eveclo.
> 
> Holy temp drop chica! Brrrr. There's definitely something about fresh air! Hopefully the last steps of the move go well. I'd be so sad to be without my pup so I can only imagine how excited you'll be to have yours back with you! Hope you're all settled in soon. Will you be seeing a new fs soon?

Oh my goodness love- I just checked bnb. Tube removal - seriously! I hope you are ok. I know you probably feel crappy now, but I do hope you feel better soon. 

I will be seeing a doctor here in the country, although I may not go through with a cycle with him unless I feel 100% confidence. We'll see. I have to make an appointment, which I am dreading. I always feel like I have to explain myself or sell myself on why I should be able to. Plus, being in my early 20's a lot of people look at me like, you crazy girl! Hehe. 

Thinking of you x


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks eveclo.
> 
> Holy temp drop chica! Brrrr. There's definitely something about fresh air! Hopefully the last steps of the move go well. I'd be so sad to be without my pup so I can only imagine how excited you'll be to have yours back with you! Hope you're all settled in soon. Will you be seeing a new fs soon?
> 
> Oh my goodness love- I just checked bnb. Tube removal - seriously! I hope you are ok. I know you probably feel crappy now, but I do hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I will be seeing a doctor here in the country, although I may not go through with a cycle with him unless I feel 100% confidence. We'll see. I have to make an appointment, which I am dreading. I always feel like I have to explain myself or sell myself on why I should be able to. Plus, being in my early 20's a lot of people look at me like, you crazy girl! Hehe.
> 
> Thinking of you xClick to expand...

Thanks for the comment in my journal :flower:

I think it's a good idea to hold off doing anything with the doc if you aren't confident in him. I hate that they judge you for being young. You are so smart to get a head start on things. I wish I had been on top of things sooner. The closer I get to 30 without my baby the more depressed I get! Keep me updated!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks eveclo.
> 
> Holy temp drop chica! Brrrr. There's definitely something about fresh air! Hopefully the last steps of the move go well. I'd be so sad to be without my pup so I can only imagine how excited you'll be to have yours back with you! Hope you're all settled in soon. Will you be seeing a new fs soon?
> 
> Oh my goodness love- I just checked bnb. Tube removal - seriously! I hope you are ok. I know you probably feel crappy now, but I do hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I will be seeing a doctor here in the country, although I may not go through with a cycle with him unless I feel 100% confidence. We'll see. I have to make an appointment, which I am dreading. I always feel like I have to explain myself or sell myself on why I should be able to. Plus, being in my early 20's a lot of people look at me like, you crazy girl! Hehe.
> 
> Thinking of you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the comment in my journal :flower:
> 
> I think it's a good idea to hold off doing anything with the doc if you aren't confident in him. I hate that they judge you for being young. You are so smart to get a head start on things. I wish I had been on top of things sooner. The closer I get to 30 without my baby the more depressed I get! Keep me updated!!Click to expand...

How are you going with everything HTW? :) Do you have any news or what's going on? Feel like it's been forever since we spoke!

I'm awaiting CD1, it should be here around the 23rd i think. Having a hysteroscopy and endo scratch and our EPU will be roughly the first week of Dec. Feeling very nervous as you can imagine. Hope you are well. I think of you often.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi eveclo! Thanks for checking in on me. :hugs: I've been following along with your blog (sorry I haven't commented much) but I am so freaking excited you are getting another cycle underway soon!!! :dance: I can't wait to see how you respond to this new protocol - it is very similar to the protocol my fs was recommending to hubs and I trying if we do IVF again. 

I'm just finishing up AF and this will be the first cycle we will get to try again since the ectopic and surgery!!! Although, I'm definitely nervous/anxious to try again. I feel all this pressure to get another BFP but I know the odds of succeeding (particularly right away!) is so small that I'm trying to be realistic about it all. I think we will try on our own for a couple of months and then get back in touch with my fs in Jan if no BFP by then. 

The countdown is on until your IVF cycle is underway!!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi eveclo! Thanks for checking in on me. :hugs: I've been following along with your blog (sorry I haven't commented much) but I am so freaking excited you are getting another cycle underway soon!!! :dance: I can't wait to see how you respond to this new protocol - it is very similar to the protocol my fs was recommending to hubs and I trying if we do IVF again.
> 
> I'm just finishing up AF and this will be the first cycle we will get to try again since the ectopic and surgery!!! Although, I'm definitely nervous/anxious to try again. I feel all this pressure to get another BFP but I know the odds of succeeding (particularly right away!) is so small that I'm trying to be realistic about it all. I think we will try on our own for a couple of months and then get back in touch with my fs in Jan if no BFP by then.
> 
> The countdown is on until your IVF cycle is underway!!!

Oh you are too sweet. Thank you for following. I find the blog so therapeutic! I am excited to see how we go especially how many eggs we retrieve. Hoping it will be a much better outcome for us - more like our first cycle hopefully (5 embryos!). 

Yay for TTC naturally - Are you still on all of the chinese medicine and herbs? I really really hope that you have success soon. I actually have a really good feeling about it - but i know whatever will be will be but do know I am really putting the vibes out there for both of us. :)

Good idea setting a date to see your FS - i always find that having a DATE or a rough idea is really helpful in this journey, then you can just take it step by step. That's all i've been doing and it's tolerable. :)

Not long now! I'm pretty nervous for how I will be if we endure another BFN even with steroids, but there is a doctor in Sydney who does Intralipids, so if this cycle doesn't work i will contact him for an appointment and drive to meet him or do it by phone if he does that. Sydney is only about 6 hours away from me, so I could just go for a few days and stay with family. It feels good to have a plan. I am really starting to feel the toll of this journey as it goes on. I know that the more IVF failures we have the less chance we have of conceiving but I am really just hoping that this will be it. A day at a time hey HTW. :hugs: thanks for replying xxxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

I hope you get a boatload of embies so you can make lots of future babies too!! Thats good that you have someone nearby who does intralipids if the steroids don't work - do they do testing to see what might be causing implantation failure? I had plans to see an RI this past July to help figure out why I wasn't getting pregnant but after finding out the estimated cost in US dollars was 6-8 THOUSAND just for initial testing we decided to cancel. I just can't imagine spending that kind of money to potentially come back with zero answers anyway. I hope everything is more reasonably priced wherre you are (but I really hope you don't even have to find out because you are definitely getting a BFP this time around girlie!)

Yep, I'm still taking the herbs. Now they've had severral months to do their job so hopefully everything is nice and ready in there! :haha: I'm not feeling particularly hopeful this month as far as BD timing has gone. I don't think I've o'ed yet, but it should be in the next couple of days. Hopefully we can get some more in the next few days... Always so stressful trying to feel like you got in enough!

Oh- I had a hysteroscopy before my last FET. I'm not sure about the scratch, but she did take 4 biopsies to help stimulate lining growth so I'm guessing it's similar? I was under conscious sedation and don't remember a thing about the procedure! I had some bleeding afterwards for a day or two but was able to go back to work the next day so no significant pain either. My anesthesiologist was awesome too(it's actually the same one that was on call when I had the emergency surgery to remove my tube!). Let me know if you have any other questions about it. Hope yours goes well :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> I hope you get a boatload of embies so you can make lots of future babies too!! Thats good that you have someone nearby who does intralipids if the steroids don't work - do they do testing to see what might be causing implantation failure? I had plans to see an RI this past July to help figure out why I wasn't getting pregnant but after finding out the estimated cost in US dollars was 6-8 THOUSAND just for initial testing we decided to cancel. I just can't imagine spending that kind of money to potentially come back with zero answers anyway. I hope everything is more reasonably priced wherre you are (but I really hope you don't even have to find out because you are definitely getting a BFP this time around girlie!)
> 
> Yep, I'm still taking the herbs. Now they've had severral months to do their job so hopefully everything is nice and ready in there! :haha: I'm not feeling particularly hopeful this month as far as BD timing has gone. I don't think I've o'ed yet, but it should be in the next couple of days. Hopefully we can get some more in the next few days... Always so stressful trying to feel like you got in enough!
> 
> Oh- I had a hysteroscopy before my last FET. I'm not sure about the scratch, but she did take 4 biopsies to help stimulate lining growth so I'm guessing it's similar? I was under conscious sedation and don't remember a thing about the procedure! I had some bleeding afterwards for a day or two but was able to go back to work the next day so no significant pain either. My anesthesiologist was awesome too(it's actually the same one that was on call when I had the emergency surgery to remove my tube!). Let me know if you have any other questions about it. Hope yours goes well :flower:

Oh my god!!! That is a ridiculous amount of money for investigative tests! Whoa! I emailed them, and they said that an initial consult (via phone as it isn't worth me driving there is $300). Then there would be some blood tests and maybe an endometrial biopsy. Blood tests would mostly be covered by our medicare system, and the biopsy would be at a hospital (which I pay private health cover for - we have public health cover but since we had issues with TTC I joined private so we get our hospital/ surgeries covered which is about $2000) I have read that the intralipids with the dr i have looked into is roughly $400 per transfusion which would happen about 3-4 times through the whole pregnancy which is a risk i'm willing to take! 

Thanks for your help HTW! It helps so much. I am really hoping that the scratch helps with implantation but I can't help but feel there is another thing going on... I think a biopsy is pretty much exactly the same too. Don't give up HTW, you will make such a great mother! :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Just read your blog and saw your post about your weird AF. Have you tested???? Some people start spotting/bleeding when AF is due but they are really pregnant. Gosh I hope that's true for you!!! But if not, at least you are on your way to getting started!!!!!!! I'll be so excited either way.

Im glad that immune testing/treatment is more affordable where you live. But I do hope you don't ever need it. You are going to be an awesome mom, and soon, too!

I'm in the early part of my tww now. I think anyway. I had some weird opk issues so can't be sure exactly when I o-ed but think it was Wed/Thurs. So here's to hoping that my left ovary produced a beautiful egg this month... and if not, let's hope it's ready for next month!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Just read your blog and saw your post about your weird AF. Have you tested???? Some people start spotting/bleeding when AF is due but they are really pregnant. Gosh I hope that's true for you!!! But if not, at least you are on your way to getting started!!!!!!! I'll be so excited either way.
> 
> Im glad that immune testing/treatment is more affordable where you live. But I do hope you don't ever need it. You are going to be an awesome mom, and soon, too!
> 
> I'm in the early part of my tww now. I think anyway. I had some weird opk issues so can't be sure exactly when I o-ed but think it was Wed/Thurs. So here's to hoping that my left ovary produced a beautiful egg this month... and if not, let's hope it's ready for next month!

OMG i wish I was pregnant !!! Literally about 8 hours after I posted that I started bleeding more heavily and then it was normal. I think it might have been the red raspberry leaf tea i had been drinking, maybe it delayed it slightly or made it lighter who knows, but I am definitely not pregnant and I am currently on day 6 of taking Birth Control Pills. Have a hysteroscopy with the scratch on the 12th Nov so fingers crossed that goes ok! 

Aw thank you, you have no idea how nice it is to hear (or read...hmm hehe) that. You will be a fantastic mother as well. I just know it's right around the corner for you and I am really hoping it comes soon. You so badly deserve this, I know it will be worth it in the end. 

I saw something hilarious on the net the other day, I know you aren't IVFing anymore but you have and you'll understand how FUNNY this will be one day when we have our beautiful bubbas after this long, crapola journey ;)


----------



## Hatethewait85

I love that cartoon! SOOOO true. No baby will know love like one with parents who went through EVERYTHING to make that baby a reality! 

And you are getting closer and closer every day to that being true for you! Sorry the weird start to AF was not a BFP in disguise but YAY for getting started on your IVF journey!! :dance: When's your scratch? Must be coming up soon- next week? Can't wait to hear how it all goes. 

AFM- Af showed up last week after some spotting for a couple of days. It made me think of you because I started thinking this is weird! haha. Anyway, I'm CD6 and hoping my left ovary is wide awake this month. I'm ready for a baby in my uterus!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> I love that cartoon! SOOOO true. No baby will know love like one with parents who went through EVERYTHING to make that baby a reality!
> 
> And you are getting closer and closer every day to that being true for you! Sorry the weird start to AF was not a BFP in disguise but YAY for getting started on your IVF journey!! :dance: When's your scratch? Must be coming up soon- next week? Can't wait to hear how it all goes.
> 
> AFM- Af showed up last week after some spotting for a couple of days. It made me think of you because I started thinking this is weird! haha. Anyway, I'm CD6 and hoping my left ovary is wide awake this month. I'm ready for a baby in my uterus!

Haha Oh you're funny. Well, I'm glad that you were thinking of me ;) even if it was because of something weird haha :)

I bet you're ready for something in your uterus - me too. I feel like it's our turn now!!! ;) I had a hysteroscopy and an endometrial scratch this morning and everything went well. My doctor came and saw me after and said 'You're going to get pregnant'. Geez, not sure how much i love the confidence considering all that we have been through but it is nice to have someone backing us when the odds are against us. No endometrosis no scarring or anything he said it was perfect and he believes it was just a fair bit of bad luck (our previous cycles). Hoping the scratch does something for us and also the fact that we have steroids added in as well. I might ask him about Assisted Hatching but he seems like he knows what he is doing anyway. haha.
CD 6 means O isn't too far away! I am thinking of you often and I hope you know you have a very persistent cheerleader in me! :) xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

It is definitely OUR turn! I hope you know I'm returning the favor and rooting sooooo much for you to get that BFP! So glad that hysteroscopy went well :dance: You will make a beautiful home for your embabies for the next 9 months! When will you start stimming now? Soon I think? Eeek I'm so excited for you!!!

AFM- CD14, still waiting to O. Got the flashy smiley yesterday morning (high fertility) just waiting for that solid smiley (peak fertility day)... hoping it comes tomorrow. I'm ready to start my last 2ww :winkwink:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> It is definitely OUR turn! I hope you know I'm returning the favor and rooting sooooo much for you to get that BFP! So glad that hysteroscopy went well :dance: You will make a beautiful home for your embabies for the next 9 months! When will you start stimming now? Soon I think? Eeek I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> AFM- CD14, still waiting to O. Got the flashy smiley yesterday morning (high fertility) just waiting for that solid smiley (peak fertility day)... hoping it comes tomorrow. I'm ready to start my last 2ww :winkwink:

Oooh you on the fancy sticks! Love that - makes it easy to work out what's going on! Hope this is the month for you :) Do you ever get ovary / ovulation pain so you know which one you would be ovulating from? That would be so handy. haha. 

Thank you so much HTW, it's nice to know I have some people wanting good things for us! :) So far the plan is keep up with Synarel until EPU pretty much, and I finished BCP two days ago. So i'm waiting for AF to arrive and then next Wednesday (hopefully my period has come and been otherwise I have to postpone) i have an ultrasound just to check that the Synarel has made everything quiet. Then if it has I start injecting the next day. Otherwise she said something about me possibly having to stay on synarel for another week but i bloody hope not, so let's both just pray af comes today or tomorrow and is gone by wednesday haha. I'm not asking much am i? ;)

I found out today that I actually tested positive for a blood clotting factor thingo so they are putting me on Clexane along with the steroids so hopefully i can at least get pregnant or anything! We are getting there slowly just a matter of finding the right combo hopefully soon! Otherwise we really have limited options over here. 

How is everything going? Are you still on all of your herbs and getting acupuncture? Hope you're looking after yourself Miss :) xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh wow- I'm so glad they did the clotting tests because that's totally treatable! Which one did you test positive for? Any sign of AF?? I think you have an appointment tomorrow? Fx that you get to start stimming soon!! So crazy excited for you. :)

AFM- I FINALLY O'ed Sunday on CD19... I hate when I get these longer cycles. I know I shouldn't complain as many people O much later than that, but I get impatient!! I actually felt ovulation (I think anyway) which is really unusual for me. The bad part is I think I ovulated on my tubeless side :( Oh well. I hope that means next month I'll ovulate from the good side. It will also make this tww a bit faster since I won't be hoping for a BFP at the end of it! Next month will be our last month of trying on our own before I ask for stims again. Fx. 

Oh, and hubs and I are still taking herbs and doing acupuncture. Trying to stay stress free about it all (and succeeding most days!)

Hope you're well!!


----------



## 3chords

Can't believe this thread has been resurrected!

eveclo - I also tested positive for a clotting factor issue so on to Heparin injections for me. Let's hope this solves our problems! Been following along with your blog too. :)


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Oh wow- I'm so glad they did the clotting tests because that's totally treatable! Which one did you test positive for? Any sign of AF?? I think you have an appointment tomorrow? Fx that you get to start stimming soon!! So crazy excited for you. :)
> 
> AFM- I FINALLY O'ed Sunday on CD19... I hate when I get these longer cycles. I know I shouldn't complain as many people O much later than that, but I get impatient!! I actually felt ovulation (I think anyway) which is really unusual for me. The bad part is I think I ovulated on my tubeless side :( Oh well. I hope that means next month I'll ovulate from the good side. It will also make this tww a bit faster since I won't be hoping for a BFP at the end of it! Next month will be our last month of trying on our own before I ask for stims again. Fx.
> 
> Oh, and hubs and I are still taking herbs and doing acupuncture. Trying to stay stress free about it all (and succeeding most days!)
> 
> Hope you're well!!

I ovulate CD19 - 20 it's SO annoying! You feel like you're forever waiting haha so I feel ya! That's such a bummer about the tubeless ovulation, but you never know you might get a very pleasant surprise soon! ;) Good idea about starting on Stims i realllllly want to be bump buddies ;) haha Good on you for being stress free - I am trying but it's so hard to not get worked up sometimes :( We will get there! 

They didn't tell me which one, they just said that my levels were positive and that i will be on clexane. I probably should have asked so I could research but I'm glad they are at least putting me on something. I feel like I need to have something a little different. I am on day 4 of stims today and have my ultrasound on Friday. Then EPU roughly 10th December or around then depending on what's going on in there :) 

Is it possible that you guys would try an IUI or something so you can make sure you are ovulating from your other ovary? 
Glad to hear you and your husband are doing well xx



3chords said:


> Can't believe this thread has been resurrected!
> 
> eveclo - I also tested positive for a clotting factor issue so on to Heparin injections for me. Let's hope this solves our problems! Been following along with your blog too. :)

Haha I loved this thread! Met some awesome ladies on here (both of you two included!!!) 

Oh great news, I would love if it solved it. I am also going on Pred so hopefully that helps as well but I guess I'll find out in about 3-4 weeks time ;)


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo! I've been following along with your blog. You did great this cycle!! I'm so proud of you for holding off on testing too. When's your OTD? I really hope this is it. Your poor belly - I sure hope it makes your embaby stick around! I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best!!!

Hi 3chords! I think eveclo and I are the only ones who follow along here!

AFM- I was getting pretty crazy so I had to step away from bnb for awhile. But I'm just about to start my 2ww (had pos opk last night and this morning), so I'm hoping I can start 2015 out with some major happiness and a bfp! If not, at least I'll be doing femara with my January cycle - meds have already been ordered, I just to have to get them from the pharmacy. We'll do an ultrasound on day 11 just to make sure my left ovary is working. So I have that to look forward to if nothing else.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo! I've been following along with your blog. You did great this cycle!! I'm so proud of you for holding off on testing too. When's your OTD? I really hope this is it. Your poor belly - I sure hope it makes your embaby stick around! I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best!!!
> 
> Hi 3chords! I think eveclo and I are the only ones who follow along here!
> 
> AFM- I was getting pretty crazy so I had to step away from bnb for awhile. But I'm just about to start my 2ww (had pos opk last night and this morning), so I'm hoping I can start 2015 out with some major happiness and a bfp! If not, at least I'll be doing femara with my January cycle - meds have already been ordered, I just to have to get them from the pharmacy. We'll do an ultrasound on day 11 just to make sure my left ovary is working. So I have that to look forward to if nothing else.

Hi Sweets, You have probably already seen my blog but we did infact get another BFN (surprise, surprise!) Oh you poor thing, I can understand that feeling of wanting to back away for a little bit - that's what i have been doing. I love to keep updated with all of you doing cycles and I am really all of your biggest cheerleaders. But I think for a long while now I will be on the sideline :) but I am ok with it. It's really funny actually, after our 5th failure I am a lot more at peace with the fact that this is really the way it is, as I have really put 100% into it and I just can't do anything more. I will be making an appointment with a reproductive immunologist for sometime this year, (he is in Sydney which is 5-6 hours away from me so I will be having a phone consult) and hopefully having some tests done. It's either my uterus or our embryos so it means either donor sperm/eggs or surrogacy which I have no idea how to go about because in Australia commercial surrogacy is illegal and you have to know the person. However, I don't feel as though this is something I could ever ask of someone as I would just feel as though I owe my life and I am not one that likes the feeling of 'owing' someone something. Ah, it's so tough. I don't have any sisters or anything either that I would feel comfortable to even ask. My cousin is my age however she is extremely into her body and has said multiple times she does not want children because it would ruin her body! It's funny, i'm the one that used to say I would carry her babies for her! It was always a dream that unfortunately may never come to fruition. 

I really hope that 2015 is your year HTW. You deserve it after everything you have been through (and even before that!). Make sure you are looking after yourself though, you are priority. I will be checking in often, so don't think you will be able to get rid of me ;) :happydance::cry::hugs: happy new year! xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh eveclo! Big hugs to you. :hugs: :hugs: I was so upset for you when I saw your blog last week. I just can't see why this isn't working for you! I definitely understand the need to take a breather from focusing so much attention on baby-making. You certainly need to take care of yourself. Appt with RI sounds like a good next step. And I REALLY hope it provides some insight on next steps as far as treatment goes. I really hope DE/DS is not the route you have to go but if so - have you thought about going overseas for this? I just heard something about women successfully having babies after uterus transplants from their moms?! Crazy that even works. I would have a hard time using a known donor or surrogacy for that reason too. I hate feeling indebted to someone. 

Anyway, massive hugs my dear. I am sooo rooting for you and 2015. As terrible as this journey has been for both of us, I'm grateful to have 'met' you! Thanks for being my cheerleader :) For now, I'm just waiting for AF to show (due in the next few days) so I can start letrozole. Will test tomorrow just to make sure I can drink my champagne as planned! Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2014. Hello 2015 and our babies!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Oh eveclo! Big hugs to you. :hugs: :hugs: I was so upset for you when I saw your blog last week. I just can't see why this isn't working for you! I definitely understand the need to take a breather from focusing so much attention on baby-making. You certainly need to take care of yourself. Appt with RI sounds like a good next step. And I REALLY hope it provides some insight on next steps as far as treatment goes. I really hope DE/DS is not the route you have to go but if so - have you thought about going overseas for this? I just heard something about women successfully having babies after uterus transplants from their moms?! Crazy that even works. I would have a hard time using a known donor or surrogacy for that reason too. I hate feeling indebted to someone.
> 
> Anyway, massive hugs my dear. I am sooo rooting for you and 2015. As terrible as this journey has been for both of us, I'm grateful to have 'met' you! Thanks for being my cheerleader :) For now, I'm just waiting for AF to show (due in the next few days) so I can start letrozole. Will test tomorrow just to make sure I can drink my champagne as planned! Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2014. Hello 2015 and our babies!!

I know! I don't know why it's not working either. I have decided I don't want to do another cycle until I am under 60kg as well, as I have gained so much weight from being on all of these meds. It's hard because people see me and I can just tell they know I look a lot bigger than I usually do and it really makes me feel worse than I already do! I'm about 65kg now so not a lot to lose but I know it'll make me feel a lot better within myself so that's something to focus on just getting myself back. 

We have thought about going o/s. America is quite expensive (about $100,000?) and I don't really know how it all works with medical expenses etc. I should look into this. Thailand surrogacy was an option until the baby Gammy issue (where the two australian parents went over and the surrogate had twins, one had Down syndrome so they left him behind and took the healthy girl- awful) so now thailand has ban surrogacy. India is an option however I have recently heard in the news that they are phasing it out due to parents leaving one twin behind etc. So awful. I could never. 

India is still about $50,000. Which is crazy! We currently pay about $3000 out of pocket per ivf cycle and $1800 per FET, so that is a very big jump especially when we don't know if it is my uterus :( 

I am going to make that appointment at the end of the month some time and I will let you know what he suggests. Hoping that it is treatable and that we get answers. I would be absolutely devastated if he told me that there was nothing wrong with me and then it was just my body failing me :( 


What is letrozole ??? I will google after I have sent this, lol. Hope you had a great New Years celebration. 

I must say this journey is hard and long but it definitely does have it's plus sides; meeting lovely people such as yourself (who I have known for over a year now - happy anniversary hahaha!!!) and also patience and acceptance and I know how much I will appreciate the beautiful little children in my life. Even if it is in the form of being the best Aunty I can be. 

I know 2015 will be your year. Can't wait to come along for the ride :) :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi eveclo- hope you're well. Happy anniversary to you too! :winkwink: Can't believe it's over a year. How does time seem to be going so fast now that I'm done with school and just doing boring things. Well 2015 will definitely be OUR year! One way or another. 

I think it's a good idea to focus on you for awhile. Those meds do a number on the body! You definitely do not have far to go to get to your goal so good luck!! :)

I'm not entirely sure where people go for surrogacy. I was following a DE thread awhile back when hubs and I were discussing that option, and I think some people go to South Africa? Not sure on the costs of surrogacy in US, but DE cycle is about 30,000 USD. I think it's to soon for you to necessarily go down either route. Definitely see what the RI has to say. Have you scheduled that appointment yet? I will be very curious to see what he says. There has to be some explanation!

I'm not sure your thoughts on spirituality etc, but my acupuncturist always talks to me about how sometimes its not anything you can do and its just simply a matter of your 'spirit baby' not being ready. It seems like total quack but it helps me relax a little haha. Have you ever head of the book spirit babies? If this doesn't sound completely crazy to you you should check it out. I thought it was interesting at least. 

Letrozole is femara (similar to clomid) and will help me create lots of eggies (hopefully) so that I'm more likely to ovulate on the side that I still have a tube. I have an ultrasound next week Tuesday to see. Seems so strange to be going there- haven't been in over 6 months!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi eveclo- hope you're well. Happy anniversary to you too! :winkwink: Can't believe it's over a year. How does time seem to be going so fast now that I'm done with school and just doing boring things. Well 2015 will definitely be OUR year! One way or another.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to focus on you for awhile. Those meds do a number on the body! You definitely do not have far to go to get to your goal so good luck!! :)
> 
> I'm not entirely sure where people go for surrogacy. I was following a DE thread awhile back when hubs and I were discussing that option, and I think some people go to South Africa? Not sure on the costs of surrogacy in US, but DE cycle is about 30,000 USD. I think it's to soon for you to necessarily go down either route. Definitely see what the RI has to say. Have you scheduled that appointment yet? I will be very curious to see what he says. There has to be some explanation!
> 
> I'm not sure your thoughts on spirituality etc, but my acupuncturist always talks to me about how sometimes its not anything you can do and its just simply a matter of your 'spirit baby' not being ready. It seems like total quack but it helps me relax a little haha. Have you ever head of the book spirit babies? If this doesn't sound completely crazy to you you should check it out. I thought it was interesting at least.
> 
> Letrozole is femara (similar to clomid) and will help me create lots of eggies (hopefully) so that I'm more likely to ovulate on the side that I still have a tube. I have an ultrasound next week Tuesday to see. Seems so strange to be going there- haven't been in over 6 months!

Oh gosh you did tell me about that book, i should look into it. I'm a very spiritual person so really this is the main reason I have felt OK through everything and after this recent failure. Without sounding like an idiot who loves myself I know that I am meant to have children and be their Mother in some regard and I know that I am not a bad person that would have something so awful pushed upon them so I refuse to accept it. I am inhaling positive energy and all of the negative is exhaled (ok, now i sound like a fruit cake but I have been saying this all week and it genuinely makes me feel better...even if it does freak my DH out , hehe) 

Well that is a very good idea about the Letrozole then, hope that everything is going very well for you! 

Thinking of you often, xx


----------



## eveclo

Oops forgot to say that I haven't made the appointment yet, it's $300 and I just can't justify spending the money when my head just isn't in the right space. I haven't even spoken to my FS yet. The last I heard was from the Nurse on the 23rd to tell my that it was another BFN. I will make it in the next few months and then hopefully have some testing done. I am sooo concerned about having a single FET though, but I have to change clinics in July as I am moving to another state. I didn't think this through haha! So we have one x Blast frozen here in Vic (6 hours away from where we are moving) I have no idea what to do!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi eveclo- hope you're well. Happy anniversary to you too! :winkwink: Can't believe it's over a year. How does time seem to be going so fast now that I'm done with school and just doing boring things. Well 2015 will definitely be OUR year! One way or another.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to focus on you for awhile. Those meds do a number on the body! You definitely do not have far to go to get to your goal so good luck!! :)
> 
> I'm not entirely sure where people go for surrogacy. I was following a DE thread awhile back when hubs and I were discussing that option, and I think some people go to South Africa? Not sure on the costs of surrogacy in US, but DE cycle is about 30,000 USD. I think it's to soon for you to necessarily go down either route. Definitely see what the RI has to say. Have you scheduled that appointment yet? I will be very curious to see what he says. There has to be some explanation!
> 
> I'm not sure your thoughts on spirituality etc, but my acupuncturist always talks to me about how sometimes its not anything you can do and its just simply a matter of your 'spirit baby' not being ready. It seems like total quack but it helps me relax a little haha. Have you ever head of the book spirit babies? If this doesn't sound completely crazy to you you should check it out. I thought it was interesting at least.
> 
> Letrozole is femara (similar to clomid) and will help me create lots of eggies (hopefully) so that I'm more likely to ovulate on the side that I still have a tube. I have an ultrasound next week Tuesday to see. Seems so strange to be going there- haven't been in over 6 months!
> 
> Oh gosh you did tell me about that book, i should look into it. I'm a very spiritual person so really this is the main reason I have felt OK through everything and after this recent failure. Without sounding like an idiot who loves myself I know that I am meant to have children and be their Mother in some regard and I know that I am not a bad person that would have something so awful pushed upon them so I refuse to accept it. I am inhaling positive energy and all of the negative is exhaled (ok, now i sound like a fruit cake but I have been saying this all week and it genuinely makes me feel better...even if it does freak my DH out , hehe)
> 
> Well that is a very good idea about the Letrozole then, hope that everything is going very well for you!
> 
> Thinking of you often, xxClick to expand...

It sounds like you'd really like this book then! I'm so glad that you are refusing to accept it. My acupuncturist is very big on you being able to be in control of your reality and don't claim the negative stuff as yours (i.e., my back pain) if you don't want it. You do not sounds like a fruit cake!! Haha. 

Good for you for waiting until you are in a good place before scheduling your appointment. I think you'll be all the better for it. Sometimes I get so focused on what's next that I forget to take a step back and relax! I can't believe you are moving again?! Why (if you don't mind me asking) are you moving?

No good news over here. The letrozole did me no good. I still only ovulated on the wrong side :( They gave me free samples of follistim to take with teh letrozole next time but I have to wait another month because I will be gone when I'd be due for monitoring this cycle. Nothing seems to be going right and hubs and I are at the end of our rope. I'm emotionally a disaster as my EDD approaches and I just can't believe my belly is flat and empty. We will start researching the adoption process in March but will continue TTC at least for a few more months; probably not more than that though. 
I just want to be a mom already. I'm sick of the waiting and want a baby in my arms NOW! Sorry I'm a bit depressing... AF arrived today and the beer is not helping. Haha. 

Hope you are well and taking care of yourself! I too think of you often and am wishing you all the best!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi eveclo- hope you're well. Happy anniversary to you too! :winkwink: Can't believe it's over a year. How does time seem to be going so fast now that I'm done with school and just doing boring things. Well 2015 will definitely be OUR year! One way or another.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to focus on you for awhile. Those meds do a number on the body! You definitely do not have far to go to get to your goal so good luck!! :)
> 
> I'm not entirely sure where people go for surrogacy. I was following a DE thread awhile back when hubs and I were discussing that option, and I think some people go to South Africa? Not sure on the costs of surrogacy in US, but DE cycle is about 30,000 USD. I think it's to soon for you to necessarily go down either route. Definitely see what the RI has to say. Have you scheduled that appointment yet? I will be very curious to see what he says. There has to be some explanation!
> 
> I'm not sure your thoughts on spirituality etc, but my acupuncturist always talks to me about how sometimes its not anything you can do and its just simply a matter of your 'spirit baby' not being ready. It seems like total quack but it helps me relax a little haha. Have you ever head of the book spirit babies? If this doesn't sound completely crazy to you you should check it out. I thought it was interesting at least.
> 
> Letrozole is femara (similar to clomid) and will help me create lots of eggies (hopefully) so that I'm more likely to ovulate on the side that I still have a tube. I have an ultrasound next week Tuesday to see. Seems so strange to be going there- haven't been in over 6 months!
> 
> Oh gosh you did tell me about that book, i should look into it. I'm a very spiritual person so really this is the main reason I have felt OK through everything and after this recent failure. Without sounding like an idiot who loves myself I know that I am meant to have children and be their Mother in some regard and I know that I am not a bad person that would have something so awful pushed upon them so I refuse to accept it. I am inhaling positive energy and all of the negative is exhaled (ok, now i sound like a fruit cake but I have been saying this all week and it genuinely makes me feel better...even if it does freak my DH out , hehe)
> 
> Well that is a very good idea about the Letrozole then, hope that everything is going very well for you!
> 
> Thinking of you often, xxClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you'd really like this book then! I'm so glad that you are refusing to accept it. My acupuncturist is very big on you being able to be in control of your reality and don't claim the negative stuff as yours (i.e., my back pain) if you don't want it. You do not sounds like a fruit cake!! Haha.
> 
> Good for you for waiting until you are in a good place before scheduling your appointment. I think you'll be all the better for it. Sometimes I get so focused on what's next that I forget to take a step back and relax! I can't believe you are moving again?! Why (if you don't mind me asking) are you moving?
> 
> No good news over here. The letrozole did me no good. I still only ovulated on the wrong side :( They gave me free samples of follistim to take with teh letrozole next time but I have to wait another month because I will be gone when I'd be due for monitoring this cycle. Nothing seems to be going right and hubs and I are at the end of our rope. I'm emotionally a disaster as my EDD approaches and I just can't believe my belly is flat and empty. We will start researching the adoption process in March but will continue TTC at least for a few more months; probably not more than that though.
> I just want to be a mom already. I'm sick of the waiting and want a baby in my arms NOW! Sorry I'm a bit depressing... AF arrived today and the beer is not helping. Haha.
> 
> Hope you are well and taking care of yourself! I too think of you often and am wishing you all the best!Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing. It's so frustrating to go through all of that planning to ovulate on the wrong side! Gah, please don't give up yet. I am coming on this road with you don't you worry! First day of AF is always the worst, I got mine last week and I was so miserable, even though I know there's no way i could be pregnant! :( I can imagine that with your EDD approaching it would be very emotionally draining for you. :( You've been through so much over the past few years it really needs to turn around for you. I know I say this all of the time but I truly feel in my heart that you will be a Mummy very soon. I know I will be a Mum as well and most recently I have had an extreme feeling of acceptance and calm regarding it all as I can only 'control the controllable'. I think it takes physically getting to the point of breaking before you can really know what next step to take, hence why I am waiting for the appointment - i just want to be ok then. Are you still seeing your acupuncturist and taking the herbs? 

We have had a little bit of an emotional break-through- I have been bringing up the possibility of adoption with M recently and he has always been a little bit hesitant. I sat down and had a real look into international adoption (as local adoption in Australia is very very rare - as our government give an allowance to parents/single parents so that they are able to do it on their own and most don't want to part with their babies - understandably!). Australia has an agreement with a few different countries and the most recent agreement they have is with Thailand which really appeals to me. We are planning on visiting Thailand this year at some stage so for me I am hoping it will reaffirm the feelings I have towards it. M said to me the other day that since we have looked into that he feels a lot happier and as though their really is 'hope'. You have to be 25 to apply to adopt (4 years away for me unfortunately!) but at least that gives us time to work things out and by that stage we will have been married for 5 years therefore a strong candidate to adopt. I thought about what I wanted from my life and I know I want to have children. To me, genetics isn't my number one 'need' in a family (although, this is understandably different to each individual especially my Husband; who had always dreamt of a mini-me). My dreams are teaching my child how to ride a bike and read, to settle when they are sad and to raise into a respectful, kind and caring adult; rather than just looking at the physical aspects. Since becoming more 'open' about these desires with M, i think he is really starting to become excited that there might be an end to all of their failures. Even if we fail at that, at least for now we feel something positive may come. 

For me, even just looking into the adoption process has made me feel a lot better and stronger - although I know it will not be easy it has at least made me feel as though there is a little light hopefully at the end of this dreadful tunnel. I keep feeling as though there is a soul out there that I am yet to meet but just the thought of that little soul really comforts me and I just see this journey as my search for it. Just taking a positive outlook is making me feel better all over. 

We have decided to do one more cycle and possibly PGD testing (if we have enough embryos) but that would be it. (Along with any frozen embryos we have). Currently have one on ice here but will not transfer until I have this appointment and some testing done. I have recieved the pre-appointment forms that they sent to me and it basically asks whether or not we have any history of arthritis (yep - rheumatoid and osteo in my grandmother), any strange rashes after ET (yep - hospitalized with a rash after my first ET), multiple failed ivf cycles (yep - 5 cycles) so I am really interested now in what he has to say. 

Regardless, I KNOW that we will both be more than OK in the end. One day we will mysteriously run into each other at Disney Land with our babies or something and feel grateful for the journey to our family. (I can dream haha!) 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Eveclo dear. Hope you are well :flower: I ended up taking another bnb break, but I've been thinking about you! That's great that your hubs is opening up a bit to the idea of adoption. I'm still hoping you'll end up with a BFP before it comes to that, but it's soo good that he's keeping an open mind. I totally agree with your thoughts and dreams - I'm just looking forward to raising a kind, respectful human being that will contribute positively. I am so excited at watching them grow and learn and figure things out every day. I can't believe that you have to wait to be 25 though!That seems so crazy and strange to me. In the US I think you have to be 21. 

It sounds like you and your hubs have come up with a good game plan. Interesting on the pre-appointment paperwork questions. Sounds like it may be on to something! Does that mean you've scheduled your appointment? Can't wait to hear more about it if so. 

Hubs and I just got back from a little get away. We took some time off last week because I wasn't sure how I'd fare with our EDD (2/20) if I had to go to work. It was bittersweet- nice to celebrate the two of us and sneak away from reality but hard to reflect on what we were missing out on. AF is now knocking on the door but hasn't actually arrived yet, which is surprising me. If it wasn't for the negative test I took this morning I'd be pretty excited! So, if not yet today (still several hours left to consider today day 1) then tomorrow will be day 1 of cycle # who knows, but we can call it cycle 1 of 3 remaining cycles. We have agreed on 3 more cycles max (I may even just elect to stop after 1 or 2 more) and then we will be all in on the adoption wagon. I've been reading snippets online about the process and starting to feel at ease and even a little excited for that journey. I know it's overwhelming as we started it once 2 years ago, but LTTC is something I'm nearly ready to move past. 

Anyway, I hope all is well with you. It would be awesome to randomly bump into you at Disney with our bambinos. Someday!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi Eveclo dear. Hope you are well :flower: I ended up taking another bnb break, but I've been thinking about you! That's great that your hubs is opening up a bit to the idea of adoption. I'm still hoping you'll end up with a BFP before it comes to that, but it's soo good that he's keeping an open mind. I totally agree with your thoughts and dreams - I'm just looking forward to raising a kind, respectful human being that will contribute positively. I am so excited at watching them grow and learn and figure things out every day. I can't believe that you have to wait to be 25 though!That seems so crazy and strange to me. In the US I think you have to be 21.
> 
> It sounds like you and your hubs have come up with a good game plan. Interesting on the pre-appointment paperwork questions. Sounds like it may be on to something! Does that mean you've scheduled your appointment? Can't wait to hear more about it if so.
> 
> Hubs and I just got back from a little get away. We took some time off last week because I wasn't sure how I'd fare with our EDD (2/20) if I had to go to work. It was bittersweet- nice to celebrate the two of us and sneak away from reality but hard to reflect on what we were missing out on. AF is now knocking on the door but hasn't actually arrived yet, which is surprising me. If it wasn't for the negative test I took this morning I'd be pretty excited! So, if not yet today (still several hours left to consider today day 1) then tomorrow will be day 1 of cycle # who knows, but we can call it cycle 1 of 3 remaining cycles. We have agreed on 3 more cycles max (I may even just elect to stop after 1 or 2 more) and then we will be all in on the adoption wagon. I've been reading snippets online about the process and starting to feel at ease and even a little excited for that journey. I know it's overwhelming as we started it once 2 years ago, but LTTC is something I'm nearly ready to move past.
> 
> Anyway, I hope all is well with you. It would be awesome to randomly bump into you at Disney with our bambinos. Someday!

I know! It is such a pain to have to wait but at the same time it gives us some time to sort things out and finish up with IVF and do a few last ditch attempts. I still haven't scheduled my appointment i have been so slack! I am planning on doing it in the next few weeks I just have to contact my old clinic and understand what they have already tested me for. They are proving a bit difficult to get onto, I emailed them asking and they asked me to call but I didn't get that email until later and everytime i call they are busy. Sigh. 

I'm so sorry your EDD has passed, such an awful time. I'm glad you and your husband were able to get away and concentrate on you. Don't worry you will get there soon. So you aren't thinking of doing another IVF cycle? I think it is great that you will be looking into Adoption I can't wait to follow that journey. I have been looking into local adoption in Australia which is 21 and older however in Australia we have something called 'centrelink' which is basically where the government gives people money if they are single parents or unemployed etc. so that it is easier for people to look after their children and therefore less need to put them up for adoption. So there are not many children adopted each year in australia, I believe last year there were only about 20 in the whole of Aus adopted locally. But i figure it is worth a try if another IVF cycle fails. :) 

It feels nice to know there is another option out there and it is doable. I hope you are doing well, xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry your old clinic is so hard to get a hold of. That would be very frustrating. Hopefully you'll be in touch with them soon. I'm anxious to hear what the RI has to say about you! 

If you would've asked me a year ago about another IVF cycle, I was all in. But now, for some reason I just can't stand the idea of going through that roller coaster again. It'd also cost us about 15,000 USD and adoption will cost us 30-40k USD so I just can't stand the money we'd lose if we did another IVF and failed and then went on to adoption. The strong desire I had to get pregnant and see my genes live on is starting to fade. Don't get me wrong, I still REALLY want to get pregnant and see my genes mix with the hubsters, REALLY REALLY (hear that universe!), but I am accepting that may not be my path. We're planning to continue to ttc even after we start the adoption process... at least for a little awhile. We are doing a hybrid cycle with TI this month. I have one more follistim injection tomorrow and a follie check Friday and desperately hoping that my left ovary isn't so lazy this month! We'll know soon enough.

That's nice that your government will help support parents that need it so they can raise their own children, but that still surprises me that only 20 children end up needing adoption! That just amazes me, because I think that finances certainly pay a big role in people not being able to raisee their child but so many other things - maturity/emotional stability/mental healt, etc can affect someones capability. Even though the numbers are small, it's definitely worth a try! Is there a waiting list to adopt? 

And can I just say, your uncle is amazing for wanting to contribute to your IVF journey! I totally understand your hesitations though. I think its a good idea to meet with him and decide after you speak with him. My in-laws have offered us money to help us if we choose to adopt, which is so very sweet. Sounds like we are both pretty fortunate with good family.

Thinking of you!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry your old clinic is so hard to get a hold of. That would be very frustrating. Hopefully you'll be in touch with them soon. I'm anxious to hear what the RI has to say about you!
> 
> If you would've asked me a year ago about another IVF cycle, I was all in. But now, for some reason I just can't stand the idea of going through that roller coaster again. It'd also cost us about 15,000 USD and adoption will cost us 30-40k USD so I just can't stand the money we'd lose if we did another IVF and failed and then went on to adoption. The strong desire I had to get pregnant and see my genes live on is starting to fade. Don't get me wrong, I still REALLY want to get pregnant and see my genes mix with the hubsters, REALLY REALLY (hear that universe!), but I am accepting that may not be my path. We're planning to continue to ttc even after we start the adoption process... at least for a little awhile. We are doing a hybrid cycle with TI this month. I have one more follistim injection tomorrow and a follie check Friday and desperately hoping that my left ovary isn't so lazy this month! We'll know soon enough.
> 
> That's nice that your government will help support parents that need it so they can raise their own children, but that still surprises me that only 20 children end up needing adoption! That just amazes me, because I think that finances certainly pay a big role in people not being able to raisee their child but so many other things - maturity/emotional stability/mental healt, etc can affect someones capability. Even though the numbers are small, it's definitely worth a try! Is there a waiting list to adopt?
> 
> And can I just say, your uncle is amazing for wanting to contribute to your IVF journey! I totally understand your hesitations though. I think its a good idea to meet with him and decide after you speak with him. My in-laws have offered us money to help us if we choose to adopt, which is so very sweet. Sounds like we are both pretty fortunate with good family.
> 
> Thinking of you!

Ooo I am so keen to hear what he has to say / what test results might come up but I am also super nervous to hear something that can't be fixed or something weird - i'm not sure. I just don't feel ready yet maybe it's that whole spirit baby business coming into play! Wrong timing ;) haha, but don't worry you will be the first person to know when i have the appointment! 

I know what you mean completely. I can't believe how expensive IVF is in USA. It's so hard. Some nights M and I talk about what we would do if we won 5 million dollars and I rattle off a list of things and you and some of the other amazing ladies i have met on here are definitely in that list so let's just keep sending the positive vibes that we will win lotto haha ;) 

My mother in law put it perfectly for me when I was talking about adoption or surrogacy, she said 'pregnancy and the birth is really hyped up when it is happening; but when you put it into perspective it really is just 9 months of something great, but when that baby comes along there is so much more to it than just carrying them.' She actually put her daughter up for adoption when she had her at just 18 many moons ago. She has recently been in touch with her daughter in the past few years and says there isn't a very strong connection there (which i find crazy but each to their own) but that it reaffirms her position that it does not matter if you carry that child, or if the child has your dna, it's the moments and memories that create that bond and connection to your kids. Interesting perspective from an adoptive mother that really made me think adoption would be such a blessing. 

At least you know now that you can fall pregnant it's just finding that perfect egg and sperm! Get that left ovary into gear ;) 

The government here is quite generous, we are so grateful especially when it comes to our IVF cycles. Our last cycle was $2990 out of pocket including ICSI and then $400 to freeze our last remaining embryo but i am worried they just froze it to get us to pay the freezing fee! Sigh. 

I believe there is a waiting list for adoption locally. I found a forum actually from about 2012 and a woman and her husband had applied for local adoption in say, May and by August they had a phone call from the adoption coordinator asking if they would be willing to adopt a 2 day old baby girl and 2 weeks later the paper work had gone through. 

What about in the USA? what is the process like there? Do you have to find your own agency? Do the parents have to choose you or does someone else do the matching?

He is a really lovely man. He knew we would reject it if it came from him so he asked if M's mum would just say it was from her but she couldn't do that. That's so lovely of your In-Laws. It really helps when you have a supportive family that just want you to have the greatest gift in the world! (Plus your friends from the other side of the world who have you on their lotto list - it could happen, hahaha) 

I hope you are doing well HTW. Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

You definitely want to make sure you're in the right place for an appointment like that. I remember being nervous for my RI appointment last year, so I can totally relate. I think it's normal. I hope that they find some super easy to fix problem for you!! You'll get there, I know it. 

Oh my gosh, I dream about winning the lottery at times!! There's so much good that could be done with that kind of money and I would love to be able to share the winnings with my BNB family and help make dreams come true. 

Your MIL is so smart. There's really so much more to it then the baby in the belly, but gosh what an amazing miracle to get to experience. That is so interesting on the lack of bond between your MIL and her daughter. I suppose that bond does take time to develop. Are adoptions there closed (meaning no contact from birth parents and child until child is old enough)? It sounds like the wait you'd have is pretty reasonable if you do choose to adopt. Here a lot of the wait depends on what limitations/restrictions you place on the situation - i.e. race (black babies are easiest to adopt I think), health of the mother (did she do recreational drugs/smoke? did she have mental health/take prescription medications? etc), type of adoption (open vs. closed). But I think the average couple waits a year to find a match; all the power is in the hands of the birth parents. All adoptions in the state I live in have to be conducted through an agency, you have to have a home study and other long application process requirements before you can even be presented to birth parents. 

It is a relief at times to know that I can fall pregnant on my own, but the longer I go without getting pregnant again the more I view it as just a fluke! It's hard to imagine getting that lucky again, but I'm trying to be hopeful this month. Particularly because I know I'm ovulating from the side I have a tube this time - I had 2 follicles actually on that side at my scan on Friday. I triggered last night, so now I just have to hope the right egg and sperm meet up... fingers crossed so tight!

Thank goodness for amazing friends and family to help us stay sane during this process. And fingers crossed tight for lotto winners :winkwink:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> You definitely want to make sure you're in the right place for an appointment like that. I remember being nervous for my RI appointment last year, so I can totally relate. I think it's normal. I hope that they find some super easy to fix problem for you!! You'll get there, I know it.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I dream about winning the lottery at times!! There's so much good that could be done with that kind of money and I would love to be able to share the winnings with my BNB family and help make dreams come true.
> 
> Your MIL is so smart. There's really so much more to it then the baby in the belly, but gosh what an amazing miracle to get to experience. That is so interesting on the lack of bond between your MIL and her daughter. I suppose that bond does take time to develop. Are adoptions there closed (meaning no contact from birth parents and child until child is old enough)? It sounds like the wait you'd have is pretty reasonable if you do choose to adopt. Here a lot of the wait depends on what limitations/restrictions you place on the situation - i.e. race (black babies are easiest to adopt I think), health of the mother (did she do recreational drugs/smoke? did she have mental health/take prescription medications? etc), type of adoption (open vs. closed). But I think the average couple waits a year to find a match; all the power is in the hands of the birth parents. All adoptions in the state I live in have to be conducted through an agency, you have to have a home study and other long application process requirements before you can even be presented to birth parents.
> 
> It is a relief at times to know that I can fall pregnant on my own, but the longer I go without getting pregnant again the more I view it as just a fluke! It's hard to imagine getting that lucky again, but I'm trying to be hopeful this month. Particularly because I know I'm ovulating from the side I have a tube this time - I had 2 follicles actually on that side at my scan on Friday. I triggered last night, so now I just have to hope the right egg and sperm meet up... fingers crossed so tight!
> 
> Thank goodness for amazing friends and family to help us stay sane during this process. And fingers crossed tight for lotto winners :winkwink:

She is a really smart lady, but thinks all with her head and not her heart, hence why she probably feels that way about her adopted daughter. Back in the day it was closed adoptions, but now it is all open. The children have to know they are adopted and know where they came from. They have a firm belief that all children should know where they came from which I think it fair. I would want to know. I am a really open person anyway so i think that it would just be nice to have everything laid out on the table. 

A year doesn't sound too bad in the big scheme of things. If i were an adoptive parent i would choose you to have my baby though for sure!!! 

Good luck with this cycle, awesome news to know that you will actually be ovulating woohoo!!! Let me know how you go:) xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well my last cycle ended up as BFN. AF at least had the decency to arrive a day earlier than I expected so at least I wasn't getting too hopeful or anything. We've decided to take the month off of meds and such and have started researching adoption agencies. Actually we have a tele-seminar tonight with one of the agencies. Hubs is freaking out a bit about the cost and the potential wait. I'm trying to stay calm. It's been a rollercoaster around here the last few days for both of us! BUt we'll get there in the end. We do have enough follistim for one more cycle so we will do it, maybe sometime this summer? Not sure. I guess when we feel up for it, we will know! 

The trend here is to have much more open adoptions. I think it's pretty rare for a closed adoption to go through these days. It's ultimately up to the birth mom though, or at least as far as I understand it. I'm not a very open person IRL but can see the advantages for the child to know their family history and where they came from so will certainly be up for that type of relationship with the birth family. 

I was happy to read your blog and see that you've sent in the paperwork. Any ideas when your consult actually will be?

I was sad to read the rest of your latest update. I can certainly relate. My lil sister got pregnant very quickly (right before I was to do IVF) and it hit me hard. I was probably a terrible big sister because jealousy was a very strong emotion I had. I know it will be hard for you, just speaking from my experience, but you will be ok in the end. I'm hoping that it won't be long before you're growing your own lil bubba :) 

All the best <3


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well my last cycle ended up as BFN. AF at least had the decency to arrive a day earlier than I expected so at least I wasn't getting too hopeful or anything. We've decided to take the month off of meds and such and have started researching adoption agencies. Actually we have a tele-seminar tonight with one of the agencies. Hubs is freaking out a bit about the cost and the potential wait. I'm trying to stay calm. It's been a rollercoaster around here the last few days for both of us! BUt we'll get there in the end. We do have enough follistim for one more cycle so we will do it, maybe sometime this summer? Not sure. I guess when we feel up for it, we will know!
> 
> The trend here is to have much more open adoptions. I think it's pretty rare for a closed adoption to go through these days. It's ultimately up to the birth mom though, or at least as far as I understand it. I'm not a very open person IRL but can see the advantages for the child to know their family history and where they came from so will certainly be up for that type of relationship with the birth family.
> 
> I was happy to read your blog and see that you've sent in the paperwork. Any ideas when your consult actually will be?
> 
> I was sad to read the rest of your latest update. I can certainly relate. My lil sister got pregnant very quickly (right before I was to do IVF) and it hit me hard. I was probably a terrible big sister because jealousy was a very strong emotion I had. I know it will be hard for you, just speaking from my experience, but you will be ok in the end. I'm hoping that it won't be long before you're growing your own lil bubba :)
> 
> All the best <3

Ow, i'm so sorry to hear that HTW. :( 

It's fantastic you guys are getting the ball rolling with Adoption, i can understand your Husbands concerns, it is a bit daunting to be going down a different path but it may just be the best thing you ever did. Time will tell but i'm sure that once you have a beautiful baby in your arms it will all make sense. 

I have sent all the paperwork, and have been ringing the office but it seems his Receptionist has a lot on her plate at the moment and hasn't been able to organise the telephone interview for me, which is frustrating to say the least. It's 10.30pm here and she told me she would call me back today when I called around 12pm. I'm not in a great hurry but it has just hit me that we move states in June and I would like to transfer our embryo here and hopefully be under some sort of immune protocol if that is what we need. 

I really hope this year is ours HTW and something good happens for both of us. xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Anxiously waiting your test results!! How much longer?! How's everything else going? 

I'm just waiting for AF. CD30 today, but not sure when I ovulated. Longest cycle has been 34 days, average 28-32 non-medicated. I think I will test tomorrow AM if no sign of her by then. I always feel a desire to test early now just because of my ectopic history. I want to get that ultrasound as soon as I can so I can rule out an ectopic if I ever get pregnant again. We're also planning on using up the rest of our meds this next cycle (assuming this current cycle is a bust) so that we can just commit fully to adoption. 

We have had 2 meetings with 2 different adoption agencies and have our third (final) meeting with another agency next week. We have a pretty good idea of how we are leaning and hope to make up our mind by the end of the month. Then come the start of payments and the home study evaluations! We will be so busy after that. 

2015 most certainly is our year. It has to be! It's certainly time we get a happy beginning :)


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Anxiously waiting your test results!! How much longer?! How's everything else going?
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF. CD30 today, but not sure when I ovulated. Longest cycle has been 34 days, average 28-32 non-medicated. I think I will test tomorrow AM if no sign of her by then. I always feel a desire to test early now just because of my ectopic history. I want to get that ultrasound as soon as I can so I can rule out an ectopic if I ever get pregnant again. We're also planning on using up the rest of our meds this next cycle (assuming this current cycle is a bust) so that we can just commit fully to adoption.
> 
> We have had 2 meetings with 2 different adoption agencies and have our third (final) meeting with another agency next week. We have a pretty good idea of how we are leaning and hope to make up our mind by the end of the month. Then come the start of payments and the home study evaluations! We will be so busy after that.
> 
> 2015 most certainly is our year. It has to be! It's certainly time we get a happy beginning :)

HTW, how are you lovely? Thank you for checking in, finally i am able to update you with some news! I have been diagnosed with ANA (antinuclear antibodies). The antibodies that target normal proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies, and basically I am self destructing! I also have been found to have high amounts of Natural killer cells, with my natural killer cells outweighing my T cells (apparently these are the good cells). Our RI seems to think that this is very much the reason behind our failed transfers as this is the most we can see, obviously embryo quality does come into play but most of ours have been of quite good quality. So, that's my news! It's exciting but also scary to think maybe it can't be controlled and i will just never get pregnant but we have a bit of a plan to run with until we give up. 

The treatment is as followed;
CD1; begin Prednisone (steroids) 15mg (my last fresh cycle I was on 20mg Prednisone but i only began this on day of EPU, which only gave my body 5 days to have it in my system - our new doctor doesn't believe this is enough time for the body to be desensitised to foreign dna and he recommends beginning at least at CD1 which is interesting. 

1 Week before ET; Begin Clexane injections (once again, I was on clexane but I only began this the day of ET, and he also said this wasn't enough time for my blood to completely thin and stop clotting around the embryo)

1 Week before ET; Intralipid Infusion; where I stay overnight in hospital in Sydney (i have to fly there) and be infused with this soya emulsion stuff, so crazy! But apparently it works quite well. 

Day of ET; begin double dose of Progesterone (he didn't say why but I assume it's got something to do with having more progesterone, duh! haha)

and basically, that is it. We are going into this next FET knowing that we will probably have to do another EPU and try this again, but it is exciting to know we are throwing everything at it. He charges about $500 for the Intralipid, as I have private health cover i do not need to pay for the hospital bed which is a relief, as our finances have been so so stretched. I feel really guilty for Mitch as I don't want to feel as though I am keeping him from having his own genetic family. I think it is a struggle I will face throughout my life but I really want to try as much as I can cope with. 

How is everything going adoption wise, do you have any news for me? Any decisions being made? Is there much of a difference between the 2 adoption agencies? I am so excited for you. xo :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting your test results!! How much longer?! How's everything else going?
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF. CD30 today, but not sure when I ovulated. Longest cycle has been 34 days, average 28-32 non-medicated. I think I will test tomorrow AM if no sign of her by then. I always feel a desire to test early now just because of my ectopic history. I want to get that ultrasound as soon as I can so I can rule out an ectopic if I ever get pregnant again. We're also planning on using up the rest of our meds this next cycle (assuming this current cycle is a bust) so that we can just commit fully to adoption.
> 
> We have had 2 meetings with 2 different adoption agencies and have our third (final) meeting with another agency next week. We have a pretty good idea of how we are leaning and hope to make up our mind by the end of the month. Then come the start of payments and the home study evaluations! We will be so busy after that.
> 
> 2015 most certainly is our year. It has to be! It's certainly time we get a happy beginning :)
> 
> HTW, how are you lovely? Thank you for checking in, finally i am able to update you with some news! I have been diagnosed with ANA (antinuclear antibodies). The antibodies that target normal proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies, and basically I am self destructing! I also have been found to have high amounts of Natural killer cells, with my natural killer cells outweighing my T cells (apparently these are the good cells). Our RI seems to think that this is very much the reason behind our failed transfers as this is the most we can see, obviously embryo quality does come into play but most of ours have been of quite good quality. So, that's my news! It's exciting but also scary to think maybe it can't be controlled and i will just never get pregnant but we have a bit of a plan to run with until we give up.
> 
> The treatment is as followed;
> CD1; begin Prednisone (steroids) 15mg (my last fresh cycle I was on 20mg Prednisone but i only began this on day of EPU, which only gave my body 5 days to have it in my system - our new doctor doesn't believe this is enough time for the body to be desensitised to foreign dna and he recommends beginning at least at CD1 which is interesting.
> 
> 1 Week before ET; Begin Clexane injections (once again, I was on clexane but I only began this the day of ET, and he also said this wasn't enough time for my blood to completely thin and stop clotting around the embryo)
> 
> 1 Week before ET; Intralipid Infusion; where I stay overnight in hospital in Sydney (i have to fly there) and be infused with this soya emulsion stuff, so crazy! But apparently it works quite well.
> 
> Day of ET; begin double dose of Progesterone (he didn't say why but I assume it's got something to do with having more progesterone, duh! haha)
> 
> and basically, that is it. We are going into this next FET knowing that we will probably have to do another EPU and try this again, but it is exciting to know we are throwing everything at it. He charges about $500 for the Intralipid, as I have private health cover i do not need to pay for the hospital bed which is a relief, as our finances have been so so stretched. I feel really guilty for Mitch as I don't want to feel as though I am keeping him from having his own genetic family. I think it is a struggle I will face throughout my life but I really want to try as much as I can cope with.
> 
> How is everything going adoption wise, do you have any news for me? Any decisions being made? Is there much of a difference between the 2 adoption agencies? I am so excited for you. xo :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh hun! Yay for some answers! Can't believe you are gearing up for an FET already - seems to be happening so fast all of a sudden but I know you've done your fair share of waiting. It sounds like a great plan to FINALLY get you your baby! So happy for you :) Did he say you will need more intralipids if you do end up pregnant? I've seen protocols where people will get a second infusion when they get their BFP and sometimes even later than that.

A friend of mine who's had recurrent pregnancy losses is now 17 weeks pregnant with her miracle baby with the addition of intralipids! I hope you follow in her foot steps!

I totally understand your guilt. Just this morning I was thinking how it's likely my darn eggs fault that I can't bring up a mini-me for my hubs. It sucks and truly would do anything to make it happen if money was no object. He just wants to be a dad to any lil baby that wants us so I'm hoping the adoption process runs as smoothly as it can!

Well we've filled out applications for 2 adoption agencies (one local to our state and one national US agency) and will submit those this week. The application process has been pretty easy so the more challenging aspects are yet to come! We opted not to use a 3rd agency that we met with. They have a waiting list that averages 6 months and right now their wait list is full! After you wait the 6 mo on the waiting list, then it's an average 12+ months until your matched with a family. SOOO long. The national agency has an average wait time of 12 months to taking home your baby (and as little as 3 months)! So this time next year I could be a mama!!

We also are in the midst of our last medicated cycle. On day 4 of letrozole and will start the follistim for 3 days on Thursday. I go in for a CD11 ultrasound on Sun (US mother's day, which is fitting, isn't it?). Maybe we'll end up bump buddies! Fx. I'm truly so excited for you. I can't wait for your next cycle to start!!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting your test results!! How much longer?! How's everything else going?
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF. CD30 today, but not sure when I ovulated. Longest cycle has been 34 days, average 28-32 non-medicated. I think I will test tomorrow AM if no sign of her by then. I always feel a desire to test early now just because of my ectopic history. I want to get that ultrasound as soon as I can so I can rule out an ectopic if I ever get pregnant again. We're also planning on using up the rest of our meds this next cycle (assuming this current cycle is a bust) so that we can just commit fully to adoption.
> 
> We have had 2 meetings with 2 different adoption agencies and have our third (final) meeting with another agency next week. We have a pretty good idea of how we are leaning and hope to make up our mind by the end of the month. Then come the start of payments and the home study evaluations! We will be so busy after that.
> 
> 2015 most certainly is our year. It has to be! It's certainly time we get a happy beginning :)
> 
> HTW, how are you lovely? Thank you for checking in, finally i am able to update you with some news! I have been diagnosed with ANA (antinuclear antibodies). The antibodies that target normal proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies, and basically I am self destructing! I also have been found to have high amounts of Natural killer cells, with my natural killer cells outweighing my T cells (apparently these are the good cells). Our RI seems to think that this is very much the reason behind our failed transfers as this is the most we can see, obviously embryo quality does come into play but most of ours have been of quite good quality. So, that's my news! It's exciting but also scary to think maybe it can't be controlled and i will just never get pregnant but we have a bit of a plan to run with until we give up.
> 
> The treatment is as followed;
> CD1; begin Prednisone (steroids) 15mg (my last fresh cycle I was on 20mg Prednisone but i only began this on day of EPU, which only gave my body 5 days to have it in my system - our new doctor doesn't believe this is enough time for the body to be desensitised to foreign dna and he recommends beginning at least at CD1 which is interesting.
> 
> 1 Week before ET; Begin Clexane injections (once again, I was on clexane but I only began this the day of ET, and he also said this wasn't enough time for my blood to completely thin and stop clotting around the embryo)
> 
> 1 Week before ET; Intralipid Infusion; where I stay overnight in hospital in Sydney (i have to fly there) and be infused with this soya emulsion stuff, so crazy! But apparently it works quite well.
> 
> Day of ET; begin double dose of Progesterone (he didn't say why but I assume it's got something to do with having more progesterone, duh! haha)
> 
> and basically, that is it. We are going into this next FET knowing that we will probably have to do another EPU and try this again, but it is exciting to know we are throwing everything at it. He charges about $500 for the Intralipid, as I have private health cover i do not need to pay for the hospital bed which is a relief, as our finances have been so so stretched. I feel really guilty for Mitch as I don't want to feel as though I am keeping him from having his own genetic family. I think it is a struggle I will face throughout my life but I really want to try as much as I can cope with.
> 
> How is everything going adoption wise, do you have any news for me? Any decisions being made? Is there much of a difference between the 2 adoption agencies? I am so excited for you. xo :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun! Yay for some answers! Can't believe you are gearing up for an FET already - seems to be happening so fast all of a sudden but I know you've done your fair share of waiting. It sounds like a great plan to FINALLY get you your baby! So happy for you :) Did he say you will need more intralipids if you do end up pregnant? I've seen protocols where people will get a second infusion when they get their BFP and sometimes even later than that.
> 
> A friend of mine who's had recurrent pregnancy losses is now 17 weeks pregnant with her miracle baby with the addition of intralipids! I hope you follow in her foot steps!
> 
> I totally understand your guilt. Just this morning I was thinking how it's likely my darn eggs fault that I can't bring up a mini-me for my hubs. It sucks and truly would do anything to make it happen if money was no object. He just wants to be a dad to any lil baby that wants us so I'm hoping the adoption process runs as smoothly as it can!
> 
> Well we've filled out applications for 2 adoption agencies (one local to our state and one national US agency) and will submit those this week. The application process has been pretty easy so the more challenging aspects are yet to come! We opted not to use a 3rd agency that we met with. They have a waiting list that averages 6 months and right now their wait list is full! After you wait the 6 mo on the waiting list, then it's an average 12+ months until your matched with a family. SOOO long. The national agency has an average wait time of 12 months to taking home your baby (and as little as 3 months)! So this time next year I could be a mama!!
> 
> We also are in the midst of our last medicated cycle. On day 4 of letrozole and will start the follistim for 3 days on Thursday. I go in for a CD11 ultrasound on Sun (US mother's day, which is fitting, isn't it?). Maybe we'll end up bump buddies! Fx. I'm truly so excited for you. I can't wait for your next cycle to start!!!Click to expand...


I know, it feels like it's happening quickly but we are due to move from where we are currently living (we live on the border of NSW/VIC in a town called Wodonga) to Sydney which is a 6 hr drive away. We only have one embie here so we figure we will transfer it before we move. I have looked at the calendar and it looks like we will be transferring around one week or the week of our move date! So much hecticness. That's if our embryo defrosts, there's always the chance that it won't and i'll come home empty handed on transfer day. Which sucks because i have to fly to Sydney anyway for the intralipid! Sigh, can't win! At least if we get the FET done, we can then move forward with another fresh cycle if need be. I am just happy to have found someone that MIGHT be able to help.

IF, and that's a big old what if, we get pregnant we will need another Intralipid about 1 week after transfer and then i think one at 9 weeks, 12 weeks and possibly more. I didn't actually mention or ask this i think because i feel like there's no way I will ever see a BFP!

Oh HTW that's amazing news, i am sooo excited for you. I can't believe the waiting times, they are actually a lot less than I thought they would be (in Aus it's about 3 years to be matched). Are they typically young parents that are putting their kids up for adoption or is it people from all kinds of backgrounds? 

I so hope that we can adopt one day if this doesn't work. I am so scared of adoption in Australia because there are sooo many rules and regulations regarding that. 

How amazing that even in like 6 months you could be a Mummy!! Do you have to cease all infertility treatments before adoption? In Aus you have to have stopped for 6 months to even apply. Sigh. 

Thinking of you so often, I check out your little blog all the time too just to see how you are. xoxo


----------



## Hatethewait85

Ugh is it day 1 for you yet?!? I'm getting so impatient waiting for you to start your next FET!!! I check your blog every day for updates :) Life is going to be a bit crazy for you this month with the move. So much excitement :) 

I hope the intralipids are your key to your first BFP ever!! But if not, additionally fresh cycles can give you hope with the new protocol in place :thumbup:

One of the reasons we went with the national agency is to keep the weight time down as low as possible - some of the local agencies have weight times of up to 2+ years, but we're paying $$$ for it. After nearly 4 years ttc, we have lost our patients and it seems like money well spent to make this happen as quickly as possible!

The families placing kids for adoptions are all different types - some younger mothers, some have other kids but don't have the resources to care for another, it really depends. I just hope we can match with a healthy baby - that's ultimately all that matters to me. One healthy lil bean. 

We are up to our eyeballs in paperwork. Just when I think we've finished I find another form we have to fill out. Fortunately I've passed my physical, hubs has his next week. We both got our fingerprinting done today and we will be dropping off our hopefully completed paperwork next weekend. EEK! Then we'll start the grueling homestudy process. I'm terrified of that!

As for fertility treatment, they frown upon continuing treatment when you are going through the adoption process but they don't ban you from ttc. We don't plan to pursue any additional treatment, but will certainly do nothing to prevent a pregnancy. 1 pregnancy in 4 years means the odds are no baby will start growing in my uterus. We will know in about a week though if my last medicated cycle work! I'm pretty sure I'll be a hot mess if (when?) it fails. 

I can't believe they make you stop treatment for 6 months before you can even apply. That seems crazy. How would they even know?


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Ugh is it day 1 for you yet?!? I'm getting so impatient waiting for you to start your next FET!!! I check your blog every day for updates :) Life is going to be a bit crazy for you this month with the move. So much excitement :)
> 
> I hope the intralipids are your key to your first BFP ever!! But if not, additionally fresh cycles can give you hope with the new protocol in place :thumbup:
> 
> One of the reasons we went with the national agency is to keep the weight time down as low as possible - some of the local agencies have weight times of up to 2+ years, but we're paying $$$ for it. After nearly 4 years ttc, we have lost our patients and it seems like money well spent to make this happen as quickly as possible!
> 
> The families placing kids for adoptions are all different types - some younger mothers, some have other kids but don't have the resources to care for another, it really depends. I just hope we can match with a healthy baby - that's ultimately all that matters to me. One healthy lil bean.
> 
> We are up to our eyeballs in paperwork. Just when I think we've finished I find another form we have to fill out. Fortunately I've passed my physical, hubs has his next week. We both got our fingerprinting done today and we will be dropping off our hopefully completed paperwork next weekend. EEK! Then we'll start the grueling homestudy process. I'm terrified of that!
> 
> As for fertility treatment, they frown upon continuing treatment when you are going through the adoption process but they don't ban you from ttc. We don't plan to pursue any additional treatment, but will certainly do nothing to prevent a pregnancy. 1 pregnancy in 4 years means the odds are no baby will start growing in my uterus. We will know in about a week though if my last medicated cycle work! I'm pretty sure I'll be a hot mess if (when?) it fails.
> 
> I can't believe they make you stop treatment for 6 months before you can even apply. That seems crazy. How would they even know?


Due in 10 days! Haha I am getting so impatient too! I just emailed my clinic because I had a thought, what if this embryo doesn't defrost; do I have to pay the whole fee?! Hmm. I figure I better double check as if I do have to pay everything I might just hold onto it for a while... Sigh I don't know, we will see what they say.

So what is involved in home study? I can't believe how quickly this is moving for you, I am so excited. You are going to get the most precious little baby and I just can't wait. Sorry about all the paperwork, but in the long run it will all be worth it. 

Good luck with this last medicated cycle, It's so crappy that you must go through all of this. :( 

We are in the process of organising our house and state move and I've been researching new doctors. I can't decide between a female doctor in Sydney's CBD or a male doctor, who is Chinese (apparently some people have had a bit of a language barrier) but he seems so lovely from what I have researched... He also has his office on the west Sydney side where we wil be living; it might be a bit easier for us. Decisions. 

We will probably dive into another fresh cycle if our FET fails; and we will ask for assisted hatching and 2 embryos to be transferred along with steroids and intralipids again. It's kind of a throw it all attempt and that will probably be it for us; at least for a long long time. At least until I'm old enough to finally Persue adoption. We have talked about fostering which could be cool too. 

Good luck with everything, I hope it all goes well and you get your so well deserved bfp this month.

Thinking of you. Xoxo


----------



## eveclo

WooHoo! I got AF today, so officially CD1. Usually I spot for like 3 or 4 days but yesterday I began a tiny bit of spotting and then was woke up in the middle of the night by intense cramping and full blown! (TMI, my bad!) But i'm happy to finally get this show on the road.

I began Prednisone yesterday as well, I am on 15mg at the moment, until I have our embryo transfer then I think I go up to 20mg. 

How is everything with you? Any news? xoxo


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> So what is involved in home study? I can't believe how quickly this is moving for you, I am so excited. You are going to get the most precious little baby and I just can't wait. Sorry about all the paperwork, but in the long run it will all be worth it.
> 
> Good luck with this last medicated cycle, It's so crappy that you must go through all of this. :(
> 
> Good luck with everything, I hope it all goes well and you get your so well deserved bfp this month.
> 
> Thinking of you. Xoxo

No BFP for me this month - AF found me! :( Today is CD10. Will just be using OPK's (since I have a mountain of them left over) and going at it the old fashioned way. Not expecting anything to come of it but I like knowing when AF is due. Worst part of irregular cycles is not knowing if you're actually "late". I've gotten my hopes up before and I hate that feeling! 

We turned in all of our paperwork now. So just waiting for background check and FBI clearance to go through to set up the first appointment for our home study. I'm not entirely sure what to expect for the home study- I just know it's 3 meetings (2 in their office, 1 in your home) where they ask you lots of personal questions about your upbringing, your relationship, parenting philosophies, etc. They also inspect your home and make sure it's fit for a child. Should be fun. 

We're also working on our adoptive parent questionnaire. Basically we have to decide how open we are to working with birth moms who drink, smoke, use illicit drugs, have mental health problems, etc. Super stressful researching all of options on whether we need to be worried about genetic risks and birth defects! Makes my head spin. 

So that's what's going on with me. We are hoping to be done with this pre-adoption stuff by the end of July so that we can officially become a 'waiting family' and get this show on the road!!!



eveclo said:


> WooHoo! I got AF today, so officially CD1. Usually I spot for like 3 or 4 days but yesterday I began a tiny bit of spotting and then was woke up in the middle of the night by intense cramping and full blown! (TMI, my bad!) But i'm happy to finally get this show on the road.
> 
> I began Prednisone yesterday as well, I am on 15mg at the moment, until I have our embryo transfer then I think I go up to 20mg.
> 
> How is everything with you? Any news? xoxo

Woohoo!!! :happydance: So exciting that AF decided to be early this time. Now hoping this is the last time you see her for 9+ months. I've been following your blog and it sounds like life is ging to get pretty hecticc with your move and transfer around the same time!

Have you figured out if your hubs will join you for the intralipids next weekend? I would hate to have to go by myself! I'm much more comfortable with my hubs by my side, so I hope you can find a way to have yours with you!

Sounds like you were able to pick a doc in sydney - which one did you end up picking? The woman or the chinese guy? Hope it's a good fit, but I hope even more you don't end up needing to see them at all! 

I'm keeping everything crossed tight that happy news finds you in a few short weeks. You are so deserving of this and have had way too much heartache and sadness associated with your journey. It's high-time you got to be the receiver of good news! I cannot wait to hear how all of this goes. I've got high hopes we'll be celebrating a bun in your oven soon :) 

As always, thinking of you :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> So what is involved in home study? I can't believe how quickly this is moving for you, I am so excited. You are going to get the most precious little baby and I just can't wait. Sorry about all the paperwork, but in the long run it will all be worth it.
> 
> Good luck with this last medicated cycle, It's so crappy that you must go through all of this. :(
> 
> Good luck with everything, I hope it all goes well and you get your so well deserved bfp this month.
> 
> Thinking of you. Xoxo
> 
> No BFP for me this month - AF found me! :( Today is CD10. Will just be using OPK's (since I have a mountain of them left over) and going at it the old fashioned way. Not expecting anything to come of it but I like knowing when AF is due. Worst part of irregular cycles is not knowing if you're actually "late". I've gotten my hopes up before and I hate that feeling!
> 
> We turned in all of our paperwork now. So just waiting for background check and FBI clearance to go through to set up the first appointment for our home study. I'm not entirely sure what to expect for the home study- I just know it's 3 meetings (2 in their office, 1 in your home) where they ask you lots of personal questions about your upbringing, your relationship, parenting philosophies, etc. They also inspect your home and make sure it's fit for a child. Should be fun.
> 
> We're also working on our adoptive parent questionnaire. Basically we have to decide how open we are to working with birth moms who drink, smoke, use illicit drugs, have mental health problems, etc. Super stressful researching all of options on whether we need to be worried about genetic risks and birth defects! Makes my head spin.
> 
> So that's what's going on with me. We are hoping to be done with this pre-adoption stuff by the end of July so that we can officially become a 'waiting family' and get this show on the road!!!
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> WooHoo! I got AF today, so officially CD1. Usually I spot for like 3 or 4 days but yesterday I began a tiny bit of spotting and then was woke up in the middle of the night by intense cramping and full blown! (TMI, my bad!) But i'm happy to finally get this show on the road.
> 
> I began Prednisone yesterday as well, I am on 15mg at the moment, until I have our embryo transfer then I think I go up to 20mg.
> 
> How is everything with you? Any news? xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!!! :happydance: So exciting that AF decided to be early this time. Now hoping this is the last time you see her for 9+ months. I've been following your blog and it sounds like life is ging to get pretty hecticc with your move and transfer around the same time!
> 
> Have you figured out if your hubs will join you for the intralipids next weekend? I would hate to have to go by myself! I'm much more comfortable with my hubs by my side, so I hope you can find a way to have yours with you!
> 
> Sounds like you were able to pick a doc in sydney - which one did you end up picking? The woman or the chinese guy? Hope it's a good fit, but I hope even more you don't end up needing to see them at all!
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed tight that happy news finds you in a few short weeks. You are so deserving of this and have had way too much heartache and sadness associated with your journey. It's high-time you got to be the receiver of good news! I cannot wait to hear how all of this goes. I've got high hopes we'll be celebrating a bun in your oven soon :)
> 
> As always, thinking of you :flower:Click to expand...


I think we have agreed to both drive there on the Saturday morning together and he can stay with me, and when I am discharged around 10pm we can go and stay with my Aunty who lives about 30 minutes away. I don't want to go alone either. I am such a sook! hehe. 

I went with Dr Lok, the Chinese man. He works from both the clinic near my house (on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays) and the city (on the other days). Obviously the fact that he is near my house makes things a lot easier especially in traffic (it is awful in Sydney!). Plus, M was really keen on him because he watched a video on their website and he seemed really nice, haha. So i'll roll with that. I have been speaking to his receptionist/personal assistant and she is SO lovely, which is helpful considering the other places i have been have had quite slack receptionists. She is brilliant, which is a great help!

I so hope this is our time, although (as i'm sure you understand) we are very hesitant to feel anything other than caution. I always try to safeguard my heart but I am starting to realize that this may not work for us, but this is the last part to try. A few cycles with Immune Therapy and we can reassess where we are at. I am already at the point where I would love to pursue adoption but the fact that it is so difficult in Australia is what makes me scared. 

How is your journey going? Do you have any news or updates? I am always interested even in the small things! I do check out your journal too just to make sure you are OK.

I have an ultrasound on Tuesday to see what is going on, i think they are looking for signs of ovulation; not too sure. Last FET i did at a different clinic they just did blood tests, so this is a bit more 'high tech'. Intralipid next weekend and then fingers crossed embie survives. So much pressure. When you did your FET you had just a single embryo frozen, is that correct? I remember you transferred 2 embryos in the fresh cycle and had one frostie? It defrosted ok did it not? Sorry to ask, I am just paranoid pete regarding this embryo... :( 

Also, thinking of you very very often. xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Glad you've made it so hubs can go with you! That will make it so much more relaxing!

It will be so convenient to have your doc close by! Good choice! Mine is about 30-40 min drive away (and an hour from my work) so it was soo hard making appointments. Glad the receptionist is helpful too - seems like all is settling in to place (but I'm still keeping my fx you won't need to see him :winkwink:)

I think it is completely normal to feel hesitant and guard your heart. You've been through so much! But this is a whole new protocol! 

I saw your blog update. I don't think your follicle size was unusual if you don't typically ovulate for several more days - most follicles grow 1-2 mm a day so you should get to a mature level before ovulation! 

My last transfer was a single frozen embryo transfer and it defrosted just fine. No problems - but I was worried about it so I totally understand that fear! The technology for freezing has gotten so much better and they are only freeze high quality embryos to help minimize the risk of them not thawing so the odds are in your favor. 

We have been taking many online classes to work towards our license to adopt. We need 18 credits and I think we have 10 or so? I can't remember as some classes are 1 and some are 2 credits. We've also been working on our adoptive parent questionnaire - and finally submitted it today! We have to review it with someone from the national agency (over the phone), I'm guessing it will be them trying to convince us to be more open to other situations. We are just waiting to schedule our first of 3 home study meetings - hoping we hear from the local agency yet this week to set up the first meeting! We also need to start working on our online profile - so we need to start gathering photos and stuff!

In more fun news we ended up buying a crib a couple of weeks ago and put it together this last weekend! It was kind of weird and I felt more like I was just pretending, but it's so crazy/exciting to think I may have a lil baby sleeping in there next year! 

Hope we both have babies in our nurseries before 2016 is over!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Glad you've made it so hubs can go with you! That will make it so much more relaxing!
> 
> It will be so convenient to have your doc close by! Good choice! Mine is about 30-40 min drive away (and an hour from my work) so it was soo hard making appointments. Glad the receptionist is helpful too - seems like all is settling in to place (but I'm still keeping my fx you won't need to see him :winkwink:)
> 
> I think it is completely normal to feel hesitant and guard your heart. You've been through so much! But this is a whole new protocol!
> 
> I saw your blog update. I don't think your follicle size was unusual if you don't typically ovulate for several more days - most follicles grow 1-2 mm a day so you should get to a mature level before ovulation!
> 
> My last transfer was a single frozen embryo transfer and it defrosted just fine. No problems - but I was worried about it so I totally understand that fear! The technology for freezing has gotten so much better and they are only freeze high quality embryos to help minimize the risk of them not thawing so the odds are in your favor.
> 
> We have been taking many online classes to work towards our license to adopt. We need 18 credits and I think we have 10 or so? I can't remember as some classes are 1 and some are 2 credits. We've also been working on our adoptive parent questionnaire - and finally submitted it today! We have to review it with someone from the national agency (over the phone), I'm guessing it will be them trying to convince us to be more open to other situations. We are just waiting to schedule our first of 3 home study meetings - hoping we hear from the local agency yet this week to set up the first meeting! We also need to start working on our online profile - so we need to start gathering photos and stuff!
> 
> In more fun news we ended up buying a crib a couple of weeks ago and put it together this last weekend! It was kind of weird and I felt more like I was just pretending, but it's so crazy/exciting to think I may have a lil baby sleeping in there next year!
> 
> Hope we both have babies in our nurseries before 2016 is over!


I had another scan this morning that showed we have some growth on that follicle and also another on the left that seems to be gearing up to ovulate too - which is very good news! I have to start doing those OPK's on Saturday morning onwards, hopefully to not miss ovulation, but they only want me to do it in the mornings once a day. 

Oooo there is a lot happening in your world! Are the online courses long or hard? Or just time consuming? Don't worry too much about your online profile. I am on the other side of the world and talk to you via a screen and I can tell the type of person you are. Your determination, love and caring nature just oozes through the screen and that's without putting a face to written words. You will be a mama and have a baby in that crib by 2016, i just know it. 

Thank you so much for settling my worry with that embryo. I know that there is a chance that it won't defrost, but also there is a chance it will and I have to try and focus on that. It's just the effort that we are going through to make sure my body is in prime responsive mode that scares me. :) 

So happy to hear from you, keep me updated with how your online profile goes / talking to the local agency :) :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Hi HTW, 

Just wanted to say hi and let you know I had the Intralipid last night, which went really really well. I begin the clexane tonight and have another scan tomorrow to see if I'm ovulating yet or not, and then hopefully transfer 6 days after! Soooo hoping this embryo defrosts. I did make a better update in my blog if you ever want to read it (I don't want to bore you with boring details haha).! Hope you are going well and not drowning in paperwork! Xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hooray for just a few days to go until transfer!!! I've been following along on your blog :)

Glad the intralipid went really well. So happy to hear you made a friend, too - as great as BNB is, it's always nice to get to talk to someone IRL. Hopefully your tummy is surviving the clexane injections OK. I will be keeping everything crossed your embaby defrosts perfectly for you. I know how nerve-wracking that wait to find out can be. Please update when you can!!

We are making more progress in the adoption world - we have our first homestudy on Wednesday!! So we are busy cleaning and organizing our house like mad right now :) We have our second meeting in July 3 and then we will have to schedule one more yet. Hoping that we'll be licensced by the end of July! EEk. 

And your words were so sweet and made me feel so good. Thank you!!! You will be a most excellent mama as you are so caring and compassionate and I can't wait to hear your happy baby news. 

We also finished our 18 credits of classes. Some of the classes were more interesting than others but nothing too hard. We have to answer questions after each class and I got nervous waiting to hear if we passed the first one, but we did! So it's been much less stressful to finish the rest of the classes. 

We still haven't worked on our online profile, we've been so busy with everything else! but as soon as we get through the first home study visit, I think it will be easier to focus our attention on that. We only have one more weekend at home before we have a big string of weekends away so we will have to make the most of it!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hooray for just a few days to go until transfer!!! I've been following along on your blog :)
> 
> Glad the intralipid went really well. So happy to hear you made a friend, too - as great as BNB is, it's always nice to get to talk to someone IRL. Hopefully your tummy is surviving the clexane injections OK. I will be keeping everything crossed your embaby defrosts perfectly for you. I know how nerve-wracking that wait to find out can be. Please update when you can!!
> 
> We are making more progress in the adoption world - we have our first homestudy on Wednesday!! So we are busy cleaning and organizing our house like mad right now :) We have our second meeting in July 3 and then we will have to schedule one more yet. Hoping that we'll be licensced by the end of July! EEk.
> 
> And your words were so sweet and made me feel so good. Thank you!!! You will be a most excellent mama as you are so caring and compassionate and I can't wait to hear your happy baby news.
> 
> We also finished our 18 credits of classes. Some of the classes were more interesting than others but nothing too hard. We have to answer questions after each class and I got nervous waiting to hear if we passed the first one, but we did! So it's been much less stressful to finish the rest of the classes.
> 
> We still haven't worked on our online profile, we've been so busy with everything else! but as soon as we get through the first home study visit, I think it will be easier to focus our attention on that. We only have one more weekend at home before we have a big string of weekends away so we will have to make the most of it!

Oooo yay! I was talking about you to my husband yesterday, saying how much I hope things start happening quickly for you and it seems as though it is! How exciting. I'm so glad you are passing with flying colours. End of July! So soon. That will be here before you know it. The online profile is a tricky one, because you do want to give it all of the attention that you can. I'm so happy to hear that it is all happening, it really makes me excited to think that maybe that will be me one day too. :) 

Do you ever sit there and think, 'our baby could already be out there in the world or growing now' and you just haven't met yet. It's such a cool thought, I am sooo excited for you. 

Thank you for checking up on my blog, the clexane injections are icky, i have a huge purple bruise on my left side (it always seems to bruise more!) and Prenisolone is leaving me with chronic dry mouth and freakin starving all the time but i'm just going to roll with it! Only 3 more sleeps until transfer - still keeping my fingers crossed bubsikle will defrost :coffee:

Good luck (even though you don't need it) with the home study on Wednesday, please let me know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

I was just talking about you to my hubby! We are both hoping these intralipids were the missing link for you! So glad to hear transfer went well for you too. When's your OTD? I can't remember - do you usually starting testing early? Fingers crossed oh so tight!

Our first home study visit was easy peasy! Very painless. :) So glad! It took about 1.5 hours (they say it usually takes 2) and we now only have 1 more to go (on July 3rd)!!! They typically do 3 visits, but she says she sees no red flags or any thing to feel like we'd need the 3rd visit. So that is such a relief. After that she says it'll take about 3 days for her to write her report and then we will be approved! I didn't expect it to happen that quickly so now we really need to buckle down and work on our profile. I think we will get it started this weekend - we're having our nephews over for some photos to use in our profile. So it should be a fun day at the playground, on the river, riding bikes, etc. 

Hope you have a nice weekend and get all of your packing done! Best of luck with the move!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi eveclo thanks for your sweet comments in my journal. I've been thinking about you lots since we last chatted. Have you been able to start moving forward with another cycle? Or have a new plan? 

We are getting ever so closer to being active with our agency and I will breathe such a sigh of relief when that happens. Until then I just keep chugging along...


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi eveclo thanks for your sweet comments in my journal. I've been thinking about you lots since we last chatted. Have you been able to start moving forward with another cycle? Or have a new plan?
> 
> We are getting ever so closer to being active with our agency and I will breathe such a sigh of relief when that happens. Until then I just keep chugging along...

Hi Lovely! Sorry, I haven't been on much i've been really busy with the move and just trying to organise things. Unfortunately no new news with a new cycle, I ended up getting AF about a week earlier than planned and I was out of town so was unable to organise to start. That's ok though, no rush. I feel as though my body needed a break anyway. I am starting a new job at the end of the month and I really want to just be there for that. I don't need to be distracted or sad about infertility. So maybe another cycle in 6 months or so. The plan is to do PGD and hopefully transfer two normals with Immune treatment. I have another appointment with the immune doctor in the next 2 weeks so ill see what he suggests next for me. 

So glad to hear you are getting closer and closer. I have been watching some videos on Facebook about children that have been adopted or in foster care and finally adopted etc. it makes me feel so nice inside!! I can't believe you're going to be a mama soon, it makes me so happy for you. Please look after yourself. xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Bummer AF didn't cooperate in getting another cycle in before you started your job. Must've been a sign it was time to take a much needed break. How is the new job treating you? Hope you are making some friends and liking the work! I'm so terrible at making friends in real life that it would be so hard to start over again with a new job! That's one of the reasons I tough it out with my current job even though I don't love it! Haha. 

PGD + immune therapy sounds like a good next step. I read your update on your appointment and I'm so glad they are being supportive. I feel like it's hard to know when to stop and sometimes I think I gave up too easily and I do get jealous of those who have the resilience to keep going and trying! I really, truly hope that this last cycle of IVF holds the answer for you. 

Still waiting over here to be activated with our agency :( They changed their policy at the start of the year and I didn't realize it otherwise we would've been activated 2 weeks ago! Oh well. Hopefully only 1-2 more weeks until we are officially ready... I think I will have a mini panic attack that first day! Haha. Right now we are just waiting for our agency to put together our video and finalize everything so we have nothing to do and it sort of feels like the calm before the storm! 

Thinking of you!


----------

